# Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist



## Thomas9904 (1. Januar 2016)

werbung​*Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist​*





*JEDEN MONAT für 3 ANGLER JE 3 KÖDERSETS ZU GEWINNEN!!​*

*WIE könnt ihr gewinnen?​*
*Ganz einfach:*
*Wer im Thread "Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist " eine Fangmeldung postet, nimmt automatisch an der Verlosung für den Monat teil.*

Die Gewinner werden von uns benachrichtigt und bekommen die Ködersets zu geschickt.

Wie immer:
Unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges



*Was gibt es zu gewinnen?​



*








Weitere Infos zu Quantum und Quantum-Produkten findet ihr auf der Seite von Zebco Europe (http://www.zebco-europe.biz/de/startseite/) und hier im Online-Katalog von Quantum:






*Wir freuen uns auf eure Fangmeldungen und wünschen euch viel Glück bei der monatlichen Verlosung!*​
Der Gewinner Dezember 2015:
Welpi


----------



## warenandi (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die Sets sehen richtig lecker aus. Könnt man ja selber reinbeißen. 


Ich wünsche natürlich allen ein Frohes neues Jahr und immer Dicke Fische.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Und es kriegen wieder 3 Angler was jeden Monat und nicht nur einer ;-)))


----------



## warenandi (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Riesenangler (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Also auf ein neues.  Vielleicht hoffentlich, läuft es in diesem Jahr besser.  Dank auch an Quantum für das Sponsoring.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der letzte Gewinner 2015 war übrigens Welpi!!


----------



## warenandi (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na dann mal Glückwunsch an den letzten Gewinner 2015. so kann doch das neue Jahr beginnen.


----------



## Trollwut (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zählt es als Raubfisch, wenn ein Fisch regulär beißt und im Maul gehakt ist? 
Wenn ja, dann möchte ich den Thread mit einem besonderen Fisch eröffnen 



Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Warst schon wieder angeln?

Kein Kater, oder zum ausnüchtern?
;-))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## inselkandidat (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ne 45er Plötze ist definitiv ein Raubfisch...


----------



## Fr33 (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ist ein Aland oder?


----------



## jvonzun (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

allen ein gutes Neues Jahr!
 Ich startete heute mit einer Seeforelle.


----------



## Trollwut (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Warst schon wieder angeln?
> 
> Kein Kater, oder zum ausnüchtern?
> ;-))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


Weder noch 


Und is ne Nase

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Angler9999 (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gesundes Neues Jahr und viel Petri an alle....
kurz für ne Std los und es geht weiter wie das Jahr aufgehört hat.


----------



## jkc (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Leute! - Und ein erfolgreiches 2016.

Grüße JK


----------



## ronram (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Frohes neues Jahr an alle .

Gerade eben gab es für mich einen Neujahrszander. Mit über 70cm ein schöner Start in das neue Jahr.


----------



## Rheinspezie (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich würde sagen, der perfekte Start :m#6

R.S.


----------



## Zerdan (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Frohes neues Jahr und Petri euch allen!!!
Vielen Dank natürlich an Quantum... ich hoffe, die Pöhl gibt dieses Jahr mal nen Zander oder Hecht her, dass ich auch an dem Wettbewertb teilnehmen kann  falls jemand nen Tipp hat, wo ich das versuchen sollte... ich bin offen für solche  danke!!


----------



## jkc (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin, hab 2016 jetzt auch endlich erfolgreich gestartet.
Nach laaaaangem Suchen mit dem Gufi, gab es binnen kürzester Zeit 8 Zander bis 68cm. Ich wusste doch, das es sich irgendwann auszahlt, dass ich stets ne Wobblerkiste mit zum Jiggen schleppe.











Grüße und Petri ronram, 
JK


----------



## Riesenangler (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ist der Köder ein Phantom Lures?


----------



## jkc (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Meinst Du mich? Wenn ja, dann nein, ist nen Bomber Long A Jointed, in 12 cm - siehe Seite 2: http://www.thinkbig-online.de/bilder/Bomber/Bomber-web.pdf

Grüße JK


----------



## hans21 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle!

2016 fängt gut an

@ronram Glückwunsch zum PB

So motiviert bin ich heute morgen beim Brötchen holen einen kleinen Umweg gefahren. Ein bisschen ungemütlich war es ja, aber es hat sich gelohnt.





Ein schlanker 57er


----------



## Welpi (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der letzte Gewinner 2015 war übrigens Welpi!!



Ich sehs jetzt grad!! Da bin ich aber platt!! Juhuuu :k:k:l


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch auch hier nochmal - und weiter mitmachen, das Spiel beinnt ab hier von Neuem!!


----------



## ado (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nach dem dicken Ende 2015 mit extrem beißfreudigen Fischen, auch in sehr guten Größen, kann sich auch der Start in 2016 sehen lassen. 
Dabei wollte ich eigentlich nur mit Frau und Hund gassi gehen und die Angel war dabei


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



ado schrieb:


> Dabei wollte ich eigentlich nur mit Frau und Hund gassi gehen und *die Angel war dabei*


Glückwunsch - da sieht man(n), was wirklich wichtig ist....
:q:q:q


----------



## MarcusS. (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das Jahr startet bei mir auch gut. 2x 55cm


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch!


----------



## ado (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Thomas: 
Ja wenn sich die Frau mit dem Hund beschäftigt ist, dann hab ich Zeit für ein paar Würfe! War vorher ja auch brav genehmigt  und der Erfolg gibt dieser Absprache recht! Besser n paar Würfe und die Chance auf nen Fisch als gar nicht am Wasser!


----------



## ebbe (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier mal mein Jahresauftakt. Bei -10° war es teilweise zwar grenzwertig, aber der Biss hat vollends entschädigt. Hatte wohl so um die 60cm die Dame, die ihres leicht rundlichen Bauches wegen schnell zurück durfte. Sorr für das bescheidene Bild. 
Petri an alle!!!


----------



## phirania (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri
Die Dame ( ? ) sieht doch noch recht schlank aus.


----------



## JasonP (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



ebbe schrieb:


> Sorr für das bescheidene Bild.



So können die Handynutzer unter uns wenigstens nicht meckern, zwecks ihres Datenvolumen :q

Petri zum Fang


----------



## Ben-CHI (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi zusammen,

Gestern bei sommerlichen 1,5 Grad und Schneeregen mal die Saison eingeläutet.... Lief gut und die Quälerei hat sich gelohnt.

Zweistellig Barsche bis Mitte 30, 1 Zanderchen mit 45 und dieser Senior mit 43.
Zwar der hässlichste (kommt auf dem Foto nicht annähernd rüber wie hässlich er wirklich war...)Grossbarsch den ich je gefangen habe, aber als Saisonstarter allemal ein Foto wert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



ado schrieb:


> @ Thomas:
> Ja wenn sich die Frau mit dem Hund beschäftigt ist, dann hab ich Zeit für ein paar Würfe! War vorher ja auch brav genehmigt  und der Erfolg gibt dieser Absprache recht! Besser n paar Würfe und die Chance auf nen Fisch als gar nicht am Wasser!


#6#6#6


----------



## Trollwut (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*




Erster Bellybarsch des Jahr. Paar vorsichtige Anfasser noch gehabt, aber ich lass gut sein für heute 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Elgar (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich habe heute auch die Angelsaison 2016 begonnen.
Heraus kam ein schöner Barsch.


----------



## DanTje3008 (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So Leudde da ich eure "Zierfische" hehe nicht böse verstehen, muss ich jetzt mal einen rauskoffern, bei 0 grad außentemperaturen und eigentlich eine Barschtour mit DropShot und eine UL Combo ist mir diese wunderbare Hechtmutti an den Hacken gekommen 1,22m und starke 19,53kg schwer, übrigens danke an den netten Mann der einen Kescher dabei hatte, ohne ihn hätte ich mir was anderes einfallen lassen wie ich ihn lande. Ich hoffe das frieren in der Kälte hat sich gelohnt


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Reschpekt - und das am UL-Gerät!!
Glückwunsch!!


----------



## MarcusS. (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein wunderschönes Tier!!! 
[edit by Admin: Ist hier im Thread vollkommen egal und wirt dulden keine diesbezüglichen Diskussionen hier im Thread - dazu gibts andere Threads]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DanTje3008 (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Reschpekt - und das am UL-Gerät!!
> Glückwunsch!!


 HEHE Der Stock war auch schön krumm, aber die Mutti war sehr entspannd


----------



## JasonP (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri! 

Ich würde sagen, dass frieren hat sich definitiv gelohnt.


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

echt klasse Fisch und das gleich zum Jahresstart #6 sauber und dickes Petri... :q


----------



## oldhesse (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein Träumchen die Mutti.
Glückwunsch!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das Jahr hat bei mir\uns wirklich bescheiden geendet und am Ende haben wir das alte Jahr mit Schneidertagen beendet und das neue auch so begonnen.
Aber einen brauchbaren Weihnachtsfisch gab es am 2te.
Immerhin...


----------



## DanTje3008 (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Bieberpelz,
ich wollte morgen auch ein paar Stachelritter verhaften, aber bei uns ist es seit 3 tagen und nächten -13 grad kalt und das Hafenbecken ist eingefrezzt :r:r:r:r, hat jemand von euch einen Eisbrecher zufällig


----------



## christian.sauer (6. Januar 2016)

Erster Zetti 2016, so kann es weiter gehn


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch dazu!


----------



## el.Lucio (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöner Zander, petri dazu #6


----------



## Angel-Kai (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*







02.01.2016
65cm
Hat gut geschmeckt


----------



## jkc (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin und Petri, besonders zum geilen Zander.

Aber auch ich will mich, was Zander angeht nicht beschweren. Bisher 2016 noch kein Schneider und gestern gab´s drei Fische >60cm. Zudem wusste ich gar nicht (mehr?), das die Z-Fische sowas wie Temperament im Drill zeigen können, aber der Bursche hier hat direkt nach dem Biss die Wasseroberfläche Explodieren lassen und das Wasser zu Schaum geschlagen.






Grüße JK


----------



## Silvio.i (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Noch ein Nachtrag vom 30.12.2015. Bei eisigem Wind los gewesen.
Immerhin ein Hechtlein hat mich entschneidert. Wenn er auch nicht groß ist, freue ich mich über jeden Jerkhecht doppelt.
 2016 schon die erste Schneidertour hingelegt


----------



## Mista Fantasista (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern!

Der untere Neckar führt endlich wieder mehr Wasser und ein wenig angetrübt ist er auch. Vor ein paar Tagen konnte man noch die Steinpackung bis zum Grund herunter schauen. Erster Zander 2016 mit 66cm, gebissen beim 'Freiwasserfaulenzen':


----------



## Mista Fantasista (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute morgen hatte ich so ein Gefühl, dass mich ziemlich gejuckt hat.  Gegen späten Nachmittag zog ich dann los. Ich entschied mich für einen  Köder der mir in der Vergangenheit schon einige schöne Fische gebracht  hat. Nach zwei Stunden kam kurz vor meinen Füßen ein kräftiger Biss der  sich wenig später als exakt 90cm langer Zander herausgestellt hat. Der  schöne Fisch durfte nach einem Erinnerungsfoto wieder weiterschwimmen.  Ich schätze, dass auch dieser schon voll mit Laich war.


----------



## Fr33 (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöne Granate .... Petri!

Die Zander, die wir letzte Zeit hatten, haben auch langsam schon nen richtigen Bauchansatz....


----------



## Mista Fantasista (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke, wird wohl an dem vielerorts milden Winter liegen.


----------



## jkc (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu der Granate, auf so einen bin ich ja auch scharf.

Grüß JK


----------



## Trollwut (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bellyboot brachte heute nicht einen Zupfer. Hinterher noch schnell ne Stunde an den See, da gabs dann gleich drei Bisse und den lumpigen Minihecht. Aber immerhin nicht Schneider 



Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern

War heute das erste mal los und hat riesen Spaß gemacht. 3 Hechte konnte ich verhaften.




















Gruß ...


----------



## Trollwut (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wow, Petri!
Eisangeln würde ich auch gern mal wieder, aber der See hier friert nur alle Schaltjahre mal zu :/


----------



## zokker (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Wow, Petri!
> Eisangeln würde ich auch gern mal wieder, aber der See hier friert nur alle Schaltjahre mal zu :/


Dann wirst du ja dieses Jahr auch noch zum Eisangeln kommen, es ist nämlich Schaltjahr.#h


----------



## Mista Fantasista (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Zokker, da wirds mir ganz warm ums Herz!  Eine schöne Hechtstrecke, die Fotos gefallen mir auch sehr gut! Bitte mehr davon!!


----------



## Holz Hecht (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Soo Leute, 
jetzt will ich mich hier auch mal zu Wort melden.

Heute bin ich zusammen mit meinem Kumpel auch ins neue Jahr gestartet. Zwar ließ die Zeit nur einen Kurztripp am Nachmittag zu, aber was solls,  Hauptsache mal wieder am Wasser:m.

Die erste  Stunde verging sehr schleppend, als einzig bissig zeigten sich nur die stinkenden Algen, die sich immer wieder am Köder festsetzten.|krach:

Als dann langsam die Dämmerung hereinbrach beschloss ich noch einmal einen "größeren" schockfarbenen  Köder in den Karabiner zu hängen (ich hatte nur ne 30 G Rute am Start). Also durchwühlte ich meine Box und kramte mir einen 14 cm Zander Pro Black'n'lime raus.

Die nächsten Würfe diskutierte ich mit meinem Kumpel wie geil es doch wäre, einen Zander Pro in 23 oder 30 cm zu haben und diesen mal im Sommer in einem größeren See Im Freiwasser zu fischen. Nebenher leierte ich den Gufi mit einigen Spinnstopps zu mir ein. Nach dem 4. Wurf, es dämmerte bereits, holte ich grade meinen Köder zu mir her als ich einen großen Schatten dahinter vernahm. Ich wollte grade sagen, dass wohl ein großer Karpfen an meinem Köder vorbeischwamm, als der Karpfen, direkt vor meinen Füßen auf meinen Gummi schepperte. Nach 5 aufregenden Drillminuten könnte der Fisch im zweiten Versuch (der Kescher war wie immer zu Hause liegen geblieben|gr  gelandet werden. Der vermutete 70 Hecht entpuppte sich dann als richtig fetter 80iger und war somit ganz klar neuer PB für dieses Gewässer 

So kann es gerne weitergehen:vik:

Euch allen ein erfolgreiches Raubfischjahr#6


----------



## Trollwut (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Haben heute vom Boot auf dem See geangelt, Zielfisch war eigentlich Barsch. Bisse hatten wir keinen einzigen. Vorgestern hatten wir beim Stellenwechsel beim Schleppen auf nen Wobbler nen kleinen Barsch.
Haben heute also als einzige Möglichkeit auch schleppen angesehn. Wohl gemerkt mit Paddel, ohne Motor. Gab dann exakt einen einzigen Biss. Dachte erst an nen ähnlich mickrigen Hecht wie gestern, ließ sich recht schnell ranholen. Unter dem Boot gings dann richtig rund, dachte dann an nen quergehakten Karpfen.
War aber dann doch der fetteste Hecht, den ich je gesehn hab. War n geiler Drill an der Barschrute!




Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trollwut (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Haben heute vom Boot auf dem See geangelt, Zielfisch war eigentlich Barsch. Bisse hatten wir keinen einzigen. Vorgestern hatten wir beim Stellenwechsel beim Schleppen auf nen Wobbler nen kleinen Barsch.
> Haben heute also als einzige Möglichkeit auch schleppen angesehn. Wohl gemerkt mit Paddel, ohne Motor. Gab dann exakt einen einzigen Biss. Dachte erst an nen ähnlich mickrigen Hecht wie gestern, ließ sich recht schnell ranholen. Unter dem Boot gings dann richtig rund, dachte dann an nen quergehakten Karpfen.
> War aber dann doch der fetteste Hecht, den ich je gesehn hab. War n geiler Drill an der Barschrute!
> 
> ...






Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Angler2097 (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Was ein Hoschi! Petri Trollwut!


----------



## zokker (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri zu deinem fetten Hecht. Der hat ja fast einen Meter.
So einen hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen.

War heute, mit einem Kumpel, bei Dauerregen auch wieder auf dem Eis. Erstes Gewässer, nicht ein Biss. Zweites Gewässer auch nix. Haben dann um 15.30 Uhr beschlossen zusammen zupacken. Als ich 3 Meter vor der ersten Poppe war, um sie raus zu holen, kippte sie um und entschneiderte mich doch noch.





erstes Gewässer




zweites Gewässer




Hecht in letzter Sekunde

Gruß #h


----------



## phirania (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri an Alle Fänger...#6#6#6
Mein Neid sei mit Euch.:q
Find ich Super was da alles zu Tage kommt.


----------



## jvonzun (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

bei mir ging es das erste Mal in dieser Saison aufs Eis.


----------



## vermesser (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mit Eisfischen kann ich nicht dienen, aber auch die Dorsche mögen gefaulenzte Gummis vom Kai runter  .

Erstes Mal los und erster Fisch 2016!


----------



## zanderzone (11. Januar 2016)

Erste Bellytour 2016 mit meinem Kumpel.. Wir konnten 50 Zander fangen! Er 18 und ich 32! Hätte schlechter laufen können!


----------



## dudausg (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Holz Hecht
das ist ja witzig... genau das gleiche spielte sich bei mir am we ab.
es lief auch sehr schleppen, um genau zu sagen nichts, außer meine nase.
ziemlich am ende, es dämmerte schon ein wenig, neonorangen schocker montiert und genau vor meiner nase der biss, erst im hinteren teil des gufis, wieder ausgepustet und dann komplett eingesaugt.
das geile an der sache ist, dass mein 5 jähriger sohn dabei war und sich gerade vom spielen in busch und wald gelöst hat und neben mir stand und fragte, papa wann fängst du endlich mal nen fisch..... er war total baff, weil er alles genau gesehen hat inkl drill...
da der kescher leider zuhaus lag, musste ich runter, die rute an seite gelegt, schnur genommen, hand angesetzt und flingggggg schnur ab. daher leider kein foto, aber ende 80 war er auf jeden fall.

petri zu den schönen fängen ...

gruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



dudausg schrieb:


> das geile an der sache ist, dass mein 5 jähriger sohn dabei war und sich gerade vom spielen in busch und wald gelöst hat und neben mir stand und fragte, papa wann fängst du endlich mal nen fisch..... er war total baff, weil er alles genau gesehen hat inkl drill...


Das gibt wohl den näxten von uns ;-)))

Glückwunsch zu all den tollen Fischen (gegen Trollwuts Hecht mit Wampe ist ja selbst meine Wampe nur ein bisserl wampert ;-)))


----------



## dudausg (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

jaaa..... sobald der kleine fisch sieht, ist der total voller freude...
da ich ja ein kind vom karpfenangeln bin und erst vor kurzem mit der spinnfischerei begonnem hab, kannte er, bis jetzt, nur das ansitzen. 
die meisten fische beißen bei uns nachts und er sagt jetzt immer... papa, beim nächsten fisch machst du mich bitte wach :q:q:q:m. 
ansonsten ist er meist damit beschäftigt, im bach zu matschen und sich richtig einzusauen.. auch bei knapp über null. aber da muss er durch. 
naja und jetzt, nach dem erlebnis, will er natürlich seine erste spinnrute haben, aber es klappt halt noch nicht so ganz mit dem auswerfen... bin mir aber sicher, dass er einer von uns wird:l


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



dudausg schrieb:


> ... bin mir aber sicher, dass er einer von uns wird:l


#6#6#6


----------



## Fr33 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöne Fische dabei! Petri an alle Fänger!


Bei mir ging das Jahr auch gut los. Zwar eher Kleinere Fische - aber auch die müssen erstmal gefangen werden. Anbei ein kleiner Zander aus dem Main. Kures Bild und er darf noch weiter wachsen und Grundeln mampfen


----------



## Mista Fantasista (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wow, dickes Petri in die Runde, vor allem die Eisloch-Saiblinge und der wampige Trollwut-Hecht haben es mir angetan! PETRI!!


----------



## Riesenangler (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wampenmäßig halte ich gegen Trollwuts Hecht locker dagegen.:q
 Ich darf ja noch nicht, weil noch keine gültigen Papiere für dieses Jahr. Aber wehe wenn er losgelassen.


----------



## phirania (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Mista Fantasista schrieb:


> Wow, dickes Petri in die Runde, vor allem die Eisloch-Saiblinge und der wampige Trollwut-Hecht haben es mir angetan! PETRI!!




So schlimm find ich Trollwut,s Wampe nicht...|rolleyes 
Aber die Hechtdame war schon ein gutes Kaliber.


----------



## Trollwut (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den anderen Fängern und vorallem zanderzone. Belly rult 

Um noch mal kurz auf den Hecht zurückzukommen:
Das ist wirklich der erste gut genährte Hecht aus dem See, den ich gesehen habe. Alle bisherigen, und ich hab dort schon einige gefangen und noch etliche mehr gesehen, waren eher schlank bis dürr. Vor Jahren hatte ich einen mit 1,07m, der nur 14 Pfund wog.
Deswegen wundere ich mich eben so, dass gerade einer jetzt so fett ist. Ist der etwa der Grund dafür, dass die anderen so dünn sind?


----------



## donak (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Deswegen wundere ich mich eben so, dass gerade einer jetzt so fett ist. Ist der etwa der Grund dafür, dass die anderen so dünn sind?



Das war auch mein Gedanke, kein Wunder dass die anderen so dürr sind, der lässt denen nichts über. :q

Petri an alle Fänger.


----------



## Angler9999 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Fänger, was für Fische.
 Bei uns läuft es eher zäh, dennoch will nicht meckern


----------



## Riesenangler (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wo haste denn den her??? Havel bei Plaue?


----------



## kreuzass (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Haben heute vom Boot auf dem See geangelt, Zielfisch war eigentlich Barsch. Bisse hatten wir keinen einzigen. Vorgestern hatten wir beim Stellenwechsel beim Schleppen auf nen Wobbler nen kleinen Barsch.
> Haben heute also als einzige Möglichkeit auch schleppen angesehn. Wohl gemerkt mit Paddel, ohne Motor. Gab dann exakt einen einzigen Biss. Dachte erst an nen ähnlich mickrigen Hecht wie gestern, ließ sich recht schnell ranholen. Unter dem Boot gings dann richtig rund, dachte dann an nen quergehakten Karpfen.
> War aber dann doch der fetteste Hecht, den ich je gesehn hab. War n geiler Drill an der Barschrute!
> 
> ...



Ja, Hammer! :m Und dann noch an der Barschpeitsche. Besser geht's doch garnicht.


----------



## marcellus07 (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Endlich hat es wieder mal geklappt. Hat den 12,5cm Gummi voll genommen 






Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Riesenangler (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich muss wohl echt zu blöd zum Zanderangeln sein.


----------



## kati48268 (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein Fang von Sonntag, ein Kondom, zählt das hier auch?
Ist quasi "Gummi auf Gummi". :m


----------



## Seele (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Mein Fang von Sonntag, ein Kondom, zählt das hier auch?
> Ist quasi "Gummi auf Gummi". :m


 

Klar, kannst ja sauber auswaschen und nochmal verwenden.


----------



## marcellus07 (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Mein Fang von Sonntag, ein Kondom, zählt das hier auch?
> Ist quasi "Gummi auf Gummi". :m


Petri. Dann uppe ich demnächst auch die dogshit Tüten die ich öfters am rhein am haken habe 

Woahr für ne "Kati" haste aber ganz schön robuste Hände

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seele (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Don-Machmut schrieb:


> warum umdrehen reicht doch :vik::vik:


 

Stimmt, aber vorsicht wegen dem Einstichloch vom Haken, evtl. die Stelle vorher mit Sekundenkleber behandeln :m


----------



## jkc (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Leute, komme auch gerade vom Wasser, musste nochmal raus, bevor´s Hochwasser richtig da ist. Gemütlich war´s nicht, schön windig und teils kräftiger Regen.  
Gab zur Entschädigung aber vier Fische zwischen Anfang und Ende 60, 






Grüße JK


----------



## AFE (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






Grüße aus Kenia #h

Der Fisch ist tagged und released und war maximal 30 Sekunden an der Luft.

Grüße
Alex


----------



## marcellus07 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jkc schrieb:


> Petri Leute, komme auch gerade vom Wasser, musste nochmal raus, bevor´s Hochwasser richtig da ist. Gemütlich war´s nicht, schön windig und teils kräftiger Regen.
> Gab zur Entschädigung aber vier Fische zwischen Anfang und Ende 60,
> 
> 
> ...


Petri. Was für Köder fischst du da? Sehen gut aus vorallem mit fisch dran..

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jkc (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



AFE schrieb:


> Grüße aus Kenia #h



Grüße zurück, und Petri zum Fisch. #6

@marcellus07: Ist nen Bomber Pro A oder auch Bomber Suspending Long A in 12cm. Läuft minimal tiefer und lässt sich etwas besser werfen als der schwimmende.

Grüße JK


----------



## airex (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute bei Sauwetter diesen 43er Barsch aus dem Kanal gezaubert:g


----------



## marcellus07 (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jkc schrieb:


> Grüße zurück, und Petri zum Fisch. #6
> 
> @marcellus07: Ist nen Bomber Pro A oder auch Bomber Suspending Long A in 12cm. Läuft minimal tiefer und lässt sich etwas besser werfen als der schwimmende.
> 
> Grüße JK


 
 ich besitze genau den gleichen wobbler selber... OH MAN


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Den Erfolgreichen ein dickes Petri Heil #6

 Mein erster Raubfisch im Jahr 2016 war ein schöner 78iger Zander, welcher am letzten Freitag beim vierten Anlauf in diesem Jahr auf eine neue Spinne biss. 
 Solche Fische darf sie weiter fangen.|rolleyes|supergri


----------



## bobbl (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Konnte an einem See einen dicken Hecht mit 74cm auf Gummifisch fangen. Beim Ansitz ging nichts #c


----------



## Lenoc (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute gab es diese dicke 80er Mutti auf nen 5cm Barsch-Gummi :l nach kurzem Fototermin viel sie ausversehen wieder ins Wasser:q


----------



## Koyote (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jeppy, mein erster Hecht  hat auf einen Krebs Wobbler gebissen. Er durfte als Belohnung wieder weiterschwimmen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jkc (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi, hier nen quergehakter Aal von gestern, geschätzt so drei Pfund und 80+. War im flachsten Wasser unterwegs.#c






Grüße JK


----------



## gambinho (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@koyote
Wenn du ihn released dann leg ihn nicht so in den Dreck


----------



## Koyote (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

 war leider kein Rasen in der Nähe außer direkt am Wasser, hab ihn daher schnell wieder rein nach dem Foto 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern. Bei uns ist noch alles zugefroren. 
-rund 55 und 60 cm-





















Gruß |wavey:


----------



## Casso (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sehr schöne Bilder zokker und Petri zu den Fischen! 

Und @Koyote, mach dir nichts draus! Manche Leute lieben es einfach nur zu stänkern. Links rein, rechts raus. Auf jeden Fall "Petri" zu deinem ersten Hecht! #6


----------



## Lenoc (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nach dem dicken gestern gabs heute 3 schöne Schneehechte bis 65#h, komischerweise bissen alle 3 auf Kleinstköder auf größer als 5cm gabs nicht mal nen Anfasser#c.












Und hier nochmal die Mutti von gestern für alle Smartphone  User|wavey:


----------



## Silvio.i (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gab es am Wochenende den ersten Fisch 2016.


----------



## whatup (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wow! Dickes Petri an alle Fänger! Und das bei der Kälte. Top! Silvio, wie hast Du denn den Barsch gefangen? Klassisch beim Eisangeln auf Mormyschka mit Wurm, oder mit einer anderen Methode? 
Grüße, whatup


----------



## Dickdorsch76 (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich hatte heute auch einen Barsch, MLK an der Spundwand, biss auf einen 3" blau/weißen ActionShad.
Ist schon kalt mit bloßen Fingern, aber man will ja mit der Rute telefonieren 

Gruß DD76


----------



## Aurikus (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sehr schöne Fische, die da gefangen wurden.
Ein Petri in die Runde! 



Ich habe am 09.01. das neue Angeljahr begonnen. Wetter passte, der Pegel stieg, da bin ich mal los.

Hat sich auch gelohnt!
Konnte einen 40+ überlisten, der mächtigen Spaß an der Rute gemacht hat... 








Zufrieden bin ich dann Heim gegangen.

So kann's weitergehen ;-)


----------



## pendejo (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Aurikus schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Hat sich auch gelohnt!
> Konnte einen 40+ überlisten, der mächtigen Spaß an der Rute gemacht hat...
> ...



Petri, schöner Fisch. Stammt der aus dem Rhein bei Köln?


----------



## Aurikus (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jo, im Rhein gefangen!


Petri Dank


----------



## jkc (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Leute, 

war auch am Wasser, schön war´s, vor allem schön kalt.:q





Grüße JK


----------



## Aurikus (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöner Barsch. Petri Heil!


----------



## Arki2k (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da die Zander in HH gerade ein Päuschen haben, muss es halt auf Leos gehen.


----------



## BigFishHunterNRW (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mir ist heut mal wieder ein halbstarker Wels beim Zanderangeln eingestiegen:m


----------



## jkc (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri, am Zandergerät fetzt die Größenordnung doch schon, Bzw. viel größer wäre nicht unbeding besser.|supergri

Grüße JK


----------



## Nico99 (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Echt krass, was hier so an Fisch gepostet wird!#6

Ich war heute gegen Abend kurz am Kanal und konnte diesen geilen Zander noch fangen!
Die angesagten 6 Grad fühlten sich aber eher nach -10 Grad an, deshalb bin ich nach dem Zander auch direkt gefahren.#t






Gruß Nico


----------



## Mista Fantasista (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

'n dicker Barsch, ein feister Leopard, der 'Beifang-Winter-Waller' und ein schöner Stiernacken-Kanalzander.... Whooohoo #6#6#6#6 PETRI, nice! Versuch mich mal morgen früh mit einem Neckarhecht einzureihen. Ob das klappt? |kopfkrat


----------



## jvonzun (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


----------



## JasonP (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ jvonzu
Petri.
Natürlich freue ich mich über jedes Fangfoto, aber dein Landschaftsfoto gefällt mir in dem Fall sogar noch viel besser!!!


----------



## jvonzun (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

mir gefällt das auch besser! 
 ist übrigens die Spur eines Fuches auf 2100m ü. M.


----------



## Spiker86 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So möcht ich auch mal Angeln!
Kann man nur neidisch werden!
Sehr schön!


----------



## Angelmann67 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri,
allen Fängern, sind wieder tolle Exemplare dabei.
Habe auch mal wieder, erfolgreich meiner Leidenschaft gefrönt.
Hier das Ergebnis.
Der erste hatte 89cm und ne gute Wampe,
der zweite hatte 84cm und einen verstümmelten Unterkiefer.
Beim 2ten Exemplar habe ich überlegt Ihn zu entnehmen, aufgrund der Tatsache das er gut im Futter stand und auch ganz ordentlich auf s Gummi knallte, ist er mir versehentlich wieder ins Wasser gefallen

fettes Petri:vik:


----------



## Seifert (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jvonzun schrieb:


> mir gefällt das auch besser!
> ist übrigens die Spur eines Fuches auf 2100m ü. M.



.....oder Yeti im Schwarzwald?????


----------



## jvonzun (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Yetis leider bei uns ausgestorben, dafür gibt es noch viele Bigfoots :m


----------



## jkc (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin und Petri Leute, schöne Fische habt Ihr gefangen!

Bei mir gab´s nochmal Barsch:





Grüße JK


----------



## Snookbars (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi, hat jemand lust heute mit mir zum Rhein nach Holland zu Fahren?

Spinnfischen
Angler Raum Mülheim an der Ruhr +- 15km kann ich abholen, oder in selbiger Fahrtrichtung Arnheim/ Nijmegen
Gegen 16-17.30Uhr würde ich fahren.

Falls jemand den Holland Schein hat und mitmöchte bitte per PN. mit Tel. Nummer.

Was benötigt wird ist eine Kopflampe und warme Kleidung ^^

Mal ein Bild vom Januar 2016 als Anregung ^^
68cm


----------



## lollo (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gefangen mit lieblingsköder


----------



## lollo (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

.an einem Altwasser


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde, schön das immer noch ein paar von euch unterwegs sind und ihre Fänge präsentieren #6

nach gefühlten 100 Schneidertagen konnte ich heute trotz starken Windes endlich mal wieder zwei Bisse verzeichnen und einen davon auch umsetzen... 

gerade nach der Durstrecke freut man sich auch über kleinere Hechte wie über nen Meterfisch... |supergri der stand top im Futter und ist mir gleich nach dem Foto wieder entglitten... 

Tight Lines und ab ans Wasser... |wavey:


----------



## carpforce1 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Abend!

Die einen sitzen hinter dem Kamin und die anderen hinter den Ruten!

Eben konnte ich einen 60er Zander dazu verführen meinen Köfi zu nehmen.

Grüße 
Carpforce 

PS: Sorry für das schlechte Bild.


----------



## Lichty (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Trotz viel Wind und Regen gabs genau ein "Tock"!!!


----------



## hanzz (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Den ersten diesen Jahres möcht ich auch zeigen.






Beim Kumpel Philipp gab's auch zwei Stück.


----------



## phirania (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



hanzz schrieb:


> Den ersten diesen Jahres möcht ich auch zeigen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na denn mal Petri an Euch.


----------



## kati48268 (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein erster in diesem Jahr (25.1.) war auch gleich ein schöner Moppel, aber für bereits 5 Gänge in diesem Jahr is das schon wieder dünn


----------



## zandernase (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hab heute das erste mal für dieses Jahr ans Wasser geschafft...

Gab auch einen 36cm Moppel wie bei Kati. War sehr geil gefärbt, kommt auf dem Bild leider nicht so rüber.
Gute Statistik: dieses Jahr noch nicht abgeschneidert!

Gruß Chris


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

werbung​*Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist​*




*JEDEN MONAT für 3 ANGLER JE 3 KÖDERSETS ZU GEWINNEN!!​*

*WIE könnt ihr gewinnen?​*
*Ganz einfach:*
*Wer im Thread "Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist " eine Fangmeldung postet, nimmt automatisch an der Verlosung für den Monat teil.*

Die Gewinner werden von uns benachrichtigt und bekommen die Ködersets zu geschickt.

Wie immer:
Unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges



*Was gibt es zu gewinnen?​



*








Weitere Infos zu Quantum und Quantum-Produkten findet ihr auf der Seite von Zebco Europe (http://www.zebco-europe.biz/de/startseite/) und hier im Online-Katalog von Quantum:






*Wir freuen uns auf eure Fangmeldungen und wünschen euch viel Glück bei der monatlichen Verlosung!*​
Der Gewinner Januar 2016 (werden benachrichtigt):
Trollwut
christian.sauer
Angler9999


----------



## Angler9999 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

YES ein weiteres Wintermärchen.....

Danke an Quantum und Thomas


----------



## Siever (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin zusammen... Bei mir gab es auch endlich mal wieder einen schönen Barsch.





Euch allen eine schöne und fischreiche Woche!


----------



## thomas1602 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

echt ein schöner Fisch, wie aus dem Lehrbuch und auch ein gutes Foto 

Glückwunsch allen Gewinnern.


----------



## Siever (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Vielen Dank Das Foto hat Boardi JKC gemacht


----------



## phirania (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri schöner Moppel..#6


----------



## Dennis Knoll (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die letzten Wochen konnte ich aufgrund von Arbeit, Stress und Gesundheit kaum ans Wasser und war selten Online.
Das soll sich jetzt ändern.

Gestern ging es dann noch für 3 Angelstunden ans Wasser, ausnahmsweise mal ein Ansitz der mit einem Schrumpfkopf Hecht quittiert worden ist. Toller Angeltag, nach so langer Zeit und der erste Fisch 2016.


----------



## BigFishHunterNRW (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nach dem mir am Sonntag ein richtiges Monster nach 15min Drillzeit einen 8/0 VMC-Jig komplett aufgebogen hat, konnte ich heute wieder einen Bartelträger zum Landgang überreden:m


----------



## GEO7 (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Habe auch wieder mal einen ordentlichen Barsch am C-Rig gefangen. 

Der Gute sieht zwar etwas zerzaust aus, stand aber mit 43cm ganz gut im Futter.


----------



## Stumbe (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute war ich für ca. eineinhalb Stunden am Neckar unterwegs. Durch das hohe Wasser versprach ich mir gute Chancen auf Rapfen. Gefischt habe ich einen Gummifisch in gelb/grün, einfach nur eingekurbelt mit ein paar Spinnstops. Nach ner halben Stunde stieg dann tatsächlich ein ordentlicher 65er Rapfen ein, der nach intensivem Drill dann im Kescher verschwand. 
Mein erster Fisch für das Jahr.


----------



## lute (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

heute bin ich trotz 5,20m wasserpegel, also ordentliches hochwasser, todesmutig an den rhein gefahren. ich wollte meinen erstes zander für dieses jahr fangen und das auf einen gejiggten köder, was mir noch gar nicht gelungen ist. ein zander ist es zwar nicht geworden, dafür gab es eine tolle Überraschung. damit habe ich bei den kühlen temperaturen gegen 10 uhr in der früh mal gar nicht gerechnen. 
der fisch hat um die 82cm und ist wohl genährt.


----------



## Trollwut (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern!



GEO7 schrieb:


> Der Gute sieht zwar etwas zerzaust aus, stand aber mit 43cm ganz gut im Futter.



Das find ich sind die geilsten Barsche. So richtig alte Haudegen mit Charakter #6


----------



## hanzz (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Punks [emoji6]


----------



## Deep Down (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Es gibt so Tage, da läuft es nach Plan!

Wassertemperatur 5°, aber 12° Lufttemperatur und leichter Wind. Ab an die auflandige Seite der glasklaren Vereinskiese! 
Nach ca. 45min rappelt es in Annäherung an die Kante in die Meforute tatsächlich rein.
Wow!

Und heraus kam eine kampfstarke 61er Refo!





Und das Beste, das ist weder eine Puff-Forelle noch ein großer Satzfisch. 

Mein Verein setzt neben dem üblichen Reforummel in einen 7,5 ha großen Kiessee seperat lediglich einen 1/2 Zentner Refos in üblicher Besatzfischgröße pro Jahr ein, dass Fanglimit wird auf 5 Stck pro Jahr und lediglich auf 1. Fisch pro Woche begrenzt.
Dann können da solche makellos abgewachsenen Fische bei rauskommen.


----------



## bobbl (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger!
Ich konnte gestern meinen ersten Hecht von über einem Meter länge fangen :m


----------



## Dennis Knoll (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@bobbl
Petri, da haben wir was gemeinsam. |wavey:

------
2016: Angeltag 3, Fisch Nr 2, Meter 1


----------



## Trollwut (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Gewinner Januar 2016 (werden benachrichtigt):
> Trollwut
> christian.sauer
> Angler9999



Gar nicht mehr reingeguckt, ab dem 1.2 beginnt bei uns die Schonzeit 

Danke schonmal.
Und Danke an Angler9999 fürs "benachrichtigen"


----------



## motocross11 (8. Februar 2016)

TIch war am Wochenende mit Freunden auf Rügen. Bedingungen waren mehr als Top, aber die Hechte waren nicht so gut drauf. In 2 Tagen gab es nur 14 Hechte davon 2ü 80, 2ü 90 und 1m+. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatal
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




k


----------



## airex (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@motocross: Deine Probleme will ich haben|supergri
Petri heil


----------



## Hezaru (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri#6
Die ReBo ist ja makellos, keine Pufforelle.
bobbl und Bieberpelz,
Na das wurde bei euch ja mal Zeit|supergri
Und immer wieder schön wie eine alte, fette Dame einem Angler ein Lächeln in Gesicht zaubern kann....
falls die Dame ein Hecht ist...:m

motocross,
mein Beileid hast du (fast)|supergri


----------



## motocross11 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Naja, mit dem Meterfisch will ich mich ja gar nicht beschweren. Wenn man dann natürlich am Abend im Hafen erfährt, dass man zwar die richtigen Tiefen aber halt nur ein paar Kilometer am Jackpot vorbeigefischt hat ist das schon hart. Haben mit bekannten gequatscht und die hatten 82 Stück im Boot gestern. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hezaru (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

und genau das macht den Reiz des Angeln aus....#6
Hätte ich mit Bekannten 82 Stück gefangen hätte ich das ganze Jahr über keinen Bock mehr in meinen Hausgewässern zu Angeln. Die Herausforderung bleibt über und die Freude über kleinere Fische.
Immer Mehr und immer Grösser ist nicht alles. Mit niedrigen Erwartungen losgehen und sich über jeden Fisch freuen zu können gefällt mir zur Zeit.:m


----------



## motocross11 (8. Februar 2016)

Ich hab mich ja auch wie ein kleines Kind gefreut über diesen tollen Fisch. 
Zumal das nach 6 Stunden Köder Baden mein erster Kontakt an diesem Tag war. 

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

habs gestern nochmal ein Stündchen auf Barsch versucht, die hatten jedoch keinerlei Interesse an meinen Ködern... 
Daran vergriffen hat sich aber ein kleiner wohl genährter Esox um die 50... Gern gesehener Beifang am leichten Gerät... #6


Ab ans Wasser und holt was raus.... Tight Lines  #:


----------



## marcellus07 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Am Wochenende konnte ich diese nette Hechtdame zum Fotoshooting überreden.

Der Fisch der 1000 Würfe ... zumindest an unserem See 





Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## loete1970 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri, schöne Färbung hat der Hecht


----------



## Nevisthebrave (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

der beste von heute, neben vielen guten Fischen!




LG und Petri allen 
Marcel


----------



## Aalzheimer (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich konnte heute abend diesen 55er Kanalzander zum Landgang überreden. Gebissen an der Stellfischrute mit Köfi.
War aber auch die einzige Aktion des abends.


----------



## Nevisthebrave (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Don-Machmut schrieb:


> Auch Hir noch mal petri Marcel#6#6


Auch dann nochmal danke #6


----------



## Tino34 (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin Marcel, 

Schöner Fisch. Petri dazu!


----------



## christian.sauer (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Tolle Fänge Petri Jungs! Hier ein schöner von Anfang Februar, leider zwingt mich das Hochwasser zum pausieren


----------



## xbsxrvxr (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

geiles bild#6


----------



## Fattony (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schon 3 Wochen her, aber war mein Erster 

Vor der Küste Sansibars.


----------



## captn-ahab (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri!...was ein geiler Fisch!


----------



## man1ac (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein erster "gescheiter" Fisch an der Algarve  Der kleine hat verdammt Rabattz gemacht  (und lecker war er erst  )
War im July letzten Jahres....


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Aber nur Vorspeise, oder (Größe) ?
;-))))

Sorry - Glückwunsch zum Fisch, konnts mir bei der Vorlage halt nicht verkneifen..


----------



## oskar87 (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schönes Tier, Huchen 81cm 5kg 

Musste schnell wieder schwimmen deswegen kein optimales Bild...


----------



## bobbl (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Traumfisch, Petri!


----------



## man1ac (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber nur Vorspeise, oder (Größe) ?
> ;-))))
> 
> Sorry - Glückwunsch zum Fisch, konnts mir bei der Vorlage halt nicht verkneifen..



Von der Kategorie fängt man da unten Haufweise, das war der/die größte. Alles ab 20cm kann man gut mitnehmen und auf den Grill hauen. Hatte dazu noch ca. 10 Petermännchen am Vortag gefangen...da taugts dann langsam als Essen


----------



## Angler9999 (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



oskar87 schrieb:


> Schönes Tier, Huchen 81cm 5kg
> 
> Musste schnell wieder schwimmen deswegen kein optimales Bild...




Ich sehe es so. Es braucht sich keiner für das Foto entschuldigen. Auch Kommentare ob der Fisch nun weiter schwimmt oder sonstwas finde ich persönlich überflüssig und unnötig.

Viel schöner wäre einfach ein Statement wenn man mag.... wie zB.

FYI: Gefangen auf Köder xy im Fluss/See 


Petri an die Fänger und das Einstellen der Fotos.
SRY für OT


----------



## oskar87 (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@bobbl: danksche



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Ich sehe es so. Es braucht sich keiner für das Foto entschuldigen. Auch Kommentare ob der Fisch nun weiter schwimmt oder sonstwas finde ich persönlich überflüssig und unnötig.
> 
> Viel schöner wäre einfach ein Statement wenn man mag.... wie zB.
> 
> FYI: Gefangen auf Köder xy im Fluss/See


 
Na dann: Donau bei Ulm oberhalb vom Kraftwerk auf ein 10cm Gummi (glaub LK Captain) 20gr Kopf in ca 6,5m Tiefe.

Wer die Strecke kennt weiß das Huchen nur unterhalb besetzt werden, unglaublich aber die Fischtreppe scheint zu funktionieren.

PS: Schonmaß für Huchen ist bei uns 90cm


----------



## RayZero (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



oskar87 schrieb:


> @bobbl: danksche
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es gibt sie also! Petri - Fisch des Lebens. Wäre ein Traum mal einen zu fangen  ... Muss wohl öfter an die Donau - hat ja auch gute Barsche da #6


----------



## Angler9999 (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

danke Oskar87.... so genau muss es ja niemand sagen. ab heute Nachmittag ist dort bestimmt die Hölle los  <)



Huchen ist für mich ein vermutlich nie erreichter Fisch DOPPELPETRI


----------



## RayZero (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> danke Oskar87.... so genau muss es ja niemand sagen. ab heute Nachmittag ist dort bestimmt die Hölle los  <)
> 
> 
> 
> Huchen ist für mich ein vermutlich nie erreichter Fisch DOPPELPETRI



Bei den wenigen, für Gäste zugänglichen Gewässern um Ulm ist da eh viel los - wenn es sich um ne Gaststrecke handelt |supergri. Von dem her hier egal, aber ansonsten gebe ich dir recht Robert -> don't tell your spots! :m


----------



## oskar87 (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> danke Oskar87.... so genau muss es ja niemand sagen. ab heute Nachmittag ist dort bestimmt die Hölle los <)
> 
> 
> Huchen ist für mich ein vermutlich nie erreichter Fisch
> DOPPELPETRI


 
Bis einschließlich 31.03. Kunstköderverbot!

Und ab da sind eh die ganzen "Forellen-Tages-Touristen" vorhanden......

Huchen ist schon sehr selten, aber schön das sie es noch gibt.


----------



## jvonzun (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


----------



## srim1337 (21. Februar 2016)

Auf n einfachen Effzett mit 30gr in Kupfer im Zeuthener See (78cm).


----------



## Dennis Knoll (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri bei den tollen Fängen #6

----
Gestern war wohl so ziemlich der geilste Angeltag.
Nicht nur, weil wir zu dritt über 100 Fische auf Gummifische gefangen haben. Sondern weil wir auch tolle Menschen kennenlernen durften und wir zusammen mega viel Spaß hatten. Der Tag war verrückt, überwiegend wurden Brassen auf Gummi gefangen. So etwas habe ich noch nie erlebt.
Aber zwischen den Brassen konnte ich noch zwei richtig tolle Fische landen.
Einen tollen 97er Hecht








Und einen schicken 37er Barsch


----------



## Topic (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Salmo Trutta 67 cm heute von nem kumpel :q:q
ich durfte nur die fotos machen :c:c


----------



## jkc (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Abgefahrens Schlachtschiff der 97er, könnte Staturmäßig der Bruder von dem vorigen Huchen sein, beides jedenfalls richitg geile Fische! |bigeyes

Petri Leute!


----------



## Trollwut (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich dchte mir ich schicke meinen Hecht dem Bieberpelz vorbei, damit der auch mal fängt :q

Dickes Petri!! #6


----------



## arnichris (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die Renke von jvonzun ist auch ne schöne Kirsche (wie lang war denn die?)... Petri Heil allen Fängern !


----------



## bigbecker (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Habt ihr alle keine Schonzeiten im Verein? Ich muss in 2 Vereinen Bis zum 1 Juni warten :r


----------



## Dennis Knoll (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



bigbecker schrieb:


> Habt ihr alle keine Schonzeiten im Verein? Ich muss in 2 Vereinen Bis zum 1 Juni warten :r


Unterschiedliche Vereine und Länder.
Dem Hecht dürfen wir in den Niederlanden noch diesen Monat nachstellen, im März dann noch dem Zander.


----------



## jvonzun (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



arnichris schrieb:


> Die Renke von jvonzun ist auch ne schöne Kirsche (wie lang war denn die?)... Petri Heil allen Fängern !



habe nicht gemessen, wohl zwischen 40 und 45cm


----------



## sam0r (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Unterschiedliche Vereine und Länder.
> Dem Hecht dürfen wir in den Niederlanden noch diesen Monat nachstellen, im März dann noch dem Zander.



Echt? Ich bin grad auf der Suche nach einem Gewässer für's Wochenende und finde hier in der Umgebung leider mal so überhaupt nichts, wo Zander, geschweige denn Hecht noch frei sind  Habt ihr vielleicht Tipps für mich? Je nachdem wie heiß der Tipp ist, würden wir bis zu 200km von Paderborn aus fahren


----------



## jkc (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



sam0r schrieb:


> ...würden wir bis zu 200km von Paderborn aus fahren




Hi, in NRW ist der Zander auch noch bis April offen, Paderborn - Wesel am Rhein laut Google-Maps 195km, Kanalsystem liegt deutlich näher.

Grüße und Petri

JK


----------



## sam0r (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hey, danke erstmal. In die Ecke Wesel fahren wir eigentlich auch immer, nur leider hat der Rhein zur Zeit ziemliches Hochwasser, sodass die Buhnenangelei nicht möglich sein wird


----------



## Aalzheimer (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Im DEK in NRW ist der Zander noch bis Ende März frei. Dürfte in Deine KM Pauschale passen


----------



## Eggi 1 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Vielleicht hast du schon mal etwas vom Möhnesee gehört,
ist keine 50 km von dir entfernt.
Da gibt es auch Zander, noch.|supergri


----------



## Riesenangler (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ach ja:c. Es wird Zeit das es April wird und endlich die Hechte frei gegeben werden. Mir jucks in den Fingern.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Momentan bin ich echt Happy, was das angeln angeht. :m

Wir haben ja nur noch bis Montag, um den Hechten nachzustellen. Und momentan würde ich ja gerne jede Minute dafür nutzen. Zum Glück macht mein Chef dies mit, denn somit habe ich für Montag komplett und heute ganz spontan den halben Tag frei bekommen.
Mit einem halben Tag kann man nicht viel Anfangen, aber für ein paar Meter über die Grenze hat es gereicht. Gerechnet habe ich ganz fest mit einem Schneider Tag, denn im Winter kann man es hier eigentlich vergessen. Dafür ist der Sommer hier ein Traum auf Zander, Hecht und c.o.

Als ich dann aber heute einen kräftigen Biss hatte und der Fisch einige Minuten mit mir spazieren ging, bis ich ihn an der Oberfläche gesehen habe, war ich schon sehr verwundert. 
Einfach der HAMMER und schon wieder so einen Brocken. Und dann auch noch aus diesem Gewässer. Geil!


----------



## ulli1958m (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

_*Petri #6

...echt fett der Hecht :m

|wavey:
*_


----------



## Angler2097 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geiles Gerät Bieberpelz! Petri #6


----------



## -MW- (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu dem schönen Hecht!!#6 n Digger


----------



## tobi-1 (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier noch nen barsch aus der letzten wochen..... seit ein paar tagen wollen sie nich mehr so richtig....


----------



## Koyote (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir wollen die Barsche nicht, aber die Hechte scheinen mich zu mögen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Der zweite Fisch dieses Jahres und wieder ein Hecht.
Petri an euch.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jkc (1. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin,

nachdem ich am Sonntag einen richtig guten Barsch verloren habe, musste ich gestern noch mal raus, wollte das einfach nicht so stehen lassen.

Jedoch gestaltete sich die Angelei, wie schon am Vortag sehr, sehr zäh. Immerhin gab es zwischenzeitig einen halbstarken Zander womit ich schon mal nicht als Schneider heim gehen sollte.






Aber ich hatte ja noch ne Rechnung offen, aber nix, die Barsche wollten scheinbar nicht. Statdessen war immer wieder Ringe eisfrei puhlen angesagt und die Minusgrade nagten nach Stunden an der Motivation. 
Ich wollte schon fast aufgeben, aber mit dem letzten Fünkchen Hoffnung kippte der Angeltag noch von einem zähen zu einem unvergesslichen - den ich mit einem kräfitgen 50er Barsch beendete.

Die Kamera, Bzw. dessen Akku hatte auch schon vor der Kälte kapituliert, aber irgendwie habe ich noch paar Bilder rausgequetscht: 











Grüße JK


----------



## lurchi19 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Irgendwas mache ich falsch. ;+
Petri zu den beiden!


----------



## hanzz (1. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri JK und allen erfolgreichen.
Hab auch einen von Sonntag [emoji6]


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

werbung​*Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist​*




*JEDEN MONAT für 3 ANGLER JE 3 KÖDERSETS ZU GEWINNEN!!​*

*WIE könnt ihr gewinnen?​*
*Ganz einfach:*
*Wer im Thread "Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist " eine Fangmeldung postet, nimmt automatisch an der Verlosung für den Monat teil.*

Die Gewinner werden von uns benachrichtigt und bekommen die Ködersets zu geschickt.

Wie immer:
Unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges



*Was gibt es zu gewinnen?​



*








Weitere Infos zu Quantum und Quantum-Produkten findet ihr auf der Seite von Zebco Europe (http://www.zebco-europe.biz/de/startseite/) und hier im Online-Katalog von Quantum:






*Wir freuen uns auf eure Fangmeldungen und wünschen euch viel Glück bei der monatlichen Verlosung!*​
Die Gewinner Februar 2016:

BigFishHunterNRW 

lute 

hanzz


----------



## hanzz (1. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Goil.
Freu mich wie Bolle.
Danke 
Glückwunsch den anderen [emoji6] [emoji4]


----------



## lute (1. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

jau, wird alles noch schnell vor der schonzeit getestet:q


----------



## Tommi-Engel (1. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*





Ein hart erkämpfter 70er vom Wochenende.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

heeee, was solln das?
Jetzt auch noch Zander?
Sonst warens doch immer Hechte....
;-)))))


----------



## Tommi-Engel (1. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> heeee, was solln das?
> Jetzt auch noch Zander?
> Sonst warens doch immer Hechte....
> ;-)))))


Ab und zu habe ich auch mal einen Zander .
Was allerdings ungewöhnlich ist, das ich im Winter los war.
Ich bin doch bekennender Schönwetter und Sonmer Angler


----------



## ado (2. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zählt die auch als Räuber? Regulär gebissen auf einen 2er Meps. 
Ist denke ich meine PB Äsche - hab ihr das Messen erspart, da ich sie schnell Release wollte. Schätze sie auf ende 40 bis Anfang 50.


----------



## ado (2. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ups Bild nicht hochgeladen... 
Aber jetzt


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zählt mit, das verfressene Räubervieh ;-)))


----------



## Dennis Knoll (2. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum schönen Zander und zur Äsche 

---

Das Wochenende war auch sehr skurril aber verdammt lustig und spannend. Zielfisch war der Hecht. Gefangen haben ich keinen Hecht, dafür aber über 120 andere Fische.
Hier einmal die Highlights...

Es gab etliche Barsche und viele Ü30 bis 39,5cm.
Ein Aaland hat auf nen fetten Gummifisch gebissen, dazu auch noch mein erster Aaland #c

P.S. Das eine Bild mit dem Barsch, der so extrem in die Kamera gehalten worden ist, war nur zur Belustigung gedacht. Der gute hatte 33cm. Nicht ernst nehmen |rolleyes


----------



## jkc (2. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöne Fische!#6


----------



## lute (2. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri den fängern, sind tolle fische dabei. ich würde auch mal wieder gerne gehen, nur ist das hochwasser dieses jahr sehr hartnäckig im rhein.


----------



## jkc (3. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin, 

heute war schön.
Naja gut, auf Regen und Wind hätte ich verzichten können, aber immerhin hat´s ganz gut gerappelt.


Zwei Zander, davon einer auf Chinakracher:













Und zwei theoretisch annähernd gleich große Barsche (44 + 45cm); der größere war aber ein echtes Monster und gefühlt doppelt so groß wie der hungrige Hugo.











Grüße JK


----------



## Dennis Knoll (3. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöne Fische, JKC #6


----------



## jhd81 (3. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo zusammen

Ich konnte mir den Urlaub auch endlich mal mit einem schönen Räuber versüßen.
Das war ein echt geniales Erlebnis.


----------



## Hering 58 (3. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri schöner Fisch  #6


----------



## jhd81 (3. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

vielen Dank


----------



## EdekX (4. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wo wir gerade bei Thunfisch sind


----------



## jkc (6. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den Thunfischen, was für welche sind das?

Bei mir nen abgefahrener Tag heute, in den ersten Minuten drei Barsche von ca mitte 30; 37 und 49cm; danach hätte ich sofort einpacken sollen; naja, nachher ist man immer schlauer.|supergri












Grüße JK


----------



## jhd81 (7. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den geilen Barschen.

 In Meinem Fall kann ich die Thunfischfrage leider nicht beantworten. Ich weiß es nicht|kopfkrat


----------



## Dennis Knoll (7. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den klasse Barschen 

Auch ich war gezielt auf Barsch und Zander los.
Mit den Zandern klappte es nicht, ein paar schöne dicke Barsche gab es aber.


----------



## Monnes (7. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Endlich meinen ersten Zander fangen können! Mittags im Rhein bei Mannheim - 55cm.


----------



## RayZero (7. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Monnes schrieb:


> Endlich meinen ersten Zander fangen können! Mittags im Rhein bei Mannheim - 55cm.



Petri,

schöner Fisch. Der Erste bleibt immer etwas besonderes :m


----------



## Monnes (7. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Es hat auch zwei Jahre gedauert. |rolleyes Ich hoffe, der Knoten ist jetzt geplatzt.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (7. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum ersten Zander.
Das ist immer etwas besonderes.


----------



## Angler2097 (7. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri! Da hab ich mich damals auch gefreut, wie ein Schneekönig. Ein Gefühl, dass ich unheimlich am Angeln mag :m


----------



## Koyote (7. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri ☺ hatte zwar meinen ersten Zander noch net aber wird wird. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## motocross11 (8. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern. War Heute beruflich in Niedersachsen und hab meine Spinnrute eingepackt. Nach Feierabend noch ne kleinen Umweg gemacht und ne bissel den Forellen nachgestellt. 7 BaFos und 2 ReFos gab es. Die größten hatten 40, 41 und 42cm. Der Rest zwischen 25-30cm. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## srim1337 (9. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den Fängen! 
War heute spontan am Wasser und n 81er Hecht gefangen..


----------



## jkc (11. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Leute!

War auch wieder am Wasser und heute hat alles gesessen.



Es fing an mit zwei Barschen Mitte bis Ende 30, einer davon ein wahres Großmaul.







Genau hinsehen lohnt sich:









Zum Abschluss gab es diesen tollen 44er:










Den wirklichen Hammer gab es aber zwischendrin  - und zwar triple 47 



























Völlig abgefahren, Grüße JK


----------



## RayZero (11. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der Wahnsinn jkc! Fettes Petri #h #6 !!!

Lass mir doch mal ein Angebot für ein Guiding per PN zukommen - will auch Großbarsch können :q :q :q


----------



## jhd81 (11. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri

 Das sind echt Hammerbarsche.  

 Reife Leistung#6


----------



## Siever (11. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dreimal 47?? Du Sack:q Dickes Petri! Und ich wette, heute Abend zusammen geht wieder gar nichts


----------



## Franz_16 (11. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ahhh.. einfach herrlich diese Barsche. Da bin ich richtig neidisch! 

Petri Heil jkc!


----------



## Koyote (11. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle . So ein Guiding wäre auf jeden Fall cool.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Siever (11. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die Sache mit den Guidings übernehmen bei uns andere Leute...


----------



## RayZero (11. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Siever schrieb:


> Die Sache mit den Guidings übernehmen bei uns andere Leute...



Muss man dir alles aus der Nase ziehen? #y


----------



## Siever (11. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



RayZero schrieb:


> Muss man dir alles aus der Nase ziehen? #y


Hey Ray, sorry, sollte nicht so patzig klingen. Jkc ist mein bester Kumpel und wir gehen oft zusammen los. Natürlich könnten wir auch  Guidings anbieten, aber im Großen und Ganzen wollen wir (und unsere  Hunde) beim Angeln unsere Ruhe haben und auch unsere Spots geheim halten. Am Rhein im Ruhrpott  gibt`s genug Guides, für die ich eigentlich öffentlich keine Werbung machen  möchte.


----------



## Hänger06 (11. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin diese kleine 67cm Zettis Dame wollte den kleinen Barschköder 4,5cm am Ds mit 0,2oer Vorfach sich als kl. Snack mal einverleiben.


----------



## Franz_16 (11. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo Hänger 06,
hier eine Anleitung:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=313704


----------



## roofvis (11. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Siever schrieb:


> Hey Ray, sorry, sollte nicht so patzig klingen. Jkc ist mein bester Kumpel und wir gehen oft zusammen los. Natürlich könnten wir auch  Guidings anbieten, aber im Großen und Ganzen wollen wir (und unsere  Hunde) beim Angeln unsere Ruhe haben und auch unsere Spots geheim halten. Am Rhein im Ruhrpott  gibt`s genug Guides, für die ich eigentlich öffentlich keine Werbung machen  möchte.



#6#6#6#6#6#6Top Einstellung#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Hänger06 (11. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hallo Hänger 06,
> hier eine Anleitung:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=313704



Der alte Sack sagt aber hallo herzlichen DANK#6#6#6#6


----------



## Hänger06 (11. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich hatte ja letztes Jahr im Dez mal ein Bericht ein gestellt.

Da ich aber nicht bis dato "fähig" war erst jetzt dank Hilfe hier das Bild dazu

92cm mit ca 9kg

p.s. beim betrachten grinse ich immer noch im Kreis


----------



## Esox-Toby (11. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein mehr als erfolgreicher Tag!!

Meine ersten Bachforellen überhaupt, und dann solche Bomben:
48cm





58cm





63cm





Und als i-Tüpfelchen hab ich meinen PB beim Barsch (ist erst mein vierter überhaupt) auf 38cm verbessert


----------



## ado (11. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Habe mir jetzt länger die Forellen angeschaut. Aufgrund der Maserung würde ich eher zu Seeforellen als zu Bachforellen tendieren. 
Aber so oder so geile Fische! Petri!


----------



## Seele (11. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Also ich würde auch eher auf kleine Seefos tippen.


----------



## Esox-Toby (11. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Dank!
Ich war auch erst arg unschlüssig, allerdings wenn man sie vor sich hat, haben sie ganz schemenhaft und verwaschene rote Flecken, auch auf der Fettflosse. Zudem hat es dort keine SeeFo's.


----------



## Laichzeit (11. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bach und Seeforellen sind in vielen Gewässern nicht genetisch getrennt, deshalb kann man die auch öfters nicht gut unterscheiden.
Der einzige Unterschied ist dann, dass die Seeforelle als handlanger Fisch smoltifiziert und abwandert.
Wenn das nicht passiert, bleibt es eine Bachforelle, auch wenn man den Fisch anschließend in einen See besetzt.
Nach der Definition hast du feiste Bachforellen.
Für andere ist jede Salmo trutta in einem See eine Seeforelle, also kannst du es dir bei den Fischen aussuchen, wie du sie nennst.


----------



## Esox-Toby (11. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke für die tolle Erklärung! 
Sie stammen aus einem Rheinseitenkanal.


----------



## Hänger06 (12. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den tollen Forellen und Glückwunsch zum PB.


----------



## Siever (12. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jkc und ich waren auch wieder am Wasser. Es hätte schlechter laufen können  Megageil, und das, obwohl wir sogar noch diverse Aussteiger hatten. Jkc's Barsche 46 und 49. Mein Moppel hatte auch 46 und den Zander gab es als Bonus obendrauf.


----------



## lollo (12. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bin ja nicht oft auf Zander los aber warum angeln alle zu dieser Jagreszeit auf Zander und Barsch im dunkeln,sind die Erfolgschancen so viel höher


----------



## Koyote (12. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Irgendwie wollen bei mir die Barsche nicht, hab heut schon wieder nen Hecht gehabt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



War nen 52er

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lil Torres (13. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jkc schrieb:


> Genau hinsehen lohnt sich:








wow, ein ganz dickes petri zu dieser strecke. wahnsinn!!

wenn ich genau hinsehe, gibt es zwei möglichkeiten. entweder, der fisch war gar nicht gehakt. oder aber er war vor kurzem schon mal gehakt. ich erkenne ein kleines loch im maulwinkel... |kopfkrat


----------



## jkc (13. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ja, hast Du gut hingesehen.#6

Fisch war nicht gehakt, hatte den Haken nur als Maulsperre eingeklemmt. Woher das Loch stammt kann ich leider nicht beantworten. Könnte sein, dass der Fisch sich an meinem Haken verletzt hat, die Stelle wegen Überdehnung eingerissen ist oder vorher schon mal gehakt war oder auch was ganz anderes.#c

Dank, Petri und Gruß JK


----------



## Koyote (13. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Und schon wieder nen Hecht... Diesmal auf Dendros mit Dropshot... 

Meine Kids waren begeistert. Die waren bei dem schönen Wetter auch diesmal dabei. Und der große durfte auch mal den Kecher halten. Dann kam er direkt wieder zurück. Der soll mir paar Barsche herlocken . 







Lg

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Philipp_do (14. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin zusammen,

gestern ging es mal wieder mit Hanzz nach Holland.
Dieses mal konnte ich zuschlagen.......

1,01m und damit neuer PB, ich bin Happy :vik:


----------



## hanzz (14. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Fettes Petri.
War mal wieder ein gelungener Tag bei bestem Wetter.[emoji6]


----------



## captn-ahab (14. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Fettes Petri!
Was für Traumfische hioer, Glcükwunsch zum neuen PB.
Und Siever und JKC hauen eh wieder Granaten raus. Ihr angelt doch im Aquarium


----------



## Franz_16 (14. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Super Hecht und ein wunderbares Bild, Philipp! Herzlichen Glückwunsch & Petri Heil!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (14. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern und vor allem Philipp_do.
Vor allem das zweite Bild ist klasse geworden


----------



## bobbl (14. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Konnte gestern diesen tollen Hecht fangen #h


----------



## Spiderpike (14. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

suber....Petri von mir zu den super Räubern !!!


----------



## Philipp_do (15. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Dank ! Und Glückwunsch den anderen Fängern!!!


----------



## Schugga (16. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So, ich bin auch mal wieder hier |rolleyes

 Eben das Thema abonnieren, um vorbereitet zu sein für den Start der Saison #6
 Ich freu mich schon drauf, wieder stundenlang am Wasser zu sein 

 Hallo in die Runde #h


----------



## Koyote (16. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle  und hallo zurück.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jhd81 (16. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Aloahhhh!  und Grüße zurück!

 Heute gehts los. Forellen sind offen :vik:


----------



## Pipboy (17. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ja Schonzeit war gestern rum


----------



## jhd81 (17. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den Forellen

 bei mir wollten Sie gestern leider nicht so wie ich.#d


----------



## Dominik.L (17. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So ich konnte es auch im Urlaub mit Freundin nicht lassen 

Kann mir jemand sagen was ich da gefangen habe?


----------



## PAFischer (17. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi Dominik,

hätte mal behauptet, dass ist ne Rotbrasse.

Dickes Petri #6


----------



## Dominik.L (17. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Hi Dominik,
> 
> hätte mal behauptet, dass ist ne Rotbrasse.
> 
> Dickes Petri #6



Könnte nach den google bildern gut sein! Danke!


----------



## mathei (17. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute ging es nach dem langen Winter auf unsern See. Traumwetter und schwieriges angeln. Aber entbarscht so zusagen :q


----------



## Koyote (17. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri  ich hatte heute nur diesen fang





Die Drillinge hab ich abgemacht. Und schon wieder nen Hecht 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jkc (18. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Leute! Forelle hatte ich heute morgen auch probiert, gab allerdings nur ein Anstupser direkt vor den Füßen.

War dann abends noch mal los und es Barschelt weiter.




40cm



45cm



48cm

Grüße JK


----------



## Koyote (18. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri ☺. Bei mir ist die Vorfreude auf einen Barsch schon so groß  bin gespannt wann der erste beißt.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RayZero (18. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

JKC bitte hör auf zu posten [emoji23] ... Nach diesem Streifeninferno kann ich mich auf der Arbeit nicht mehr konzentrieren...

Petri


----------



## grubenreiner (18. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@jk. na bei den barschen würd ich aber auch mal auf forelle verzichten! 

Heute morgen (Dank an meinen Kater fürs ungewollt frühe Wecken!) hab ich meine ersten Gehversuche mit ULkombo und XXS-Softjerks gemacht.






54cm 1400gr.


----------



## Hänger06 (18. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bildschönes Tier Petrie ...#6


----------



## zanderzone (20. März 2016)

Barschmoppel


----------



## Hänger06 (20. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum Moppel ,

 in HH sind sie kurz vorm laichen...warten wir noch 2-3 wochen oder länger.


----------



## Der_rheinangler (21. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nachdem mir die Tage schon mal was richtig Dickes ausgeschlizt ist, als ich es gegen die Strömung gedrillt habe, konnte ich jetzt doch meinen Ersten Rheinfisch 2016 fangen. Nicht riesig aber ist ja mal ein Anfang
59cm, rund 1,7 KG
gefangen mit dem Carolina-Rig


----------



## jkc (21. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Leute, besonders zu den geilen Forellen und der Barschgranate!

Bei mir hat´s heute auch endlich mit ner Trutte hin gehauen. Kein Riese aber ein Anfang.:q

Zuvor gab´s vor dem Kescher noch einen Aussteiger in gleicher Größenordnung.






Grüße JK


----------



## Trollwut (21. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ihr Lumpen, wir haben komplett Kuköverbot bis 6. Mai, auch der Barsch hat Schonzeit, ich muss also die Zeit mit Friedfisch überbrücken 

Petri allen!


----------



## jkc (22. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin, war abends auch noch mal los und neben drei schönen Barschen gab es auch mal wieder einen schönen Zander.







Grüße JK


----------



## Leine-Leroy (22. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Letzte Woche gab es Pike on Fly in der Dänischen Südsee

Bei 7 halben Tagen auf Hecht gab es 26 Stück für mich.
4 oder fünf waren unter 70cm. Die Größeten 92cm und 95cm


----------



## hanzz (22. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den Fischen.


----------



## jkc (24. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin, 

heute gab´s nen schönes Räuber-Tripel.
Den Hecht deute ich mal als Lohn fürs konsequente Stahl-fischen. Jedenfalls war`s berühigend, als ich nach dem Biss am hochfrequenten Schütteln gemerkt habe, dass das weder Zander noch Barsch wird.
Besonderen Dank und Gruß an Dennis.#6

























Grüße JK


----------



## Koyote (24. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Fettes Petri und weiterhin tight lines 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (24. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Auch von mir ein fettes Petri zum Triple... #6
Is schon beachtlich war ihr an Räuber zum anbiss bewegen könnt... Macht weiter so und danke fürs teilhaben lassen eurer Fänge... :k


@ All: Wünsche ein schönes verlängertes Wochenende, frohe Ostern und einen fleißigen Osterhasen der vielleicht neues Angelgerät bringt... |kopfkrat :q

Aber nicht vergessen, wer Ostern mit den Eiern spielt, hat Weihnachten die .............. |sagnix

In diesem Sinne, Petri und Tight Lines... |wavey:


----------



## Siever (24. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hey Jkc,  sauber und dickes Petri zum Grand Slam  Schön, dass die Köder gefangen haben und dass du auch für das permanente Stahlvorfach belohnt wirst 

Euch allen frohe Ostern und stramme Leine
. Ich hoffe, dass ich jetzt im Urlaub auch noch mal los komme..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (24. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle. Konnte heute auch kurz angeln. 6 Forellen, davon aber nur eine maßig.


----------



## Hänger06 (24. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Was für tolle Kirschen, glückwunsch zum tribbel...aber es traumatisiert mich langsam jkc...:q

schöne Trouten...

Gruß aus HH


----------



## s3nad (24. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Von mir auch Petri, besonders für das Tripple. Ich war auch mal wieder unterwegs, zwar nicht der Zielfisch aber dafür PB mit 80cm.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (27. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den schönen Fängen und Petri zum PB.
---

Endlich hat es mit dem Zander geklappt. Hecht und Barsch haben dieses Jahr bisher super geklappt aber die einzigen Zander waren 8 und 22cm. Heute dann endlich wieder einen ordentlichen 

Ich freue mich


----------



## Aurikus (27. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Guten Morgen zusammen!

Da sind ja wieder ein paar klasse Fische dabei. Hut ab und Petri Heil! 


Ich war Gestern bei schönem Wetter ebenfalls am Wasser und konnte auch einen Erfolg verbuchen....






Der hat Spaß gemacht an der Rute!


----------



## grubenreiner (27. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

zwar auf Friedfischköder, aber doch Raubfisch.


----------



## wiesentangler (28. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Aus nem Salmoniden gewässer .
Der dicke hatte ne 31er Äsche im Bauch


----------



## lollo (28. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Haben Hechte nicht Schohnzeit ?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (28. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War heut ne halbe Stunde los. 3 Forellen gabs. Fotografieren war gar nicht so einfach bei so wenig Licht und Windstärke 9


----------



## SaiLee (28. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



lollo schrieb:


> Haben Hechte nicht Schohnzeit ?



Nicht in ausgewiesenen Salmonidengewässern. Da gibt's für Hecht und Aal weder Schonmaß noch Schonzeit.

http://www.bfvo.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=22&Itemid=43


----------



## hechtomat77 (28. März 2016)

lollo schrieb:


> Haben Hechte nicht Schohnzeit ?




Nur weil bei dir Schonzeit ist, gilt das nicht Deutschlandweit.....

Gibt einige Gewässer ohne Hechtschonzeit. Z.b Müritz, Kölpinsee.....

In vielen Salmonidengewässern gibt es ebenfalls keine Schonzeit für Hecht. Die möchte man da raus haben.


----------



## Aurikus (28. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So ist das halt manchmal........

Petri für die Barsch-, Forellen- und Hechtfänger!


----------



## MadHatter (29. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zander 68cm, 1. Hecht 2016 genau 1m


----------



## jkc (30. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Leute, 

heute gab es nochmal zwei Zettis und eine versehentlich in der Rückenflosse gehakte Brasse. Dachte zwischenzeitig ich hätte die Zander-Uromi am Haken.


Damit verabschiede ich mich in die Schonzeit.#h









Grüße JK


----------



## s3nad (30. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri jkc zu dem gelungenen Saison abschluss.
Ich werde heute nochmal angreifen bevor ich Samstag nach Südafrika fliege um dort den hiesigen Räubern auf die Schuppen zu gehen


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schick ruhig auch Fotos von Südafrikas Räubern!!


----------



## wiesentangler (30. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Feierabend Hecht von gestern Abend
War nach der 2. Schicht nochmal 20 min los.
Auch aus  nem Salmoniden Gewässer


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (30. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich glaub den Angeltag heute kann ich dieses Jahr nicht mehr toppen |supergri


----------



## Erdmännchen (30. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da macht selbst die kleine Forelle große Augen  Petri, grandiose Forelle!


----------



## bobbl (30. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri, wie groß ist die denn?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (30. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke...fehlte nicht mehr viel zur 55


----------



## Kaka (30. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sehr geil. Dickes Petri. Bist nicht du der, der sich immer über Miniforellen in seinen Gewässern beschwert bzw. kaum größer als 35 cm #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch!!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (30. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Kaka schrieb:


> Sehr geil. Dickes Petri. Bist nicht du der, der sich immer über Miniforellen in seinen Gewässern beschwert bzw. kaum größer als 35 cm #6



Ja  Ist aber auch ein absoluter Ausnahmefisch in dem Gewässer. Sonst habe ich fast nur um die 30er. Letzte Saison eine mit 42 und 35,5...Rest viel kleiner


----------



## Kaka (30. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



D1985 schrieb:


> Ja  Ist aber auch ein absoluter Ausnahmefisch in dem Gewässer. Sonst habe ich fast nur um die 30er. Letzte Saison eine mit 42 und 35,5...Rest viel kleiner



Und genau das macht die Bachforellenangelei zu der besten Angelei überhaupt. Die Suche nach dem Ausnahmefisch, obwohl man ihn im jeweiligen Gewässer nicht vermutet #6


----------



## Hänger06 (30. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



D1985 schrieb:


> Ich glaub den Angeltag heute kann ich dieses Jahr nicht mehr toppen |supergri




Was für neh schöne Kirsche..Petri..und wie war der Drill?

Gruß


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (30. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ging ziemlich an die Nerven  Der Fisch sprang mehrfach aus dem Wasser und die Schnur hat sich auch noch an einem Ast verfangen. War Glück, denn die war nur knapp gehakt.


----------



## TooShort (31. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*







Mein erster Wildfang seit der Prüfung. Rapfen aus dem Rhein. Direkt an der Strömungskante verhaftet. Freu mich wie Bolle. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schugga (31. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Oh man, ich werde ganz rappelig, wenn ich die ganzen schönen Fische hier sehe |uhoh:

 PETRI EUCH ALLEN!! #6

 Und ich muss noch einen ganzen Monat warten, bis ich wieder loslegen kann :r


----------



## s3nad (31. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wir, in NRW, müssen ab morgen 2 Monate auf Entzug.  Petri zu dem rapfen. Langsam werden die Jungs anscheinend munter. Längenmaß hast du nicht genommen? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TooShort (31. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ja, Rapfen werden langsam munter. Ne, nicht gemessen. Direkt im Wasser abgehakt und rutschige Finger bekommen. ;-)

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## phirania (31. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri schöner Fisch.#6


----------



## jhd81 (31. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den Fischen.

 Wieso müssen  wir NRWler ab morgen 2 Monate auf Entzug? Bei uns in NRW gehts ab den 1. Mai wieder auf Hecht los. Also nur 1 Monat Entzug #c.


----------



## s3nad (31. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ok, hast recht. Ich persönlich bin fast 2 Monate auf Entzug weil ich vom 01.04-31.05 den Raubfischen generell nicht nachstelle.


----------



## Novembermann (31. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri!

Bei uns ist Raubfischschonzeit vom 15. Januar bis 01.Mai.
Also nicht weinen wegen lausigen 2 Monaten! |rolleyes


----------



## Koyote (31. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri , bei uns ist der Hecht am 15. April wieder frei ☺

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## duwol (31. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Vom 10.2.2016 kurz vor der Schonzeit nochmal ne schöne 92er Hechtmutti verhaftet.[emoji4] 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TooShort (31. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Angler9999 (31. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Für Zander ist heute der letzte Tag, dann erst wieder zum 01.06.
Aber ab morgen darf´s wieder auf Hecht gehen, freu.


Petri an die Fänger.


----------



## s3nad (31. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Woarr...die Mutti stand aber mächtig im Futter...@duwol dickes Petri!


----------



## jhd81 (31. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum echt dicken Moppelhecht

 2 Monate Entzug wären mir zu lang.|uhoh:

 Ich muss jetzt schon auf die Ersatzdroge Karpfen zurückgreifen |bigeyes


----------



## Aurikus (31. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den tollen Fangen. Sehr schöne Fische dabei!


----------



## Koyote (31. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



duwol schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 244095
> 
> Vom 10.2.2016 kurz vor der Schonzeit nochmal ne schöne 92er Hechtmutti verhaftet.[emoji4]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


Petri! Und der kleine versucht ihr den schwanz zu kürzen, verfälscht die größen angabe [emoji1] oder ist das keine Schere die er da hält? Geiles Bild!

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## wiesentangler (31. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri  zu den tollen Fängen.
War heute Morgen nach der Nachtschicht noch mal kurz am Forellenbach .
Dabei ging mir diese hübsche Mutti an den Haken .
war danach erst mal zu aufgedreht zum schlafen (-;


----------



## duwol (31. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Koyote schrieb:


> Petri! Und der kleine versucht ihr den schwanz zu kürzen, verfälscht die größen angabe [emoji1] oder ist das keine Schere die er da hält? Geiles Bild!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


Das ist die Arterienklemme zum Hakenlösen 
Mein Sohn ist 3 und nur ganz knapp größer als der Fisch gewesen 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## duwol (31. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Und petri Dank erstmal an alle

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Einfach wieder klasse, eure Fänge, Bilder und die kleinen Berichte und Schmankerl dazu - DANKE dafür!


----------



## phirania (31. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Monster Grundel von heute aus dem Kanal.
Sonst stehen da die Barsche,und nun Grundeln.

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=244111&d=1459447240






Waren Alle so um die 23 cm.


----------



## Hänger06 (31. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

phirania..damit hast du sicher den "Größten seiner Art" in diesen Monat#6  bolle ist die häßlich...#t

gruß


----------



## Hänger06 (31. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein dickes Petri zu den tollen Hechten, wir müssen uns noch 45 Tage gedulden....aber dannnnnnnn.

Gruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

werbung​*Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist​*




*JEDEN MONAT für 3 ANGLER JE 3 KÖDERSETS ZU GEWINNEN!!​*

*WIE könnt ihr gewinnen?​*
*Ganz einfach:*
*Wer im Thread "Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist " eine Fangmeldung postet, nimmt automatisch an der Verlosung für den Monat teil.*

Die Gewinner werden von uns benachrichtigt und bekommen die Ködersets zu geschickt.

Wie immer:
Unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges



*Was gibt es zu gewinnen?​



*








Weitere Infos zu Quantum und Quantum-Produkten findet ihr auf der Seite von Zebco Europe (http://www.zebco-europe.biz/de/startseite/) und hier im Online-Katalog von Quantum:






*Wir freuen uns auf eure Fangmeldungen und wünschen euch viel Glück bei der monatlichen Verlosung!*​
Die Gewinner März 2016:

Koyote 

Monnes 

Philipp_do


----------



## warenandi (2. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern und Glückwunsch allen Gewinnern! #6
Ich schaffe es einfach nicht ans Wasser.:r


----------



## Koyote (2. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wie geil danke schön  und auch allen anderen Glückwünsch lg

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Philipp_do (2. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Super cool, ich freu mich riesig über die Köder ! Petri allen zu den tollen Fängen!


----------



## TooShort (2. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich leg dann direkt mal wieder los. War heute mit mehreren Freunden los auf Rapfen. Da ich als erster da war, wollte ich die Zeit sinnvoll nutzen und hab mal die erste Buhne beackert. Zweiter Wurf und direkt eingeschlagen. 






Der Rest vom Tag war eher zäh. Keine Kontakte. Also in einen anderen Bereich gefahren und dort die Buhnenfelder verarbeitet. Siehe da, es geht doch. Wieder ich. 






Schicke 62cm. Der ging auch mit. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## acidbrain (2. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heut´ lief es mal...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (2. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



acidbrain schrieb:


> Heut´ lief es mal...



Gib's zu, du stehst vor'm Fischladen. 

Petri zu den tollen Fängen!


----------



## acidbrain (2. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Kann es jetzt noch nicht glauben, war mit´n Sportfreund nochmal unterwegs & er leiert da eine 72er raus...


----------



## TooShort (2. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Krasser Fisch. Petri. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Esox 1960 (2. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Watt, ne Murmel....Petri !!!


----------



## Hänger06 (3. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Tschernobil Forelle wat ist die Krass....Petri


----------



## acidbrain (3. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Richtig, hab das Biest gekeschert, ist schon ein Erlebnis so ein Koffer mal in natura zu sehen...|bigeyes


----------



## motocross11 (3. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern auf der Ostsee bisschen die Sucht befriedigt. Hier der größte mit glatten 80cm. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Koyote (3. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sehr nice Dickes Petri!!

Hab heute meinen ersten Barsch endlich gefangen 







Da dürfen ab jetzt auch größere kommen 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schugga (4. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

 Petri zum ersten Barsch!!!


----------



## jhd81 (4. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den schönen Fängen der letzten Tage.

 Den Barsch konntest du gleich auf Aal wieder raushauen |supergri


----------



## Koyote (4. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke, der durfte wieder ins wasser  will mir Onkel etc. Vorbeibringen 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## _Pipo_ (4. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei uns haben seit dem 01.04. die Teiche geöffnet.
Leider sind alle Räuber in unseren Gewässern bis zum 01.05. geschützt, also nutzte ich am WE das schöne Wetter um die Wartezeit mit ein paar schönen Karpfen zu verbringen.

Nur die Karpfen wollten nicht so recht, am Samstag zumindest.
Bei einer Kontrolle ob mit den Ködern auch alles ok ist, oder ob die Rotaugen sich die Maiskörner ergaunern konnten merke ich, dass an der ersten Rute ein Fisch hängt.

Das ist an diesem Gewässer gar nicht so ungewöhnlich, es kam schon öfter vor, dass ich schöne Schleien an der Angel hatte, ohne das es vorher irgendein Anzeichen für Fisch gegeben hat.

Recht schnell wird klar, dass es sich nicht um eine Schleie handelt, und auch nicht um einen jungen Satzkarpfen, da hängt etwas deutlich Schwereres dran. Der Drill an der 3,6m Rute mit monofiler Schnur und monofilem Vorfach nimmt seinen Lauf, während ich mir Gedanken mache, ob ich mit einem größeren Karpfen etwas anfangen kann.

Immernoch unsicher, was die tatsächliche Größe des Fisches betrifft, sehe ich dann einen Schwanz des Fisches unter der Wasseroberfläche. Es ist kein Karpfen, nein, es ist ein gar nicht mal so schlechter Hecht.
Auf Mais. Am 4er Karpfenhaken mit mono Vorfach.....

Unter den ungläubigen Augen eines anderen Anglers am Teich kann der Fisch tatsächlich gelandet werden, der Haken hängt in der Oberlippe.
Kurzes Foto, Maßband angelegt (76cm) und vorsichtig zurück ins Wasser. 

Meinen ersten Hecht des Jahres hätte ich mir sicherlich anders vorgestellt |supergri


----------



## RayZero (4. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Trutte vom Wochenende #h


----------



## Makai9988 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Am Wochenende begann bei uns die Bachsaison und ich habe die ersten Fische meiner Laufbahn fangen können...
So sehen auch die Bilder aus #d. Muss mir auch bessere Plätze suchen für die Fotos besonders bei der BaFo.

Die Bachforelle hat mich stutzig gemacht...Sehr dick und für mein Gefühl zu dick...Hab aber nichts finden können zuhause außer einen vollen Magen.

 Naja was solls, ich habs endlich mal geschafft :q


----------



## TooShort (5. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fluviatilis (6. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

42cm Saibling aus einem Stausee in Österreich.
 Super Drill an der UL-Rute (1-7g)


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Makai9988 schrieb:


> Am Wochenende begann bei uns die Bachsaison und ich habe die ersten Fische meiner Laufbahn fangen können...
> So sehen auch die Bilder aus #d. Muss mir auch bessere Plätze suchen für die Fotos besonders bei der BaFo.
> 
> Die Bachforelle hat mich stutzig gemacht...Sehr dick und für mein Gefühl zu dick...Hab aber nichts finden können zuhause außer einen vollen Magen.
> ...


Hat echt ne Wampe - reschpekt!


----------



## dcpolo (6. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri an Schalker Ray Zero für das dicke Ding und an den Newbie Makai. Bilder werden schon noch besser#h


----------



## mano0205 (7. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Makai9988 schrieb:


> Am Wochenende begann bei uns die Bachsaison und ich habe die ersten Fische meiner Laufbahn fangen können...
> So sehen auch die Bilder aus #d.



Glückwunsch 
Bei mir kam der erste Neujahr.
Und das mit den Bildern bestätige ich:
Hatte nen 55er Zander und auf dem Bild sieht der aus, wie ausm Forellenpuff.
Mein Kumpel hat danach auch nen 55er gefangen und auf dem Bild sieht der doppelt so groß aus :q
"Du musst den Fisch in die Kamera halten!"


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Besser ehrliche Fotos mit ehrlicher Freude als gestellte..

Bei uns ist jedes Foto willkommen von einem freudigen Fänger mit Beute...


----------



## Hänger06 (7. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den tollen Trouten.
Bei mir gab es auch den ersten Raubfisch aus der Elbe an meiner neuen ULS Rute.


Gruß


----------



## Angler9999 (7. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Fänger 
Fisch ist Fisch und der eigene Erfolg zählt.
Petri


----------



## TooShort (7. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute morgen nach der Nachtschicht noch mal eben raus und wieder 2 Rapfen verhaftet. Jetzt aber ab ins Bett. 











Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jvonzun (7. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

nach längerer Pause hier auch wieder einmal ein Foto von mir


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Und dann gleich wieder so ne "Kleine" - er nur wieder ;-))

Glückwunsch!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (7. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

längere Pause?
Sehr schön, Petri


----------



## RayZero (7. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

... und immer so stilvoll präsentiert :k

Petri @ jvonzun


----------



## lomu (7. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*







Mein erster Fisch 2016 aus dem Neckar. Hat auf die neue UL auch richtig Spaß gemacht


----------



## TooShort (7. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## schwerhoeriger (7. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Hänger06 schrieb:


> Petri zu den tollen Trouten.
> Bei mir gab es auch den ersten Raubfisch aus der Elbe an meiner neuen ULS Rute.
> 
> 
> Gruß



Klasse,

war das Bier noch gut??


----------



## jvonzun (8. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



RayZero schrieb:


> ... und immer so stilvoll präsentiert :k



danke Ray Zero! ich finde, ein schöner Fisch hat auch ein schönes Foto verdient #6


----------



## RayZero (8. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jvonzun schrieb:


> danke Ray Zero! ich finde, ein schöner Fisch hat auch ein schönes Foto verdient #6



Auf jeden Fall! #h


----------



## Koyote (9. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri! 

Folgendes ist heute passiert:

Ich war mit meiner BC nach der Arbeit am Wasser und habe mit 3" Flash Shads geschaut ob ich mal einen größeren Barsch bekommen kann. Als ich die kleinen Fische gefunden hatte, habe ich gehofft das evtl. einpaar Barsche in der Nähe sind. Und um ca. 21 Uhr als ich dann einpacken wollte und noch den letzten wurf machte, kam ein mächtiger bis...

Nach ca. 30 min. wilden kämpfen kam der Fisch zum ersten mal hoch..






Und das obwohl ich nur die 2m BC mit ner 16lb Schnur hatte und nen 30er Fluo. Nach weiteren kämpfen konnte ich den Fisch endlich landen..






Ich sag euch mein erster Waller und dann gleich 1,80 m... Der war sau schwer mind. 30kg.

Ich zittere immer noch vor Aufregung und Adrenalin...






Den Haken hat er mir irgendwie auch verbogen...

Kann vor lauter Adrenalin nicht schlafen . 

Lg

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lomu (9. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri! Mein ersten Wels hab ich auch beim Barschangeln als Beifang gehabt. Das vergisst man nicht so schnell


----------



## Koyote (9. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Omg kommt das öfters vor? Ich hoffe nicht, hatte echt Angst um meine Rute. Die hats aber echt super weggesteckt. Lg

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lomu (9. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich hab es schon öfters mitbekommen. Bei mir ist es bisher nur einmal passiert. Gebissen hatte er auf ein 6cm Kopyto


----------



## Koyote (9. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War ich an der falschen stelle oder meinst du der Ansatz für barsche war schon mal gut? Hatte auch nur 3,5g jigkopf.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fr33 (9. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum Waller....

Meistens steigen die eher beim Zanderangeln mit etwas größeren Gummis ein. Hatte auch schon das Vergnügen und hab ihn aber nicht raus bekommen. Auf reine Barschköder ist das eher seltener der Fall.


----------



## Allrounder27 (9. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum Wels und Respekt an den Fänger, wer so einen mit Barschgeschirr rausbekommt, ist gehört nicht zu den Schlechtesten.


----------



## Hänger06 (9. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

der berümte_* "letzte Wurf"

*_Respeckt#6#6#6#6#6 Kojote das war eine super Leistung und ein dickes fettes Petri.

Gruß.


----------



## Hänger06 (9. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Klasse,
> 
> war das Bier noch gut??



Sicher dat, ein "Siegerbierchen", Danke.


----------



## TooShort (9. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri heil zum Wels und Respekt vor der Leistung. Ich hätte da schon etwas Angst wegen der Ringbindungen

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Revilo62 (9. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Waller-UL - the next generation is born 

Das hast Du aber richtig Dusel gehabt 

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Auf reine Barschköder ist das eher seltener der Fall.


Kann ich so nicht unterschreiben, darauf krieg ich als Beifang bald mehr Waller als mit schwerem Gerät gezielt.


Wobbler um 6 cm (max. 8), 8 - 9 cm große Gufis, 24 Gramm Effzett und 1 - 3er Spinner..

Problem dabei sind, wie hier bei Koyote auch zu sehen, die Haken...

Glückwunsch, dass der wohl gerade noch gehalten hat, das war sicher ne Adrenalindusche !


----------



## Aurikus (9. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wirklich klasse gemacht!
Dickes Petri für den klasse Wallen! Hut ab!! 


Allen anderen natürlich auch noch ein Petri!


----------



## Koyote (9. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Vielen dank  für die vielen Glückwünsche. Trinke generell kein Alkh. Aber da wäre einer angebracht . Mir tut jetzt noch alles weh und hab muskelkater.. Ich hab echt Angst gehabt um meine Rute, war auch allein und da ist sowas echt schwer, als wenn jemand zur Hilfe dabei steht... Aber anscheinend alles richtig gemacht. Das Vorfach kann ich weg schmeißen der Rest passt und mein Verbindungsknoten war Bombe 

@thomas da machst du mir aber nun Angst das da noch einer beissen könnt... Will doch nur meine Barsche, hatte bis jetzt nur einen kleinen am Rhein 

Lg

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PAFischer (9. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein allergrößter Respekt! Mit der leichten Kombi ein solches Schiff zum Landgang zu bewegen, da gehört schon was zu :m

Ein ganz dickes Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Koyote schrieb:


> @thomas da machst du mir aber nun Angst das da noch einer beissen könnt... Will doch nur meine Barsche, hatte bis jetzt nur einen kleinen am Rhein



Dani Katzoreck, Quantum-Teamer, mit dem wir das Rapfenvideo u. a. am Rhein drehten,
[youtube1]qA2F83lrt4M[/youtube1]
 wo er auch auf Waller angelt, hat meine Beobachtungen vom Neckar in Gesprächen auch bestätigt, dass (auch gerade große) Waller viel öfter auf kleine(re) Köder beissen, als man allgemein denkt. das Problem ist immer, dass man so leichte Köder am schweren Gerät für Waller so bescheiden werfen kann..

Aber Barsche gibts dennoch deutlich mehr als Waller und zudem auch nicht immer unbedingt an den gleichen Plätzen, so dass dieses "Risiko" überschaubar bleibt..

Glückwunsch nochmal zum tollen Fang an dem Gerät!!


----------



## Koyote (9. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na dann hoffe ich mal das der nächste erst gar nicht beißt  einmal so ne geile Erfahrung reicht mir 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schugga (9. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Krass, Koyote |bigeyes
Hammer geil!

DICKES PETRI!
#6#6#6


----------



## lute (9. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

toller wels, dickes petri. diese saison werde ich es auch mal vertärkt auf welse versuchen, allerdings nicht mit der barschrute  das mein erster fisch dieses jahr ein wels war, muss ein zeichen sein.


----------



## Koyote (9. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute nochmal an der selben stelle und Umkreis von 1-2km probiert. Und Zack beißt auf den selben Köder 3" gumfi mit dem ich den Waller hatte und der gleichen Rute nen Hecht ein... 







Mein PB der hatte 65cm  

Lg

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trollwut (9. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






Einige Bisse, aber sehr, sehr vorsichtig.


----------



## jvonzun (10. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

next one :k


----------



## laxvän (10. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern!#6
jvonzun mal wieder mit einem wunderschönen Salmoniden und einem passenden Foto dazu.
Sehr schön#6


----------



## Dennis Knoll (11. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den Fischen und dem Waller.
Auf Waller hatte ich es auch abgesehen. Leider wurde es nur ein Aal auf der Trostpreis Rute.

Das einzige was sonst gebissen hat, war die Kälte. Jesses, da habe ich auch was mit gemacht die Nacht unter einer eingefrorenen Bettdecke -.-


----------



## Bert62 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöner Schlängler. Petri Bieber #6

Aber ehrlich: Mit Jackett und ohne Fisch bist du vor einem Jahr auf den Fotos deutlich besser zur Geltung gekommen. :vik:


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (13. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin Moin und Petri in die Runde, schöne Fische dabei... #6

Am Wochenende war ich mit Freunden an der Ostsee auf der MS Blauort unterwegs... Es waren schwierige Bedingungen und die Fische wollten nicht so recht, aber ein paar konnten wir dann doch zum Anbiss überreden... An der Köderpalette kann´s ja fast nicht gelegen haben... |rolleyes

Tight Lines... #:


----------



## Soneira (13. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wie witzig zu sehen dass auch andere mit Welsbeifang beim leichten Barschangeln zu kämpfen haben xD
Letzten Sonntag beim barscheln am Rhein bei Hochwasser mit 4-18g Mitchell Mag Pro Lite Evo Rute nen 1,16m Wels (12kg) auf nen 2,5cm Kopyto als "Beifang" gehabt ^^


----------



## JasonP (13. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da sind ja wieder tolle Fänge dabei. Allen ein dickes Petri, vorallem Koyote


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Soneira schrieb:


> Wie witzig zu sehen dass auch andere mit Welsbeifang beim leichten Barschangeln zu kämpfen haben xD
> Letzten Sonntag beim barscheln am Rhein bei Hochwasser mit 4-18g Mitchell Mag Pro Lite Evo Rute nen 1,16m Wels (12kg) auf nen 2,5cm Kopyto als "Beifang" gehabt ^^


Und wieder ein Beweis mehr für meine These - Waller gehen gut auf Kleinköder ;-))

Glückwunsch!


----------



## Darket (13. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allerseits. Trau mich ja momentan kaum hier reinzuschauen, all die tollen Fische und ich muss noch bis 1.5. die Füße stillhalten...


----------



## Koyote (13. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri! @Soneira das gibt 3-4 tage muskelkater zumindest hab ich den 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TooShort (13. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Soneira: wo kommstn du her, das du Hochwasser am Rhein hast? Also bei mir hier unten is weit und breit kein Hochwasser. Dennoch Petri zum Waller. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Soneira (14. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@koyote: die Rute (mitchell mag pro lite evo 4/18) hat den Großteil der Arbeit gemacht, alle Schläge und Fluchten super abgefedert aber dennoch genug Rückgrat gehabt, daher gings eigtl mit muskelkater, waren auch "nur" ca 10min drill 

@TooShort: hab mich mißverständlich ausgedrückt, war eher "hoher Wasserstand", komme aus Düsseldorf, die Buhnen waren halt ca 50cm hoch überspült, hab mich dann mit wathose auf die buhne gebuddelt ^^


----------



## DirkulesMG (14. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Soneira schrieb:


> @koyote: die Rute (mitchell mag pro lite evo 4/18) hat den Großteil der Arbeit gemacht, alle Schläge und Fluchten super abgefedert aber dennoch genug Rückgrat gehabt, daher gings eigtl mit muskelkater, waren auch "nur" ca 10min drill
> 
> @TooShort: hab mich mißverständlich ausgedrückt, war eher "hoher Wasserstand", komme aus Düsseldorf, die Buhnen waren halt ca 50cm hoch überspült, hab mich dann mit wathose auf die buhne gebuddelt ^^



Ist doch gar kein "hohes" wasser!?


----------



## Soneira (14. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich persönlich finde das doch schon relativ hoch^^
Wenn man bedenkt dass es an der Stelle ca 3m runter bis zum Fuß der Steinpackung geht


----------



## TooShort (14. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Also den Stand hat er auch bei uns und da fehlen noch 2m bis man von Hochwasser spricht. Mit Watstiefeln könnte ich locker noch raus laufen zur Spitze. Da ich aber momentan nur den Rapfen befische, reicht mir werfen. Trotz allem: das Lob hast dir verdient.

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jkc (14. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nicht ungefährlich will ich meinen, aber Petri euch allen. 
Meine Schonzeitflucht in Richtung Waller war bisher leider erfolglos.

Grüße JK


----------



## jvonzun (15. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allerseits!

 Läuft zurzeit #6


----------



## phirania (15. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Soneira schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde das doch schon relativ hoch^^
> Wenn man bedenkt dass es an der Stelle ca 3m runter bis zum Fuß der Steinpackung geht



Na denn Petri
Hat aber nicht unbedingt Bade Themperarur der Rhein zur Zeit....


----------



## Cocu (15. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jvonzun schrieb:


> Petri allerseits!
> 
> Läuft zurzeit #6



Petri!
Meine kommen zwar aus der dänischen Ostsee, aber auch dort lief es letzte Woche im Urlaub:


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

aaah - geile Fische wieder..

Danke fürs einstellen, klasse!!!


----------



## Aalangler66 (16. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hatte heute früh beim dritten (!) Wurf einen 75er Hecht (2,6Kg) .... Foto hab ich keines gemacht.


----------



## jvonzun (18. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

sehr schön, eine Mefo fehlt mir noch!


----------



## Lichty (18. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin,
konnte die Hechtsaison bei uns erfolgreich mit nem 86er eröffnen...endlich gehts wieder los!


----------



## Koyote (18. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri! Hatte gestern einen Nachläufer den ich zu spät gesehen habe und einer der mir ca. 3m vorm Landen abgesprungen ist  aber Barsche wollen noch nicht ...

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PAFischer (18. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*




Nun auch endlich Erfolgreich. Neben einigen schönen Saiblinge und Bachforellen, die alle wieder schwimmen durften, ging auch diese 45er Tigerforelle an den Haken. Leider hier schon etwas verblasst, aber ein richtig schönes Tier und die erste die ich je live sehen durfte. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wo haste die denn rausgezogen? (wenn man fragen darf?)


----------



## PAFischer (18. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

In nem kleinen Bach in AÖ


----------



## Clasher (19. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Lichty schrieb:


> Moin,
> konnte die Hechtsaison bei uns erfolgreich mit nem 86er eröffnen...endlich gehts wieder los!


Der hat sich ja ordentlich verletzt


----------



## Zmann (19. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gab es am Wochenende diesen 73er auf Stint in Gelb/Rot am 60g Kopf,war nicht der einzige aber dafür der größte...
Hat wieder richtig Spaß gemacht und natürlich Lust auf mehr.#6


----------



## wienermelange (19. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der kann sich sehen lassen. Petri#h
Da lief es ja richtig gut auf Gummi... und sonst so, die anderen, auch mit Gummi?

Grüße


----------



## Zmann (19. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich sag mal 50/50 die Pilker bringen auch ihre Fische und sollten nie fehlen,manchmal fängt man sogar besser#h


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (20. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Richtig toll gewesen heute. War an einem sehr kleinen und flachen Bach angeln. 

6 Barsche, davon einige ü 30. Glaubt man kaum das da sowas rumschwimmt. Der Bach ist stellenweise nur um die 10cm tief. Die Barsche waren teilweise pechschwarz....habe ich noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## phirania (20. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri...
Schwarzbarsche .?
Wenn der Bach aus einem Torfmoor Gebiet fließt,kann das schon mal vorkommen das die Barsche so ein dunkle Färbung haben.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (21. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hmm ne sowas haben wir hier nicht  Eventuell, weil die Fische unter einem dichten Pflanzenteppich standen und es da immer dunkel ist..wäre meine Vermutung. Allerdings sind da ja auch "normal" gefärbte...


----------



## marcellus07 (21. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zielfisch war Großbarsch... trotzdem netter Beifang 

C&R







Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tim89 (21. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin, #h

gestern hats mal endlich wieder geknallt.
Ne schöne Mutti von 92 cm hat sich den D-Swim in Pink-Silver von Daiwa gekrallt. 

Schwimmt natürlich wieder! :s


----------



## Dennis Knoll (21. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wie er grinst 
Petri, schönes Foto


----------



## Eggi 1 (21. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ D1985

Habe auf einem Bild gesehen, dass du mit einer Kapselrolle fischt.
Ist die Bremse bei diesem Modell vernünftig einstellbar und bist du
mit der Rolle zufrieden?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (21. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Eggi 1 schrieb:


> @ D1985
> 
> Habe auf einem Bild gesehen, dass du mit einer Kapselrolle fischt.
> Ist die Bremse bei diesem Modell vernünftig einstellbar und bist du
> mit der Rolle zufrieden?



Ja die Bremse ist recht gut. Ansonsten auch gut fischbar (vor allem auch extrem leicht), nur wenn Algen, Blüten und sowas in die Rolle kommt ist es nervig...dann hakt die Rolle beim Einholen. Teilweise so heftig das die Bremse angeht...


----------



## Hänger06 (21. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den schönen Hechten. 

So sieht echte Freude aus....

Gruß


----------



## Eggi 1 (22. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ D1985

Vielen Dank für deine Information.


----------



## Philipp_do (22. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin zusammen, 
ich habe auch noch nen schönen mittsiebziger vom Spanientrip... 





Grüsse Philipp


----------



## Zettifriend (22. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu dem schönen Zander. Sieht ganz nach dem oberen Ebro Stausee (Lake Caspe ) aus. Wie wares denn so im Allgemeinen?


----------



## RayZero (22. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Leute heute war für mich DER Angeltag! Ich habe es endlich geschafft einen vernünftigen Barsch zu fangen    






Die Story dazu gibt es hier, wenn sie jemand lesen will:

Endlich Dickbarsch


----------



## geomujo (22. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gratulation.

Dein PB war bisher magere 25? Mein größter war ein 34er vor 1,5 Jahren an einem nich offiziellem Baggersee an dem noch immer gebaggert wird. Der hatte im Flachwasser geräubert wie ein Hecht. Den 6er X-Rap Shad Shallow hielt er für nötig hochkant zu verspeisen  Ne halbe Stunde vorher gabs n dicken 30er. 

Tja - die Barschgeschichte ist doch stark Gewässerabhängig.

Richtig gute Barschgewässer gibt es auch in meiner Region nicht wirklich. Ich kann zwar im Sommer binnen 60 Minuten über 20 Barsche fangen, aber alles unter 25. Im Moment läufts total besch.. was Barsche angeht. Dieses Jahr verirrte sich noch immer kein einziger an den Haken.

Ich vermute mal das zu kalte Wetter als Grund für die Trägheit der Fische. Dazu kommt, dass ich überwiegend am Havel-Flusssystem angle das so weit verzweigt ist mit den vielen völlig unterschiedlichen Seen die auch noch alle unterschiedlich tief sind und unterscheidliche Strömungen ausfweisen.  Da muss man schon 4-dimensional denken. 2-dimensional in der Fläche + eine weitere Dimension in der Tiefe + die letzte Dimsion der Zeit. Bisher hab ich da noch immer nicht den richtigen Überblick wo was wann zu holen ist.


----------



## Darket (22. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Ray, geiler Fisch!


----------



## Koyote (22. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Echt genialer Bericht und dickes Petri! Glaube so freue ich mich mind. auch wenn meine BC von einem Barsch entjungfert wird  nen Waller und Hechte hatte sie schon. Lg

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hänger06 (23. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Marc!!!! wat für neh Kirsche und ein toller Bericht, danke.

Gruß


----------



## Trollwut (23. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Fattony (23. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War an der Zeit die Mni Wobbler aus China an der Donau auszuprobieren. Tat mir am Anfang ein bisschen schwer weil ich die falsche Rute mit hatte. Außerdem musste ich noch ein bisschen am Wobbler herumbasteln. Am Schluss ging es ganz gut.

Aber Hartnäckigkeit hat sich bezahlt gemacht  Mein erster Rapfen/Schied seit langem. Bin richtig Stolz drauf. Vor allem weil es ein Donaurapfen ist. 

Petri aus Österreich!

Edit: Keine Ahnung wieso die Bilder 90 Grad verdreht angezeigt werden - am PC ist es normal.


----------



## motocross11 (23. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin, musste gestern mit meiner Mannschaft zum Fußball ins Nachbarbundesland Brandenburg rüber. Da ich von meinem Ostseetrip von vor 2 Wochen noch meine Ruten im Auto hatte und auch noch das Paket mit den Spinnern die ich bestellt habe. Dachte ich mir, wenn die Havel schon direkt am Stadion liegt, machst halt mal ne paar Würfe. War genau die richtige Entscheidung, dieser Hecht stieg nach kurzer Zeit ein. Er war noch vom Laichgeschäft gezeichnet und durfte schnell wieder zurück in sein Element. Danach haben wir auch noch 2:1 gewonnen. Ein überaus gelungener Nachmittag/Abend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Angler9999 (24. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da gute Barsche bei uns selten sind, habe ich mich riesig über den 36er gefreut. Mark hat den Freudenschrei sicher auch gehört...:q


----------



## Tim89 (24. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern! Schöne Fische.
Und weiter gehts :q
Heute nen schöner 88ger Hecht auf nen Salt Shaker 4,5" in Mahi Mahi.


----------



## GuilloDuf (24. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen da draußen!
Der erste Hecht nach der Schonzeit hat gebissen und gleich so ein schöner mit 96cm und 8kg


----------



## phirania (24. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Man Man Man,kommen hier in letzter Zeit gute Fische zu Tage.:k

Dickes Petri an Alle Fänger#6#6#6

Bei uns ist noch eine Woche Schonzeit....


----------



## lute (24. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hey trollwut, toller wels. auf welchen köder konntest du ihn fangen? wenn du mal in der nähe bis, müssen wir beide auf wels gehen.


----------



## Trollwut (24. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



lute schrieb:


> hey trollwut, toller wels. auf welchen köder konntest du ihn fangen? wenn du mal in der nähe bis, müssen wir beide auf wels gehen.



Danke dir!

Auf einen Köderdöbel #6

Ich komm eher selten in den Pott, und noch seltener mit Ausrüstung. Ich behalts aber mal im hinterkopf


----------



## Siever (25. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So, ich melde mich dann auch mal wieder. Gestern erlebte ich den seit Jahren für mich besten Angeltag. Ich habe zum ersten Mal mit der Fliege gefischt. Was für eine schöne, leise und doch anstrengende und anspruchsvolle Angelei. Jeder Fehler wird knallhart bestraft. Ich weiß nicht, wie oft ich gestern in irgendwelchen Bäumen hing...  . Nach 5 Stunden im Schneeregen gab es endlich den ersten Fisch. Ich habe mich wie seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr so über einen Fisch gefreut. Wie geil, dass das Angeln so unglaublich vielseitig ist und man immer wieder etwas neues dazu lernen kann. Das Beste kam aber tatsächlich zum Schluss. Meine bisher größte Regenbogenforelle mit 61cm und unglaublich schöner Farbe. 
Euch eine gute und fischreiche neue Woche!


----------



## ulli1958m (25. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

*Petri #6.....es gibt schon schöne Fische* |rolleyes

 #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geiler Fisch, geile Farbe, Siever (ohne Photoshop (soll nicht defätistisch sein, aber die Farbe knallt richtig)??)


----------



## ulli1958m (25. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nicht nur der Fisch ist super |rolleyes
.... auch der Rutenhalter auf dem Rücken von Siever wäre sehenswert :m
_(Rucksack?)
_
#h


----------



## RayZero (25. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Dennis - wusste gar nicht das du sogar mit der Fliege unterwegs bist :m


----------



## Siever (25. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Geiler Fisch, geile Farbe, Siever (ohne Photoshop (soll nicht defätistisch sein, aber die Farbe knallt richtig)??)


Jo, ohne Photoshop. Hab auch ein Video davon gemacht. Unglaublich schöne Farben. Kenne sonst auch nur die recht farblosen Teich-Forellen.
Auf diesem Bild sieht man die Farben vielleicht noch besser...







ulli1958m schrieb:


> Nicht nur der Fisch ist super |rolleyes
> .... auch der Rutenhalter auf dem Rücken von Siever wäre sehenswert :m
> _(Rucksack?)
> _
> #h


Kapuze...  Mein Kumpel meinte, dass sich das als Fliegenfischer so gehört (zumindest für`s erste Bild)



RayZero schrieb:


> Petri Dennis - wusste gar nicht das du sogar mit der Fliege unterwegs bist :m


 Ich auch nicht   War ja auch das allererste Mal.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Siever schrieb:


> Jo, ohne Photoshop. Hab auch ein Video davon gemacht. Unglaublich schöne Farben. Kenne sonst auch nur die recht farblosen Teich-Forellen.


Dann umso geilerer Fisch - Glückwunsch nochmal ....


----------



## phirania (25. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri.#6 
Sehr schöne Fische


----------



## jkc (25. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mensch Dennis, richtig geil!!!

Petri! - Auch zu den andern Räubern, so langsam wird mir klar, dass kommenden Sonntag auch bei uns Saisonstart ins Hechtangeln ist und es fängt an zu jucken.:q

Grüße JK


----------



## Dennis Knoll (25. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wieder sehr viele tolle Fische und Geschichten dabei, das ist klasse.
Vor allem immer schön zu lesen und zu sehen, wie sehr die Kollegen sich freuen. Petri euch


----------



## TooShort (25. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich hab mir heute morgen mal Zeit genommen und bin am Vereinssee auf Barsche los. Ich wollte endlich den ersten Barsch fangen. Anfangs noch mit nem Chubby DD in Jungle Dark Dekor, dann aber doch gewechselt auf einen Mepps Agila in Grösse 3 und Schockfarbe. Das Wetter war, und ist noch immer sehr wechselhaft. Ich hab es schon abgeschrieben und konzentrierte mich mehr auf die Umgebung und das Wetter, da knallte es auf einmal richtig. Also Anschlag und los gehts. Gegenwehr war sogar richtig da. Ich vermutete wieder einen der Hechte, die momentan am Ufer stehen. Doch Pustekuchen. Es kam ein sehr schöner Barsch hoch. Seht selbst. 











Ich bin platt. Der erste Barsch und gleich ein toller.

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel SN (26. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So fängt die Saison doch gut an. Petri an alle


----------



## PAFischer (26. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum Barsch.
Auch an die anderen ein dickes Petri. 
Muss mich hier noch bis zum 01.06en gedulden bis man wieder auf Hecht und Zander darf.


----------



## zanderzone (26. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri und der sieht angelaicht aus!! Sehr gutes Zeichen!! ;-)


----------



## TooShort (26. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Definitiv ein gutes Zeichen. Habs heute direkt nochmal versucht, diesmal aber leider erfolglos. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jvonzun (27. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

pura vida:k


----------



## glavoc (27. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde! Jvonzun - Madaij Jig beim Bottomjigging? Hmmm sehr lecker!! & wo gefangen?
lg


----------



## -iguana (27. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

sieht eher aus wie ein Roosterfish...


----------



## Trollwut (27. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geniales Bild jedenfalls!

Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## glavoc (27. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Meine Frage bezog sich ja auch nur auf den Köder...klar ist das eine "Roosterart" 
Madai-Jig:http://www.boatiful.com/img/jigging/2010/05/kabrax-jig.jpg
lg


----------



## Justsu (27. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich rate mal mit: Roosterfisch vor Costa Rica! Fettes Petri, super Fisch und geniales Bild!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## jvonzun (27. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ja,Rooster aus CR,jedoch ist das ein Halco Popper


----------



## glavoc (27. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ups^^- so kann man sich täuschen  - THX! 
lg


----------



## _Pipo_ (29. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Letztes Jahr ging es für mich gleich mal mit einem Meterhecht aus meinem Lieblingsgraben los, danach folgt aber nur noch Flaute, gerademal 7 Hechte und 3 Zander im ganzen Jahr (inkl. Fänge auf KöFi), bei reichlich Ausflügen.

Alles Köder durchprobiert, Schnur gewechselt, Rolle gewechselt....es lief beim Spinnfischen nix zusammen.....

Heute 3 Stunden auf Barsch mit feinem Geschirr unterwegs ohne einen einzigen Biss, nur Hänger gabs reichlich, und kalten Wind...

Die Freundin eingeladen und ab an meinen Hechtgraben um ein paar neue Köder zu testen (aus der Kategorie 2-3€) und meine reparierte Rute zu testen (schönen Dank an Moritz-Team).

Nach meinem 5. Wurf steigt aber auch gleich ein Hecht ein, ca. 65cm, gibt ganz gut Gas und kann gelandet und vom Wobbler befreit werden.

Ca. 15 Minuten später werfe ich den Wobbler aus, udn es fühlt sich eher wie ein Krautbüschel an, aber der Anschlag wird eh schon reflexartig gesetzt, hole weiter ein und nach ca. einem Meter einholen zeigt sich nix Kraut, Hecht, der dann auch erstmal ganz gut Schnur nimmt. Das Ergebnis: 85cm.
Der hat sich den kleinen Wobbler allerdings so gnadenlos reingezogen, das der vordere Drilling links in den Kiemen und der hintere Drilling rechts in den Kiemen hängt....nach etwas Doktorarbeit und diversen Schrammen an meiner Hand habe ich dann kapituliert, es gibt heute Abend Hecht.


----------



## jkc (29. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri und wenn Du mich fragst alles richtig gemacht!

Grüße JK


----------



## Dennis Knoll (29. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jkc schrieb:


> Petri und wenn Du mich fragst alles richtig gemacht!


So ist es.
Und Petri zum tollen Erlebnis und danke für den ausführlicheren Bericht dazu #6


----------



## _Pipo_ (29. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> So ist es.
> Und Petri zum tollen Erlebnis und danke für den ausführlicheren Bericht dazu #6



Gerne doch, das Gewässer ist leider nicht so groß, dass man sehr viele Fische entnehmen könnte, deswegen bin ich da immer etwas traurig wenn ich da einen Hecht mitnehmen muss (ich esse auch mal gerne einen Hecht aber hier lag es wirklich am inhalierten Wobbler).
Bei Spinnern kennt man das ja durchaus, dass die voll inhaliert werden, bei einem Wobbler ist mir das so krass noch nicht unter gekommen, liegt aber wohl eher daran, dass meine Wobbler sonst eher 14cm+ haben und nicht wie heute 9cm.

Achja, eine Blutsbrüderschaft mit einem Hecht kann ich nicht empfehlen, der Finger scheint sich böse zu entzüden :q


----------



## geomujo (29. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich hatte neulich auch mir die Hand anknabbern lassen vom Hecht. Über den Zeigefinger eine Rißwunde und auf der Innenseite eine Stichwunde - Blut floss und wollte garnicht mehr aufhören. 

Um Entzündungen vorzubeugen:
Schon im Moment der Verletzung lokal den Blutdruck erhöhen damit nichts in die Wunde gesaugt wird. Ablecken mit dem eigenem Speichel (wirkt desinfizierend) anschließend an der kalten Luft unter gringem Blutdruck trocknen lassen. Wenn zu hause angekommen eine spezielle Kamillensalbe verwenden.

Konkret gibt es da nichts besseres als die gute alte Charlotte Meentzen Kamillencreme, die einige noch aus der DDR kenen.
https://www.douglas.de/douglas/Pfle...e-Kamillen-Creme_productbrand_3000040685.html

Das ist eine hochkonzentrierte Kamillencreme die sofort anfängt zu wirken, wenn sie auf die Wunde kommt. Man merkt das sehr deutlich. Die ist so intensiv, dass fast keine Bakterien übeleben können. Dazu heilt die Wunde deutlich schneller ab als ohne diese Creme.

Das ist die mit Abstand wirksamste Wundheilsalbe die ich kenne.
Alternativ ist reiner Honig auch immer eine gute Wahl zur schnellen Desinfektion.


----------



## Seele (29. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sprühpflaster verwende ich seit Jahren beim Wallerfischen. Gibt nichts besseres, zumindest wenn man immer wieder nasse Hände hat.


----------



## geomujo (29. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

An sowas hab ich schlechte Kindheitserinnerungen - da es brennt wie sau. Die Salbe ist auch nicht ohne - im Gegensatz zum Pflaster setzt die Salbe eher auf den Heilungsprozess und Desinfektionsschutz, das Pflasterspray ist ganz gut für die ersten Minuten bevor man die Wunde adäquat versorgen kann.  Der Punkt der größten Infektionsgefahr ist direkt beim Biss oder solange das Blut noch nicht geronnen ist. Drum überlege ich mir langsam auch mal was zum Schutz meiner Hände zutun. Irgendsone Art bissfester Handschuh oder so. Gibtz da nicht irgendwelche schönen dünnen Kevlar-Handschuhe?


----------



## phirania (29. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Beste Desinfektion für unterwegs ist Drüberpieseln....:q:q:q


----------



## zokker (30. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ordentlich bluten lassen, Isolierband rum, fertig.  

Petri zum Hecht.


----------



## zandertex (30. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Genau so geht das.zu viele weicheier unterwegs.


----------



## jvonzun (30. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hier noch die bewegten Bilder von Costa Rica 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InNw2x2pOxY


----------



## RayZero (30. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der erste ü20 Baitcast Barsch #h :q


----------



## geomujo (30. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die Stacheln können echt mies sein.


----------



## Koyote (30. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri  bei mir wollen die Barsche noch net beissen.

Lg

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Guinst (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Erster Mai, ich war dabei! 
Hab auch einen Fisch gefangen, aber nächstes Mal dürfen es ruhig mehr sein ... und größere ...


----------



## Angler2097 (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu euren Monsterbarschen :m


----------



## Guinst (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da spricht doch nur der Neid! :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

werbung​*Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist​*




*JEDEN MONAT für 3 ANGLER JE 3 KÖDERSETS ZU GEWINNEN!!​*

*WIE könnt ihr gewinnen?​*
*Ganz einfach:*
*Wer im Thread "Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist " eine Fangmeldung postet, nimmt automatisch an der Verlosung für den Monat teil.*

Die Gewinner werden von uns benachrichtigt und bekommen die Ködersets zu geschickt.

Wie immer:
Unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges



*Was gibt es zu gewinnen?​



*








Weitere Infos zu Quantum und Quantum-Produkten findet ihr auf der Seite von Zebco Europe (http://www.zebco-europe.biz/de/startseite/) und hier im Online-Katalog von Quantum:






*Wir freuen uns auf eure Fangmeldungen und wünschen euch viel Glück bei der monatlichen Verlosung!*​
Die Gewinner April 2016:

TooShort

acidbrain 

_Pipo_


----------



## Lenoc (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der erste Mai fing sehr zäh an...aber nach 2 Stunden einangeln  konnt ich diese 2 zum kurzen Landgang überreden beide so mitte 60 also besser als nix


----------



## Michael_05er (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil! Der Kescher ist aber auch für was größeres ausgelegt, wenn ich das erste Bild so sehe [emoji6]


----------



## Lenoc (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ja ist eigendlich für Karpfen^^ aber zu groß is der nich... mir ist letztes Jahr in 80er aus dem Stand rausgesprungen also lieber zu groß als zu klein:q


----------



## Naish82 (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Anangeln heute am Trammer See...
98cm 13 Pfund [emoji16]


----------



## Koyote (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri! 

Ich glaube mein erster Ü7cm Barsch lässt noch auf sich warten... 

Hatte heute auf 3" Gummi Crawler meinen ersten Zander und dann einen 56cm...






Mal sehen wann die Barsche zuschlagen.

Lg

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BigFishHunterNRW (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Koyote schrieb:


> Dickes Petri!
> 
> Ich glaube mein erster Ü7cm Barsch lässt noch auf sich warten...
> 
> ...



Bravo... hast du super gemacht|rolleyes


----------



## Koyote (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke BigFishHunterNRW für die lieben Worte per PN... Ich bin nicht auf Zander aus und er durfte auch wieder schonend zurück nach dem abhaken... Hab für solche Fälle extra den gummierten Kächer dabei. Naja manche können wohl vorbestimmten was man fängt. Und da das Spinnfischen bei uns nicht verboten ist und der Hecht auch wieder aus der schonzeit ist, kann das auch mal passieren. Lg

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaka (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Koyote schrieb:


> Danke BigFishHunterNRW für die lieben Worte... Ich bin nicht auf Zander aus und er durfte auch wieder schonend zurück nach dem abhaken... Hab für solche Fälle extra den gummierten Kächer dabei. Naja manche können wohl vorbestimmten was man fängt. Und da das Spinnfischen bei uns nicht verboten ist und der Hecht auch wieder aus der schonzeit ist, kann das auch mal passieren. Lg
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk



Du musst dich dafür nicht rechtfertigen! Einfach ignorieren, wenn mal wieder ein Superangler daherkommt.


----------



## BigFishHunterNRW (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Koyote schrieb:


> Danke BigFishHunterNRW für die lieben Worte per PN... Ich bin nicht auf Zander aus und er durfte auch wieder schonend zurück nach dem abhaken... Hab für solche Fälle extra den gummierten Kächer dabei. Naja manche können wohl vorbestimmten was man fängt. Und da das Spinnfischen bei uns nicht verboten ist und der Hecht auch wieder aus der schonzeit ist, kann das auch mal passieren. Lg
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk




Das hat mit verboten oder nicht überhaupt nichts zu tun!!!

Wenn ich weiss das die Zander gerade am laichen sind, kann ich auch meinen gesunden Menschenverstand einschalten und muß dann nicht zwangsläufig gummis durchs Flachwasser jiggen!!! Meine Meinung dazu!!!!:g

Es gibt soviele andere Arten die man erfolgreich beim Spinnfischen praktizieren kann ohne das man die Zander beim Laichgeschäfft stört!


----------



## Koyote (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Auch wenn ich mich nicht rechtfertigen muss...

1. War kein Jiggen... Hab den auf Texas Rig gehabt.
2. Schön das du weist das ich im Flachwasser unterwegs war.

Aber alles gut 
LG


Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BigFishHunterNRW (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Koyote schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich mich nicht rechtfertigen muss...
> 
> 1. War kein Jiggen... Hab den auf Texas Rig gehabt.
> 2. Schön das du weist das ich im Flachwasser unterwegs war.
> ...




Dein Texas Rig macht den Braten auch nicht fetter!#d

Mal ganz im Ernst, du brauchst dich doch nicht wunder das dumme Komentare kommen wenn du hier in der Zanderschonzeit Bilder postest oder???

Den Rest können wir auch gern per PM klären, bevor wir den ganzen thread hier zu müllen!


----------



## _Pipo_ (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger!

Ab heute dürfen bei uns in den Vereinsteichen die Räuber gefangen werden.

Das Ziel war Zander, also um 5:20Uhr am Wasser gewesen, aufgrund des Hechtbestandes in unseren Gewässern vorsichtshalber mit Stahlvorfach.

Nach 2 frustrierenden Stunden mit durchgefrorenen Füßen (gut, dass ich noch ein Paar Socken und ein zweites Paar Schuhe dabei hatte) habe ich dann den Teich gewechselt, keine 5 Minuten am Wasser machte sich das Stahlvorfach bezahlt, ein Hecht hat sich den Wobbler komplett reingezogen, konnte dann aber noch im Wasser von mir davon befreit werden (60-65cm).

Noch weitere 2,5h am Wasser brauchten nix außer den Verlust meines vor wenigen Tagen zum neuen Lieblingsköder befördeten Wobblers #q


----------



## markus_82 (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



BigFishHunterNRW schrieb:


> Das hat mit verboten oder nicht überhaupt nichts zu tun!!!
> 
> Wenn ich weiss das die Zander gerade am laichen sind, kann ich auch meinen gesunden Menschenverstand einschalten und muß dann nicht zwangsläufig gummis durchs Flachwasser jiggen!!! Meine Meinung dazu!!!!:g
> 
> Es gibt soviele andere Arten die man erfolgreich beim Spinnfischen praktizieren kann ohne das man die Zander beim Laichgeschäfft stört!



Mein Gott, die Welt geht unter und die Zander sterben aus! Der einzige der blöd kommentiert bist du....


----------



## Esox 1960 (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Man,man,am besten wir spielen 2017 alle bis zum 31.05. Halma oder
Mensch ärger dich nicht,dieses angepisse unter Anglern ,geht mir voll auf den Keks.


----------



## huawei71 (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



markus_82 schrieb:


> mein gott, die welt geht unter und die zander sterben aus! Der einzige der blöd kommentiert bist du....







#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## phirania (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Lohnt sich noch Popcorn zu holen....?
Und Petri an Alle Fänger von Heute.


----------



## kernell32 (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



phirania schrieb:


> Lohnt sich noch Popcorn zu holen....?





Ich knabber auch schon [emoji6]
Aber gleich kommt thomas und macht dem ein Ende [emoji6]

Bei mir ging heute nix, petri an alle fänger.
Und der zander hat mal ne sehr sehr geile färbung, schöner fisch!


----------



## Koyote (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke . PS: wenn jemand Tips für mich wegen Barsche hat bitte PN an mich .

Lg

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



kernell32 schrieb:


> Aber gleich kommt thomas und macht dem ein Ende [emoji6]


So ischs - jeder durfte bis hierhin jetzt mal, weiteres Offtopic bez. dem Zanderfang gibt Punkte ..

Ansage, keine Bitte.
Danke.


----------



## Schugga (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein 01. Mai Zander :l


----------



## Siever (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri euch allen! Schönes Bild, Schugga. Man sieht dir die Freude richtig an#6

Ich bin ja nicht so ein Freund des 1.Mai-Angelns... Bei uns an der Ruhr reihen sich an diesem Tag hunderte Angler am und auf dem Wasser aneinander. Aber nur mein Boot für die anstehende Saison zu Wasser lassen wollte ich dann auch nicht  Es gab zwar keinen Hecht, aber dafür einen hübschen Rapfen...


----------



## Daniel SN (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich beneide euch alle das ihr zum angeln gekommen seit am 1.Mai

 Die Fische habt ihr euch verdient. Petri


----------



## Michael_05er (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Auch von mir petri Heil! Ich muss noch einen Monat warten bis ich wieder mit der Spinnrute losziehen darf...


----------



## Angler9999 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri an die Fänger. 

@Anni der zweite einheimische Zander? ApplauseButton 

Ich selbst war auf Hecht vom Boot unterwegs. Der etwa 5" Gummiköder wurde attackiert und losgelassen. Beim zweiten Wurf schnappte sich ein Zander den Gummiköder als ich den gerade aus dem Wasser heben wollte.
Boahhr hab ich mich erschrocken. Hecht wollte jedoch nicht. Egal es war ein traumhaftes Angelwetter.


----------



## Schugga (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> @Anni der zweite einheimische Zander? ApplauseButton



Nein, der vierte 
Letztes Jahr im Januar den ersten (mini) Zander und im September gab's zwei  brauchbare (Ü50) |rolleyes

Dennoch DANKE :q


----------



## motocross11 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin und erstmal Petri allen Fänger. Bin gestern mit nem Kumpel natürlich auch los um Hechte zu ärgern. Lief ganz gut, wir konnten zu zweit 19 Fische landen und hatten noch etliche Fehlbisse, Aussteiger und Nachläufer. Die Größten Fische waren 98,5; 90 und 86cm. Heute gleich nochmal ne halbe Stund los gewesen und schwups wieder 2 schöne Fische. So kann der Mai beginnen. [emoji16]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





















































Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## TooShort (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wow. Petri heil. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stacheljäger (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Erster Hecht nach der Schonzeit. 72 cm !


----------



## RayZero (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

wow motocross, krasse Strecke und dickes Petri!

So viele Fische fangen andere nicht einmal im kompletten Jahr  #d


----------



## Koyote (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wow ja das sind ech viele  Petri!

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Don-Machmut (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



RayZero schrieb:


> So viele Fische fangen andere nicht einmal im kompletten Jahr  #d



Naja 19 Stück zu zweit #6#6  an einem Tag ....


----------



## Hechtbär (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moinsen!

Hier mein erster Hecht der Saison nach der Schonzeit.

76cm und 2,3kg.

Grüße, Erik


----------



## SpezialPascal (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Um den Massen an den Seen aus dem Weg zu gehen wollte ich auf Forelle am Bach los... Die Überraschung war echt dick ...







Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aurikus (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde!
Tolle Fische dabei!!


War heute auch mal wieder mit etwas Vorzeigbaren erfolgreich......


----------



## chrix (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nen Barsch leg ich nach. 47er von Gestern.


----------



## TooShort (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri. Sehr schöner Barsch. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Koyote (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hey Petri! auf was habt ihr die Barsche gefangen? Lg

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## grubenreiner (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Beifang beim Aalansitz:


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gabs gestern auch die ersten Zander der Saison.

Bin zu nachtschlafender Zeit mit dem Schlauchboot ausgerückt um die Morgendämmerung mitzunehmen, gebissen haben Sie dann ab ca. 9.30 Uhr... hätte ich das mal vorher gewusst :q


----------



## Aurikus (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri euch Dreien!







Koyote schrieb:


> Hey Petri! auf was habt ihr die Barsche gefangen? Lg
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk



Auf kleine Gummis am Finesse-Rig.


----------



## d0ni (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






1.13m

Jetzt schon der zweite Wels seit Gestern, bin gespannt ob die Tage noch welche beissen.

Hatte vorher auch schon Welskontakt, könnte aber der selbe gewesen sein.

An der -15g Rute hat er gut Gas gegeben


----------



## phirania (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na denn mal Petri.
Läuft ja bei Dir.


----------



## Trollwut (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ist es ein Raubfisch, wenn er auf Gummifisch beißt?


























Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## motocross11 (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern und vorgestern mit Schlauchboot auf Hecht gewesen. Vorgestern gab es 3 Hechte (leider Cam vergessen) wobei der größte 89cm hatte und gestern dann nochmal 5 wobei der größte gut über 90 (hab nicht gemessen, da der Schock über den landevorgang zu groß war). Nach kurzem heftigem Drill setzte die gute zum Sprung an und landete direkt zwischen meinen Beinen im Boot. Hab alles schön auf Video. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## marcellus07 (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






Auf nen Easy Shiner 12cm in Braun 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trollwut (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


















Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Michael_05er (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern! 
Trollwut, kauf dir doch mal eine Schirmmütze oder so, dann kannst du das T-Shirt anlassen [emoji15]


----------



## jvonzun (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

mit ca. 30 cm bereits ein schöner Seesaibling für unsere Seen, leider werden sie nicht grösser.
Erschleppt in gut 40m Tiefe.


----------



## beefnoodle (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Selfie mit Rapfen am Altrhein ;-)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Petri allen Fängern!
> Trollwut, kauf dir doch mal eine Schirmmütze oder so, dann kannst du das T-Shirt anlassen [emoji15]



Zieht die Fische magisch an, also nackt ans Wasser! :q


----------



## Trollwut (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Petri allen Fängern!
> Trollwut, kauf dir doch mal eine Schirmmütze oder so, dann kannst du das T-Shirt anlassen [emoji15]



Sei mal froh, dass ich nicht die blonden "Galeonsfiguren" fotografiert und hier eingestellt hab, die auf einigen Freizeitkuttern vorbeikamen. Die waren auch oben ohne und bei weitem nicht mehr so jung und knackig wie ich #q:m


----------



## Laichzeit (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Zählt es als Raubfisch, wenn ein Fisch regulär beißt und im Maul gehakt ist?
> Wenn ja, dann möchte ich den Thread mit einem besonderen Fisch eröffnen
> Anhang anzeigen 241500







Trollwut schrieb:


> Ist es ein Raubfisch, wenn er auf Gummifisch beißt?



Die gefürchtete Main-Nase hat wieder ein Opfer gefordert.#6


----------



## Trollwut (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Die gefürchtete Main-Nase hat wieder ein Opfer gefordert.#6




Man könnte sagen ich bin ihr persönlicher Ahab :m


----------



## Michael_05er (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Sei mal froh, dass ich nicht die blonden "Galeonsfiguren" fotografiert und hier eingestellt hab, die auf einigen Freizeitkuttern vorbeikamen. Die waren auch oben ohne und bei weitem nicht mehr so jung und knackig wie ich #q:m


Beim ersten Satz dachte ich noch "Schade", aber der zweite Teil rechtfertigt das [emoji6]


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo,

bei uns ist der Hecht seit 1. Mai wieder frei. Dreimal war ich seitdem mit meinem Sohn auf Hecht, ich fing 3 Hechte und er 18, ich glaub, ich gebe mir noch die Kugel.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Franz_16 (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



d0ni schrieb:


> 1.13m
> 
> Jetzt schon der zweite Wels seit Gestern, bin gespannt ob die Tage noch welche beissen.
> 
> ...



Wow, schöner Spinn-Waller. Kann mir gut vorstellen, welchen Tanz der an einer 15g-Rute veranstaltet hat. 

Auf was hat der gebissen?


----------



## Dennis Knoll (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die letzten Feiertage war ich ein wenig unterwegs.
Vatertag gab es für den kleinen Drops der Nachbarn zu seinem dritten Geburtstag seinen ersten Fisch des Lebens (Bericht & Bilder in einem anderen Thread) am StörPu. Dort gab es dann diesen netten Streifenbarsch, geile Kämpfer an der Rute.

Ansonsten war ich noch einen Tag auf Hecht los. Nachdem ich einen Baum hakte, schoss mir der Jig entgegen am Kopf vorbei und landete in 20cm tiefen Wasser direkt am Rand. Beim raus heben hing dieser kleine Zander dran |bigeyes


----------



## d0ni (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Wow, schöner Spinn-Waller. Kann mir gut vorstellen, welchen Tanz der an einer 15g-Rute veranstaltet hat.
> 
> Auf was hat der gebissen?




Moin Franz

der hat auf nen 3.5" Swing Impact von Keitech gebissen, Farbe Fire Tiger. 

War nen guter Tanz ja


----------



## W-Lahn (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde! 
  ich war am Samstag auf Bachforellenpirsch und konnte ca. 20 Fische zum Landgang überreden. Anbei ein paar Impressionen:


----------



## W-Lahn (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


----------



## Daniel SN (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöne Bilder und dickes Petri W-Lahn.


----------



## Franz_16 (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sehr geile Bilder W-Lahn! #6 

Nach Hessen sieht mir der Hintergrund auf den Bildern aber nicht aus :q Wo hast da dich rumgetrieben?


----------



## TooShort (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War heute am Vereinssee auf Barsch los. Und wieder wollte einer in der Schonzeit mit heim. Zum Glück schwimmt er wieder. 











Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nachdem der erste Mai und der Vatertag bis auf einen Aland an der Rute eines Kumpels fischlos blieben hat es wenigstens am Freitag und Sonntag gescheppert.:m Freitag ging es abends um 20 Uhr auf den See 4 Mann 2 Boote. Bei mir an Bord ein Schulfreund vom Abendgymnasium der letzten Herbst seinen Fischereischein gemacht  hat und das erste mal richtig los war.

Die erste Jagd war, nachdem man mich aus dem anderen Boot heraus belächelt hatte als ich bemerkte es rieche nach Fisch also müsse was rauben, recht zügig ausgemacht und die Köder flogen ins Wasser. 
Es dauerte auch keine 2 Minuten bis ich den ersten zaghaften Biss auf einen für diese Jahreszeit ordentlich großen Gummischlappen (5" oder 6") bekam, den ich, trotz Stinger, leider nicht verwerten konnte. Keine Minute später zappelte es dann an der Rute meines Freundes.#6 Als ersten Fisch überhaupt konnte er einen schönen 31er Barsch verbuchen, für unser Gewässer ein guter Fisch. 
Die Jungs auf dem anderen Boot fischten (zu meinem Ärger) "unsere" Jagd ebenfalls ab und einer der beiden konnte wenige Minuten nach dem feisten Barsch einen guten mitt-60er Hecht. Da es sein erster Hecht war, habe ich ihm den Fisch natürlich gegönnt, auch wenn es meiner Meinung nach nicht die feine englische war genau den Platz zu befischen den ich und mein Schulkumpane ausgemacht hatten, zumal 100 meter weiter eine weitere Gelegenheit gewartet hätte. Aber was soll man sich lange ärgern, bringen tut es ja doch nichts. 
Bei den beiden Fischen blieb es dann auch für den Abend da uns langsam frisch wurde und wir den Rückweg antraten.
Am darauf folgenden Nachmittag zog es mich und meinen Schulfreund A. wieder ans Wasser, dieses mal begleitete uns ein befreundetes Ehepaar mit ihren Töchtern (5 und 3 glaub ich) da Sie am Angeln interessiert ist und sich das mal ansehen wollte. Das Seeufer war vollkommen überlaufen aber wir hatten das Glück einen freien Steg zu finden und begannen trotz praller Sonne und ordentlich Lautstärke zu fischen. |kopfkrat
Die große von den Kleinen wollte unbedingt auch mal an die Rute und so ließen wir sie einige Würfe lang einen Lippless Crankbait einkurbeln, ich erläuterte grade dass die Bedingungen ja nicht all zu gut seien da meldete ein dünnes Stimmchen von der Seite "Ich glaub ich hab was."|bigeyes
 A. übernahm den Drill und glaubte erst an einen Hänger,|bigeyes bis sich mit einem ordentlichen Platscher kurz vorm Steg jener in Bewegung setzte und einen schönen Drill lieferte.#6 
Der Hecht lag geschätzt in den guten 70ern, ist uns nach einem Foto allerdings aus dem Kescher entkommen :g
Den Rest des Tages ging dann nichts mehr und auch abends vom Boot hatten wir keinen Erfolg, 100 Meter weiter hat`s aber bei Anderen 3 mal geknallt.
Alles in allem, und trotz des kleinen Ärgernisses, waren das zwei richtig geile Tage. Bei mir hat`s zwar noch immer nicht gescheppert, aber das ist nebensächlich. Ich begeb mich jetzt aufs Wasser und hole mir meinen wohl verdienten Fisch :q :q

Wünsche euch allen einen schönen sonnigen Montag!

PS:Schöne Fische, die hier wieder zu sehen sind #6 Fettes Petri an alle!


----------



## W-Lahn (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Sehr geile Bilder W-Lahn! #6
> 
> Nach Hessen sieht mir der Hintergrund auf den Bildern aber nicht aus :q Wo hast da dich rumgetrieben?



Danke Franz! Ich war das Wochenende in Vorarlberg!


----------



## Esox-Toby (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nicht der größte, aber immerhin Fisch gefangen 
...ok, das Bild ist auch kacke, das kommt davon wenn Sohnemann beim Ei legen ist und der Fisch beißt :c


----------



## postmaster (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den ganzen Fängen. Super thread, super bilder, super spannend 

:m:m:m:m:m:m


----------



## Dickdorsch76 (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich hatte einfach mal wieder bock auf ein paar Forellen. Fange dann eigentlich nur so viel, wie ich direkt verwerten kann...


Zwei schöne Exemplare (810g und 580g) bissen auf einen 2er Balzer Colonel Spinner. Haben an der leichten Spinnrute echt Spaß gemacht, hatte eher etwas kleinere Modelle angestrebt.





Habe sie schön mariniert, mit Zitrone, Knoblauchpfeffer, Salz, und bisschen Thymian. Lege dann noch paar Zitronenscheiben in die Fische, und lasse die so 2 Std. ziehen, das reicht völlig. Da die Kameraden nicht gerade klein waren, habe ich sie etwas eingeschnitten, zur besseren Wärmeverteilung im Fisch.





Wir waren zu zweit, und haben es geschafft sie komplett aufzuessen, aber danach waren wir pappsatt. Fisch grillen ist immer wieder was feines, das Wetter war ja mal wieder perfekt dafür. Es war superlecker, auch die Haut war ein gedicht...





Gruß
D76


----------



## TooShort (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Auch ich stelle mal die Frage: zählt es hier, wenn der Fisch auf Raubfischköder gebissen hat? 






Is aufn ganz kleinen Cormoran Spinner eingestiegen. Wohl das gelbe Blei mit nem Maiskorn verwechselt.

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## wuseldusel (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi, ich habe soeben angefangen mit Angeln. Angelschein etc. im Frühjahr gemacht.
1.Mai erstes mal Angeln mit Spinnrute und einen kleinen Hecht gefangen. 45 cm  Selbstverständlich wieder eingesetzt. 
 Tolles Erlebnis.

 Weiterhin allen viel Erfolg!!


----------



## Kerkerknecht (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir hat´s am Vatertag auch geklappt...


----------



## phirania (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Kerkerknecht schrieb:


> Bei mir hat´s am Vatertag auch geklappt...




Petri.
Schön gefärbter Hecht.


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

|bigeyes klasse Zeichnung, Petri... #6

auch allen anderen Fängern Petri zu den vielen schönen Fischen hier, macht weiter so... |supergri#:


----------



## Snâsh (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Auf nen 4er Kopyto am leichten Jig. Voll genommen und hing wunderbar. Da trat das Wetter in den Hintergrund. Hab mich danach als Bademeister betätigt und dem Fisch ne Schwimmstunde gegeben


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Habe endlich auch mal wieder einen einigermaßen vorzeigbaren Raubfisch...


----------



## TooShort (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich werd noch zum Kinderschänder. 
















Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sevone (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hechtdrill


----------



## geomujo (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ausnahmsweise gibt es auch mal von mir ein paar Bilder.
Die gehen dann später auch nach Finnland.

3 Tage - 3 Hechte
Leider ging heute mittag am letzten Ausflug ein wahrscheinlich doppelt so großes Tier vom Haken :-(
Alle Hechte kamen wieder ins Wasser. Gefangen mit der ABU Combo Vendetta 802MH / Sorön SX40 und den MaxRap's


----------



## TooShort (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri. Schöne Hechte. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dorframbo (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



sevone schrieb:


> Hechtdrill



hi,
was ist das für eine gelbe kugel an der schnur wenn ich fragen darf?

mfg J.

p.s... scheise hab ich schlechte augen... jetz erkenn ich die pose ...


----------



## RayZero (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






Hat schön getockt der Stachler [emoji1303]


----------



## TooShort (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri. Ein sehr schöner Barsch. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trollwut (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute nur ein Minibarsch - und schon wieder eine dicke Nase. Dachte in der harten Strömung erst es wird ein dicker Hecht :/









Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## cradezz (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nachts mit Gummifisch  War der erste versuch in der Nacht auf Hecht, hab mir einen kleinen am Tag total überlaufenden See ausgesucht und es hat geklappt. Sonst ist der Durchschnitt an dem Gewässer so bei 55cm. Der ist schon besser.


----------



## Trollwut (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

es nun wieder ;-)

Glückwunsch an die Fänger - mir hats der Dauerregen bei uns echt verleidet, wollte auch raus auf Barsch..

Jetzt mach ich halt Büro..


----------



## Trollwut (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> mir hats der Dauerregen bei uns echt verleidet, wollte auch raus auf Barsch..
> 
> Jetzt mach ich halt Büro..



Wieso das denn? Die Fische beißen doch trotzdem, die sind eh schon nass [emoji14]

Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

komm Du mal in mein Alter ;-)))


----------



## kernell32 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mit derbem material spinnen ist cool [emoji106]
Zwar kein riese aber ne ordentliche wampe hat er, hat beim kollegen gebissen. Der nächste ist meiner [emoji6]


----------



## TooShort (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute war bekanntlich Saisonstart in BaWü. Ich konnte es trotz beschissenem Wetter nicht lassen. Freundin geschnappt und mal ab an die Vereinsseen. Anfangs ziemlich mau. Nur Regen und keine Bisse. Egal auf was. Also auf den zweiten See gewechselt. Dort dann den 5er Mepps montiert und eine Flachwasserzone mit Schilfgürtel angeworfen. Den Mepps gestartet lässt es einen Schlag und die Rute war krumm. Sofort hatte ich einen guten Hecht im Verdacht. Was dann aber in den Kescher kam hat mich überwältigt. Mein erster Meter. Geil. Nochmal nachgemessen und genau 1,00m. Nicht zu fassen. Ich bin immernoch platt. Schnell abgehakt, noch schneller Bilder gemacht und sofort wieder rein. Ich bin noch immer stolz wie bolle. 











Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hänger06 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der erste Meter ist immer der schönste, ein Dickes <petri....#6


----------



## Hänger06 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4522330&postcount=67

Es geht los in HH meien ersten Beiden von der Strömungskante. Die gibt es morgen mit Spargel....


----------



## phirania (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri an Alle Fänger.#6


----------



## Daniel SN (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Hänger
 Lasst mir noch was drin.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch zum ersten Meter!!!
Und natürlich auch allen anderen Fängern!!


----------



## Trollwut (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Daniel SN (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Trollwut

 Ich ziehe meinen Hut vor dir und deinen permanent schönen und kapitalen fängen. Daumen hoch!
 Aber ich glaube du solltest mal geblockt werden...
 Viele Angler hier im Board haben deinetwegen bestimmt schon Depressionen und abgekaute Fingernägel.


----------



## Trollwut (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich nehm das mal als Kompliment. 

Aber niemand muss hier neidisch sein. Die Fänge sind sozusagen auch von jedem anderen jederzeit reproduzierbar.
Das einzige, was man dafür haben muss ist ein wenig grundlegende Gewässerverständnis.

Alles kann man sich überall holen, die Montagen auf youtube, die Köder im Angelladen und die nötige Zeit durch nicht vorhandene Freundin :m


----------



## Daniel SN (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Klar war das als Kompliment gedacht.

 Wollte die anderen nur vor dir "schützen" grins.


----------



## wienermelange (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Trollwut schrieb:


> und die nötige Zeit durch nicht vorhandene Freundin :m


Petri... und genieß es, denn das kann mit der Zeit auch mal anders werden, was aber nicht heißt das Du dann darauf gänzlich verzichten mußt. Klar, Familie, Arbeit und Hobby müssen erstmal und immer wieder Neu, irgendwie unter einen Hut gebracht werder und dafür macht sich zu meist das Spinnfischen ganz gut.#h Obwohl man sicherlich auch mal zum längeren Ansitz oder Spinnfischen kommen kann. 

Grüße


----------



## J&J Fishing (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Puuhhh zum Glück noch einen letzen Versuch mit dem Stickbait direkt an der Oberfläche gemacht, Tag gerettet.#6

FRAGE: Ist das ein Rapfen oder doch ein Aland? Wegen der rötlichen Bauchflosse dachte ich es könnte vielleicht doch ein Aland sein.

Petri Heil
Jesko


----------



## murph (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Rapfen.


----------



## phirania (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Würde mal auf Rapfen tippen.
Petri.


----------



## J&J Fishing (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ok vielen Dank


----------



## Zmann (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Erstmal Petri zu den schönen Wallern und Hecht#6
Den gab es gestern Abend bei mir da es ein Breitkopf ist
kann der auch mal hier rein,gebissen allerdings auf Tauwurm mit Lockstoff und 73cm lang|wavey:


----------



## jkc (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Leute, heute das erste mal nach Schonzeitende auf Hecht los und den Schneider zum Glück abwenden können.












Grüße JK


----------



## LOCHI (19. Mai 2016)

101cm , Gewässer Bleilochtalsperre, Köder Jaxson Holo Select.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So langsam hechtets aber richtig  .- klasse und Glückwunsch an die Fänger!


----------



## Lichty (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Naja barscheln tut es auch


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

und auch dazu natürlich Glückwunsch ;-))


----------



## pike-81 (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moinsen!
Der ist ja fast schwarz Lochi. 
Hast noch mehr Bilder?
Petri


----------



## LOCHI (19. Mai 2016)

In der tat ist er sehr dunkel wobei die Bleiloch auch im Zander Bereich für extrem dunkle Färbungen bekannt ist. Mfg


----------



## pike-81 (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke Lochi. 
Sieht echt krass aus. Besonders im Boot. 
So eine Farbe kennt man ja eher aus moorigen Tümpeln und Gräben, nicht aus einer Talsperre. 
Petri Heil zu dem tollen Fang.


----------



## KODArts (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern Abend und heute Morgen habe ich meine ersten Barsche in diesem Jahr gefangen. :vik:Neben diesen beiden grössten Fischen konnte ich noch einige kleinere landen.



	

		
			
		

		
	
Barsch, 35cm, 500g



	

		
			
		

		
	
Barsch, 40cm, 570g


----------



## blumax (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

mein erster meher HECHT da ist mahn stolz wie bolle :l


----------



## chef (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war heuer erst 2 x nachts, bis jetzt 1 x Fehlbiss und diesen Kameraden:


----------



## LOCHI (21. Mai 2016)

Gestern 17:00, Bleilochtalsperre, 137cm, ca. 26kg, Gefangen auf Wobbler.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Reschpekt für den Waller und Glückwunsch allen Fängern!!


----------



## cradezz (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern Nacht am MLK richtig gerockt! 7 Fische in 5 Stunden langsam kommen se in fahrt ;-)


----------



## Seele (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Gestern 17:00, Bleilochtalsperre, 137cm, ca. 26kg, Gefangen auf Wobbler.



Da freut sich aber einer richtig. Fettes Petri.


----------



## motocross11 (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



























 Hier mal eine Auswahl meiner Fänge der letzten 2 Wochen. Läuft ganz gut mit Hecht dieses Jahr. Konnte heute die Hechte 60 und 61 verhaften, seid 1. Mai sind es damit 54 Stück. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aurikus (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Guten Morgen und Petri Heil an Alle!
Da wurde ja wieder gut zugeschlagen. Klasse!


Bei uns kommen die Barsche langsam in Fahrt. Macht richtig Laune!

Hier einer der Größeren......







Eventuell geht's heute nochmal ans Wasser.


Wünsche allen einen schönen Sonntag!


----------



## LOCHI (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Aber wie @ Seele, vor allem an der 70g Rute hat er wirklich Spass gemacht!


----------



## Trollwut (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nachts aufgewacht, weil sich irgendwelche Friedfische mal wieder an der Tauwurmrute zu schaffen gemacht haben, da verneigt sich die abseits unter einem überhängenden Baum liegende Köfirute fast in Zeitlupentempo bis fast ins Handteil.
Aufgesprungen, angeschlagen, Fisch nimmt mehrere Meter, hängt sicher.
Allem Anschein nach kein so n schlechter. Nach 2 Minuten Drill sitzt er irgendwo fest, eht zwar jeweils immer n paar Zentimeter hin und her, aber irgendwann ist auch da Schluss und es geht gar nichts mehr.
Ich war so klug das Belly vorm ins Bett gehn schon wieder ins Auto ru räumen.
Also die Rute auf Spannung gebracht, wieder in den Rutenständer gestellt, Bremse ein wenig aufgemacht und die 100m zum Auto gerannt.
Belly geholt, aufgepumpt, Rute in die Hand genommen und ins Belly gestiegen.
Als ich am ufernahen Hinderniss ankomm seh ich, dass durch die nachts stark runtergefahrene Schifffahrt das Wasser wesentlich klarer als sonst ist und der Fisch in dem Baumstamm hängt, von dem ich bisher annahm, er würde nur rund 30cm ins Wasser ragen - schließlich konnte ich beim abchecken, ob der als Hindernis dienen könnte nie etwas mit den Flossen spüren.
Im klaren Wasser war dann erkennbar, dass der nur fast senkrecht nach unten geht und sich unterhalb der Flossenreichweite extrem verästelt.






Mit aussteigen und händisch befreien wär nix gewesen, wegen der steilen Uferkante is das Wasser da schon ca. 2,5m tief.
So wie sich die Misere über die Rute anfühlte hing der Einzelhaken im Baum und der Drilling im Fisch, den ich sehen konnte und auf rund 1,30 schätze.






Nach einigen nächtlichen Telefonaten schwang sich ein Kumpel ins Auto und brachte eine Säge mit. Nachdem er dann dank Lichtsignalen an die Stelle gelotst war (ich saß ja wieder mitten im Dschungel) übergab ich ihm die Rute und fing an vom Belly aus den Baum abzusägen. Kurz bevor er brach knotete ich noch ein Seil um die untere Hälfte, um das Ding auch sicher an Land zu bekommen. 

Als die ober- von der unterwasser liegenden Hälfte getrennt war schnell ans Ufer gepaddelt und den Baum samt Fisch rangezogen.
Hätte ich gewusst, dass der Baum unter Wasser so stark verästelt und rund 10m land ist, hätte ich definitiv nicht außenrum gefischt.

Der Waller hatte sich auch super gehakt, der Einzelhaken saß perfekt im Maulwinkel, der Drilling knapp dahinter und mit dem Vorfach komplett im Astwerk. Ohne Badeeinlage wär er mit Sicherheit dort auch verendet.

Und es zeigte sich, dass die 1,30m doch ziemlich falsch geschätzt waren.



Alter, war das ein Aufwand. In Zukunft wird noch besser auf Drillhindernisse überprüft!


----------



## Naish82 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schönes Ding, Petri!

Wie groß war er denn letztendlich?


----------



## Laichzeit (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Happy End für Fisch und Fänger. #6
Nachts auf dem Belly, zwischen Riesen-Kaulquappe und kapitalem Astwerk, mit Säge in der Hand und Haken im Wasser, hätte ich schon schwitzige Finger bekommen.


----------



## hanzz (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Trollwut.

Mein Respekt für diese Aktion.
Das muss man erstmal bringen.


----------



## Erdmännchen (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Naish82 schrieb:


> Schönes Ding, Petri!
> 
> Wie groß war er denn letztendlich?


Würde ganz spontan auf 1,50m tippen. Und zwar auf den cm :q


----------



## Trollwut (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Happy End für Fisch und Fänger. #6
> Nachts auf dem Belly, zwischen Riesen-Kaulquappe und kapitalem Astwerk, mit Säge in der Hand und Haken im Wasser, hätte ich schon schwitzige Finger bekommen.


Ja, war am Anfang auch echt nervös, aber ging dann gut, nachdem der Fisch echt kooperativ war.
Und was hätt ich auch sonst machen sollen?

War exakt 150, aber wie auch die letzten Fische ziemlich dick. Denke 50-60 Pfund sind nicht übertrieben.

Und danke für die Petris 

Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Eisenkneter (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Whow.
warst du bei der aktion alleine? nachts im fliesswasser ins bellyboat...tapfer.
manche würden auch leichtsinnig sagen.
auf jeden fall ein hart erkämpfter fisch. petry und respekt dazu.


----------



## lollo (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Trollwut,darf ich mal fragen mit welcher Montage bzw Köder du diese Fische fängst ?


----------



## motocross11 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger. Hier noch ein paar Fangbilder der letzten Woche
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	























Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Monnes (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Krasse Hechte! Petri!:m

Ich war letzte Woche einen Tag am Marbachstausee im Odenwald und habe eigentlich gefeedert. Die letzte halbe Stunde habe ich mir dann doch noch die Spinne geschnappt und etwas Hechte gejagt. Raus kam dann dieser PB 70er Zander - geschont -> razzfazz zurück! #h

Und als Highlight oben drauf: gefangen auf einen Rassel-Shad, den ich letzten Monat hier gewonnen habe!


----------



## Trollwut (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> Whow.
> warst du bei der aktion alleine? nachts im fliesswasser ins bellyboat...



Ja, der Kumpel hat mir die Säge vorbeigebracht und ist direkt wieder heimgefahrn. Nicht 

An dem Eck ist die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit langsam und der Fluss mehr als weit einsehbar.





 Das "Risiko", wenn das den Namen überhaupt verdient hat is also mehr als einschätzbar.



lollo schrieb:


> Trollwut,darf ich mal fragen mit welcher Montage bzw Köder du diese Fische fängst ?


Nichts, was man nicht schon 100000x gesehn hat. Upose an Abreißleine, Köder sind Tauwurmbündel oder Köderfisch, je nachdem, ob ich Zeit hab Köfis zu fangen.

Viel wichtiger ist aber die Stelle, wo der Köder liegt. Kommt an der Stelle n Waller zum Fressen vorbei is dem wurscht, ob ihm n Tauwurm oder Köfi vor der Nase hängt, Hauptsache Nahrung. Kommt keiner vorbei beißt auch nix.



Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Deep Down (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri!

Tolle Fische und dazu ne krasse Trollwutgeschichte!

Gestern Vormittag auf Hardeel sportlich schicke 1,04m.


----------



## Trollwut (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Langsam wirds echt teuer jeden 2. Tag zum Fischhändler zu fahren.





Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Daniel SN (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wels ist aber nicht so teuer wie Aal..
 Aber die Masse machts.
 Mein Fischer gibt mir schon Rabatt und liefert die Aale zum Wochenende frei Haus an.  Solltest du auch mal probieren allerdings entstehen dann nicht mehr so schöne Fotos.


----------



## chef (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Auch bei uns im Verein gehen heuer grosse Raubfische wie Sau, ein paar Beispiele:
Zander 81 cm






Hecht 113 cm 11 kg




Zander 75 cm


----------



## Daniel SN (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

echt schöne Fische Petri


----------



## Trollwut (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Und wieder ein Dicker. Ich würd sagen die sind kurz vorm Platzen.










Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Deep Down (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Vllt ist da der Kopf drin?


----------



## dcpolo (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wahnsinn, was Du fängst. Allergrößten Respekt.

 Denke mal, über kurz oder lang sehen wir Dich als Redakteur im Blinker oder so:m


----------



## anglermeister17 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@dcpolo: Gedankengleichheit, wa  

Boah Trollwut, Waaaahnsinn, wie das läuft bei dir  

Bei mir gabs am WE auch n kurzen Alarm auf die Wallermontage mit 4 Tauis(!!) n Barsch von nicht so schlechten Eltern schnappte zu, obwohl alles voller Grundeln bei uns,- sollten die Bruschen doch den Bauch schnell voll haben- denkste- er war schlank wie n Panther, warum auch immer... Foto folgt noch!


----------



## racoon (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zur Mopskugel.



dcpolo schrieb:


> ...Denke mal, über kurz oder lang sehen wir Dich als Redakteur im Blinker....



Lern lieber was Gescheites.|supergri


----------



## Chick0rn (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein erster Barsch und dann direkt einer mit 44 cm.
Gefangen auf Tauwurm.


----------



## Koyote (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hey dickes Petri ☺ ich bin schon auf meinen ersten ü10 gespannt

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stoney0066 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri zum ersten Barsch! Und dann auch noch n richtig guter! :m

Da sieht manns mal wieder... der gute alte Tauwurm! #6


----------



## Chick0rn (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Vielen Dank! 
Ja, die restlichen Tauwürmer werden heute baden geschickt


----------



## mathei (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Chick0rn schrieb:


> Mein erster Barsch und dann direkt einer mit 44 cm.
> Gefangen auf Tauwurm.


Sauber.Petri


----------



## Drillsucht69 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

#6#6#6 Fettes Petri zum Wels #6#6#6

Das zweite Bild mit dir, hat den Sieger verdient #6...

#h Thomas


----------



## Trollwut (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Auch heute wieder 
1,16 bei 25 Pfund. 

Hat sich aber den Drilling in den Kiemenbogen gesaugt und ist jetzt nach Stücke für die Pfanne und "räucherbar" aufgeteilt.






"Aaaaah, er frisst Hände!!!!"










Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Daniel SN (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Lecker!


----------



## pike-81 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Trollwut schrieb:


> "Aaaaah, er frisst Hände!!!!"




Der war gut. 

Petri Heil !


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute gabs meine 2. kapitale Bachfo. Wie die letzte Forelle auch deutlich ü 50. Hat sich doch gelohnt bei dem Mistwetter zu angeln.


----------



## Koyote (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri! Habe heute meinen zweiten Waller gehabt  na wenigsten kein Riese und bin immer noch auf der Suche nach Barschen...






Lg

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TooShort (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Endlich den ersten Fang auf Drop Shot. Ein 35cm Flussbarsch. Gebissen hat er auf nen Gunki Tipsy S. 






Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## motocross11 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mittagspause 30 min, Zielgewässer ca. 10 min Fahrzeit, [emoji57] kurz überlegt, mach ich. Also 10 min Angelzeit. Und ..... hat geklappt[emoji16][emoji226][emoji476][emoji1303]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## TooShort (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sau geil. Petri. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## grubenreiner (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Beifang beim Zanderansitz: 94cm 1,8kg.


----------



## daci7 (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Fettes Ding!
Petri!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Klasse Aal - auch allen andern Fängen meinen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Könnte die Saison besser starten als mit einem neuen Personal Best?  131 cm hatte die Dame.
Ziel ü 130 also erreicht. Jetzt könnte ich eigentlich aufhören


----------



## hanzz (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum Riesenaal

Knaller Mopped Tommi 
Da passen meine beiden Hunde rein.
Fettes Petri.

Aufhören ? Nach dem Hecht ist vor dem Hecht 
[emoji6] 

1,40 ist doch n neues Ziel. [emoji6]


----------



## One carp (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Was ne Maschine von Hecht:k


----------



## motocross11 (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wow geile Fische, fettes Petri an alle[emoji1303][emoji1303][emoji1303]. Bei mir hat es auch wieder geklappt, wenn auch ne Nummer kleiner. Wie ich Wochenende und Mittagspause liebe[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji476][emoji476][emoji476]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Esox 1960 (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Tommi
Man, Tommi,dass ist ja mal ein Baumstamm..........PETRI. !!!
Sauber,kleine Fangstory kommt noch.?


----------



## Allroundar (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



motocross11 schrieb:


> Wow geile Fische, fettes Petri an alle[emoji1303][emoji1303][emoji1303]. Bei mir hat es auch wieder geklappt, wenn auch ne Nummer kleiner. Wie ich Wochenende und Mittagspause liebe[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji476][emoji476][emoji476]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch
Was für eine rute ist das


----------



## Tommi-Engel (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Sauber,kleine Fangstory kommt noch.?


Danke, da gibt es nicht viel zu berichten. Das war rech unspektakulär. Nach vier Stunden ohne Biss ein ganz normales Tock in der Absinkphase. Nur das der Kollege halt etwas grösser war.


----------



## Deep Down (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jep, das ist ne richtig geile Bahnschwelle! Petri!

Petri auch zum Mega Aal!

Waller wird ja hier zum Standard!!! Petri!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

#6#6#6Schöne Fische !!! #6#6#6

131cm zum Saisonstart ist Hammerfett,
ein Hecht in der Mittagspause, packt auch nicht jeder "ganz geil"
der Aal nicht zu verachten...

#d#d#d#d#d#d#d

#hThomas


----------



## motocross11 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Allroundar ist ne A-TEC CRAZEE! EGING S822M



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Promachos (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri, Tommi! Monstergranate|bigeyes

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Aardaaroth (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

98cm. Sooooo knapp am Meter vorbei :c#q Trotzdem ein geiler Fang gewesen. :l Und meinen am Vortag gekauften Shad hat er auch vollkommen zerlegt


----------



## hanzz (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri.
Könnt auch ne Gitarre sein.
Rock'n'Roll [emoji6]


----------



## Fr33 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Petri Tommi zum 130er Baumstamm mi Zähnen! Allen anderen auch ein Petri....


----------



## phirania (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Aardaaroth schrieb:


> 98cm. Sooooo knapp am Meter vorbei :c#q Trotzdem ein geiler Fang gewesen. :l Und meinen am Vortag gekauften Shad hat er auch vollkommen zerlegt



Goil Alter-
Dickes Petri#6


----------



## Ichamel (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nach dem der erste Hecht des Jahres im Januar ohne Foto davon kam, hier  mein Zweiter für diese Saison. 85cm und so unglücklich gehakt, dass er  heute das Sonntagsessen zum Fest machen durfte:


----------



## Zoutev (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöner Hecht! habe selber noch nie einen gefangen, es wird Zeit!


----------



## anglermeister17 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Servus, hier noch der nacgereichte Barsch, im ersten Eindruck sah er größer aus, aber andererseits nicht soo top präsentiert von mir. In jedem Fall war er mutig und/ oder groß genug um 4 Tauis an der Wallermontage wegzumachen :m


----------



## Ichamel (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Barsche sind von Natur aus größenwahnsinnig ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> Servus, hier noch der nacgereichte Barsch, im ersten Eindruck sah er größer aus, aber andererseits nicht soo top präsentiert von mir. In jedem Fall war er mutig und/ oder groß genug um 4 Tauis an der Wallermontage wegzumachen :m


Irre, welche Hakengröße denn??


----------



## anglermeister17 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

1/0er Haken wars!


----------



## s3nad (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Endlich hat die neue Saison angefangen!
Start war für mich und meinen Kollegen Jan am LEK bei der NKS-Rivieren.
Es wurde um 8:30 gestartet, jeweils um 11Uhr 13Uhr und 15Uhr wurden Zander mit der Mindestgröße von 42cm zum vermessen abgegeben.
Mein Partner und ich haben uns eine Buhne ausgesucht, den Köder vertikal angeboten und nach nichtmal 2min. das erste ordentliche TockTock in der Rute meines Kollegen. Schöner Mitte 50er Zander. 
Gerade als ich den Fisch mit dem Kescher landen wollte ist er ausgeschlitzt. Fuck my life dachten wir uns beide.
10:55Uhr...ok ab zu messen. Keinen vorzeigbaren Fisch zum zeigen. Die anderen Boote hatten vereinzelt zwar Zander aber da war bis Dato noch nix über 50cm. Ich musste mich ein wenig beherrschen als ich dabei an den Ausreißer dachte.
Ok, wir fahren jetzt mal die andere Seite des Lek's an und versuchen mal dort den einen oder anderen Zander zum Landgang zu überreden.
12:50Uhr---> wieder nur kleine fritten zwischen 30-40cm. Ein Zander mit 41,5cm. Maaaaaan wieder nix zum abgeben dabei.
Ok, letzte Halbzeit. Lass uns angreifen sagte ich zu Jan.
Alles klar, nach dem messen wieder zurück an den ersten Spot.
Alles gegeben, einen richtig harten Biss auf meine zweite, tote Rute bestückt mit DropShot und totem Köderfisch bekommen. Leider der anhieb zu spät gekommen und ins leere angeschlagen.
Ok 15Uhr zum letzten messen, wieder ohne Fisch. Naja gut dachte ich. Fisch hatten wir, größen stimmten einfach nicht.
Der größte Tagesfisch lag bei 57cm, sodass wir mit unserem Ausreißer hätten locker Top3 schaffen können.
Shit happens!

Was mich jedoch am meisten an dem Tag gewurmt hat war die Tatsache das alle ihre Boote geslippt hatten, wir aber noch fischen wollten. Also sind wir nochmal zu dem zweiten Spot gefahren weil ich einfach nicht glauben konnte das dort keine Zander stehen.
25mins am spot gefischt, 2 Zander gefangen, beide weit über 50cm! Petrus, willst Du mich egtl verarschen, war mein erster Gedanke. Der zweite Gedanke, drauf geschissen, Hauptsache nicht wieder ne mini fritte ;-)

Haben dann von Sa auf So in Holland übernachtet und nen Gewässer check für den letzten Wettkampftag der NKS-Rivieren gemacht.
Der Tag lief schon bedeutend besser.
Geile Fische, wie auf den Fotos zu sehen ist. Knallhart gebissen.
Wir waren insgesamt ca. 4 Std auf dem Wasser und konnten 11 Zander zwischen 45-59cm zum Fotoshooting überreden.
Spots für den letzten Wettkampftag auch gefunden.

Alles in allem ein geiler Saisonstart.


----------



## jvonzun (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

bei mir endet der Mai mit zweit Traumfischen


----------



## s3nad (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Woar, absolut deiner Meinung. Traumfische! Petri heil jvonzun. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Michael_05er (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri! Ich vermisse nur die sonst übliche Traumkulisse [emoji6]


----------



## Dennis Knoll (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da ist man einmal für ein paar Tage im Urlaub und die Fische und Granaten stapeln sich hier. Sehr schön, Petri an alle Fänger für die tollen Fische 

Bei mir ist es auch gut gelaufen. Ich war eine Woche in Dänemark und habe die letzten beiden Tage meines Urlaubs noch das Ende der Schonzeit in den Niederlanden eingeläutet. Mit Erfolg. Fangen konnte ich in dieser Zeit massig Hornhechte, eine Meerforelle, Regenbogenforellen, Barsche, Hecht und Zander. Ich bin sehr sehr zufrieden.

Hier ein paar der vorzeigbaren Bilder...
- Meine erste im Leben und dann sehr fett mit 54cm.
- 81cm Hornhecht
- Zander im Doppeldrill


----------



## putschii (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zwar kein Riese, aber der erste Fisch den ich in meinem Leben gefangen habe :k Habe ihn gestern an der Ruhr gefangen und bin überstolz  Achja und ich zeige nicht extra den Mittelfinger, das war im Eifer des Gefechts als totaler Neuling.^^


LG


----------



## Koyote (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri zum ersten Fisch und dann ein Barsch 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## captn-ahab (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na dann Petri!! schöner Punker


----------



## chef (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

"Gewitter- Waller", 175cm, Jawoll!!!! Vereinskiesgrube


----------



## Bodensee89 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*







Der erste für mich dieses Jahr. 

Bodensee (Untersee) auf einen altmodischen 30g Effzett. 


P.S. der Fisch wurde entnommen.


----------



## den#777 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern:vik:,
  bei mir gab’s am WE auch mal Einen..


----------



## Ichamel (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gratuliere zum Wels ChefGing's auch auf Wels oder wars ein Kapitaler Beifang?


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

werbung​*Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist​*




*JEDEN MONAT für 3 ANGLER JE 3 KÖDERSETS ZU GEWINNEN!!​*

*WIE könnt ihr gewinnen?​*
*Ganz einfach:*
*Wer im Thread "Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist " eine Fangmeldung postet, nimmt automatisch an der Verlosung für den Monat teil.*

Die Gewinner werden von uns benachrichtigt und bekommen die Ködersets zu geschickt.

Wie immer:
Unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges



*Was gibt es zu gewinnen?​



*








Weitere Infos zu Quantum und Quantum-Produkten findet ihr auf der Seite von Zebco Europe (http://www.zebco-europe.biz/de/startseite/) und hier im Online-Katalog von Quantum:






*Wir freuen uns auf eure Fangmeldungen und wünschen euch viel Glück bei der monatlichen Verlosung!*​
Die Gewinner Mai 2016:

motocross11 

LOCHI 

Dickdorsch76


----------



## Torsten-kuehn (1. Juni 2016)

Bei mir gab es letzte Woche zwei Bachforellen. Die kleinere durfte wieder schwimmen. [emoji2]


----------



## Huhnfisch (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






Mein zweiter dieses Jahr, aber der erste der mitdurfte. [emoji3]  (68cm)


----------



## Deep Down (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde!

Heute gab es bei absolutem Sauwetter einen Einschlag auf Eigenbautailbait!





1,09m hatte Madame!


----------



## Ichamel (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Fett! Petri!! Die 100+ Dame fehlt mir immernoch...


----------



## Dennis Knoll (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Spontane Ideen sind oft die besten.
Mal "eben" kurz nach der Arbeit nach Holland für 2 Stunden angeln fahren... Läuft.

Wahnsinn, was waren das heute knallharte Bisse.


----------



## RayZero (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geile Stachler Dennis! Petri [emoji1303]


----------



## jhd81 (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den klasse Räubern#6


----------



## Kerkerknecht (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

bei mir hat es auch wiedermal "bum" gemacht ^^


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wieder viel tolle Fische, Glückwunsch an die Fänger - aber über manchen Nicknmae (wie den letzten im Post vor mir) muss ich auch immer wieder schmunzeln - ob Fantasie oder ob da was dahintersteckt - auch immer wieder interessant ;-)))


----------



## Kerkerknecht (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Thomas, ganz einfach zu erklären, von Beruf Schliesser in einer JVA.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dacht ich mir schon - trotzdem klasse Nickname ;-))


----------



## Rhöde (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dacht ich mir schon - trotzdem klasse Nickname ;-))



Ihr seid echt gut drauf ..........

Petri den Fängern !!!


----------



## chef (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Ichamel schrieb:


> Gratuliere zum Wels ChefGing's auch auf Wels oder wars ein Kapitaler Beifang?



Ganz gezielt auf Wels, bei extrem Gewitter!


----------



## Esox-Toby (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Es hat mal wieder gerappelt 
Die Forelle war Gemeinschaftsarbeit, mein Sohn hat gekeschert und durfte sich dafür ablichten lassen


----------



## motocross11 (2. Juni 2016)

Petri allen Fängern, klasse Fische dabei. Achja und cool dass ich mal wieder gewonnen habe. Heut mittag gab es mal wieder einen Pausen Hecht und damit sind die 70 voll [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji476][emoji476][emoji476][emoji476]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Harry84 (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil an all die Erfolgreichen hier in der Runde!

Scheint ja echt super zu laufen in letzter Zeit, da möchte ich euch unsere Urlaubsfänge nicht vorenthalten. Wir waren wieder mit dem Hausboot auf der Havel unterwegs und besonders mein Kleiner hat diesmal richtig abgeräumt! Neben diversen Brassen PBs (Lieblingsfisch meines Sohnes) konnte er u.a. seinen ersten Aal fangen, noch dazu mitten am Tag...! Stolz wie Bolle! Einfach herrlich, er angelt mittlerweile wie ein Alter...





















Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nix gegen Dich und wie Du guckst - aber die Bilder von Deinem Jungen, wie man richtig sieht wie der sich freut und innerlich grinst und glüht,  sind Weltklasse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
TOP!!
#6#6#6#6#6#6

Richt ihm nen Gruß aus!!
Er soll ein großer Angler werden!!


----------



## phirania (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Top..#6#6#6#6
Petri an den Lütten.#6
Petri Harry#6


----------



## Koyote (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Top! Dickes Petri! Ja die kleinen Angler sind schon ganz große   lg

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## marcellus07 (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hechte laufen auch bei uns..







Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## pendejo (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri!

Ist der Hecht ausm Rhein?


----------



## RayZero (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Harry84 schrieb:


> Petri Heil an all die Erfolgreichen hier in der Runde!
> 
> Scheint ja echt super zu laufen in letzter Zeit, da möchte ich euch unsere Urlaubsfänge nicht vorenthalten. Wir waren wieder mit dem Hausboot auf der Havel unterwegs und besonders mein Kleiner hat diesmal richtig abgeräumt! Neben diversen Brassen PBs (Lieblingsfisch meines Sohnes) konnte er u.a. seinen ersten Aal fangen, noch dazu mitten am Tag...! Stolz wie Bolle! Einfach herrlich, er angelt mittlerweile wie ein Alter...
> 
> ...



Das Kind ist zu 100% von dir :q :vik:

Petri! Schön das es auch heute noch neue Jungangler gibt #6


----------



## jvonzun (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

der Gewinner des Junis ist für mich bereits der Kleine #6


----------



## Aalzheimer (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

#6 So soll es sein. Einfach Top und schön zu sehen.


----------



## marcellus07 (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nein. Rhein hat zur Zeit Hochwasser.  der Hecht ist aus dem Rotter See


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der Junge hätte auf jeden Fall verdient zu gewinnen! #h Wobei, wenn man das Strahlen in den Augen sieht, hat er so oder so schon gewonnen #h

Da traue ich mich fast gar nicht meinen heutigen Fang zu posten, der erste Zander nach der Schonzeit ist für mich aber immer etwas Besonderes


----------



## TooShort (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri. Ich hab meinen ersten nicht geknipst. Untermaßig. Wird so schnell es geht abgehakt und frei gelassen. Da hol ich nicht noch das Handy raus. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis Knoll (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

3 Würfe, 3 Bisse und 3 Zander.
Momentan läuft es super.


----------



## Angler2097 (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gefangen auf Cormoran Wobbler |wavey:


----------



## motocross11 (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern. Sehr schön zu sehen, das die nächste Generation Angler bereit steht[emoji1303]. Mich haben die Hechte beim Top Water angeln zur Weißglut gebracht, teilweise wurde der Köder 4-5 mal attackiert, aber es blieb kaum mal einer hängen. Ein paar Fische konnte ich dann aber doch aus dem Kraut  kitzeln. Vorhin wollte mein Kumpel dann zur Elbe und auf Zander los. Gesagt getan, 1 Stunde geangelt und beide 1 Zander. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis Knoll (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nach 15 Tage durchgehenden Angeln heute noch einmal los, jetzt brauche ich erst Mal eine Pause und etwas Schlaf ...|bigeyes


----------



## motocross11 (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Eine halbe Stunde nachdem ich zuhause war hatte ich einen Anruf meines Kumpels auf dem Telefon, mir war eigentlich sofort klar, dass er einen großen Zander haben musste. So war es auch 1,02m geil und ich musste vorher nach Haus. Naja hatte ja meinen Zander gefangen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaka (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Was ein Gerät. Fettes Petri! #6


----------



## Angler2097 (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geiler Zander :m Bei mir gab es auch einen, allerdings etwas kleiner:


----------



## Monnes (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Krasse Teile! Petri Jungs. Momentan scheinen die Raubfische ja willig zu sein. Sogar ich hab einen aus dem Latte-Macchiato-Rhein gezogen.


----------



## captn-ahab (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Meine PB am Wochenende um 1 cm nach oben schrauben dürfen.
Sicher für viele Gewässer nicht der Größte, aber für den Dortmund-Ems-Kanal schon eine ordentliche Kirsche.
Gefangen auf einen grauen Gummi in 5cm von MB.


----------



## Ichamel (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir ging heute Nacht die Post ab. Zwei Waller direkt hintereinander.  Mein größter Fisch bisher lieferte nen krassen Drill an der 80 Gramm  Rute und hat diese dann bei der letzten Flucht direkt unter der Rute  auch durchgebrochen (zu steiler Winkel) ... 145cm und 86cm


----------



## jvonzun (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Für alle, die am Rhein fischen, so sieht er bei mir aus und solche Perlen schwimmen darin herum #6


----------



## Koyote (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wow wunderschön und Petri an allen .

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ichamel (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hübsch! Wahnsinns Punkte!!


----------



## Trollwut (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den Fängern!

Ichamel, darf ich nach deinem eigentlichen Zielfisch und den Stellen fragen? Struktur, Tiefe, Bewuchs, Wassertemp, etc?

Edit: Die Forelle sieht aus, als wäre sie gerade frisch auf den Stein gekrabbelt und wollte sich jetzt Beine wachsen lassen. Erinnert stark an die Illustrationen in Biologiebüchern!
Schöner Fisch und schöne Bilder!


----------



## Ichamel (6. Juni 2016)

Trollwut schrieb:


> Petri den Fängern!
> 
> Ichamel, darf ich nach deinem eigentlichen Zielfisch und den Stellen fragen? Struktur, Tiefe, Bewuchs, Wassertemp, etc?


PN
Deine Biss Quote sieht gut aus!


----------



## captn-ahab (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein erster Zander! 
Diese Woche läufts, eigentlich ;9

Warum der Fisch paniert ist?

Enthakt-Zange-Drilling-in-Hand-Fisch-hüpft-schnelles-Foto


----------



## Tobi92 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jvonzun schrieb:


>



Geiler Fisch, geiles Gewässer 

*Neid*


----------



## postmaster (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Am Sonntag bei uns am Vereinssee :l. Knapp 2kg. Hat auf Wurm und Mais Kombination gebissen


----------



## Denn22 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Endlich! Mein erster vorzeigbarer Beitrag zum Thema Raubfisch.:vik:

Frankreich-Hecht 65cm


----------



## RayZero (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern zwei Barsche - 37cm und 32cm. Ich liebe diese frechen Stachler!


----------



## Koyote (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri Ray  glaub ich sollte dich mal buchen, da lerne ich bestimmt viel und fange auch mal einen... und auch an die anderen 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Michael_05er (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gab's gestern eine Überraschung, mein erster Aland. Der Biss kann direkt vor meinen Füßen und war echt wuchtig. Dachte erst an einen Hecht, dann bei Sichtung an einen Rapfen.


----------



## Koyote (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

 Petri. Zum ersten Aland hab noch keinen fangen können die gibt es bei uns viel

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis Knoll (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen und vor allem RayZero, klappt ja mit den Barschen. Und schöne Bilder


----------



## beefnoodle (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Auch bei mir Start in die Raubfischsaison!! Yea! Freu mich auch nen abwechslungsreichen Sommer!


----------



## Aalangler66 (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gab es vorgestern früh auf Chinawobbler (die laufen super!) einen 82er (2,8Kg) Hecht.


----------



## jvonzun (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

46er :m


----------



## J&J Fishing (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jvonzun schrieb:


> 46er :m



petri, geiles Teil:k
 Ich kann einfach keine Barsche fangen, will mir das jemand beibringen?:vik:


----------



## Koyote (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



J&J Fishing schrieb:


> petri, geiles Teil:k
> Ich kann einfach keine Barsche fangen, will mir das jemand beibringen?:vik:


Willkommen im Club wir sollten uns zusammen tun vielleicht fangen wir dann Barsche 

Lg

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## marcellus07 (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Tock... Tock... Bumm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## jhd81 (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wow. Petri

 echt geiler Zander. Respekt


----------



## s3nad (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der Barsch ist ja schon geil und die Hechte auch aber der Zander.... GEEEEEIL!

Haste Maß und Gewicht genommen?

Petri allen Fängern!


----------



## oldhesse (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch zu den Fischen. So schöne Barsche würde ich auch gern mal fangen, bisher verhält es sich leider so bei mir, dass die Barsche sich gar nicht zeigen wollen am Rhein und den Seen wo ich fische.

Heute darf ich endlich mal wieder ein Foto posten. Gestern mit der Freundin bei Dämmerung noch mal kurz an den Rhein. Ist ja schön überschwemmt, dachte mir da kann man sicher mal die Ufer abfischen. Erste Stelle direkt mal nen 20kg Holzast mitgeschleppt, Angel hats gehalten ebenso Schnur. Wahnsinnsdrill. Wollte die Schnur nicht verloren geben, hatte ich erst vor paar Tagen beim Bode aufspulen lassen im schönen Pink  
Danach wollte ich schon aufhören dachte machst noch paar Würfe an den Büschen und Tock kam der gute Freund rein. Damit ist das Spargelessen am Sonntag auch gerettet

Ist nicht so groß, gerade mal 68cm aber bisher mein größter Zander per Gummi.


----------



## Aurikus (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Guten Morgen und Petri in die Runde!
Wirklich sehr schöne Fische dabei. Tolle Bachforelle, dickere Zander und klasse Barsch! 

Auch ich konnte Gestern einen Erfolg verbuchen.






Für die Größe hatten er richtig Dampf :-D


----------



## Aurikus (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Juten Abend!


Gestern am Abend nochmal los....








Heute leider Pech gehabt und einen verloren.


Allen ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Dennis Knoll (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den tollen Zandern 

-----------

Was für ein geiler Angeltag heute.
Neben einem Zander, 4 Hechten und 3 Barschen knallt mir dieses Moped voll auf den Gummifisch beim Jiggen. Jesses, danach war ich wach :vik:


----------



## RayZero (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

4 Stunden habe ich es im Regen ausgehalten, obwohl echt alles runter kam was geht. Mein Durchhalten wurde mit diesem Zwerg zusätzlich verspottet [emoji25]


----------



## felixR (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



RayZero schrieb:


> 4 Stunden habe ich es im Regen ausgehalten, obwohl echt alles runter kam was geht. Mein Durchhalten wurde mit diesem Zwerg zusätzlich verspottet [emoji25]


Besser als in die Hose geschissen [emoji6]


----------



## TooShort (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Fisch ist Fisch und doch entschneidert. Petri. Und Hut ab vor der Ausdauer im Regen. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RayZero (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



felixR schrieb:


> Besser als in die Hose geschissen [emoji6]




Haha Felix was ist das denn für ne Antwort [emoji23]


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schon mittlerweile 2 Tage her, aber irgendwie verplant hier zu posten. Bachforelle mit 36,5cm.


----------



## Aurikus (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri wünsche ich euch.
Speziell dem Bieberpelz, was ein geiles Teil!! :-D


----------



## hanzz (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hab hier auch noch einen von letztens.
Gebissen auf einen kleinen Spro Ikiru Shirasu






Petri allen Fängern [emoji6]


----------



## blumax (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

und noch einer 1,15 der hat richtig spass gemacht:m


----------



## Ruti Island (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na sauber! Der hat kratzt bestimmt schon an den 30 Pfund.


----------



## laxvän (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gab es letzte Woche auch endlich mal wieder etwas Vorzeigbares.


----------



## Angler2097 (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



blumax schrieb:


> und noch einer 1,15 der hat richtig spass gemacht:m



1A mein Junge #6


----------



## diaryofdreams (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich hab da mal ne Frage ... wie bekommt ihr das immer hin das die Rückenflosse auf den Fotos nach oben steht ? .. Bei mir klappt das nie 
;(


----------



## Dennis Knoll (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



diaryofdreams schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal ne Frage ... wie bekommt ihr das immer hin das die Rückenflosse auf den Fotos nach oben steht ? .. Bei mir klappt das nie
> ;(


In den meisten Fällen reicht es, wenn man den Fisch ein wenig schüttelt/wackelt/vibriert. Dann stellt der Fisch den Kamm auf.
Allerdings muss ich zu meiner Verwunderung feststellen, dass es in diesem Jahr überhaupt nicht mit dem Kamm aufstellen klappt was zuvor immer ging. |kopfkrat


----------



## Aurikus (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Erstmal Petri in die Runde! 





diaryofdreams schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal ne Frage ... wie bekommt ihr das immer hin das die Rückenflosse auf den Fotos nach oben steht ? .. Bei mir klappt das nie
> ;(



Manchmal klappt es, wenn man den Fisch ganz sachte schüttelt, um den Reflex auszulösen. 
Wirklich sanft wohlgemerkt. Wir wollen ja keinen Cocktail schütteln :-D


----------



## diaryofdreams (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Vielen Dank für den Tipp ... das werde ich gleich mal testen ... sobald es wieder ein bissel weniger regnet


----------



## Aurikus (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> In den meisten Fällen reicht es, wenn man den Fisch ein wenig schüttelt/wackelt/vibriert. Dann stellt der Fisch den Kamm auf.
> Allerdings muss ich zu meiner Verwunderung feststellen, dass es in diesem Jahr überhaupt nicht mit dem Kamm aufstellen klappt was zuvor immer ging. |kopfkrat



Da warste schneller! 


Und ja, ich habe das gleiche Gefühl. Wenn sie ihn nicht aufgestellt haben, bekomme ich den Reflex in den meisten Fällen nicht ausgelöst.


Zufälle gibt's.....


----------



## Promachos (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Allerdings muss ich zu meiner Verwunderung feststellen, dass es in diesem Jahr überhaupt nicht mit dem Kamm aufstellen klappt was zuvor immer ging. |kopfkrat



Hallo!

 Gibt's eigentlich die Wahl zum Bordferkel des Monats noch?;+:m

 Gruß Promachos


----------



## anglermeister17 (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Muss jetzt mal was loswerden in der "Stachelflossendiskussion": Muss das wirklich sein?- wenn der Ritter die Stacheln automatisch aufstellt- sehr schön, aber ob das Schütteln "sein Muss", nur um die letzte tolle Optik nur fürs Foto "rauszukitzeln"? Auch ohne aufgestellte Stachel sinds wunderbare Gesellen, Punkt!


----------



## warenandi (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das rumschütteln muss bestimmt nicht sein. Richtig. 
Aber, die meistens klopfen ihm bloß ganz leicht auf die Nase und dann stellt er auch die Stacheln hoch. Punkt! :q


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gibt noch andere Möglichkeiten.

1. den Fisch einfach im Wasser fotografieren
2. den Fisch direkt nach dem "Betäubungsschlag" fotografieren...da stellen die auch ihre RF auf und man hat geschätzt so max. eine Minute für ein Foto, bis die Flosse wieder sinkt.


----------



## Trollwut (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Anstelle des Schüttelns oder auf die Nase dotzen gibt es eine absolut schonende Methode, die aber nur klappt, wenn der Fotograf fix ist - Wenn der fisch gehalten wird nimmt er Daumen und Zeigefinger einer Hand und streicht damit sanft! über die Muskulatur entlang der Rückenflosse - also dass die Hand über der Rückenflosse ist. Am besten funktioniert das vom Schwanz zum Kopf hin, bei Stachelflossern empfehle ich aber anders herum vorzugehen


----------



## phirania (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gabs nach langer Durst Strecke auch mal wieder was.


----------



## Dominik.L (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So endlich hat es bei mir auch mal wieder geklappt! Mustte auch nur 1200KM weit fliegen


----------



## Dennis Knoll (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Promachos schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Gibt's eigentlich die Wahl zum Bordferkel des Monats noch?;+:m
> 
> Gruß Promachos


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=311280




anglermeister17 schrieb:


> Muss jetzt mal was loswerden in der "Stachelflossendiskussion": Muss das wirklich sein?


Ich denke für dieses Thema würde die Diskussion zu weit ausweiten. Das könnte man sicherlich in einem separaten Thread besprechen.



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> Auch ohne aufgestellte Stachel sinds wunderbare Gesellen, Punkt!


Das unterschreibe ich.


Und natürlich ein dickes Petri allen neuen Fängern #6


----------



## Rannebert (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nach langer Großbarschdurststrecke gab es heute endlich mal wieder einen ordentlichen Kandidaten. Letztes Jahr hab ich 36cm an keinem Gewässer knacken können, da war wirklich der Wurm drin. Heute gab es dann endlich mal wieder einen Lichtblick mit stolzen 47cm. Gebissen auf einen 3.5cm Kopyto.


----------



## phirania (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri.#6
Schöner Barsch..


----------



## Drillsucht69 (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Fettes Petri für die, die erfolgreich waren...#6#6#6

#h Thomas


----------



## Ichamel (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein Paar Würfe in der Mittagspause dachte ich können nicht schaden. Dass die Hecht so aggressiv sind hätte ich mitten am Tag aber nicht erwartet. Erst semmelt ein Zwerg zwei mal auf den riesenjerk ohne hängenzubleiben, dann noch noch ein 74er zwei mal der dann auch hing:


----------



## J&J Fishing (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Kampf beendet und gewonnen:q
 Hat an der Zanderrute ordentlich gekämpft und durfte auch weiter schwimmen


----------



## Kaka (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Es wird es wird. Heute wieder ein 31er. Ich höre dieses Jahr nicht auf bis die 40 fällt. Bin kaum mehr auf Bachforellenpirsch, da mich das Barschfieber gepackt hat.


----------



## blumax (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

gestern 2 hechte 61 und 20 nicht die grösten aber schön


----------



## Ichamel (18. Juni 2016)

Ich werd bekloppt. Der selbe Köder, der selbe Hecht, nur 2 Tage später... Nicht grad ne Leuchte so'n Esox.


----------



## Ichamel (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gratuliere zu Wels!! Wie lang war er? Sieht ja mächtig aus!


----------



## Clasher (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*





Den hat mein Kumpel am Rücken gehakt und keine 10 minuten später hab ich auch einen in der gleichen größe am Rücken erwischt.
Leider ging er beim Keschern verloren.
Gruß oLLi


----------



## Casso (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Auf dem Bild schwer zu erkennen: So aus dem Wasser gezogen (tot?) oder am Ufer paniert? 

Petri zu den Fängen! Die Barsche finde ich auch sehr interessant. Im Moment bin ich ja noch heißt auf Forelle aber ich glaube, dass es nicht mehr lange dauert bis ich es gezielt auf Barsch probieren werde. Wobei, einen Hecht muss ich doch auch noch fangen |kopfkrat


----------



## Promachos (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo!

Für mich sieht es so aus, als ob der tot aus dem Wasser gezogen wurde. Er scheint ja auch irgendwie vom Verwesungsprozess eingefallen zu sein.
Oder er wurde gelandet und danach überfahren.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Hänger06 (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Promachos schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Für mich sieht es so aus, als ob der tot aus dem Wasser gezogen wurde. Er scheint ja auch irgendwie vom Verwesungsprozess eingefallen zu sein.
> Oder er wurde gelandet und danach überfahren.
> ...




Könnte auch eine neue Plattfischart sein, von Käptin Iglo


----------



## phirania (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Aber sowas von tot,das der durch Maden bald wieder lebt....


----------



## Casso (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich habe es mir gedacht, danke euch Dreien! Konnte es auf dem kleinen Bildschirm nicht erkennen. Dann ist es aber auch ein echter Zufall dass ihr zwei von denen "erwischen" konntet


----------



## captn-ahab (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Leider nur kleine Zettis, aber wenigstens draußen gewesen und ein bisschen was gefangen.
3 von den Kleinen in 2 Stunden, leider konnte ich keinen Barsch fangen.


----------



## pike-81 (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi captn-ahab!
In der Dunkelheit auf Wobbler, oder täuscht das Bild?


----------



## captn-ahab (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ja, alle 3 über der Steinpackung auf Wobbler. Nur 3-4 m vom Ufer entfernt und auf Wobbler von Spro in 4-7cm ca.

http://www.raubfischspezialist.com/...ercatcher-happy-minnow--firetiger--6-5cm.html
http://www.raubfischspezialist.com/...ercatcher-happy-minnow--firetiger--6-5cm.html
Das ist der vom Bild.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

An diesem Wochenende hieß es "Facebook meet Water" und wir haben an zwei Tagen jeweils eine Tour in den Niederlanden und eine im Ammerland als Gast gemacht. 

Der erste Tag lief mit über 20 Fischen (4 Personen) Bombig. Zwar überwiegend kleine Fische aber der Spaß war groß und jeder seinen Fisch gefangen. 

Der zweite Tag war etwas schwieriger. Neue Gewässer mit wechselndem Wasserstand und Fließrichtung aufgrund der Tide. Eine ganz neue Erfahrung aber auch hier Erfolgreich mit 3 guten Ü60 Zandern. 

An beiden Tagen hat keiner von uns geschneidert, ein sehr erfolgreiches Wochenende.

Neben 7 Zandern, 2 Hechten, Barsch und eine Raubbrasse gab es noch eine schöne Straßenlampe


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war gestern Nachmittag kurz unterwegs und staunte nicht schlecht, als ich direkt vor den Füßen einen heftigen Biss auf einen kleinen Gummifisch bekam. 

Zunächst dachte ich an einen Hecht, konnte aber dann im dunklen Wasser einen Schuppenkarpfen erkennen. 






Der hat sich den Gummifisch mal sauber reingezogen und an der leichten Rute einen ordentlichen Drill geliefert  

Ich habe den Drill mit der Digitalkamera gefilmt:
[youtube1]hmuJe_DDWaE[/youtube1]

Ein halbstarker Zander rundete dann den Sonntag-Nachmittags-Ausflug ab


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geiles Video - "muss kurbeln, muss kurbeln"
 ;-))))))))

Danke fürs teilhaben lassen!!!


----------



## immerfänger (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

....da sag ich doch mal "Respeckt"
Gruß aus Schleswig Holstein


----------



## Siever (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Franzl, keine Angst, ich bin kein Stalker, aber kann es sein, dass es der selbe Spot wie der "Hecht-frisst-Zander-Spot" ist??
Ich habe das alte Video am Wochenende meinem Nachbarsjungen gezeigt, der wissen wollte, was Hechte so fressen...  . Deshalb kommt es mir doch bekannt vor.

Dickes Petri!!!#6


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Siever
Absolut korrekt - es ist ganz genau der gleiche Spot wie in diesem Video:   

Ein ziemlich guter Ort für kuriose Fänge :q


----------



## J&J Fishing (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Ichamel schrieb:


> Gratuliere zu Wels!! Wie lang war er? Sieht ja mächtig aus!



Danke, knapp 1,80m


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ersteinmal Petri in die Runde, wieder super schöne Fische gefangen worden von euch... #6  Jungs macht weiter so, freu mich über jeden Post hier... #a

Letzten Woche ist ein lange gehegter Traum in Erfüllung gegangen, ich war das erste mal zum fischen in Norwegen... :k:k:k
Die Landschaft ist so faszinierend, daran kann man sich einfach nicht satt sehen... Ich war so beeindruckt von der natürlichen Kulisse, der Angelei und der Artenvielfalt dort, dass ich garantiert nicht das letzte mal dort gewesen bin... 

Als ob das nicht genug wäre, ging auch ein weiterer Traum in Erfüllung... Ich konnte einen mega Dorsch von 110 cm überlisten... Seit dem bin ich mein Grinsen im Gesicht einfach nicht mehr los geworden... :q


----------



## huawei71 (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu dem geilem Dorsch#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## J&J Fishing (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petriii. Geiles Ding das grinsen kann ich verstehen


----------



## Clasher (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Casso schrieb:


> Ich habe es mir gedacht, danke euch Dreien! Konnte es auf dem kleinen Bildschirm nicht erkennen. Dann ist es aber auch ein echter Zufall dass ihr zwei von denen "erwischen" konntet


Der erste war tot und der zweite noch lebendig, aber beide am Rücken gehakt.
Gruß oLLi


----------



## Casso (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke für die Aufklärung, Olli! :m

Franz, danke für das Video. Mal wieder sehr sehenswert und Petri zu dem kampfstarken "Räuber" 

Raubfischfreak, ich kann das Grinsen in deinem Gesicht verstehen. Ich war noch nie in Norwegen möchte abe auch unbedingt mal hin. Super Fisch!


----------



## Koyote (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri an die genialen fänge.

Bei mir hat sich die Mühe nun endlich ausgezahlt und dass dran bleiben wurde belohnt :vik:.

[FONT=&quot]Erst bin ich mit Watthose zu einem Rhein Altarm, da ich wusste dass der Wasserspiegel hoch ist. Dort angekommen bat mir dann folgendes Bild:




 [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ich sag mir naja doch mehr als vorgestellt und die App (mit Hochwasser Anzeige) hatte wohl doch recht. Doch trotz Hochwasser schnapp ich meinen Rucksack "Spro Backpack", den Kescher und meine BC mit dem Texas-Rig und wage den Weg durch die Fluten wo vorher ein Weg war. 

Am eigentlichen Wasser angekommen, werfe ich ein paar Mal die BC aus, das sich aber mit dem Rucksack auf der Schulter, etwas schwerer auswerfen lässt und da ich weit und breit keine Stelle zum Ablegen des Rucksacks sehe, entscheide ich mich kurz Hand für heut die Stelle zu wechseln.

Also wieder zurück zum Auto, Watthose ausgezogen und losgefahren. 30 km entfernt an einer anderen Stelle des Rheins an den Hauptstrom angekommen. Packe ich trotz trübem Wasser folgenden Wurm an meine T-Rig Montage:[/FONT]





[FONT=&quot]Und ab damit in die wirbelnde Strömung. Völlig abwesend schau ich mir die vorbeilaufenden, oder am Rhein sitzenden Leute an... Plötzlich kommt der Tock und die Hand reagiert ganz automatisch und setzt den Anhieb. Erst als die Rute sich krümmt und zuckt, zieht dies die Aufmerksamkeit meiner herumschweifenden Gedanken zu sich und der Drill hat meine volle Aufmerksamkeit. Alles drum herum wird blitzartig ausgeblendet. Beim ersten platsch an der Oberfläche sehe ich meinen lang ersehnten ersten Barsch, vor lauter Adrenalin und Freude schlägt mein Herz höher, endlich denk ich mir und schau nach dem Kescher ohne die Augen vom Barsch zu lassen. "Hoffentlich hab ich Ihn gut gehakt und bitte, bitte nicht Abspringen." denk ich mir. Doch eher ich noch weiter wegen dem Kescher schauen wollte, laufe ich schon den kleinen Abhang runter und Automatisch geht der Daumen in den Mund des Barsches, ja gut festhalten. Doch dann macht er einen Ruck und befreit sich von der Hand, sofort der zweite Versuch diesmal sitzt der Daumen besser und ich kann Ihn landen. Schnell auf den Kescher gelegt um den Fang zu [FONT=&quot]f[/FONT]otografieren und erstmal aufgeatmet und meinen ersten Barsch-Jubelschrei von mir gegeben. Die Freude des Erfolges machen sich bemerkbar und ich rede mit mir Selbst "Ja, wie geil der erste barsch und dann so ein dicker":[/FONT]





[FONT=&quot]Die Befürchtung einen Barsch nicht fangen zu können verschwindet im nu und Erleichterung und Begeisterung macht sich breit. Ich küss den Fisch und bedanke mich ganz Herzlich bei Ihm für den geilen Drill. 

Nachdem ich mich nach diesem Erlebnis gefangen hatte und ich das Ereignis in mir Review passieren ließ, wollte ich diesen Kick nochmal spüren.
Ich sag nur, Blut geleckt ;-). Diesmal mehr bei der Sache und den Kescher direkt am Fuß liegend, auswerfen, langsam ein kurbeln mit zuck Bewegungen, diesmal kam der Tock nach dem sechsten Wurf. Und alles ging wieder wie von selbst, Aktion, Drill, diesmal Kescher  vor und der zweite geile Barsch:[/FONT]





 Nochmal der Jubelschrei. Ich denk mir was ein geiler Tag. Und sag mir man sollte aufhören wenn es am schönsten ist.
Genug Adrenalin für die ersten Barsche und dann keine schlechten. Die Messlatte wurde ja hoch begonnen, nun bin ich gespannt auf die ü40er ;-).

LG
Koyote


----------



## jkc (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na Petri! Die ersten sind die schwersten.#6

Grüße JK


----------



## Aurikus (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jkc schrieb:


> Na Petri! Die ersten sind die schwersten.#6
> 
> Grüße JK



Sehe ich ganz genau........so! 





Petri an Alle, wieder geile Fische dabei!


----------



## Casso (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöner Bericht Koyote, danke dafür! Scheint wirklich ein guter Angeltag gewesen zu sein. Den ersten Barsch und dann gleich zwei Ü30e. Petri!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Koyote,
ein toller Bericht von dir, du kannst gut schreiben.
Mit solchen Berichten machen die Fangmeldungen gleich doppelt so viel Spaß. Gerne mehr davon... also ran ans Wasser


----------



## warenandi (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So, 
neue Rute, neue Rolle, neue Schnur...
Das erste mal dieses Jahr die Barsche ärgern gewesen und dann gleich dieser hübsche 37er. 
Und einen 30er gab es auch noch hinterher.:vik:


----------



## CLA999 (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wer hat gesagt das Karpfen keine Raubfische sind?
Ein wunderschöner Angeltag
Am Sonntag, habe ich eine Karpfe gefangen (+- 60 cm mit einem 3,8 cm Tiny Fry von Illex und einer 2-8 gr Rute) und einen Barsch (klein aber mein), die zügig ins Wasser zurückgesetzt wurden.


----------



## RayZero (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Koyote schrieb:


> Bei mir hat sich die Mühe nun endlich ausgezahlt und dass dran bleiben wurde belohnt :vik:.



Ausdauer wird beim Barscheln belohnt :m
Petri zum geilsten Fisch in unseren Gewässern #h


----------



## brauni (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle! Geile Fische#6
Da ich in letzter Zeit sehr viele Hechte u. Zander fangen konnte sollte es mal wieder ein Wels sein! Hat gleich beim 1. Anlauf geklappt!


----------



## srim1337 (22. Juni 2016)

Petri an alle,


----------



## Ichamel (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gratuliere zum fetten Wels. Meiner heute Nacht war deutlich zierlicher aber hatte auch Wampe...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



CLA999 schrieb:


> Wer hat gesagt das Karpfen keine Raubfische sind?
> Ein wunderschöner Angeltag
> Am Sonntag, habe ich eine Karpfe gefangen (+- 60 cm mit einem 3,8 cm Tiny Fry von Illex und einer 2-8 gr Rute) und einen Barsch (klein aber mein), die zügig ins Wasser zurückgesetzt wurden.



Der macht Spaß an so einer Rute....
 Beim nächsten mal tue ihm aber den gefallen und lege ihn nicht ins Gras und panier ihn so, die Schleimschicht wird sich freuen drüber.


----------



## el.Lucio (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein 1. Versehecht :vik:


----------



## hans21 (23. Juni 2016)

Eben nach der Arbeit nen kleinen Schlenker an den Kölner Rhein unternommen. Große Hoffnungen auf einen Fang hatte ich keine. Die bei dem Hochwasser wenigen aussichtsreichen Stellen sind i.d.R. fest in der Hand von Ansitzanglern. Ich gönne es jedem, hatte aber auch schon mal den Verdacht, die Kollegen haben einen Schichtplan. 



Warum auch immer, heute waren erst 4 Ruten aufgebaut und so kam ich unverhofft auf ein paar laufende Meter Spundwand, genug  für ein paar Würfe mit einem 12cm Fox Shad.



Beim 2 Wurf gabs ein vorsichtigen Biss 1,5m vor der Spundwand. Ich dachte an halbwüchse Zander oder kleine Barsche. Das ging noch ein paar mal so, immer ungefähr an der gleichen Stelle. Irgendwann hing er dann. Der Drill war heftig. Barsche gehen doch ganz anders ab als Zander.


----------



## Zmann (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute gab es einen 69er Feierabend Zander für die Küche.
Dickes Petri allen Fängern!


----------



## rainbowrunner (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War die Nacht am Main bei Raunheim fischen. Hatte zwei Ruten mit Tauwurm auf Aal ausgelegt. Und was kam heraus?
 Yeah, Zander, 91 cm, 7,5 kg...auf Tauwurm!!! Mein persönlich Bester :m Am Main gibt´s immer wieder Überraschungen


----------



## Koyote (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri! hab vom Main noch nichts gefangen aber probier ich weiterhin bin ab und zu wenn ich nicht am Rhein etc. bin, unterwegs von Ginsheim-Raunheim und Danke für die Glückwünsche 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis Knoll (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@rainbowrunner
Dickes Petri zu dem strammen Burschen, was ein toller Fisch.

@hans21
Es ist immer wieder spannend zu sehen, wie unterschiedlich die Barsche aussehen können. Deiner fast komplett ohne Färbung. Sehe ich in letzter Zeit oft.
Mein letzter Barsch sah auch eher wie Rocksteady und Bebop aus der Kanalisation, während andere Barsche vor Farbe glänzen. Tolle und vielseitige Tiere.

Petri allen Fängern


----------



## Laichzeit (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der Barsch hat die selbe Lehmfarbe wie die Flüsse in letzter Zeit.
Schon interessant, wie vielfältig die Barsche gefärbt sind, auch die Zahl der Streifen ist sehr variabel.


----------



## Justsu (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri an die Fänger hier, tolle Fische! 

Besonders der Tauwurm-Zander ist ja ein Knaller!|bigeyes

Die blasse Barschfärbung dürfte aber wohl andere Gründe haben...|rolleyes

und so sehr variabel ist die Anzahl der Streifen auch nicht, meist sind's 5 oder 7 ;-)

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## hans21 (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke fürs Petri!



Justsu schrieb:


> Die blasse Barschfärbung dürfte aber wohl andere Gründe haben...|rolleyes



Dann sag mal, was dürften die Gründe sein?


----------



## warenandi (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



hans21 schrieb:


> Danke fürs Petri!
> 
> 
> 
> Dann sag mal, was dürften die Gründe sein?



Eventuell wenn der Fisch schon einige Zeit nicht mehr unter den lebenden verweilt. Dann sehen die bei mir genauso aus. 
Also, völlig normal.


----------



## hans21 (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



warenandi schrieb:


> Eventuell wenn der Fisch schon einige Zeit nicht mehr unter den lebenden verweilt. Dann sehen die bei mir genauso aus.
> Also, völlig normal.



In dem Fall war es allerdings anders. Der sah schon vorm Keschern so aus und das Foto wurde ca. 1 Minute nach dem Fang geschossen. Hab mal bisschen gegoogelt. Event. ein s.g. Jagebarsch sprich Freiwasserbarsch der wegen Hochwasser einmal zuviel die Uferregion besucht hat..


----------



## lurchi19 (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



hans21 schrieb:


> In dem Fall war es allerdings anders. Der sah schon vorm Keschern so aus und das Foto wurde ca. 1 Minute nach dem Fang geschossen. Hab mal bisschen gegoogelt. Event. ein s.g. Jagebarsch sprich Freiwasserbarsch der wegen Hochwasser einmal zuviel die Uferregion besucht hat..


Das mit dem Hochwasser verstehe ich nicht..


----------



## Laichzeit (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Beim Barsch gibt es viel mehr Farbvarianten als grün mit 5-7 Streifen, alles aber eher selten.
Das wurde untersucht, hier als Download.
http://www.arsa-conf.com/archive/?vid=1&aid=3&kid=60101-414&q=f1
Sind auch hübsche Bilder dabei.

Petri allen Fängern!


----------



## warenandi (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



hans21 schrieb:


> In dem Fall war es allerdings anders. Der sah schon vorm Keschern so aus und das Foto wurde ca. 1 Minute nach dem Fang geschossen. Hab mal bisschen gegoogelt. Event. ein s.g. Jagebarsch sprich Freiwasserbarsch der wegen Hochwasser einmal zuviel die Uferregion besucht hat..



Mir ist das doch Scheixxegal. Musst dich doch nicht rechtfertigen hier. Ist ein schöner Moppel und gut ist. Ob nun Tot oder lebendig. :m


----------



## TooShort (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*







Erster Barsch an meiner neuen BC Combo. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## warenandi (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



TooShort schrieb:


> Erster Barsch an meiner neuen BC Combo.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk



Passend zu deinem Nickname....
Petri!:m


----------



## TooShort (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wohl wahr. Aber macht nichts. Freut mich trotzdem. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## warenandi (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sicher kann dich das freuen. Der Barsch hat ne richtig schöne Zeichnung.#6


----------



## Welskescherer (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gabs es Freitag Abend beim Aalangeln an einem unserer ostfriesichen Kanälen einen 77er Hecht auf Köderfisch. Auf Wurm lief wieder mal nichts.
Der Biss hat sich schon kurz vorher angekündigt als es etwa 2 m neben der Pose einen Platscher gab durch einen Räuber. Etwa 2 Minuten später ging die Pose ab. Nach dem Biss gab es direkt neben der abtauchenden Pose einen weiteren Platscher als wenn sich der Hecht noch einen weiteren Fisch geschnappt hat.


----------



## geomujo (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wir können ja mal ne Kategorie "kleinster gefangener Fisch" aufmachen 

Hatte  auch dieses Jahr wieder Barsche die kaum größer als 6-7cm waren, die  sich an einem 5cm-Wobbler vergriffen haben. Die müssten eigentlich doch  noch soo zart sein, dass man sie wie Sprotten verwerten könnte?! Schutz  genießt der Barsch bei uns keinerlei mehr. Weder Maß nach Zeit schränken  den Fangspass ein.


----------



## Kiesbank (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute hats auch mal wieder geklappt. 

Gesendet von meinem ZP999 mit Tapatalk


----------



## warenandi (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



sirkay schrieb:


> Heute hats auch mal wieder geklappt.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ZP999 mit Tapatalk



Was hat denn geklappt???|kopfkrat
Erfolgreiche Sitzung auf Klo gehabt?:m


----------



## hanzz (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



warenandi schrieb:


> Was hat denn geklappt???|kopfkrat
> Erfolgreiche Sitzung auf Klo gehabt?:m


Gesendet von....


----------



## Torsten-kuehn (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein Sohn hat gleich am ersten Tag im Urlaub einen schönen Barsch fangen können[emoji2]


----------



## phirania (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Torsten-kuehn schrieb:


> Mein Sohn hat gleich am ersten Tag im Urlaub einen schönen Barsch fangen können[emoji2]



Na denn mal dickes Petri an den Junior..#6


----------



## Deep Down (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri dem Sohnemann zum schönen Barsch! Weiter so!


----------



## captn-ahab (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein dickes Petri!
Da kann der junge Mann zurecht stolz sein, der Papa natürlich auch.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein 27er von gestern, kurz vor Sonnenuntergang gefangen. Mehr war leider nicht drin.


----------



## Schugga (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Torsten-kuehn schrieb:


> Mein Sohn hat gleich am ersten Tag im Urlaub einen schönen Barsch fangen können[emoji2]




Es ist so süß, wie stolz die Kleinen immer gucken :l


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da ist nicht nur der kleine stolz wie Bolle, sicherlich auch der Papa #6 Dickes Petri dazu... Ich hoffe ich bekomme meine kleine (5 Wochen) später auch mal mit ans Wasser... :k

Gestern Abend bin ich nochmal für zwei Stündchen spontan los mit der Spinnrute und es hat kurz vor Ende doch noch gerappelt... |supergri Auf einen 2,8 Swing Impact ist mir noch ein Waller eingestiegen... 

Tight Lines... #:


----------



## warenandi (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum Wels!
Hab ich mich noch nicht rangetraut. Vielleicht mal dieses Jahr. 
#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Torsten-kuehn schrieb:


> Mein Sohn hat gleich am ersten Tag im Urlaub einen schönen Barsch fangen können[emoji2]


Geil!!!!


----------



## Aurikus (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Torsten-kuehn schrieb:


> Mein Sohn hat gleich am ersten Tag im Urlaub einen schönen Barsch fangen können[emoji2]



Superklasse!! 
Ein dickes Petri an den großen Kleinen!


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich möchte dem Bengel auch zum ersten Barsch gratulieren!
Aber ist  es wirklich nötig, dass Bild vom stolzen Vater und glücklichem Jüngling hier insgesammt 4x zu "zitieren"?
Ich find es ätzend und bezeichnend einfältig!
Besonders lästig, wenn man wie ich momentan, ein lahmes Netz hat.

Jürgen


----------



## captn-ahab (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der Blick ist wirklich super, kann ich nur nochmal sagen!
Sollte ich das Paket gewinnen bekommt er es


----------



## anglermeister17 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Taxidermist: recht hast, bin genau deiner Meinung! 
on Topic: am WE los gewesen, leider abgeschneidert


----------



## capri2 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na dann werfe ich auch mal ein Bild von meinem kurzen mit ein..
Ist allerdings schon 3 Wochen her..
Gebissen auf Jerk
Ps: da er erst 4 ist hat er natürlich nur fleißig "geholfen"


----------



## Dennis Knoll (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ebenfalls Petri den Junganglern hier 



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Aber ist  es wirklich nötig, dass Bild vom stolzen Vater und glücklichem Jüngling hier insgesammt 4x zu "zitieren"?
> Ich find es ätzend und bezeichnend einfältig!
> Besonders lästig, wenn man wie ich momentan, ein lahmes Netz hat.


Ich bin da ganz bei dir, in Zitaten sollte man das Bild nicht unbedingt erneut zitieren.
Allerdings kann ich dich beruhigen, dein Internet belastet es nicht doppelt. Wenn das Bild einmal geladen ist, dann kann man es auch mehrfach anzeigen.


----------



## phirania (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



capri2 schrieb:


> Na dann werfe ich auch mal ein Bild von meinem kurzen mit ein..
> Ist allerdings schon 3 Wochen her..
> Gebissen auf Jerk
> Ps: da er erst 4 ist hat er natürlich nur fleißig "geholfen"



Na denn mal Petri an den Kurzen.#6
So sieht Freude aus über den Fang#h


----------



## TooShort (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute war bei mir auch wieder Kleinfischtag. Hecht von 45cm, der sofort zurück ging und ein kleiner gestreifter. 






Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Brachsenfan (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die zwei Kurzen!
An alle Väter:
Nehmt eure Kids mit ans Wasser!
Sonst sind Jugendwarte wie ich irgendwann arbeitslos!:c


----------



## W-Lahn (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zanderlein auf Blech


----------



## captn-ahab (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein Sohn (3 Jahre) durfte gestern diesen Barsch keschern, das Foto wurde anschließend den Großeltern und allen nachbarn die unseren Weg kreuzten gezeigt, so stolz war er.


----------



## Torsten-kuehn (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Vielen Dank für das große positive Feedback![emoji2]
Bei mir gab es gestern einen Barsch von ca. 30cm (siehe Bild mittig in der Pfanne[emoji6]). 
Heute hat mein Sohn einen 25er Barsch an die Spinnrute bekommen und einen kleinen Hecht hatten wir auch. Der darf noch wachsen[emoji6]. Leider ist mir ein Barsch ü30 vorm Kescher abgehauen. Hat trotzdem viel Spaß am leichten Gerät gemacht.


----------



## Deep Down (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde!

Ich schieb mal für Juni noch nen genauen Meter nach!





Schön bei Vollmond gefangen!


----------



## Deep Down (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Und weil es so schön war noch ein paar Tage später nen schicken 86er!


----------



## Lichty (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Von mir gibts auch noch ein Foto fürn Juni...
Petri Heil in die Runde.....


----------



## Torsten-kuehn (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den tollen Fängen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

werbung​*Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist​*




*JEDEN MONAT für 3 ANGLER JE 3 KÖDERSETS ZU GEWINNEN!!​*

*WIE könnt ihr gewinnen?​*
*Ganz einfach:*
*Wer im Thread "Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist " eine Fangmeldung postet, nimmt automatisch an der Verlosung für den Monat teil.*

Die Gewinner werden von uns benachrichtigt und bekommen die Ködersets zu geschickt.

Wie immer:
Unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges



*Was gibt es zu gewinnen?​



*








Weitere Infos zu Quantum und Quantum-Produkten findet ihr auf der Seite von Zebco Europe (http://www.zebco-europe.biz/de/startseite/) und hier im Online-Katalog von Quantum:






*Wir freuen uns auf eure Fangmeldungen und wünschen euch viel Glück bei der monatlichen Verlosung!*​
Die Gewinner Juni 2016:

Deep Down

marcellus07

Aalangler66


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

*Sonderpreise Juni*​



Die Preise im von Quantum gesponserten Fangmeldungsthread werden ja ausgelöst, da kann ich nicht einfach die Leute bestimmen, welche Preise bekommen..

*Aber wir hatten im Juni 2 so tolle Fangmeldungen, dass wir dafür mit Quantum einen Sonderpreis ausgeben.*

Die beiden namentlich unbekannten Jungs aus den folgenden 2 Meldungen bekommen auch ein Päckchen mit Quantum-Ködern über ihre hier bei uns gemeldeten Väter.

Wir finden diese Fangmeldungen, diese unverfälscht zu sehende Fangfreude der beiden Jungs, sind definitiv einen solchen Sonderpreis wert!!!

*Und wie immer bedanken wir uns bei Quantum für das Sponsoring!!*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4531258#post4531258






http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4540823#post4540823


----------



## Torkel (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Tolle Aktion und ein HOCH aufs AB !


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Und auf Quantum als Sponsor, ohne die das so nicht möglich wäre!


----------



## RaiZi (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Guten Morgen,die letzten Tage konnte ich 2 Hechte und einen Zander fangen.
Der Hecht auf dem ersten Bild ist 85 cm lang,der zweite Hecht ist 70cm,und der Zander ist 70 cm lang.
Alle drei habe ich auf totem Köderfisch auf der Grundmontage gefangen.
Lg Rainer


----------



## Franz_16 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@RaiZi
Herzlich Willkommen an Board und Petri Heil zu den schönen Räubern #6


----------



## Menzer (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Fänger und nochmal Daumen hoch an Quantum!!! Ich finde es super, dass sie die Jungangler unterstützen!!! Tolle Aktion!!!


----------



## marcellus07 (2. Juli 2016)

Ihr macht das echt gut Thomas ... Daumen hoch.

Danke


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zanderfürst (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Prima und meinen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Seele (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Sonderpreise Juni*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Find ich Klasse #6


----------



## Darket (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die Aktion ist sehr schön, Kompliment an Quantum und natürlich Glückwunsch an die Jungs. Bei den Bildern freue ich mich schon darauf in einigen Jahren wenn sie alt genug ist mit meiner Tochter gemeinsam ans Wasser zu gehen.


----------



## Deep Down (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Merci und die Sonderaktion find ich richtig Klasse!#6#6#6


----------



## phirania (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






Bei mir gabs gestern diesen kleinen Punker..


----------



## Torsten-kuehn (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wir haben gestern Abend unseren ersten Wels an den Haken gebracht.[emoji2] aber groß darf er erst noch werden [emoji6]


----------



## kati48268 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gab es auch nur einen Zwerg.


----------



## phirania (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Und der Wels ist mir gestern vorm Ufer ausgestiegen...#q


----------



## Harry84 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil an alle!

 Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle recht herzlich für die Sonderaktion des ABs und des Sponsors Quantum bedanken, aber auch für die vielen, tollen Zusprüche, die ich von den Usern hier erhalten habe.
 Mein Kleiner ist zwar schon stolz wie Oskar aber der Gewinn des Sonderpreises ist natürlich nochmal die Krönung des Ganzen...

 Vielen Dank! Macht weiter so!

 Gruß,
 Harry


----------



## aufe_und_obe (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern auf 8cm kopyto 
Mit 91,5cm mein neuer pb, der kescher hatte das Gewicht nicht ausgehalten  hat jemand einen Tipp für gute Spin kescher?  Das Problem hier ist oft die Böschung die eine Handlandung fast unmöglich bzw. Unnötig gefährlich macht....


----------



## Koyote (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri! Glaub den gleichen hab ich auch weil er so handlich ist. Von comoran oder? Der geht schnell kaputt... Bin auch schon auf suche  hab ein paar angeschaut zB. Fox Rage Speedflow oder D.A.M Effzett Faltbarer Spinn- Kecher.. Etc. Aber noch keinen geholt... Lg

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## pike-81 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moinsen!
Einen Kescher mit kapitalem Inhalt hebt man immer senkrecht, und nicht waagerecht aus dem Wasser. 
Das sollte selbst ein günstiges Modell einige Male mitmachen. 
Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Harry84 schrieb:


> Petri Heil an alle!
> 
> Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle recht herzlich für die Sonderaktion des ABs und des Sponsors Quantum bedanken, aber auch für die vielen, tollen Zusprüche, die ich von den Usern hier erhalten habe.
> Mein Kleiner ist zwar schon stolz wie Oskar aber der Gewinn des Sonderpreises ist natürlich nochmal die Krönung des Ganzen...
> ...


Klasse, danke für die Rückmeldung, freut mich!!


----------



## Koyote (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> Einen Kescher mit kapitalem Inhalt hebt man immer senkrecht, und nicht waagerecht aus dem Wasser.
> Das sollte selbst ein günstiges Modell einige Male mitmachen.
> Petri


Das ist natürlich vorausgesetzt . Bei meinem ist das Gewinde zum verlängern kaputt gegangen...

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## aufe_und_obe (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jup, der von cormoran. Hatte auch schon etliche Fische sicher damit gelandet. Nur war es absehbar das der Tag seines Ablebens kommt, für Forelle und Barsch (immer noch)absolut ausreichend, aber der Hecht war jetzt zu viel 
Defekt ist der Verbindungsschlauch zwischen den bügeln dadurch ist dann das Netz im oberen Teil zu stark belastet worden und eingerissen, zusätzlich hat  die Teleskopverbindung das zeitlich gesegnet . Ich hab also den kescher richtig benutzt; )
Sehr schade hoffentlich find ich entsprechenden Ersatz


----------



## Angler9999 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Kescherfragen  da lang bitte  -------> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=3&order=desc&page=2

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317125


Petri an die Fänger und toll der Sonderpreis.


----------



## phirania (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zählt die hier jetzt als Raubfisch..? |kopfkrat
Eigentlich sollte die kleine Grundel ja ein Barschköder sein.


----------



## Koyote (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hab mit nem Freund den ersten Rapfen gefangen .






Echt genial wie der auf der Oberfläche einschlägt.

Lg

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Harry$ (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo zusammen.....

 Konnte am Sonntag meinen ersten Hecht 2016 fangen.
 Und gleich wieder einen ü Meter.#h

 Gruß Harry


----------



## phirania (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri.#6
Stattliche Hechtdame.


----------



## TooShort (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri  schöner Fisch. Traumhaft. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aurikus (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Juten Abend zusammen!

Geht ja schon wieder klasse los diesen Monat. 
Dickes Petri erstmal! :-D

Ich war heute nochmal ein Stündchen, nachdem ich Gestern echt Pech gehabt habe. 
Ein kleines Trostpflaster habe ich nach mehreren Fehlbissen dann doch noch zustande bekommen....


----------



## motocross11 (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Erstmal Petri an Alle Fänger. Hier mal ein paar Fänge der letzten Zeit
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












































Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## laxvän (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wow |bigeyes,
 schöne Strecke und dickes Petri Heil zu der schönen Räuber-Mischung.#6


----------



## Ichamel (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bist ja der Rapfen King hier.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wieso Rapfen - er angelt sich doch durch die ganze Palette ;-)))


----------



## Angler9999 (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöne Fänge 

Petri dafür


----------



## RayZero (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Megastrecke - und tolles Boot  ... würde auch gerne mal von so nem Boot aus angeln


----------



## Dennis Knoll (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den Fischen und der Mega Strecke.

Ich war am Montag das erste Mal mit dem Boot in diesem Jahr los. Erst die Sorge, ob alles noch läuft. Natürlich nicht, E-Boot Motor kaputt. Aber der Benziner lief nach einer Weile wieder einwandfrei.

Zu zweit über 20 Fische, bei mir waren es leider nur 4 Mini Barsche und ein Hecht. Irgendwie war da der Wurm... ähhh Twister drin... Diverse Jigs und Gummis abgerissen und am Ende nur noch mit Resten gefischt.

Aber Hauptsache Spaß am Wasser :vik:


----------



## Koyote (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



RayZero schrieb:


> Megastrecke - und tolles Boot  ... würde auch gerne mal von so nem Boot aus angeln


Oh ja das wäre mal eine Erfahrung 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fliegen Peitsche (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moinsen liebe Bordies.

Erstmal Petri an alle schöne Fische dabei.

So mein Juli begann sehr vielversprchend,

In der Nacht vom 1. auf den 2. Juli konnte ich in der Hamburger Elbe diese Aale landen. Der grosse ist 83 cm ohne Gewicht : 












Ps: bin da echt müde auf dem Bild. 

und am 3. Juli hab ich diese wunderschöne Esox Ladi zum Essen einladen können. 85 cm und 4,4 Kg:


----------



## kati48268 (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*











Mach's gut! #h


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@kati 
wunderbarer Hecht! Klasse #6 

Bei mir wars in letzter Zeit auch ganz OK!


----------



## Siever (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sauber, Petri Männers. Der Hecht von Kati sieht ganz schön bullig aus


----------



## Schugga (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Euch allen zu den wundervollen Fängen!!!! :m:m:m



 Ich versuch's mal hier, weil in dem ortsbezogenen Thread irgendwie nix los ist seit Monaten... (Kleines Offtopic, bitte nicht böse sein )

??? Sind *Bremerhavener* hier???
 Dann bitte mal hier reinklicken und mir schreiben |wavey:


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gabs gestern am späten Abend endlich wieder einen maßigen Zander (ca. 60) aus dem MLK.


----------



## junglist1 (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der sieht von der Färbung aus als wenn er noch bei der Laichpflege wär, was ja eigendlich nicht sein kann.....


----------



## Dennis Knoll (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



junglist1 schrieb:


> Der sieht von der Färbung aus als wenn er noch bei der Laichpflege wär, was ja eigendlich nicht sein kann.....


So etwas ist nicht ungewöhnlich und kann sich je nach Gewässer unterscheiden.

In den Niederlanden fange ich auch im Winter oder zu anderen Zeiten hin und wieder Zander mit einer sehr dunklen Färbung.

Petri den Fängern


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



junglist1 schrieb:


> Der sieht von der Färbung aus als wenn er noch bei der Laichpflege wär, was ja eigendlich nicht sein kann.....



Kommt auch immer etwas aufs momentane Licht an. Hätte ich den am Tag fotografiert, wäre er heller und ginge auch mehr ins gelb / braun.


----------



## kati48268 (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Siever schrieb:


> Der Hecht von Kati sieht ganz schön bullig aus


91cm & verdammt gut im Futter.


----------



## zokker (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern. Wieso werden denn hier keine Aale mehr gepostet?

Letzte Nacht. 69 und 75 cm.






Gruß zokker#h


----------



## chef (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Brotzeitwaller in 3 Aggregatszuständen ;-)


----------



## diaryofdreams (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Anbei das Bild meines ersten Zander´s den ich mit einem Gummi überlisten konnte. Stolze 58 cm. Eigentlich wollte ich nur Köderfische fangen, nachdem 20 Minuten keine Rotauge gebissen hat holte ich die Jigrute aus dem Kofferraum. Beim ersten Wurf konnte ich dann diesen Stachelritter zum Landgang überreden :m


----------



## Deep Down (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu  den Zandern, Aalen und Hechten!

Heute schepperte dieser Meter5 auf nen Jerkbait!


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch allen Fängern, insbesondere dem Juristen ;-))


----------



## ollifischer (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier noch ein Nachtrag vom 29.06.:

Da auf Kunstköder in den letzten Wochen nicht wirklich was lief, probierte ich es mal wieder mit dem Köfi an der Pose.

78cm, gefangen in der Ruhr.

Da ich alleine war, leider ein nicht zu tolles Fangfoto, nur zur Dokumentation 


Tight Lines,

Oliver


----------



## zokker (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier werden viel zu wenige Aale gepostet.





Petri allen Fängern ...

Gruß zokker


----------



## phirania (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Boooh ne hast du nen langen Aal..
Petri schöne Schlange.#6


----------



## Dennis Knoll (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da ist ja wieder einiges raus gekommen, petri 
Und schön mal wieder Aale vom zokker zu sehen. #6

-------------

Man soll ja nach den Sternen greifen...

So ungefähr haben mein Angelkollege und ich uns das an diesem Samstag gedacht und uns ein sehr hohes Ziel gesetzt. Wir wollten 10 Fische fangen und dabei die Raubfische Zander, Hecht und Barsch überlisten.





(10 Fische als Ziel... man will ja nach den Sternen greifen)

Dazu sind wir in meine zweite Heimat, den Niederlanden gefahren und haben dort eine größere Tour mit vielen neuen aber auch bekannten Spots abgefahren. 

Den ganzen Tag über ist es ganz passabel gelaufen und sowohl Zander als auch Hechte haben sich überlisten lassen. Es war zwar Frittenparty angesagt, denn wirklich jeder der Fische war sehr klein. Aber wir sind unserem Ziel näher gekommen.

An unserem vorletzten Spot angekommen, habe ich den Köder an eine Stelle geworfen, die nur so nach Barsch stinkt. Und ich sollte recht behalten, denn noch bevor ich den Schnurbügel umklappen konnte, war die Schnur bereits in eine andere Richtung gewandert und ein spannender Drill stellte sich ein.

Schon bei meiner recht dominanten(eher hysterischen|bla:) Aufforderung den Kescher aufzubauen, konnte mein Kollege bereits erkennen das unser erster größerer Fisch am Haken ist und ab hier ging alles recht schnell. 

Ein wunderschöner 44er Barsch hatte den Köder komplett inhaliert und sich mit mir für ein kurzes Foto verabredet, ehe er schnell wieder ins kühle Nass freigelassen wurde.





Ein toller Abschluss für diesen spannenden Tag. Am Ende waren es 12 Fische und unser Ziel damit erreicht.

Geiler Angeltag - ich liebe mein Hobby #6


----------



## anglermeister17 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Servus u Petri den Fängern. War eendlich auch mal unterwegs gestern, am Neckar bei Stgt. Die Welsjagd gestaltete sich anfänglich zäh und alles Andere als einfach. Zuerst ein Abzug auf Wurm mit 5 Tauis um ca 11H bei herrlichem Sonnenschein, dann später noch ein Biss mit typ Welsspuren auf den halbierten Köderdöbel vom Spinnerfoto, aber das wars dann. Gegen Abend wurden 13 Std ausharren beim Sonnenuntergang dann doch belohnt, auch wenns nicht der Größte war, immerhin ein Anfang ist gemacht, bisher PB. Schön war vor Allem der charakteristische Biss, exakt wie schon oft beschrieben, zuerst das vorsichtige "Naschen", in immer kürzer werden Abständen, dann der stetige Abzug...geeeeiiiilll  Ich werde dranbleiben in Sachen Wels im Neckar, soviel ist sicher. Weil es waren gegen Abend deutliche Platscher verzeichnen, die nur dem Wels zugeordnet werden können, andere Fische wären nicht in der Lage zu solchen "Bugwellen"


----------



## Stumbe (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo zusammen,
Ich war heute mal wieder ein bisschen am Rhein unterwegs. Ziel war es meine UL- Rute beim zweiten Anlauf zu entjungfern. Die letzten Wochen war es durch das Hochwasser unmöglich an die Stellen zu kommen. 
Da ich bei meinem ersten UL- Versuch Probleme mit der Schnur hatte, achtete ich besonders auf die Würfe. 
Nunja- erster Wurf, erster Fisch.... Das ging ja mal gut los. Schlussendlich konnte ich 9 Barsche mit einem kleinen Spinner fangen. Zwar alle eher Kinderstube, hat jedoch am leichten Gerät viel Spaß gemacht.
Ebenso bin ich froh die Fehlerquelle bei meinem kleinen Schnurproblem gelöst zu haben.

Ich hoffe jetzt noch, dass das Wasser noch ein bisschen fällt und dann gibts wieder mehr Spots.

Insgesamt jedoch schöne 2 Stunden.






Grüße


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War heute auch spontan los am Kanal. Gab einen 50er...nichts besonderes, aber da die Saison schlecht läuft freu ich mich trotzdem etwas  Gebissen auf Döbel.


----------



## ZandersFishing (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein erster Angelurlaub 2016 in Mecklemburg Vormpommern lief sehr gut!
Konnte einige Hechte und Barsche fangen:

Hier die Barsche:

Mfg ZandersFishing!#h


----------



## RuhrPur (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



ollifischer schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Nachtrag vom 29.06.:
> 
> Da auf Kunstköder in den letzten Wochen nicht wirklich was lief, probierte ich es mal wieder mit dem Köfi an der Pose.
> 
> ...


 

 Bekommst gleich ne PN

 und Petri allen Fängern


----------



## MarkusG80 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde.

Konnte gestern beim Zanderangeln einen netten Beifang verbuchen und mit feinem Gerät diesen 120cm Waller (mein erster vernünftiger) landen









Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seele (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



MarkusG80 schrieb:


> Petri in die Runde.
> 
> Konnte gestern beim Zanderangeln einen netten Beifang verbuchen und mit feinem Gerät diesen 120cm Waller (mein erster vernünftiger) landen
> 
> ...


 


Ein wirklich sehr sehr gutes Bild. Danke dir.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mit dem Hintergrund ein starkes Bild.
Petri


----------



## hensev (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



D1985 schrieb:


> Bei mir gabs gestern am späten Abend endlich wieder einen maßigen Zander (ca. 60) aus dem MLK.




Petri.. Wie lange benötigst du eigendlcih immer um so ein perfektes Foto zu machen?? Echt wahnsinn...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke, wobei ich öfter nur schnell mal die "B-Bilder" poste. Mit zurecht legen, Kamera startklar machen und das Nötigste einstellen brauch ich wohl so 2-4 Min für so ein Foto. 

Da versuch ich keine Zeit zu verlieren, da sonst der Fisch (je nach Art) schnell blass oder sehr fleckig werden kann. Feinheiten mach ich dann in Ruhe irgendwann am PC, oft aber erst nach dem Posten hier.


----------



## srim1337 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle!

In den letzten Monat bestimmt so um 50 und mehr Barsche gefangen..


----------



## motocross11 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde, bei mir gab es letzte Woche einen bunten Mix aus Hecht, Barsch und Rapfen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## FlitzeZett (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Richtig geile Fotos - mehr als nur Respekt!


----------



## motocross11 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier noch 2 Bilder von Barschen, große Barsche sind bei uns leider sehr rar[emoji22]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Amimitl (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die Fische sind schick, aber wieso dieser hässliche HDR-Filter? Der ist automatisch, oder? Weil so wirklich gut gemacht sieht der nicht aus...
Der Filter verdirbts mir irgendwie leider.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da muss ich mich anschließen.
Die Strecke und die Bilder an sich, richtig klasse. Petri in dem Sinne.

Aber dieser Filter ist einfach zu to much. Ohne oder weniger wäre schöner.


----------



## pMarlboro (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

65-66cm döbel? auf blinker :^)
mein 1. Fisch


----------



## pMarlboro (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


----------



## Hezaru (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum "Döbel"


----------



## pMarlboro (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Petri zum "Döbel"



moin, ist das ein Döbel?


----------



## ayron (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



pMarlboro schrieb:


> moin, ist das ein Döbel?


Ist ein Rapfen und gebissen hat er auf Spinner:g


----------



## Trollwut (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das wird ein grätenreicher Döbelspaß mit dem Rapfen, den du gefangen hast :m

Petri #6


----------



## pMarlboro (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wusst ich nicht, sorry.
Besitze nur eine Baumarktrute und ganz Bescheidenes Zubehör hätte nicht gedachte das ich so ein großen Fisch ran bekomme.  
Das lustige ist, ich war heute in Falkensee und hatte bei einem Hänger das Glück das ich beim Lösen des Hakens einen weiteren Spinner inkl. Stahlvorfach finden konnte - den hab ich dann ein Paar KM weiter benutzt, mit Erfolg


----------



## Lajos1 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo,

na ja, sind wir nicht so streng, beim 1. Fisch darf er sich schon mal irren.
Kommt ja auch noch die Aufregung dazu.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri. Bei mir gabs u. a. wieder ein Zander....gleiche Stelle, gleiche Größe. Mal sehn, ob ich dieses Jahr noch einen besseren Zander fange.


----------



## PhantomBiss (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



pMarlboro schrieb:


> Wusst ich nicht, sorry.
> Besitze nur eine Baumarktrute und ganz Bescheidenes Zubehör hätte nicht gedachte das ich so ein großen Fisch ran bekomme.
> Das lustige ist, ich war heute in Falkensee und hatte bei einem Hänger das Glück das ich beim Lösen des Hakens einen weiteren Spinner inkl. Stahlvorfach finden konnte - den hab ich dann ein Paar KM weiter benutzt, mit Erfolg



Macht garnix! Petri Heil zum ersten Fisch! Is doch saugeil! :m


----------



## Novembermann (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Es werden zuwenig Aale hier gepostet, sagt zokker #h

1. 67er aus dem Mittellandkanal von heute Nacht.
2. Gebietsfremde Art, entnommen und entsorgt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Am Sperrtor saß ich gestern zufällig auch  Allerdings nicht ganz im Raum H 





Nochmal das gleiche Foto mit natürlicher Farbtemperatur. War gestern zu faul und müde...


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war gestern Mittag mit der leichten spinnrute am einen kleinen Flüsschen auf döbel und barsch aus.

Mit dem Kollegen hätte ich niemals gerechnet. Der erste in 15 Jahren an dem Gewässer. Ging auf einen 6gr effzett. 75cm und 4 kg.


----------



## zokker (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Novembermann und allen anderen natürlich auch.


----------



## Aurikus (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Von mir auch ein Petri an Alle! 
Herrlich, was wieder gefangen wurde. 


Ich konnte heute diesen Burschen überlisten.... 








Einen schönen Restsonntag wünsche ich


----------



## beefnoodle (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Kein Riese, aber gekämpft wie einer! Schwimmt jetzt weiter im Altrhein...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich habe auch mal wieder ein paar.
Zwischen 70 und 92 cm


----------



## Doanafischer (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*










Ca. 145cm Beifangwaller auf 10cm Rotauge am Fireball. |supergri


----------



## motocross11 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin und Petri in die Runde. Bei mir gab es am Wochende 13 Barsche, 3 Rapfen, 2 Hechte und 1 ich würde sagen Aland (ca. 50 cm) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Michael_05er (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri! Ich würde aber eher auf einen Döbel tippen.


----------



## Aurikus (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle!!

Joah, das Maul zu sehen würde mir persönlich helfen, aber von der Silhouette her tippe ich auch auf Döbel. 
Schöne Fotos übrigens!


----------



## motocross11 (18. Juli 2016)

Was mich am Döbel zweifeln lässt sind die relativ kleinen Schuppen. Hier mal mit Maul


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## zanderzone (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Würde auch Döbel sagen!!


----------



## Aurikus (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ah, Bild mit Maul.
Da bin ich mir sogar ziemlich sicher, dass es ein Döbel ist.
Auch wenn die Schuppen tatsächlich etwas klein daher kommen.


----------



## motocross11 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Cool, dann war es meinen neuer PB Döbel[emoji16]. Bisher waren die bei mir immer nur Handlang. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aurikus (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Erstmal warten, was die Spezialisten hier dazu schreiben! 

Nicht dass ich doch falsch liege.


----------



## Laichzeit (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das ist ein Aland. Döbel haben viel weniger Schuppen.
Dennoch ein ordentlicher Fisch. Petri!


----------



## Aurikus (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich habe jetzt tatsächlich mal gegoogelt, ich bleib beim Döbel. Da gab's genug Bilder, mit ähnlichem Schuppenbild. 
Aber mal schauen, was noch dazu geschrieben wird


----------



## Laichzeit (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

56+ Schuppen um genau zu sein, also etwa 10 zu viel für einen Döbel
Auf dem anderen Bild siehst du die Afterflosse, die konkav ist.
Man merke: Döbel=Afterflosse ausgebuchtet wie das Ö in Döbel, also konvex.
Für Aland und HAsel gilt konkAv, also Afterflosse nach innen gewölbt.

Zugegeben, die Merkweise ist etwas holprig aber so kann man schnell entscheiden, was es sein könnte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich find das Maul zu klein fürn Döbel (Schuppen hab ich nicht gezählt) ....

Und auch eher hochrückiger als drehrund...

Würd auch Aland TIPPEN (wissen tu ichs nicht)..


----------



## Trollwut (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Als Vielalandfänger sag ich: Das is n Aland. Obwohl die in der Größe normal wesentlich massiver gebaut sind.


----------



## wäcki (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Servus,

nach der Afterflosse ist das ein Aland.

Grüße


----------



## xbsxrvxr (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

schlanker aland#6


----------



## Amimitl (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Auf jeden Fall viel schicker ohne den starken Filter! Petri zu den Fischen


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das zu 100 % n Aland


----------



## Aurikus (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Tja, dann lag ich wohl falsch.
Leider doch kein PB :-/


----------



## Dennis Knoll (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den Fischen und vor allem Petri an motocross11, schöne Strecke und sieht so viel besser aus. #6

--

Ich war gestern mit einem Kollegen los, den ich nach über 15 Jahren das erste Mal wieder gesehen habe. Er wollte seinen ersten Raubfisch fangen (ist Karpfen Angler) und da wir wieder brennende Sonne ohne Wolken haben - mein Lieblingswetter auf die Raubfische - habe ich mit guten Fängen gerechnet. Und so sollte es auch sein. Direkt an der ersten Stelle, die wir durch Zufall gestern entdeckt haben, gab es 2 gute Zander und am Ende des Tages 7 Fischen, von denen er 3 fangen durfte.

Vor allem der letzte Barsch hat mich sehr gefreut. An einem neuen Spot angekommen, wollte er pinkeln gehen und ich sagte ihm noch: "Lass es, du musst jetzt eh für mich keschern". Und genau der erste Wurf brachte den guten Barsch und er konnte zusehen, schnell zu schütteln ehe der Barsch sich abschüttelt 

Geiler Angeltag gewesen. Heute Abends geht es erneut los!
Komisch wie die Zander, sobald wir starke Sonne haben, von unter 30cm auf über 50cm steigen und die Hechte weniger werden.


----------



## DirkulesMG (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Petri zu den Fischen und vor allem Petri an motocross11, schöne Strecke und sieht so viel besser aus. #6
> 
> --
> 
> ...



Petri zu dein tollen Fischen!


----------



## Angler9999 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

...wieder klasse, halben Bildschirm zitiert und dann 5 Worte.#d

Petri den Fängern


----------



## DirkulesMG (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> ...wieder klasse, halben Bildschirm zitiert und dann 5 Worte.#d
> 
> Petri den Fängern



Wo genau ist nun das Problem!?


----------



## anglermeister17 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Dirkules: dass mal wieder (wie schon 10000fach zuvor auch von Anderen moniert) unnötiger weise zitiert wurde, anstatt einfach "@bieberpelz: Petri Heil" zu schreiben z.B.!

Kürzer und besser, für andere User besser, vor Allem für den Blutdruck von manchen. Muss einfach nicht sein, sehe ich Ähnlich, aber bin jetzt nicht der, der Leute dafür "ankeift/ anmacht"...


----------



## Siever (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Servus zusammen,
da sind in der letzten Zeit ja wieder einige Fische an den Haken gegangen. Dickes Petri an alle und speziell an Bieberpelz für den geilen Bericht#6

Ich war am Wochenende mit Kumpel und Boardi Jkc unterwegs am Plöner See. Am ersten Tag lief es wie geschnitten Brot, am zweiten ging dann nahezu nix mehr. Aber ich möchte mich bei 9 Hechten über 70 nicht beschweren. Das war der Hammer. Hier meine vier größten der Tour. Der eine konnte sogar die Metermarke knacken. Und das nach nur 3 Minuten angeln...  . 
Den Landehandschuh habe ich wie auch die Schwimmweste aus Sicherheitsgründen benutzt. Bei Windstärke 6 und starken Böen wollte ich nichts dem Zufall überlassen...  . Bin ja schon am Ufer der größte Tollpatsch.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Tolle Strecke, Petri.

Der Plöner See steht auch bei mir schon seit Ewigkeiten auf der Liste, schließlich bin ich immer Mal wieder in Schleswig Holstein unterwegs. Aber zugetraut habe ich es mir bis dato noch nicht.


----------



## Bodensee89 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute gabs bei mir den ersten Meterhecht :m 








Diese doch etwas dürre Dame konnte bei einem 30er Castaic nicht nein sagen |supergri


----------



## anglermeister17 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@bodensee: Petri, der könnte aber echt noch n paar Barsche/ Felchen od Rotaugen extra vertragen. Echtes Magermodell, aber nichtsdestotrotz wunderschön gezeichnet allemal!

War am WE auch los, Fotos folgen spätestens dieses WE für euch!


----------



## RuhrPur (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Also ich kann kein Bild von Bodensee89 sehen. Zu wenig rechte? Trotzdem Petri an alle


----------



## Dennis Knoll (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum Meter Hecht. Der ist echt ziemlich dünn 

---

Bei mir gab es gestern erneut Barsch. Momentan gefallen mir die Barsche auch gut, ab 30cm sind es ja auch Fische 

Und Ausnahmsweise einmal Drop Shot.


----------



## Clasher (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wir sind mal wieder für 5 Tage auf der Ostsee unterwegs gewesen.
Ich froie mich schon aufs nächste mal im August.
Gruß oLLi


----------



## wakko (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern!
Gerade am Wasser angekommen: Während ich noch an meiner Gummiflitsche rumbastel, ruft mein Großer "Fisch" und hat die Regenbogenforelle schon selbstständig gekeschert. Das ganze am Fluß auf Spinner.


----------



## motocross11 (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen, war gestern mit nem Kumpel an der Havel unterwegs. Ich konnte 4 Barsche und 4 Rapfen landen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## motocross11 (21. Juli 2016)

Heut Abend gab es 1 Hecht und 1 Barsch. Leider hab ich 3 Rapfen Bisse verpasst[emoji22]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Santy (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Iphone und Hechtfritten, dass ich das noch erleben darf...


----------



## anglermeister17 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Santy: Spar dir deine sarkastischen Kommentare, würde ich vorschlagen, ich denke im Vergleich zu "Motocross" hast du bis jetzt nichts, od nur sehr wenig an Fangpostings hier "geleistet", anstatt solch unterschwelliger Bemerkungen sollte man, wenn man nix Anderes beizutragen hat, vlt einfach mal die Klappe halten?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sodele  -ALLE bleiben hier wie üblich ruhig und freundlich miteinander, gehen nicht aufeinander los und Santy wird solches Fangbildflaming, das wir nicht dulden, künftig auch einfach unterlassen und schon ist alles wieder paletti..

Wie immer:
Ansage, keine Bitte und nicht zu diskutieren, nur zu befolgen...

danke


----------



## Hechtbär (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich konnte nach langer Durststrecke auch mal wieder einen Hecht überzeugen:

 71cm
 2,3kg

 Gruß, Erik


----------



## Dennis Knoll (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da sind wieder klasse Fische bei, Petri


----------



## Novembermann (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern Nacht gab es einen 68er Aal auf Madenbündel und einen 50 er Zander auf eine Minigrundel die für Aal gedacht war, aus dem Mittellandkanal.


----------



## ado (23. Juli 2016)

Nach langer angelfreier Zeit in heimischen Gefilden aufgrund von Hochwasser konnte ich heute früh einen sehr schöne 37er Barsch landen.


----------



## warenandi (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle!
Grade auch der Barsch hier über mir. Sieht richtig Klasse aus!
Momentan is soviel zu tun. Gott sei dank ab Montag Urlaub. Endlich wieder Zeit für Angeln. :vik:


----------



## LOCHI (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

105cm, 9,4kg, Wobbler


----------



## kati48268 (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wenn man so gar nicht weiß, was man am Nachmittag mit wenig Zeit veranstalten könnte, sind die Punker immer noch beste Unterhaltung.
Und so was von geil gefärbt im klaren Sommerwasser!


----------



## anglermeister17 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wie versprochen hier die Pics vom letzten WE. Ein Barsch mit ca vierzig und der schoenste Zander mit ca sechzig gingen jeweils kurz vorm Kescher ab. Dieses WE wird es trotz geplantem Welsansitz nix, habe die Angelladenoeffnungszeiten gestern verpasst #q


----------



## Dennis Knoll (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mensch, was war das für ein spannendes Wochenende voller Höhen und Tiefen.

Am Samstag haben wir eine neue und weiter entfernte Strecke in den Niederlanden probiert. Erst morgens fast gefroren und innerhalb weniger Minuten von 19 Grad auf über 35 Grad, weil die Wolkendecke aufgebrochen und komplett verschwunden ist. Dem entsprechend schwer war es und es gab vorerst nur eine Brasse auf Jig und ein 15cm Hecht. 
Gegen Abend an der letzten Stelle gab es dann noch Hecht und Zander innerhalb kürzester Zeit. Ein Fressrausch.










Der Sonntag war aber das absolute Highlight.
Den ganzen Tag über konnte ich Fänge verbuchen, wobei die Hechte eindeutig dominiert haben. Am Ende waren es 3 Barsche, 2 Zander und 7 Hechte. Klasse Tag!





Nach diesem schönen 37er Barsch, habe ich erneut unter die selbe Brücke geworfen. Das Wasser war sehr klar, eigentlich ein Gewässer was ich nicht befische. Direkt bei diesem Wurf sehe ich kurz vor meiner Rute, wie ein riesen Barsch aus der Brücke raus schießt und volles Rohr auf den Köder knallt aber nicht hängt. 
Ich tippe ganz stark auf einen Ü50 Barsch und der erste Barsch, den ich in dieser Größe je gesehen habe. Mein Herz war in der Hose gerutscht und ich musste mich erst einmal beruhigen.

Schade, denn danach hat sich nichts mehr überreden lassen.





Der letzte Fisch des Tages war ein echtes Schwergewicht. In dem Moment, als ich zu meinem Kollegen sage: "Mir gefällt diese Stelle nicht, lass uns weiter" konnte ich auch schon anschlagen. Als der Zander im Kescher war, waren wir am jubeln... Mensch, habe ich mich über diesen Fisch gefreut.

Als der Fisch dann auf der Skala wesentlich kleiner war, als wir alle es erwartet hatten, waren wir echt verwundert. Aber es war uns egal bei dem schönen Tier


----------



## capri2 (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Irgendwie ist grad der Wurm drin.. 
Am We schön gespinert und auch 4x erfolgreich nen Esox verhaften können.. Leider bewegten die sich alle im Maximalbereich von 35 cm 

Jeder auch noch mehrere 100 m vom vorherigen Spot entfernt..


----------



## schwerhoeriger (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hoi,

mein Zander der gefühlten tausend Würfe und ein Liter Blutverlust durch triaden von Schnaken am Oberrhein. Real waren es bestimmt zweitausend Würfe  und dann fange ich gleich vier an einem Abend #d. Der kleinste mit 60 cm ging mit

Grussen Michael


----------



## Aurikus (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an Alle, klasse Fische dabei!


@Bieberpelz:
Wirklich schade mit dem Ü50er, aber trotzdem dickes Petri!


Ich konnte heute bei einem kurzen Ausflug mein neues Stöckchen einweihen......nachdem mir letzten Dienstag meine Alte bei nem Guten Zander zu Bruch gegangen war :|







Hab mich aber gleich in die Neue verliebt. Wie schnell das doch manchmal geht


----------



## Angelmann67 (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Jüngern,
 zu den tollen Fängen.

 @Aurikus, stell doch deine neue Liebe mal kurz vor.

 fettes Petri:vik:


----------



## Aurikus (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nö, nachher machst du sie mir noch streitig :-D

Na, wollen wir mal nicht so sein...

http://www.angel-domaene.de/spro-addiction-shad-special-218-9-38g--19932.html

Beim probewedeln war ich auf Anhieb total begeistert. Für die Preisklasse eine klasse Rute!
Hab zwar knapp 80 bezahlt, aber ich war auch beim Händler um die Ecke. Ist mir das bisschen Geld mehr wert


----------



## Angelmann67 (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Als wenn dir einer an die Rute will :q
 Danke für die kurze Vorstellung, sehr schönes Gerät,
 hab ich auch schon mit geliebäugelt, muß aber den Rutenwald noch ein wenig stutzen.

 fettes Petri:vik:


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde, schöne Fische raus gekommen... 
So oft komme ich jetzt nicht mehr ans Wasser, aber bei nem Kurztripp letztens konnte ich in ner Stunde drei Schniepel verhaften und ein gut 70 iger ist mir leider ausgestiegen... 

Seit weiter fleißig und ab ans Wasser, Tight Lines... #6


----------



## Aurikus (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Angelmann67 schrieb:


> Danke für die kurze Vorstellung, sehr schönes Gerät



Kein Ding, immer wieder gerne! ;-)





Petri an Raubfischfreak125. Auch wenn es einen bescheidenen Zwischenfall gab. Ich fühle mit dir!


----------



## el.Lucio (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

#hPetri an alle.

Heute meine neue Konger Prime Rocker eingewiehen und entschneidert.

Leider nur den Kindergarten gefunden :m

btw: Danke an "DeralteSack" für die Empfehlung, gefällt mir echt gut der Stecken


----------



## Dennis Knoll (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gezielt auf Barsch unterwegs gewesen.
Hat leider nicht geklappt #c

#6


----------



## Michael_05er (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Was sagt man denn dann,  Petri Beileid? [emoji23]


----------



## Hänger06 (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war gestern in Hamburg mit ein Boardikumpel zum Zandern und sie da, eine schöne 90+Dame wollte zu mir ans Land...Mein Kumpel hatte auch 2 Zettis. Ein durchweg schöner Abend im Hafen!

Gruß und Petri den Fängern

p.s. andere Bilder noch im Zanderkant-Tread


----------



## Gufierer (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das nenne ich Mal eine Bombe von Zander.
Petri


----------



## Tommi-Engel (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


----------



## Hänger06 (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Tommi,

 der Neid lässt grüßen#6 was für schöne Esox's.

Darf ich mal fragen auf welchen Gewässer du unterwegs warst?

Gruß aus HH


----------



## Tommi-Engel (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Hänger06 schrieb:


> Darf ich mal fragen auf welchen Gewässer du unterwegs warst?



In einem Randmeer in Holland


----------



## Aurikus (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wirklich klasse, Petri an alle! 

Ich hoffe, dass ich es am Wochenende wieder ans Wasser schaffe......


----------



## captn-ahab (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der erste Fang, ich habe zwar gehakt aber er durfte ihn drillen


----------



## phirania (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Denn mal Petri..#6
Stolz wie Bolle der Kleene.:q


----------



## anglermeister17 (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle, am WE geht's für mich auch wieder los, die Welsruten sind "scharf" für Sonntag, die Bedingungen sehen gut aus, der Tintenfisch ist gefroren, die Würmer kalt


----------



## capri2 (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Auch von mir Petri!
Heuet Nachmittag geht's bis Sonntag an die Wörnitz!


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Vorgestern mal spontan noch eine Stunde Zeit gefunden und die Elbe besucht... am Deckwerk hat´s direkt geklappt mit nem kleinen Punker und nen schönen Döbel... #:

Tight Lines...


----------



## anglermeister17 (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@RSF: Falls dann wäre es n seeehr fetter , hochrückiger Döbel (mit untypisch kleinem Kopf), würde mir persönlich aber schon fast Rtg Aland gehen vom Gesamtbild her... nur so nebenbei, ansonsten natürlich Petri!


----------



## Torsten-kuehn (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den vielen tollen Fängen!

Bei mir gab es gestern einen Döbel von ca. 40cm, zwei kleine Bachforellen um die 25cm und diese zwei Exemplare.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Der Döbel und die kleineren Forellen schwimmen wieder.


----------



## motocross11 (30. Juli 2016)

Petri an alle Fänger. Bei mir war die letzten beiden Tage UL mit dem Fox Micro Fry angesagt. Die Barsche waren sehr gierig und bei fast jedem Wurf gab es ne Attacke. Sehr kurzweilige Angelei, nur die großen wollen irgendwie nicht. Bei uns ist aber leider auch nicht so doll mit den größeren, weil im Spätsommer und Herbst viel auf Barsch geangelt wird und wirklich alles was Flossen hat eine vor den Kopf kriegt. Teilweise werden da volle Eimer vom Wasser mit nach Hause genommen. Da ist dann natürlich schlecht für die Barsche bis zu ner vernünftigen Größe abzuwachsen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.


----------



## Hemelinger Spezial (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Konnte heute einen schönen Rapfen mit 75cm fangen.


----------



## TooShort (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hui. Petri zum Rapfen. Hat sicher mords den Spass gemacht. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jvonzun (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

schönes Foto mit dem Rapfen #6, Petri!


----------



## motocross11 (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri, bei mir hat vorhin auch ein Rapfen direkt unter der Rutenspitze eingeschlagen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## lute (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Toller Rapfen Hemelinger Spezial. So einer müßte es gewesen sein, der letztes Jahr meinen Grinnerknoten gesprengt hat


----------



## Hänger06 (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri euch Fänger! tolle Torpedos#6

Gruß


----------



## gambinho (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@jvonzun Wahnsinn!!!
Wielang hat der Drill gedauert?


----------



## buddah (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Vom Ufer sicherlich ein paar Minuten


----------



## jvonzun (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



gambinho schrieb:


> @jvonzun Wahnsinn!!!
> Wielang hat der Drill gedauert?



keine Ahnung, ich schätze keine 10min. Kam auf die schwere Trollingrute und hatte geschätzte 40kg. Einer mit gut 100kg kam einige Stunden vorher auf den Popper,konnte den aber sofort wieder losschütteln, das hätte dann 3-4h gedauert...


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Knapp über 50, hat sich den Köder voll reingezogen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

werbung​*Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist​*




*JEDEN MONAT für 3 ANGLER JE 3 KÖDERSETS ZU GEWINNEN!!​*

*WIE könnt ihr gewinnen?​*
*Ganz einfach:*
*Wer im Thread "Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist " eine Fangmeldung postet, nimmt automatisch an der Verlosung für den Monat teil.*

Die Gewinner werden von uns benachrichtigt und bekommen die Ködersets zu geschickt.

Wie immer:
Unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges



*Was gibt es zu gewinnen?​



*








Weitere Infos zu Quantum und Quantum-Produkten findet ihr auf der Seite von Zebco Europe (http://www.zebco-europe.biz/de/startseite/) und hier im Online-Katalog von Quantum:






*Wir freuen uns auf eure Fangmeldungen und wünschen euch viel Glück bei der monatlichen Verlosung!*​
Die Gewinner Juli 2016:
phirania 

ollifischer 

MarkusG80


Wie immer unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges


----------



## lute (1. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na, dann fange ich doch mal mit diesen 70iger rapfen von gestern abend an. Danke auch an den boardie, welcher mir den water monitor empfohlen hat.


----------



## MarkusG80 (1. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jippi - cool. Danke schön. [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Es kann jeden treffen - der Fänge meldet ;-)))

Freut mich, wenns Dich freut !


----------



## Nidderauer (1. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na dann will ich auch mal, stellvertretenderweise.

 Sohnemanns erster selbst erzuppelter Gufi-Barsch (26 cm)macht stolz wie Oskar.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Promachos (2. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



lute schrieb:


> Na, dann fange ich doch mal mit diesen 70iger rapfen von gestern abend an. Danke auch an den boardie, welcher mir den water monitor empfohlen hat.



Hallo!

Das dürfte ich gewesen sein:vik:. Schön, dass du mit dem Water Monitor Erfolg hattest.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Fr33 (3. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich hab auch mal wieder was vorzeigbares  .. mein neuer PB Rapfen mit 75cm.






Gefangen am Main


----------



## Koyote (3. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle ,

war auch mal wieder draußen und neben der Kinderstube hat auch ein 54er Hecht gebissen  






Lg

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Silverfish1 (3. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Barsch von 47cm von Sonntag Nacht.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (3. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geile Tiere, petri euch.


----------



## Novembermann (3. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum fetten Barsch und natürlich allen anderen!
Ich muß noch bis zum Wochenende warten, dann gehts auf Aal und Zander.


----------



## jvonzun (3. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

für mich einer der schönsten Fische- Mahi Mahi! Leider wurde dieser im Drill noch von einem Marlin angegriffen, deshalb sind die Farben nicht mehr  ganz so schön zu sehen.


----------



## fishing jones (3. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri an alle!
@jvonzun: Traumhafter Fisch! Wo hast du den ans Band gekriegt? Wieder im Pazifik vor Costa Rica?

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI G525-U00 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Casso (3. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich kann mich einfach nicht satt sehen was fette Barsche betrifft! Einfach tolle Fische! 

Ansonsten natürlich ein allgemeines "Petri" an alle erfolgreichen Fänger der letzten Tage. Super Fische! Machen Lust zum Wasser zu laufen. Danke für das teilhaben lassen. :m


----------



## jvonzun (4. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



fishing jones schrieb:


> Dickes Petri an alle!
> @jvonzun: Traumhafter Fisch! Wo hast du den ans Band gekriegt? Wieder im Pazifik vor Costa Rica?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI G525-U00 mit Tapatalk



bin gerade in Ascension Island


----------



## Silverfish1 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wie kommt man den bitte mitten in den Atlantik  es sieht nicht so aus als wären da viele Touris


----------



## Wippsteert (4. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich mische dann auch mal mit  
Bei uns läuft es dieses Jahr echt schleppend mit Meerforellen, dafür fangen wir regelmäßig Hornhechte und Köhler beim Sbirofischen in der Flensburger Innenförde:


----------



## phirania (4. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So heute angekommen:
Nochmal vielen Dank.
Wird gleich mal angetestet.


----------



## phirania (4. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Erster Erfolg,zwar kein Riese.
Aber zur Zeit freut man sich über jeden fisch.


----------



## pennfanatic (4. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein schöner barsch. Schon gezeichnet und die roten flossen. Hübscher Kerl, sollte nur noch was wachsen


----------



## jvonzun (4. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Silverfish1 schrieb:


> Wie kommt man den bitte mitten in den Atlantik  es sieht nicht so aus als wären da viele Touris



mit einem Militärflugzeug von den Engländern.
 Ne,hat nicht viele Touris hier :vik:


----------



## Silverfish1 (5. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wie kommst du in den Genuss mit einem Militärflugzeug der Engländer zu fliegen ?


----------



## Fr33 (5. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Fremdenlegion ?! *scherz*


----------



## jvonzun (5. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Silverfish1 schrieb:


> Wie kommst du in den Genuss mit einem Militärflugzeug der Engländer zu fliegen ?



einzige Möglichkeit dorthin zu kommen, ausser du bist der König von Katar. Der kam vor einigen Tagen mit seinem Privatjumbo |bigeyes und wohnte im gleichen Hotel wie wir.


----------



## laxvän (6. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern Abend bin ich auch noch einmal glücklicherweise losgekommen. Ich hatte langsam schon Entzugserscheinungen und freute mich riesig und war, als ich am Wasser angekommen bin, doch wieder etwas ernüchtert. Das Wasser unheimlich hoch aufgelaufen und dann auch starker Wind von der Seite in Strömungsrichtung.#d
 Also gleich mit 21gr. statt 14gr Köpfen begonnen und mich schon darauf eingestellt, dass es nicht so lustig wird. Naja aber wenn man schon mal da ist kann man es ja wenigstens ein bißchen probieren.
Dann erster Wurf, abwarten bis zum ersten Bodenkontakt, erfreut, dass man etwas spürt, zweimal gekurbelt und dann TOCK|bigeyes. Anhieb und heraus kommt der Kollege.



Da war der Abend natürlich gleich gerettet und dass es beim weiteren Angeln nicht so wirklich einfach war eine gute Köderführung hinzubekommen, war mir dann doch ziemlich egal


----------



## Aurikus (6. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Meine Herren, wirklich herrliche Fische am Start!
@jvonzun: Ein Träumchen! 


Mein heutiger Ausflug brachte auch recht zügig den Erfolg. 
Auch wenn der Zielfisch ein anderer sein sollte.... 








Da ich eigentlich auf Barsch aus war, war ich doch recht glücklich, als ich ihn gelandet habe |rolleyes


----------



## Tommi-Engel (6. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






80er






115 cm


----------



## Aurikus (6. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri, prächtige Fische.

Da kann mal man sehen, wie unterschiedlich Fische rüber kommen. Meiner hatte 4cm weniger, als dein Kleinster


----------



## Der_rheinangler (7. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die Barsch Saison ist bei mir seit ein paar Wochen auch los gegangen und gipfelte die letzten Tage in mehreren 30er und einem 35er. 



Für unsere Gewässer ganz ok bis jetzt.


Meine Kopf habe ich übrigens erst nachträglich entfernt


----------



## Hoffi (7. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war heute auch mal wieder an unserem kleinen Vereinsgewässer angeln. Es lief recht gut und so konnte ich um die 15 Barsche verhaften, wobei die dicken Barsche fehlten (bis 30 cm alles dabei). Einen richtig guten Barsch habe ich leider verloren 

Beim angeln machte ich dann noch eine kleine Entdeckung. Eine weiße Bisamratte schwamm plötzlich an mir vorbei und ich staunte nicht schlecht. Ich habe die noch nie in weiß gesehen |bigeyes


----------



## pike-81 (7. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moinsen!
Bestimmt ein geiler Köder!
Petri


----------



## kernell32 (7. August 2016)

Petri allen, tolle Fänge.

Hier hats letzte Nacht gescheppert, 190cm
Danach kam noch n kleinerer mit etwas über 150cm


----------



## Seele (7. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Höffi schrieb:


>



Hat da einer seine Hausratte ausgesetzt? 
Hab noch nie ne Weiße am Wasser gesehen.

Petri Kernell, das sind mal richtige Bretter für good old Germany.


----------



## Lazer45 (7. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin, Moin,

zählen auch "Mini's"...

Gruß

Arno


----------



## pike van dijk (7. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

dabei sein ist alles.


----------



## Casso (7. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



DerBuhMan schrieb:


> [...] Meine Kopf habe ich übrigens erst nachträglich entfernt



Macht Sinn, da du ihn beim Anhieb und führen des Köders brauchen müsstest :m Das letzte Bild finde ich super gemacht. Der Barsch kommt vor dem hölzernen Hintergrund echt gut. Stimmungsvolles Bild.


----------



## phirania (7. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Höffi schrieb:


> Ich war heute auch mal wieder an unserem kleinen Vereinsgewässer angeln. Es lief recht gut und so konnte ich um die 15 Barsche verhaften, wobei die dicken Barsche fehlten (bis 30 cm alles dabei). Einen richtig guten Barsch habe ich leider verloren
> 
> Beim angeln machte ich dann noch eine kleine Entdeckung. Eine weiße Bisamratte schwamm plötzlich an mir vorbei und ich staunte nicht schlecht. Ich habe die noch nie in weiß gesehen |bigeyes



Albinos,schwimmen bei uns auch reichlich rum die Jahr.
Auch weiße Nutrias,mit Junge.


----------



## Angler9999 (8. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri, schöne Fische

Auch Minis sind echte Fische#6

PS: Seid Ihr bitte so nett und Postet die Bilder nicht immer dreifach. Das nervt richtig wenn man mobil unterwegs ist.

danke


----------



## TooShort (8. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zählen Barben auch? Hab heute meine Gunki Iron-T BC mal ordentlich entjungfert. Gefangen hab ich die Barbe auf nen Rapala Shadow Rap Shad Deep. Gemessen habe ich sie mit 65cm. Hat derbe Spass gemacht. 






Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jkc (8. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



TooShort schrieb:


> ...auf nen Rapala Shadow Rap Shad Deep...



Hi, kräftiges Petri!
 Hast Du den Köder getwitcht oder durchgeleiert?

Dank  und Gruß JK


----------



## TooShort (8. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich habe beides versucht. Die Barbe wollte aber nur den linear eingekurbelten. Mit Twitchen ging heute nichts. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cody Plaice (8. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



pike van dijk schrieb:


> dabei sein ist alles.



Na, wenn da nicht 'n Barsch mit 'nem Kofferfisch.... :q


----------



## jkc (8. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ahh, danke - rein optisch war mir der Lauf durchgekurbelt nämlich zu dezent, aber das motiviert nochmal es zu versuchen.#6

Dank und Gruß JK


----------



## TooShort (8. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die Rapfen hier nehmen ihn auch flott gekurbelt. Twitchen zieht hier momentan wenig. Auch die Zander nehmen den so. Ich werds aber auch mal am See auf Barsche testen mit Twitchen. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dachfeger (8. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War heute mal zwischendurch für ein Stündchen am Wasser.+
Blinker ging nix...Gummi ging nix....Spinner ging nix....
den kleinen Forellen-Wobler wollte er dann doch.


----------



## -iguana (8. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier mal meine zwei von 30 min Heute Nachmittag.

 26 und 30cm

 Keine Riesen, aber nach ner längeren Durststrecke umso schöner! |supergri

 Gruß


----------



## TooShort (8. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri. Schöne Barsche. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Amimitl (8. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dann will ich auch mal. Eigentlich halte ich mich mit Fangbildern eher zurück, aber den ungewöhnlichen Fang muss ich dann wohl doch mal melden (wobei ich nicht weiß, ob ich hier damit richtig bin).

Rund 15 Flusskrebse, die auf Otter gebissen haben (oder 15 Flusskrebse, auf die der Otter gebissen hat?). Leider hatte ich davon nicht wirklich viel  Der Otter hat sich einfach geweigert, fair zu teilen 








Kurz zur Geschichte dahinter: Der Otter heißt Nemo und ist vielleicht dem ein oder anderen bekannt. Ich hatte heute mit ihm einen Pressetermin, da die Ottersitterin regelmäßig in meiner Stadt spazieren geht und dabei natürlich einiges an Aufsehen erregt 
War aber ein riesen Spaß mit dem kleinen Kerlchen.






(Fotos nur hier beim Anglerboard vor der eigentlichen Veröffentlichung :q)


----------



## Franz_16 (8. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zur Zeit geht es ganz schön zäh bei mir, mit den Zandern. 

Einen konnte ich heute Abend dennoch kurzzeitig an Bord begrüßen


----------



## phirania (8. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Putziges Kerlchen...
Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.|kopfkrat


----------



## RayZero (9. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Süß der Otter


----------



## Casso (9. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Niedlicher Otter und tolle Fotos :m

Franz, petri zum tollen Zander!


----------



## Aurikus (9. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wie immer wieder, echt super was gefangen wird.
Ein Petri an Alle!!

Die Fotos vom Otter sind klasse :m


Bei mir gab es heut nen kleineren Zielfisch, der dennoch samt Haken, Vorfach und Wirbel von einem Vorgänger den Jagdtrieb nicht eingestellt hat.......










und zuvor wollte dieser kleine Bursche meinen Barschköder.......









Hat Spaß gemacht |rolleyes


----------



## pike van dijk (9. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






belohnung für die schneiderei der letzten tage.

der berühmte letzte wurf war es, mit gewalt gen horizont. zwei meter vor den füssen stieg er ein.



ein schlanker jüngling.


----------



## Kami One (9. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Auf dem Bodden gab es ein paar schöne Barsche von klein bis knapp über 30 cm.





Ein paar davon durften mit nach Hause, der Rest will noch wachsen. 

Zum Abschluss der Tour ging noch ein 83er Hecht ans Band. Eigentlich war Zander das Ziel. 





Der Hecht schwimmt wieder, da ja schon ein paar Barsche zum Abendessen eingeladen wurden. 

Gestern im Habermannsee hatte ein ganz kleiner scheinbar Hunger.





Der muss natürlich noch wachsen und schwimmt wieder.


----------



## Riesenangler (10. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier mal ein kleiner Anfang.


----------



## jvonzun (10. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hier noch die bewegten Bilder von meinem letzten Salzwasserabenteuer

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z06_ZeJYGUk


----------



## zokker (10. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ganz große Klasse jvonzun. Wenn ich mal im Lotto gewinne komm ich mal mit. 


Petri allen anderen Fängern.


----------



## putschii (10. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Huhu,

war die Tage ein wenig an der Ruhr unterwegs und konnte insgesamt fünf Barsche, nen kleinen Hecht und einen Rapfen, glaube ich, verhaften^^ Der Hecht ist leider ohne Foto, weil die Haken-OP länger gedauert hat und ich den Kleinen nicht länger an Land halten wollte.
Anbei mal ein paar Bilder =)


----------



## inselkandidat (10. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ jvonzun: Topvideo...aber der Ton..Wer hat das verzapft? :m
jeder Gitarrenverzerrer ist Schrott dagegen..bitte nochmal ändern...


----------



## jvonzun (11. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

jep,mit der Musik lief irgendwas schief. Habe mein neues Schneideprogramm noch nicht so im Griff und danach keine Lust mehr,länger am PC zu sitzen 

 das nächste wird besser


----------



## Aurikus (11. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Juten und Petri in die Runde!


Ich konnte heut noch nen Barsch überreden........









......als mir dann kurz danach meine neue Rute gebrochen ist |kopfkrat


Da war die Freude nicht allzu groß #q


----------



## Angler9999 (12. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Viele Barsche zur Zeit. 
Petri


----------



## Angelmann67 (13. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War gestern mal wieder an der Niers unterwegs,
 die Bärsche:q ärgern.

 fettes Petri:vik:


----------



## Hoffi (13. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich bin heute morgen seit langem mal wieder nach Holland gefahren. Halb 4 klingelte für mich der Wecker, sodass ich passend zu 4 Uhr los kam. Nach einer Stunde Fahrt gelang ich schließlich zu meinem Spot. Leider musste ich feststellen, dass meine Stelle, an der ich immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe zum Teil schon besetzt war . So blieben mir lediglich 2 Buhnen zum Fischen. An der ersten Buhne passierte trotz mehrfachen Köderwechsels nichts. Die 2. Buhne brachte mir dann schließlich den ersten Biss und zugleich den ersten Fisch. Ich fischte den selben Köder weiter und wurde mit 2 weiteren Fischen belohnt, leider keine Riesen, aber immerhin Fisch . Ich wechselte nochmal zur ersten Buhne und erhielt prompt ein starkes Tock. Anfangs hatte ich das Gefühl, dass der größer sein müsste, doch ich hatte mich getäuscht (57 cm) :c. Schließlich wechselte ich nochmal den Spot und fuhr zu einer ganz anderen Stelle, doch das Wetter änderte sich und die Bisse blieben hier ganz aus. 

Das frühe Aufstehen hat sich alleine schon wegen dem schönen Sonnenaufgang gelohnt.


----------



## -MW- (13. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

schöne Fänge dabei im August...Petri!


----------



## pike van dijk (13. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

heute war zwar schietwetter, aber es hat die fische nicht gestört.



















petri allen fängern.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (13. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*





80 cm





109 cm


----------



## beefnoodle (14. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Klasse Fische, Petri allen!!!

Endlich gab´s bei mir auch Zander!! und entschuldigt meinen queren Blick, das war wohl die Freude...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Besser ehrliche Freude mit mit querem Blick als gestellte Fotos mit weit vorgehaltenen Fischen - für mich ist das ein tolles Foto, Glückwunsch zum Fisch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aurikus (14. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich finde den Blick auch überhaupt nicht schlimm. Freude pur!

Petri!! #h


----------



## beefnoodle (14. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Besser ehrliche Freude mit mit querem Blick als gestellte Fotos mit weit vorgehaltenen Fischen - für mich ist das ein tolles Foto, Glückwunsch zum Fisch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Daaaaanke!!! War ein toller Moment:vik:


----------



## warenandi (14. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein allererster FROLIC-BARSCH.
Absolut geil.
Hat ganz regulär gebissen an der Karpfenmontage.
Stolze 42cm hat dieser schöne. :vik:


----------



## vermesser (14. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin in die Runde, 

nachdem ich in der letzten Zeit nich allzuviel los war und auch nix hatte außer den üblichen zahlreichen Hechten zwischen 40 und 70cm und Barschen von 10-40cm, bin ich im Urlaub mal wieder mit einer Monatskarte an die Gewässer meiner Jugend zurück gekehrt. Wie überall haben die Aalfänge massiv abgenommen, dafür haben die Babywelse mittlerweile ein Anzahl und Größe erreicht, die sie zur lohnenden und schmackhaften Beute machen.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (14. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Besser ehrliche Freude mit mit querem Blick als gestellte Fotos mit weit vorgehaltenen Fischen - für mich ist das ein tolles Foto, Glückwunsch zum Fisch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ich fühle mich dann mal angesprochen.:q
Gestellt: Wenn man alleine auf dem Boot ist, ist es schon schwierig genug überhaupt halbwegs vernünftige Bilder hinzubekommen.
Wenn die dann noch "zufällig aussehen sollen,......sorry da bin ich überfordert.
Vorgehalten: ja ,ich finde es einfach schöner wenn der Fisch im Mittelpunkt steht und besser wirkt.
Ich schreibe aber grundsätzlich die richtigen cm Angaben dabei.

Hier sind dann übrigens die nächsten....:m





80 cm






100 cm






90 cm











ca. 60 cm


----------



## phirania (14. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na denn mal dickes Petri an Alle Fänger hier....#6


----------



## Dennis Knoll (14. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern.

Auch ich bin ein Freund von gut präsentierten Fischen. Wenn diese dafür weiter in die Kamera gehalten werden, gerne  So lange man damit nicht eine falsche Größe Vortäuschen möchte. Aber am liebsten mag ich die Bilder, bei denen man auch die Freude des Fängers heraus sieht. In dem Sinne auch noch mal ein dickes Petri an beefnoodle.

---

Ich war am Freitag für eine halbe Stunde auf Drop Shot in Deutschland unterwegs. Die Technik muss ich noch üben und auf Barsche sowieso, es hat mich aber gefreut das es direkt geklappt hat. Auch wenn es kein großer war.

Und Samstags einen ganzen Tag aufm Boot gewesen. 3 Hechte bis 83cm gefangen. 3 weitere sind mir im Drill ausgestiegen, eines davon war die große Mutti, hinter der ich her war #c
Halb so wild, dass ist angeln und ich habe mich über jeden Fisch aber auch jeden Biss gefreut.


----------



## W-Lahn (15. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Fänger! Ich war gestern auf Bachforellenpirsch und konnte neben einigen Forellen einen Parr fangen, welcher natürlich schonend zurückgesetzt wurde...


----------



## fishhawk (15. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo,

werden die besetzt oder pflanzen sich die Lachse bei euch wieder natürlich fort?


----------



## Kami One (15. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern!

Sehr schöne Hechte! Immer wieder faszinierend wie unterschiedlich doch die Färbung  und Musterung des Schuppenkleids sein kann.


----------



## Nevisthebrave (15. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

nervige Hechtbeifänge :q








LG Marcel


----------



## Dennis Knoll (16. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Nevisthebrave schrieb:


> nervige Hechtbeifänge :q


... die dazu auf tollen Fotos verewigt worden sind. Klasse. Petri #6


----------



## Siever (16. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sehr schöne Fänge dabei, dickes Petri, Leute. Das Forellchen von W-Lahn sieht aber farblich mal so richtig geil aus !


----------



## TooShort (16. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern mittag neue Köder gekauft und abends am Rhein mal getestet. Geht doch. 






Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## W-Lahn (16. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> werden die besetzt oder pflanzen sich die Lachse bei euch wieder natürlich fort?



Besatz


----------



## Icehockeyplayer96 (17. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöne Fänge hier. 

Bei mir gings gestern auch endlich mal wieder aufs Wasser. Konnte 3 Barsche und einen Hecht landen.

Unter anderem dieser 47er Moppel.


----------



## TooShort (17. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wow. Petri. Schöner Barsch. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RayZero (17. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Icehockeyplayer96 schrieb:


> Unter anderem dieser 47er Moppel.



Petri Alex, geiles Teil!


----------



## acidbrain (17. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

...mein erster auf Gummi, hat einen schönen Drill geliefert​


----------



## TooShort (17. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri. Kämpfen können die wie sau, sind aber dennoch abgrundtief hässlich. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## acidbrain (17. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

|muahah: hähähähä, jawoll das stimmt, ist nicht wirklich eine Schönheit!


----------



## DirkulesMG (18. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dicker Rheinbarsch von gestern, mein PB von 47 cm :l


----------



## Novembermann (18. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ach was.. hast nem kleinen Spiegler ein paar Streifen und Schuppen aufgemalt :q

Petri zur PB #6


----------



## bobbl (18. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich habe heute an einem kleinen verkrauteten Kanal mit Mais auf Karpfen geangelt - irgendwas muss Mensch ja essen. 
Viel ist nicht passiert, aber nach etwa zwei Stunden gab es einen sehr verhaltenen Biss. Jedoch verhielt sich der Fisch an der Angel nicht wie ein Karpfen. 

Nach einigem hin und her an der leichten Rute konnte ich einen 70er Hecht in der Identitätskrise fangen, der sich die drei Maiskörner einverleibt hatte. Glücklicherweise saß der Haken sauber im Maulwinkel :m


----------



## pike-81 (19. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moinsen!
Nach dem ganzen Zandergezuppel konnte ich gestern einen (für's Uferangeln) vorzeigbaren Hecht präsentieren. 
Zielfisch war eigentlich der DICKBARSCH, aber da sage ich auch nicht nein. 
Ist und bleibt einfach meine Nummer 1 !
Petri







"Nur Der Köder Im Wasser Fängt"


----------



## capri2 (19. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sauber! Was hat der? 85?


----------



## pike-81 (19. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke, nicht gemessen. 
Aber die legen sich zur Zeit richtig in's Zeug. 
Hechtsprung inklusive!


"Nur Der Köder Im Wasser Fängt"


----------



## Hänger06 (19. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum Esox Pike!


----------



## Franz_16 (20. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

*Grundeldieb verhaftet! *

Kürzlich wollte ich einen schönen Sommerabend nutzen um einfach in lockerer, unaufgeregter Atmosphäre ein paar Fische zu fangen. 1 Kilo Grundfutter, eine Dose Maden, eine Feederrute, die Donau und ich. 

Vermutlich reichlich Grundeln, die ein oder andere Rußnase (Zährte) mit etwas Glück in der Nacht dann noch die ein oder andere Brachse oder mal ein verirrter Aal, das waren die Erwartungen. Dann gegen Mitternacht einpacken, Dank des leichten Gepäcks entspannt zurück zum Auto und schon wäre es ein gelungener Abend. 

Am Platz angekommen, bereitete ich das Futter vor und warf einige Körbe zum Vorfüttern an die ausgesuchte Angelstelle an der Kante zur Fahrrinne. Bereits nach wenigen Minute meldete sich die bunte Wackelspitze das erste Mal. Eine handlange Rußnase konnte dem Madenbündel nicht widerstehen. Bald waren auch die unvermeindlichen Grundeln zahlreich zu einem kleinen Stelldichein an meinem Futterplatz erschienen und ich fing Fisch um Fisch. 

Mittlerweile war die Sonne verschwunden, und die Dämmerung setzte ein. 






Wunderbar friedlich lag der große Fluss vor mir und mit ausgesprochener innerer Ruhe „drillte“ ich erneut eine Grundel.

Der kleine Fisch war nur noch 3-4 Meter von mir entfernt, da passierte es: Ein dicker Schwall attackierte die Grundel. Uff, was war denn das? Als ich die Grundel an Land hatte untersuchte ich sie: Keine Kampfspuren zu erkennen.

Also weiter. Wieder ausgeworfen, 2 Minuten später drillte ich die nächste Grundel. Und zack – wieder direkt vor meinen Füßen ein Schwall. Nun hatte sich der Räuber aber die Grundel geschnappt und zog am anderen Ende der Schnur. Nach 2 Sekunden war der Spuk vorbei und ich landete eine Grundel die ziemlich mitgenommen aussah.

Nächster Wurf, nächste Grundel, nächster Drill: Bumm – da war er wieder, diesmal konnte ich den Fisch wieder an der Rute spüren – allerdings war das ein sehr kurzes Vergnügen, der Räuber schnappte sich die Grundel und biss auch gleich das Vorfach durch. Aha! Ein Hecht also! 

Unglaublich, da steht ein Hecht direkt vor meinen Füßen und donnert auf jede Grundel die ich über die Kante nach oben ziehe. 

Die dritte Attacke war nun zuviel für meine Nerven. 
Der Hecht will mich provozieren – na warte, das kannst du haben! 

Nur wie? Ich hatte nur eine Federrute und minimalste Ausrüstung. 

In meiner gut sortierten Feeder-Box fand ich nachdem ich sie einmal komplett ausgeleert hatte tatsächlich noch einen alten Zwillingshaken. 







Ziemlich klein, nicht sehr stabil, nicht mehr wirklich scharf – aber gut, besser als nix. 

Das größere Problem war ein hechtsicheres Vorfach. Ich hatte kein Raubfischzubehör dabei. Ich durchsuchte meine Angeltasche, überlegte ob ich vielleicht irgendwo einen Draht o.ä. hatte. Irgendwann kam mir dann eine ziemlich absurde Idee. Ich hatte Turnschuhe an, womöglich könnte ich ja die Schnürsenkel als Vorfach-Ersatz verwenden. Dabei stellte ich mir dann vor, was wohl ein anderer Angler denken würde, der mich mit dem Schnürsenkel als Vorfach beobachten würde – gut wenn man über sich selber lachen kann.  
Meine Vorfach-Phantasien konnte ich dann aber glücklicherweise beenden, nachdem ich in der Innentasche meiner Angeljacke doch noch ein Titan-Vorfach vom letzten Schleppangeln finden konnte. 






Mit Feederrute, einem Zwillngshaken und einem Stück Titan bewaffnet sollte der Hecht nun überlistet werden. Auf Bleibeschwerung, eine Pose usw. verzichtete ich. Freie Leine + Köderfisch. Puristisch auf Hecht  

Ich köderte eine Grundel durchs Maul an, warf ca. 15 Meter aus und kurbelte sie langsam, ca. 30cm unter der Oberfläche wieder heran. Durch die feingliedrige Spitze der Feederrute konnte ich durch vorsichtiges „Zittern“ die Grundel sogar etwas seitlich ausbrechen lassen. Durchaus überzeugt von meinem Tun, näherte ich mich bzw. der Köder der heißen Stelle vor meinen Füßen an der mir der Hecht jetzt 3 Mal eine Grundel angegriffen hatte. Und tatsächlich: Da war er wieder, ohne Vorwarnung gab es erneut einen großen Schwall, der Hecht schnappte sich die Grundel und zog rasch einige Meter Schnur von der geöffneten Rolle. Ich wartete einen Moment und setzte einen beherzten Anhieb. Die Feeder-Rute bog sich gut durch, der Fisch riß nun förmlich die Schnur von der Rolle und die Bremse heulte auf. Ein toller Drill! Nach ca. 5 Minuten konnte ich den Hecht dann tatsächlich landen. 






Ich denke er wird so gute 60cm gehabt haben, ein schöner Flusshecht – dessen Fangumstände mir sicher noch lange in Erinnerung bleiben werden.


----------



## phirania (20. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Einfach geil...
Petri.#6
Das Spiel kenne ich nur zu gut.
Nur ging das Spiel an dem Abend nicht so gut mir mich aus,für den Hecht ja....


----------



## grubenreiner (20. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sauber Franz! Sehr schöne Geschichte zum Hecht!

Genau aus dem Grund hab ich in jeder angeltasche/Box, selbst bei der Pickerrute oder in der Fliegenweste immer 1 Stahlvorfach drin...man weiß ja nie


----------



## captn-ahab (20. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Kurze Tour am Kanal.


----------



## Deep Down (20. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Franz
Tolle Geschichte mit schönem Fang! Da merkt man, das Angeln eben nicht nur aus dem Posing möglichst großer Fische und dem bloßen Abliefern von Bildern besteht, sondern hinter jedem Fisch eine besondere Geschichte steht.


----------



## Aurikus (20. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Juten!

Erstmal wie immer Petri an alle. So soll das sein!#6

Franz, megageile Story!
Das vergisst man wirklich nicht. Viel Spaß beim davon zehren :g


Ich hab heute meine Rute wiederbekommen und bin natürlich direkt für ein Stündchen ans Wasser.

Es sah zwar zwischendurch immer wieder sehr nach Regen aus und es war extrem windig, aber dennoch führte mein Vorhaben schnell zum Erfolg :g






Hat sich herrlich ins Zeug gelegt, der Bursche...

Kurz darauf kam noch ein Halblanger zum Vorschein. 
Danach bin ich dann leider wieder. Hätte zwar noch gerne, aber wenn die Familie ruft, wo ich jetzt auch noch sitze |supergri


Ein schönes Wochenende euch allen und fangt was Schönes #h


----------



## Dennis Knoll (21. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Tolle Story Franz, so etwas liest man gerne. Nur weiter so


----------



## Harry84 (22. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo Zusammen,

mein Junge nutze den letzten Ansitz mal wieder um den Großen zu zeigen wie das richtig geht...




Nachdem der Papa nach einer Woche Abspannen, Bojen setzen und Vertikalen lediglich diesen Babywels vorzuzeigen hatte...




...dachte sich mein Junge wohl..."Das kann doch so nicht weitergehen!" und holt zum wiederholten Mal (wie im letzten Urlaub) mitten am Tag diesen dicken Aal raus. 




Wohlgenährt und mit 75 cm neuer PB...und das ganz alleine an ner 1,60er Barschrute mit 25Gr. Der verdiente Trost, nachdem ich beim auswerfen seine Lieblingsrute (die kleine vom ersten Bild) zerbrochen hatte. In der Zeit kam am gesamten See nichts größer aus dem Wasser...und wir waren nicht allein...

Gruß,
der stolze Harry:vik:


----------



## srim1337 (22. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*





Seit langem mal wieder n Esox [emoji41], hab mich sehr gefreut. 

Petri allen anderen [emoji4][emoji851]


----------



## Aurikus (22. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dann sorgt der Papa hoffentlich für adäquaten Ersatz.....|kopfkrat:q

Dickes Petri an den Sohnemann!
Das Strahlen spricht Bände #6


----------



## Dennis Knoll (22. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Flexibel zum Fisch!

Was für ein Wochenende! 36 Fische konnte Andre und ich an einem halben Tag überlisten. Geplant waren 2 Tage mit dem Boot inkl. Nachtangeln und Zelten. Am Ende war es nur ein halber Tag. Dazu gleich mehr...


Da der kleine Sohnemann von Andre noch zum Arzt musste, sind wir erst um 15 Uhr auf dem Wasser gewesen. Weil die Zeit mittlerweile knapp war, haben wir uns spontan dazu entschieden, ein anderes Gewässer zu befischen. Flexibilität beim Angeln ist da eben wichtig.

Unsere Entscheidung sollte die Richtige sein. Denn bereits wenige Minuten nach dem ablegen war meine Rute krum und der erste Hecht hat sich in meinen Wobbler verbissen. Und so ging es auch bis zum Abend weiter. Ob beim Schleppen oder werfen, die Fische haben unsere Köder genommen. Am Ende haben wir zu zweit 36 Fische gefangen. Sowohl Hecht, Zander, Barsch aber auch ein kleiner Rapfen haben den Weg in unser Boot gefunden.

Als es so langsam dunkel geworden ist, wollten wir uns auf dem Rückweg machen, als die Kühlung von unserem Bootsmotor ausgefallen ist. Und genau in diesem Moment brach die Wolkendecke auf und es Regnete in strömen. Und wir mitten auf dem Kanal und weit von der Anlegestelle entfernt. Den Rest sind wir in Schleichgeschwindigkeit mit dem E-Motor zurück gefahren. Damit hatte sich der Plan - am nächsten Tag mit dem Boot los zu fahren - in Luft aufgelöst. 

Am Ende war es ein unvergessliches Wochenende mit tollen Fängen und viel zu lachen.


----------



## J&J Fishing (22. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle glücklichen Fänger#h
Bei mir hat es heute nach vielen kleinen Hechten auch mal wieder richtig gekracht|supergri


----------



## jkc (22. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi dickes Petri, Bild (und Fisch) gefallen mir richtig gut!

Grüße JK


----------



## TooShort (23. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Barbe die dritte. Abends nach der Spätschicht noch an den Rhein gegangen und wieder belohnt worden. Wieder auf Gunki Gamera 90F an der Iron-T Cast. 






Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franz_16 (23. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@TooShort
Wunderbarer Fisch! Petri Heil #6 

Schon geil, wenn man so große Barben gezielt mit der Spinnrute fangen kann #r


----------



## Dennis Knoll (23. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Richtig tolle Barbe. Weiter so und Petri auch allen anderen Fängern


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jetzt will ers aber wissen mit den Barben!
Klasse.


----------



## TooShort (23. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Thomas9904 ich hab dir gesagt es kommt noch ein Bild. 

Die Barben machen einfach tierisch Spass. Vor allem an der leichten Baitcastrute. Knallharter Einstieg und schöner Drill. Ich liebe es. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stoney0066 (23. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Jungs! Und geile Barbe! :m

Wir ware gestern auch zu zweit am Rhein unterwegs. Ausser 2 PB-Grundeln auf Gummi war aber leider nix drin...

2 Barben konnten wir direkt auf der Steinpackung 30 cm vom Ufer beobachten, beissen wollten sie aber leider nicht... Es gibt einfach nix geileres wie nen Barben-Biss auf Gummi!!! :l


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (23. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

für ein spontanes Zeitfenster von 15 Minuten denk ich ein vorzeigbarer Punker |supergri

Petri allen Fängern hier und danke für die Stories ab und an, liest man gerne... #6


----------



## Torsten-kuehn (23. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gab es heute bei einer Stunde am Wasser eine schöne Bachforelle. In den letzten zwei Wochen waren nur Döbel ans Band zu bekommen. Da ist das mal wieder eine schöne Abwechslung.


----------



## TooShort (23. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri. Ne Bachforelle würde ich auch gerne mal fangen. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## -iguana (24. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier mein Fang von letzter Woche in Kroatien.
 Waren eigentlich auf Bluefin unterwegs...

 Sehr selten in Istrien, vor allem in der Größe.

 2,63m und 73kg.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Klasse Bild - da kriegen einige das Grinsen nicht ausm Gesicht ...
Glückwunsch zum Fang..


----------



## Dennis Knoll (24. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wohow, DAS nenne ich mal einen fang.
Schön hier auch mal andere Raubfische zu sehen, tolles Bild.


----------



## Franz_16 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War gestern Abend ein bisschen mit Noaction-Shads unterwegs, in der Hoffnung dass die Zander vielleicht damit zu überlisten wären. Hat auch nicht geklappt, dafür hat sich ein Hecht den Köder gefasst.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (24. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geile Bilder Franz, Petri


----------



## Conchoolio (25. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir läuft es sehr kurzweilig in der letzten Zeit. Die Riesen sind noch nicht da, aber die Masse ist super.


----------



## Franz_16 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wow, klasse Fische #6 

Wie ich sehe, fischst du mit einem Vorschalt-Blei (cheburashka Jig) - bist du damit zufrieden?


----------



## Angler9999 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

echt schöne Fische!
Petri

Der Bluefin sieht aus als wäre er aus der Urzeit.
Geile Fische, schön das es sie noch gibt


----------



## Conchoolio (25. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Wow, klasse Fische #6
> 
> Wie ich sehe, fischst du mit einem Vorschalt-Blei (cheburashka Jig) - bist du damit zufrieden?



Ich habe keine normalen Jig Köpfe mehr dabei. Die Vorteile sind zu gewaltig. Nur beim Wallern habe ich noch starke Jigs, weil ich da den Klammern der Vorschaltbleie nicht traue.


----------



## fischforsch (25. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern! #v



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Der Bluefin sieht aus als wäre er aus der Urzeit.


Das ist kein Bluefin!

[edit by Admin  -spielt keine Rolle]


----------



## Angler9999 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



fischforsch schrieb:


> Petri allen Fängern! #v
> 
> Das ist kein Bluefin!
> 
> [edit by Admin -spielt keine Rolle]


hmm hast recht, hab´s falsch gelesen.
trotzdem schön das es noch solche Fische gibt.


----------



## anglermeister17 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den Erfolgreichen! Ich werd am WE auch mal eeendlich los können, ab morgen früh, bin mal gespannt wie es läuft bei dem klaren wWsser und der knallenden Sonne!


----------



## ado (25. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich konnte die vor ein paar Tagen einen der kleineren Winterkönige zu einem kurzen Landhaus überreden. 
Ca.65cm hatte der Gute!


----------



## TooShort (25. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*







Bei 33 Grad der einzige, der heute ans Band wollte. Schade. Aber gefreut hat es mich trotzdem. Rapfen haben geraubt wie dumm, bekommen hab ich aber keinen. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## W-Lahn (26. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die zwei größten von meiner gestrigen Bachforellen-Pirsch, 38cm und 42cm :


----------



## Dickdorsch76 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hat ganz schön gekracht in der Rute


----------



## Angler2097 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Muahahaha #6


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (27. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

88er von heute.


----------



## Esox 1960 (27. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:


> 88er von heute.




Da steht die Welt auf dem "Kopf"......Petri #6


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (27. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

keine Ahnung, wie das zustande kommt. Sowohl auf dem Mobile als auch Mac ist das Bild richtig herum, beim Upload wird es dann gedreht? #c Vielleicht wäre ein Admin/Mod so nett, es richtig zu drehen?


----------



## Clasher (28. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil!
Hier einmal ein paar Fische aus Norwegen.
















Gruß oLLi


----------



## _Pipo_ (28. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war gestern das erste Mal an der Ostsee, wurde auf einem kleinen gemietten Boot mitgenommen.

Und der erste Fisch des Tages zapppelte direkt an meiner Rute und war auch gleich ziemlich ordentlich, ein 77er Dorsch.
Der Kamerad war gleich so verfressen sich gleich beide Gummifische an meiner Montage reinzuziehen, einer guckte noch gerade so aus dem Magen, einer hing im Maul.
Selbige Montage find etwas später dann noch einen 67er Dorsch, während sich der Rest des Bootes mit 2 Wittlingen begnügen musste, bevor es dann auf Platten ging.


----------



## mxsterwxmbxl (28. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute Morgen tolles Sommerwetter. Gab circa 20 Barsche bis 30 cm und einen schönen fetten Esox um 70cm in 2 Stunden.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (28. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nach langer Zeit ging es endlich mal wieder auf einen Kutter von Heiligenhafen aus. Ich wollte endlich mal brauchbar Dorsch fangen. Die letzten beiden Male waren da eine Katastrophe und ich konnte bei zwei Ausfahren nur einen Mini Dorsch fangen.

Dieses Mal sollte es hoffentlich anders werden. Doch direkt bei der Ankunft teilte uns der Kapitän mit, dass er wegen dem Unwetter nicht weit raus fahren kann und möchte und wir uns daher auf Plattfisch einstellen sollten.

Als wir dann nach kurzer Fahrt an der ersten Stelle angekommen sind, wusste ich auch warum er solche Sorgen hatte. Noch nie war ich auf einem Kutter, der uns so umhergeschaukelt hat. Wir mussten uns mit Händen uns Füßen festhalten und einer meiner Kollegen ist sogar von einer Welle, die in seinen Rücken geknallt ist, bis zum anderen Ende vom Boot geklatscht worden. Und währenddessen haben wir versucht zu angeln |supergri

Es klappte recht zeitnahe, da hatte ich dann meinen ersten Plattfisch aber dann war bis Mittags erst vorbei. Nach der Stärkung hatte sich das Wasser auch beruhigt, die Sonne ist raus gekommen und mit ihr auch die Fische. Die Taktik wurde verändert und am Gewicht habe ich etwas experimentiert um endlich den Dreh raus zu haben. Wir haben ab diesem Zeitpunkt sehr gut gefangen und konnten viele der platten Glubschaugen fangen. 

Es war dann doch noch ein sehr geiler Angeltag #6

Definitiv eine spannende Angelei

P.S. Petri allen anderen Fängern.


----------



## Torsten-kuehn (29. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern. Es sind wieder sehr schöne Fische dabei!
Ich war heute mitbmeinem Sohn am Nachmittag unterwegs und es gab eine sehr schöne Bachforelle. Knapp 41 cm ein sehr spannender Drill mit hohen Sprüngen aus dem Wasser. Der Knirps dürfte für das Foto herhalten[emoji6].


----------



## anglermeister17 (30. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin Leutz, mein WE: Ein absoluter "Angelalbtraum" ehrlich gesagt, es ging von FR früh bis So NM. Am Freitag direkt früh um 5 ging es los mit Kukös, und an einer Posenrute mit Brot, normalerweise eine "Bank" für schöne Fische, vor Allem bei Hitze. Bald liess sich ein Barsch den Wobbler von Salmo schmecken. Das wars aber auch schon, danach "Totenstille", selbst auf Brot an der feinen Posenmontage ging nix mehr. Seis drum, einen gemütlichen NM ohne Angeln mit Besuch bei Freunden u Bekannten verbracht, abends gg acht kam ein Kollege vorbei, wir probierten bis halb elf nochmal mit Kukös aller Art an ein paar Stellen, auch hier noch nix. Sa Morgens wieder sehr früh raus, an einer schönen naturbelassenen Stelle an einem Seitenarm der Saar an einer Strömungskante mit einem Wakebait über eine Std lang ohne Attacke exakt die gleiche Stelle beackert, weil wenn es hier kracht, dann sind es "richtige Kaliber". Und wie aus dem Nichts "knallt" es richtig, ein Rapfen der 80+- Klasse schnappt sich den Köder, springt komplett aus dem Wasser, und im nächsten Moment ist er auch schon wieder weg, war wohl nicht richtig gehakt. Plus: Den Köder kann ich ab sofort vergessen, der hatte vorher schon einige Macken, lief aber noch einigermaßen, seit dieser Attacke kann ich den Köder komplett abschreiben.  Danach ging gar nichts mehr, auch trotz sehr viel Fischaktivität an anderen Spots. Erstmal Essen, dann am NM geht's zurück an den Altarm,  diesmal mit Freundin, eine Rute mit Kukös, wir sahen sehr viele dicke Döbel, also beschloss ich sie mit n paar Tauis aus der Reserve zu locken. Die Rute habe ich meiner Freundin zum Üben gelassen... leider mit keinem Erfolg, sie konnte die Bisse nicht verwandeln. Zurück kamen meist geklaute oder ausgelutschte Würmer. Schließlich gabs dann noch n Barsch für sie und für mich auch, aber die Tauis waren dann auch schon bald leer. Somit gabs für diese Rute dann einen kleinen frisch gefangenen Ukkelei. Ich legte die Rute bei meiner Freundin ab, sie las währenddessen ein Buch. Wunderbar spielte er für ca 20 Min an Strömungskante, die Bremse offen falls ein Fisch beisst. Dann gings direkt los- ssss, krumm war die Rute, meine Freundin schnappte sich Rute sofort statt zu warten und den Räuber ziehen zu lassen, sie schlug mit offener Bremse an, das Ende vom Lied kennt ihr ja... Wieder einen sehr guten Fisch mehr verloren, so wie der direkt abging. Lediglich ein total zermatschter Kopf vom Köfi und die Erinnerung an eine brutale Attacke blieb uns. Danach passierte auch hier- rrrrrichtig, gar nix mehr.
Aber wars das? Nee, ich wurde am nächsten tag gleich nochmal "geärgert" von den Großen. Zunächst ging es am So Morgen mit Kleinstködern Barsche ärgern, immerhin gab es zwei mittlere Barsche und nen kleinen Zetti auf ne Tube in chartreuse. Am So NM wollte ich es nochmal wissen und an den gleichen Stellen der gestrigen Attacken nochmal probieren. Im Gegensatz zum Vortag an exakter Stelle von gestern NULL Aktitvität, es gab weniger Wasser, keine Kleinfische, keine großen Döbel oder anderen Fische zu sehen. Also erstmal weiter stromauf an die Stelle der Attacke von Sa Morgen. Zweieinhalb Std fischen- außer jeder Menge Ärger wg Hängern- NIX. Als ich meine Ruten zs baute, klatschte es an  dem besagten "Hot Spot" natürlich, aber dermaßen, wie man es selten zu sehen bekommt. Da sind zwei od drei Rapfen gleichzeitig in die Brut eingefallen, direkt nochmal angeworfen, nochmal eine halbe Std ALLES probiert, und NIX mehr natürlich. 
Es grüßt euch am Rande der Depression...


----------



## Siever (30. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@torsten-kuehn: geniales Bild! `gibt sicherlich nix Schöneres, als den Nachwuchs stolz mit Fang zu sehen#6
@anglermeister17: immer noch besser als ein Tag auf der Arbeit, oder?  Kopf hoch und weiter!!


----------



## phirania (30. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jau der Kleene kiekt stolz wie Bolle...#6
Petri Euch.
Weiter so.


----------



## anglermeister17 (30. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Siever: ja da hast auch mal wieder Recht.. trotzdem ärgerts mich richtisch...


----------



## Koyote (30. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle . War heute auch nach der Arbeit mit den Kids am Wasser. Nach 2 Hechten und 3 Barschen sind wir von den Mücken geflohen  Aber die Kechergehilfen hatten Spaß .











Lg

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

werbung​*Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist​*




*JEDEN MONAT für 3 ANGLER JE 3 KÖDERSETS ZU GEWINNEN!!​*

*WIE könnt ihr gewinnen?​*
*Ganz einfach:*
*Wer im Thread "Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist " eine Fangmeldung postet, nimmt automatisch an der Verlosung für den Monat teil.*

Die Gewinner werden von uns benachrichtigt und bekommen die Ködersets zu geschickt.

Wie immer:
Unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges



*Was gibt es zu gewinnen?​



*








Weitere Infos zu Quantum und Quantum-Produkten findet ihr auf der Seite von Zebco Europe (http://www.zebco-europe.biz/de/startseite/) und hier im Online-Katalog von Quantum:






*Wir freuen uns auf eure Fangmeldungen und wünschen euch viel Glück bei der monatlichen Verlosung!*​
Die Gewinner August 2016:

Aurikus

W-Lahn

Dachfeger



Wie immer unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges


----------



## Aurikus (1. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Welch freudige Nachricht am frühen Morgen!|rolleyes

Ich möchte mich vielmals bedanken. Ich freu mich!! :m

Glückwunsch den anderen Gewinnern #h


----------



## TooShort (1. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spass mit den tollen Sachen. 

Gesendet von meinem XT890 mit Tapatalk


----------



## W-Lahn (1. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sehr nice, endlich mal Glück bei einem Gewinnspiel!  Danke schön! #h


----------



## motocross11 (1. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch and die Gewinner und Petri an alle Fänger. In letzter Zeit war ich nur sporadisch mal zum Barsche zuppeln. Hat auch super geklappt, allerdings nur mit Quantität anstatt mit Qualität. Am letzten Wochenende stand dann 3 Tage Rügen auf dem Programm. Es hat sich mal wieder gelohnt und riesig Spaß gemacht. Hohe Bissfrequenz und viele schöne Fische. Hier mal ein kleiner Auszug der Fänge. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

































Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dachfeger (1. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:vik: Ich geh kaputt. Ich hab gewonnen.

Da freu ick mir.|wavey: Danke an die Sponsoren und die Los-Fee


----------



## JasonP (1. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch den 3 Gewinnern!

Und motocross11... Bei den Bilder ist er wohl auch ein Gewinner |schild-g


----------



## motocross11 (1. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@JasonP so fühl ich mich nach diesem Wochenende auf jedenfall wieder. Die nackten Zahlen der 3 Bodden/Ostsee/Bodden Tage 90 Fische (Hecht/Barsch/Zander), 71 Fische (Scholle/Flunder/Dorsch), 51 Fische (Hecht/Barsch/Zander). Außerdem gab es auf 7,5 cm Fox Zander Pro Shad noch etliche (regulär gehakte) Brassen bis ca. 65cm und auf der Ostsee einige Hornis und Makrelen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JasonP (1. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@motocross11

Für solche Wochenende sind wir Angler geworden


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Sehr nice, endlich mal Glück bei einem Gewinnspiel!  Danke schön! #h


Irgendwann muss es ja jeden erwischen, der immer fleissig Fänge postet ;-)))


----------



## chef (2. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Waller-Alarm. Das Jahr fing ja gut an bei mir, hatte ja ua auch schon nen 175er , aber dieser ist bis jetzt das Highlight meiner noch nicht allzu langen Welskarriere.
185 cm aus der Vereinskiesgrube. Yeah Mann!


----------



## Mork (2. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein erster verwertbarer Fisch aus dem Neckar. Vielen Dank auch an die ganzen Tipps aus dem Forum 

Müsste ca. 75cm haben, leider war es heute morgen noch recht Dunkel daher ist das erste Bild recht schlecht. Mal sehen ob der Fisch auch schmeckt.

Auf den gleichen Spinner haben noch zwei kleine Barsche gebissen, leider sind die wieder ins Wasser geflutscht. Gierige kleine Burschen 

Hatte noch ein paar Hänger die ich retten konnte und habe dabei auch ein paar Gummifische ergattert. Leider lag auch so einiges an Schnur rum...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (2. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Mork schrieb:


> Mein erster verwertbarer Fisch aus dem Neckar. Vielen Dank auch an die ganzen Tipps aus dem Forum
> 
> Müsste ca. 75cm haben, leider war es heute morgen noch recht Dunkel daher ist das erste Bild recht schlecht. Mal sehen ob der Fisch auch schmeckt.
> 
> ...



Petri zum ersten verwertbaren....

 Ich würde dir noch ein hechtsicheres Vorfach empfehlen, damit der nächste Hecht nicht flöten geht!


----------



## Mork (2. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Petri zum ersten verwertbaren....
> 
> Ich würde dir noch ein hechtsicheres Vorfach empfehlen, damit der nächste Hecht nicht flöten geht!



Stimmt, muss ich wohl umbauen. Mir wurde nur gesagt, dass die Chance auf einen Hecht sehr gering ist 

Wieder was gelernt.

Und ich habe gelernt, dass die Kiemenzähne (?) des Hechts echt scharf sind. Meine Hand sieht etwas geraspelt aus...


----------



## Don-Machmut (3. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Ich würde dir noch ein hechtsicheres Vorfach empfehlen, damit der nächste Hecht nicht flöten geht!



Nicht nur das Vorfach ..den Einhänger mag ich ja gar nicht sehen ..die sollten auch durch was vernünftiges ersetzt werden |wavey:


----------



## Philipp_do (3. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den tollen Fängen! Dieses Jahr läuft für mich auch grandios! Ich komme zwar viel zu selten ans Wasser, aber wenn , dann knallt es auch...
Ich konnte kürzlich meinen Hecht PB von 101 auf 111 cm hochschrauben , damit ist es dieses Jahr der zweite 1m+ gewesen. Habe mich riesig gefreut! Das beste an diesem Erlebnis war das i h es mit Angelkumpel Hanzz teilen konnte und wir auf dem Boot bei all der Aufregung ein perfektes Teamwork hingelegt haben! 
Tight Lines!


----------



## cradezz (3. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

îch konnte von Donnerstag auf Freitag meinem Zanderpb gute 12cm Hochschrauben. Nach bestimmt 20 Angelausflügen ohne Erfolg hatte ich die Lust und Motivation bereits sogut wie verloren. Deshalb bin ich bei uns im Verein ans "Sommerloch" gefahren um etwas auf Aal und Karpfen zu angeln. Gefischt habe ich mit 2 Ruten auf Karpfen und eine für Aal. Auf meiner Aalrute montierte ich einen sehr kleinen, schmalen Fischfetzen ganiert mit einem halben Tauwurm. Neben 3 kleinen Wallern (höchstens 10cm) blieb die Rute die ganze zeit Stumm. Die Waller haben nicht geschafft die 35gr. Festbleimontage zu bewegen. Beim köderwechsel merkte ich jeweils das etwas sehr kleines an der Schnur zuppelt. Gegen 5uhr morgens dann auf einmal nen Vollrun auf der Aalrute, ich nehme Kontakt auf und der Fisch macht weiter dampf. Haue an und voll ins leere, verdammt dachte ich mir.....
Was macht man, neu beködern, Rute raus und hoffen....
Keine 10Minuten wieder ein Biss, diesesmal sehr vorsichtig und dann mit mal läuft der Fisch ab. Ich ohne lange zu überlegen angeschlagen, diesesmal HÄNGT. Irgendwie lies sich der Fisch recht schnell einholen ohne sich groß zu wehren, dieses kam mir schon recht komisch vor. Da ich bis auf die 3 Miniaturwelse bislang noch keinen weiteren gefangen hatte dachte ich erst an einen etwas größeren Wels so um die 30cm vielleicht. Doch dann tauchte auf einmal dieser Fisch vor mir auf und meine Augen wurden größer und größer, meine Knie weich als ich sah das der Fisch sehr knapp Gehakt war. Mir blieb nichts anderes übrig als einen Schritt ins Wasser zu machen um mit nem langen Arm den Fisch zu Keschern. 
Zumglück ist alles beim ersten Versuch geglückt, weil als der Fisch im Kescher lag und ich schnell ein paar Erinnerungsfotos machen konnte lies sich der Haken ohne das ich irgendetwas gemacht habe lösen. PUH!
Ich bin mehr als erstaunt über diesen Fisch aus unserem  Vereinssee der mir persönlich wieder einmal bewiesen hat, Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel! Ich bin richtig Happy über diesen Fisch und da es mein neuer PB ist waren meine Finger so Taub das mir der Fisch wieder ins  Wasser gefallen ist.


----------



## Zanderfürst (4. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ganz dickes Petri! Sehr schöner Fisch und eine tolle Story.


----------



## Hänger06 (4. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern auf Gufi dieser schöne Barschmoppel mit 42cm. Der hat ordentlich Rabatz gemacht und mir ein dickes Grinsen....

Petri euch Fängern!

Gruß


----------



## pike-81 (4. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Fettes Petri Geil Jens!


"Nur Der Köder Im Wasser Fängt"


----------



## Hänger06 (4. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ cradezz,

was für ein toller Zetti!! 

hat der den Meter? Petri zum PB und toller Bericht!

Gruß


----------



## -iguana (5. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger, vor allem zu dem Tollen Zander.

 ich bin dieses Jahr verstärkt auf Barsch unterwegs hautsächlich DS, und langsam wird's gut!

 Nach eher kleinen Barschen in den letzten Wochen konnte ich am Samstag 4 Stück ü 30 fangen, der größte 37cm, und das ist bei uns schon ganz gut!

 Gruß Tom


----------



## shafty262 (5. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So ich poste auch mal wieder nen Bild von nem besonderen Fang. Gebissen auf Gummi. 

Mein größter bis jetzt. 
Nen Kollege hatte auch schon einen auf Gummi dieses Jahr.


----------



## Novembermann (5. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

|bigeyes Was für ne Schlange! Dickes Petri!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (5. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich finde es ja klasse, wenn man die Freunde und Faszination in den Fangberichten lesen kann. 

Großes Petri zum Zanderfang und auch allen anderen Fängen und Fängern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ shafty:
Der hat den aber richtig weggehauen, so wie das aussieht aufm Foto, oder?


----------



## shafty262 (5. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ shafty:
> Der hat den aber richtig weggehauen, so wie das aussieht aufm Foto, oder?


Ja komplett inhaliert. 10 cm Gummifisch. Ohne Flavour.


----------



## grubenreiner (5. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri! Geil! Gummi-Aal is mal was anderes.

Ich hab als Jungangler einmal einen kleinen Aal auf eine Trocken(Mai-)fliege gefangen, das glaubt mir bis heute fast keiner, weil ich damals noch keinen Foto hatte. Ich werde deinen Fang zukünftig als Beweismittel anführen


----------



## kati48268 (5. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der 67er hier ging im DEK im Juli 2015 dem Kollegen Immerhunger auf den für Zander gedachten Wobbler, ganz regulär gebissen.





Und das war der Schleim-Knoten rein, den der fabriziert hat:


----------



## shafty262 (5. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich dachte auch ich guck nicht richtig als der hoch kam. Ich mein auf geflavourte Gummis kann ich mir das ja vorstellen aber auf sone China Duftbombe hat mich echt gewundert. Und dann noch die Größe an einer 28 Gramm Rute. Das war echt heikel.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das gibt den neuen Kunstködertrend der Geräteindustrie:
Aalgummis ;-)


----------



## shafty262 (5. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

[emoji23]


----------



## cradezz (5. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Hänger06: Der Zander hatte 90+ also nicht ganz nen Meter.


----------



## kati48268 (5. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



shafty262 schrieb:


> Ich dachte auch ich guck nicht richtig als der hoch kam.


Da Aale ja auch aktiv jagen, ist es eigentlich erstaunlich, dass das nicht viel häufiger passiert.


----------



## shafty262 (5. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Da Aale ja auch aktiv jagen, ist es eigentlich erstaunlich, dass das nicht viel häufiger passiert.


Ja das stimmt. Allerdings jagen Aale eher Nachts aktiv. Und da ist nen Gummi am Grund wenig effektiv auf zander.


----------



## jvonzun (7. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allerseits!


----------



## TooShort (7. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Welch netter Geselle. Petri allerseits. Ich hab heute die Spundwand einer Hafeneinfahrt beackert mit UL Jigs und Dropshot. Barsche im Schnitt von 22cm. Mehr war nicht drin. 












Ein ganz kleiner hat sich auch noch verlaufen.






Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TooShort (9. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein Fang der Woche.






Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Koyote (9. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri  ja sowas hatte ich die Woche auch.






Lg

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RayZero (9. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich auch [emoji85]


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wir müssen wohl ne Extra Grundel-Hitparade einführen ;-)))


----------



## Koyote (9. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

 echt Grundel auf spinn... Tztz

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schugga (9. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na, dann reih ich mich auch mal ein in die Riege der kleinen Fänge


----------



## Koyote (9. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri! Der sieht ja süß aus 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TooShort (9. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wow. Niedlich. Sowas kenn ich von den Barschen. Mit den Zandern hatte ich das noch nicht.

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schugga (9. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war auch ganz baff :q


----------



## Laichzeit (9. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ob die Grundeln bei gleich großen Gummifischen ans Fressen oder eher ans F... denken?
:q


----------



## Koyote (9. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Tja dann wars der letzte f... 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Promachos (9. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Ray Zero

Deine Grundel hat Lippen wie die von Pam Anderson und Kim Kardashian zusammen.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Angelmann67 (9. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Also ich will ja nicht angeben, aber meiner ist größer.

 fettes Petri allen Fängern


----------



## soadillusion (9. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier mal ein kleiner Barsch...


----------



## Koyote (10. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri! Kurz zum halten, sei bitte so lieb und nimm das nächste mal beim waagrecht halten die zweite Hand als Unterstützung  danke.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hans21 (10. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute morgen am Rhein den größten Döbel gelandet den ich jemals gesehen hab, und das waren einige. Ich stand auf der Steinpackung und hab ihn deshalb nicht gemessen aber er war definitiv >60. Ich war mit leichtem Besteck unterwegs und der Dickkopf hat einen spektakulären Drill geliefert. Zwischendurch glaubte ich an einen wirklich kapitalen Zander, die Kopfstöße waren ganz ähnlich, aber der Drill dauerte einfach zu lange.


----------



## jkc (10. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi, sieht gefährlich nach Rapfen aus der Döbel. Aber Petri.#h


----------



## hans21 (10. September 2016)

jkc schrieb:


> Hi, sieht gefährlich nach Rapfen aus der Döbel. Aber Petri.#h




Danke für's Petri!

Rapfen hatte ich heute morgen auch. U.a. Schuppen viel zu groß  und Maul zu hart. Wenn der Fisch vor einem liegt gibt's keinen Zweifel.


----------



## brauni (10. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ist definitiv ein Rapfen! Petri


----------



## TooShort (10. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jup Rapfen. Petri.

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hans21 (10. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

O.k. War ein Rapfen. Ich nenn den Fisch jetzt halbstarker Rapfen der aussah wie ein kapitaler Döbel. 

Nur so am Rande, meine ersten 100 Döbel hab ich vor ca. 40 Jahren voll gemacht. Waren wahrscheinlich auch alles Rapfen. Auf Müller-Thurgau.


----------



## Ndber (10. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute endlich mal wieder nach langer Zeit zum Angeln gekommen. Mit meinem Sohn sollte es eigentlich ein kleiner Allround Ansitz werden. Mit Mais, Made und Wurm auf alles was so beißt. So ließen dann die erwarteten Brachsen und Rotaugen nicht lange auf sich warten. 
Dann wieder ein Biss auf Tauwurm, wohlgemerkt um ca. 17:30Uhr bei 28°C und wolkenlosen Himmel. Zum vorschein kam zu unserer Überraschung ein 79cm Aal |supergri:m
Später kommte mein Sohnemann, kurz vor dem zusammenpacken noch einen kleinen Barsch überlisten!!!
War ein echt gelungener Tag! Ich muss mir unbedingt wieder mehr Zeit zum Angeln freischaufeln|wavey:


----------



## Hänger06 (11. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern frühmorgens im HH-Hafen gab es mal wieder ein schönen Küchenzander von 67cm der ein wirklich guten Drill ablieferte so das ich erst dachte ich hätte ein mittel starken Hecht oder Rapfen am Band. Erst als er zur Spundwand kamm begannen die Kopfstöße und die waren heftig bei der Größe.

Petri euch fänger.
 Gruß


----------



## Aurikus (11. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Juten in die Runde und ein Petri Heil!!


Ich war heut Morgen auch mal wieder am Rhein und konnte diesen schicken Barsch überlisten......










Da hat sich das frühe aufstehen gelohnt. War ein schöner Drill :m


Einen schönen Sonntag wünsche ich Allen |wavey:


----------



## TooShort (11. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War heute auch mal auf Barsch los. Leider waren die Junghechte aktiver. Nach 10 Minuten Spotwechsel und leer ausgegangen. Immernoch besser als die kleinen zu ärgern. 
















Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pinocio (11. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute morgen mal einen neuen See kennengelernt. Es hieß dort beißt nichts und die Tretbootfahrer seien eine Qual. Also bin ich zeitig losgegangen,es war keine Menschenseele zu sehen. Der See hat etwa 6ha und ich dachte ich lauf einfach einmal mit der Spinne außen rum und schaue was so geht. Die ersten zwei Drittel tat sich wirklich nichts. Doch dann ging es los. Innerhalb von 30min hatte ich 3 kleine Barsche und einen kleinen Hecht dann kehrte wieder Ruhe ein. Ich riss auch noch einen Wobbler ab. Ich montierte wieder meinen bewährten 3erOndex Spinner und warf einfach Richtung Seemitte und der erste Wurf brachte eine hammermäßige Forelle,kurz vor dem Kescher befreite sie sich mit einem schönen Sprung. Danach tat sich wieder garnix. Mittlerweile kamen auch die Bade-und Tretbootgäste,es wurde laut und ungemütlich. Also packte ich ein und meine Frau kam um dort ein wenig zu spazieren. Es war zu der Zeit schon richtig viel Betrieb und richtig heiß. Eigentlich keine Zeit um noch etwas zu fangen. Am Rande des Badestrands sagte ich: ich will spaßeshalber noch den letzten Wurf des Tages machen. Gesagt getan: Der Spinner war etwa 3m vom Ufer entfernt ich bereitete mich also schon darauf vor, dass es heute keinen maßigen Fisch gibt und war um so enttäuschter da mir der schönste heute morgen abgehauen ist. Auf einmal sehe ich aus der Tiefe etwas vorschnellen, daneben:*******! 2m vom Ufer ich hebe schon die Rute...zack schießt von der Seite eine 2. Forelle...und hängt. Mein Kescher war schon weggeräumt...ein Passant sah meine missliche Lage zog den Kescher aus meiner Tasche und half mir den Fisch zu landen. 45cm richtig schön dick...zum Andenken schossen wir zusammen das Fangfoto.
Fazit: Auch wenn nichts danach aussieht um einen rum die Leute stehen und im Wasser schwimmen, die Tretboote einen Nerven, die Hitze brennt und jeder sagt an dem See ist nichts zu holen...einen Versuch ist es wert, auch wenn es der letzte Wurf ist. Achja, nicht alle Leute fragen nur doof ob es in dem See überhaupt Fische gibt, manche können einem den Fang retten.


----------



## ado (12. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War heute auch mal wieder am Wasser. Da die letzten Wochen die Äschen im Vordergrund standen ging es heute morgen mal wieder mit der Spinne ans Wasser. 
Hat auch ganz gut geklappt - aus Hecht oder Forelle wurden zwar Großbarsche aber man soll ja nicht meckern


----------



## RayZero (12. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri - Barsch aus einem reissenden Bach?


----------



## ado (12. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Barsch aus dem Lech - langsamfließend is was anderes  der Biss kam aber an einer etwas ruhigeren Ecke.


----------



## TooShort (12. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wow. Da kann man ruhig mal klatschen. Petri. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Michael_05er (12. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute mal mit einem anderen Boardie zusammen im Schlauchboot auf barsch gefischt. Lustig wars und Fisch gab's auch.


----------



## pike-81 (12. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moinsen!
Hier muß der auch nochmal rein...
War eine ähnlich schwere Geburt, wie meine Zander 2016.
Man braucht schon Ausdauer, um sich durch die vielen kleinen Punker und Fritten durchzuarbeiten, bis dann so einer kommt:






48er !!!

Petri


"Nur Der Köder Im Wasser Fängt"


----------



## Hänger06 (12. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Pike
Oh wie Fett......wat für eine geile Kirsche Petri mein bester!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (12. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Samstag waren wir Streifenbarsche bis 60cm angeln









Sonntag waren wir mit der Spinnrute unterwegs. Ein Ü90 Zander ist mir noch an der Oberfläche ausgestiegen und ein weiterer ähnlich schwerer Zander ebenfalls. Dennoch konnte ich zwei tolle Zander landen.









Einen kleinen Barsch gab es auch noch.





Heute wollte ich dann noch unbedingt schauen, ob ich erneut einen der großen Zander an Band bekommen kann. Das klappte leider nicht, dafür ein anderer toller Zander.


----------



## Hänger06 (12. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da sind mal Amtliche Fische, fettes Petri . schöne Zettis!


----------



## Franz_16 (14. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich erwische recht selten Barsche, nun hats aber mal wieder mit einem DS-Barsch geklappt


----------



## ZX Biker (14. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Diesen Sommer im Urlaub in Schweden gefangen. Mit Pose und Tauwurm. Nicht der klassische Barschköder, aber es hat funktioniert.

Habe damit meinen besten Kumpel für das angeln begeistern können. Nun hat er auch einen Angelschein und zieht mit mir los!


----------



## pendejo (14. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



ZX Biker schrieb:


> Diesen Sommer im Urlaub in Schweden gefangen. Mit Pose und Tauwurm. Nicht der klassische Barschköder, aber es hat funktioniert.
> 
> Habe damit meinen besten Kumpel für das angeln begeistern können. Nun hat er auch einen Angelschein und zieht mit mir los!



Wenn Pose und Tauwurm nicht der klassische Barschköder sind, was dann? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Aber petri, schöner Barsch!


----------



## ado (14. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Konnte gestern nochmal einen schönen Fisch nachlegen.
Eigentlich für Hecht und  Barsch gedacht hat eine 60er Bachforelle meinen 13cm Gummi geschnappt und nach einem schönen Dill ein kurzes Erinnerungsfoto posiert.


----------



## jkc (14. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



ado schrieb:


> ...60er Bachforelle....



Voll geil |bigeyes - Petri!


----------



## ado (14. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke - voll geil trifft es perfekt


----------



## Stumbe (14. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute in zwei Stunden vier Barsche und einen leider untermaßigen Hecht gefangen.
UL-Fischerei ist einfach geil^^


----------



## daci7 (15. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sau geiles Bild!
Fettes Petri!!!


----------



## jvonzun (15. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

schöne Bilder jkc #6


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (15. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Unglaubliche Fänge, würde allein schon beim 80er Hecht Luftsprünge machen  Der wäre hier am See schon Glückssache...


----------



## Dennis Knoll (15. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den schönen Fängen #6

----

Habe gestern meinen dritten 40er voll gemacht. Freue mich


----------



## Dennis Knoll (15. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute Abend hat es wieder geknallt.
Wieder den ganzen Tag fast keinerlei Kontakte und dann der letzte Wurf bzw. Vertikale und BAM.


----------



## Angelmann67 (15. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Bieberpelz,
 Petri zum tollen Barsch und den neuen Teleskoparmen:q


----------



## Seele (16. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Heute Abend hat es wieder geknallt.
> Wieder den ganzen Tag fast keinerlei Kontakte und dann der letzte Wurf bzw. Vertikale und BAM.


 

Lehrmeister war wohl der Veit 

Nein. Petri, zur tollen Strecke, schon mühsam wenn den ganzen Tag nichts geht.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (16. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Grundsätzlich mag ich es, wenn man den Fisch ordentlich präsentiert. Dazu darf dann auch gerne mal ein Teleskoparm gehören, so lange Tatsachen nicht verschleiert oder gemogelt gehören. Es soll ja in erster Linie um den Fisch gehen 

Wir schießen dafür immer 4 - 5 Bilder ganz schnell, ehe der Fisch zurück kommt(Niederlande). In diesem Falle ist mir der Teleskop Arm auch mir ein wenig zu groß, allerdings war es das einzige Foto, welches den Spot nicht verrät und nicht verschwommen war. Die Handy-Kamera vom Kollegen war... nicht so pralle.

Danke


----------



## Angelmann67 (16. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Bieberpelz,
finde ich klasse, auch mir rutschen die Kirschen nach dem Shooting immer ins Wasser, sieht nur komisch aus,
wenn so n  40er Barsch 3x so gross wie dein Kopf ist.
Ich denke auch das das ein wenig unglücklich ist:m
Du fängst ja auch regelmäßig tolle Fische.

Fettes Petri


----------



## Schugga (16. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich denke auch, dass Bieberpelz es nicht nötig hat (und auch nicht beabsichtigt), zu schummeln 

Also, PETRI an Bieberpelz!
Und natürlich auch noch an alle anderen!!

Ich bin regelmäßig neidisch wegen der tollen Fische, die er fängt  Aber ich habe hier halt leider echt nicht so die tollsten Gewässer....und die Niederlande sind auch ein Stückchen zu weit weg...

Aber morgen bin ich mal wieder in Hamburg unterwegs und freu mich schon soooooooo! 
Hoffentlich kann ich dann hier was Schönes präsentieren


----------



## phirania (16. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Schugga schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, dass Bieberpelz es nicht nötig hat (und auch nicht beabsichtigt), zu schummeln
> 
> Also, PETRI an Bieberpelz!
> Und natürlich auch noch an alle anderen!!
> ...



Dann wünsch ich Dir viel Glück dabei...#6 #h

Und Allen Fängern Petri zu den Fängen....


----------



## captn-ahab (16. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöne Kirsche und zurecht im Vordergrund. Sorry Bieber, nichts gegen deinen Kopf 

darauf ein
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UHwkfhwjsk


----------



## Angler9999 (16. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Fänger, sehr schöne Fische dabei.

@ Biber
Wir wissen wohl zu erkennen, wer es absichtlich macht, bzw prahlen möchte.
Du gehörst jedenfalls nicht dazu.

Ansonsten braucht sich auch keiner dafür entschuldigen. 
"Wers schee findet......" ist halt so


----------



## zanderzone (16. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Angelmann67 schrieb:


> @Bieberpelz,
> finde ich klasse, auch mir rutschen die Kirschen nach dem Shooting immer ins Wasser, sieht nur komisch aus,
> wenn so n  40er Barsch 3x so gross wie dein Kopf ist.
> Ich denke auch das das ein wenig unglücklich ist:m
> ...



Sagt der, dessen Hecht auf dem Profilfoto 6x so groß aus sieht wie sein Kopf :m#h:q


----------



## Angelmann67 (16. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Lieber Zanderzone, wenn du mal zwischen den Zeilen liest, wirst auch du erkennen, daß es mit einem Zwinkern gemeint war.
Desweiteren hat eine 114cm Dame sogar einen richtig fetten Kopf, zumal weit offen.
Solltest du aber wissen mit deiner Hechtdame.
Ansonsten hat der Bieber viele Verteidiger, Hut ab.
Denke aber und das hat er auch  getan, kann er für sich selbst sprechen.

Allen ein schönes WE und fettes Petri


----------



## Der_rheinangler (16. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Rhein-Rapfen 63cm


----------



## spike999 (17. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri @ all
schöne Barsche Bieber :m

gestern abend noch für 3 stunden aufn wasser gewesen...hat sich gelohnt für meinen kumpel und mich


----------



## SaPaJa (17. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hey Leute,

ich bin überglücklich, denn ich habe gestern Abend (Vor etwa 5 Stunden) meinen ersten Zander gefangen! Und das, nachdem ich gerade erst seit Mai meinen Angelschein habe .

Gefangen habe ich ihn beim Ansitzen auf toter Rotauge mit Grundmontage, 80g Sargblei, 1m monofiles Vorfach, 1er Haken. 49 cm ist er lang.

Ausserdem habe ich noch einen 15 cm Wels gefangen den ich aber wieder schwimmen gelassen habe weil ich nicht weiß was ich mit ihm anfangen soll. Und ausserdem hatte ich noch einen Hecht beim Drill verloren weil ich kein Stahl Vorfach benutzt habe .

Ich war am Zanderplatz zwischen den Buhnen, (links von der A61 Hängebrücke auf badischer Seite!

Freue mich einfach nur ungemein!

Liebe Grüße 

Sascha


----------



## Kami One (17. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den Zanderfängern! 
Bei mir lässt der erste Zander noch auf sich warten.


----------



## TooShort (17. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri SaPaJa. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal dort. Hab auch die Karte. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Limpegg (17. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo Freunde!

So, erstmal durchatmen.
Ich war gerade bei bewölktem Wetter und Schauern am örtlichen Baggersee.

Dieser See ist ne echte Wundertüte. Entweder ich fang 2, 3 Hechte in 2 Stunden, oder es is für 2 Wochen Flaute.

Heut war's aber ein ganz besonderer Tag.
Erster Wurf - gleich ein schöner Biss auf Gummifisch, großzügig mit großen Sprüngen "gefaulenzt" - 60er Hecht! So kann's doch mal losgehn. Scheinbar hat er den Köder nich gleich gepackt, deshalb war er fast seitlich gehakt, konnte sich aber am Ufer selber losschütteln, wird wohl ne kleine Narbe übrig bleiben.

Ne Weile ging nichts, und ich habe ein paar mal den Köder gewechselt.

Bin dann letztendlich bei einem Wobbler, recht klein, aber dickbäuchig, hängen geblieben. Macht ordentlich Radau im Wasser und läuft schön, dacht ich. Bisher allerdings nichts auf ihn gefangen.
50 Meter von mir gings rund im Wasser. Viele Räuber am Platschen.
Direkt am Ufer. Die Wolken wurden immer dunkler.

Raubende Hechte anzuwerfen, so dachte ich bisher, macht zwar nur bedingt Sinn, aber probierst du es mal!

2 Würfe später, an besagter Stelle macht es Zack - direkt hinterm Kraut! Fisch hängt! Wieder ein eher Halbstarker, etwas größer als der erste, aber hey, 2 Hechte in 90 Minuten, nicht schlecht.

Ich wollte dann wieder zurücklaufen am Ufer, noch einmal die anderen Stellen abfischen, als ich ein gewaltiges Platschen hörte 20 Meter draussen.
Man muss wissen, dass es auf der Entfernung in diesem See mal locker 10-15m tief ist. Könnten das richtig fette Rapfen sein, die im Freiwasser jetzt aktiv werden?
Lohnt es sich, da noch ein paar Würfe zu machen?
Ich dachte dann, naja, lass die Rapfen mal rauben, und ging weiter. Sofort der nächste Platscher. Verdammt! Was ist das? Kennt ihr das, wenn ihr allein am Platschen wisst, das is ein ganz andres Kaliber als 60er Hechte? Ich kenne es von großen Rapfen am Rhein, die richtig Radau an der Oberfläche machen und auch dieser See hat gute Rapfen.
Aber... das war doch kein Rapfen?

Mich hatte dann die Neugier gepackt.
Ich kam an meine Grenzen mit der Wurfweite. Konnte die Stelle knapp anwerfen. 
Erstmal nichts. Naja, falls das ein Rapfen war, läuft mein Wobbler mit 1,5-2m auch vielleicht zu tief? 
Dieser Gedankengang wurde dann von einem erneuten Platschen unterbrochen - Vergiss es, das kann kein Rapfen sein! 

Ich war motiviert, obwohl ich mir sicher war, den krieg ich nich. Naja, noch ein paar Würfe, man weiß ja nie...
Leicht links in Richtung der Stellen rausgeworfen, so weit es ging, vielleicht 25 Meter. 
Ich hab 2 Sekunden eingeholt, die dunklen Wolken als schwarze Vorboten über mir, erste Regentropfen deuten sich an. Auf einmal bewegt sich der Köder nicht mehr. Die Rute wird krumm. Reflexartig den Anschlag gesetzt - "Ich hab dich!", dachte ich mit. Fisch sitzt. Aber der bewegt sich ja kaum?
Is es vielleicht doch nicht der, den ich rauben gesehen hab? Wieder so ein halbstarker, oder gar ein Rapfen? - BÄÄÄM auf dem Wasser - Pustekuchen! Das is was fettes. Er wird wach! 
Die ersten 5 Meter konnte ich den Fisch gut zu mir navigieren. Aber als er dann mal ernst machte, ging die Bremse so easy, wie ich das noch nie erlebt habe.
Als ich den Fisch das erste mal in 10 Meter Entfernung unter der Oberfläche gesehen hab, wusste ich, das ist mein bisher größter.
Ich hatte vor 3 Wochen einen 80-90er Hecht, aber das war eine ganz andere Liga. Ich war sowas von nervös, hab Selbstgespräche geführt.
Kleiner Wobbler und großer Fisch könnte gefährlich werden (wobei ich dazusagen muss, dass der Wobbler mit großen, starken Drillingen ausgestattet ist).
Er kommt näher! Wo ist der Kescher? - F***! Am anderen Ende des Ufers, über 50 Meter entfernt. Dumm von mir. Ich habe den Fisch dann unmittelbar vor der Krautkante (die befindet sich ca. 1-3m vom Ufer, der See fällt schnell steil ab) - ein dicker Hecht, eine Mama! Wahnsinn!

Aber wie zur Hölle soll ich den landen? Ich entschied mich ein Risiko einzugehen, und mit dem Hund bis zum kescher "Gassi" zu gehen. Das hat auch anfangs echt gut geklappt. Der Fisch is quasi brav mit mir am Ufer entlang geschwommen. Ohne kämpfen. Ich hab ihn sozusagen dirigiert.
Aber scheinbar wurds ihm irgendwann zu blöd und er zieht ab ins Kraut. Garnicht gut! 
Zum Glück wähle ich meine Schnur eher immer zu schwer als zu leicht, und sie konnte sich durchs Kraut schneiden.
Ich hab den Fisch dann nach ein paar weiteren Fluchten mit der zum Halbkreis gebogenen Rute ans Ufer gebracht, doch der Kescher war zu weit weg.
Da lag er vor mir und ich war sicher, mit dem hab ich die magische Metermarke geknackt! Endlich!

Doch - der Fisch macht einige Kopfstöße im Knöchelhohen wasser und der Köder fliegt davon. *******, was machst du nun, dachte ich mir. Also stürz ich mich drauf und halt ihn fest.
Wie ein kompletter Anfänger ohne Ahnung hab ich ihn dann genommen und getragen wie der Mann die Braut über die Schwelle, denn in die Kiemen zu greifen hab ich mich nicht getraut. 

Ich war voller Adrenalin, und jetzt fing es auch gut an zu regnen.
Ich bring ihn zu meiner Ausrüstung, und lege ihn auf das sanfte Moos. 
Leider stelle ich fest, dass ich kein Maßband dabei habe... Ich habe innerlich mit mir gerungen...
Deiner erster Meter... und du musst ihn Abschlagen, weil du ihn daheim messen willst... Ich hab schon alles geholt um ihn zu versorgen, als ich mir dachte, nein. Dein erster Meter soll nicht getötet werden. Das ist was besonderes. Ich hab dann meine Wasserflasche daneben gelegt, um nachher abschätzen zu können, wie lang er ist, schnell ein unspektakuläres Bild ohne Posen geschossen, den Burschen genommen, und ganz ausversehen dummerweise im abrutschen lassen. Welch ein Pech 
Die genaue Größe und Gewicht kann ich euch daher nicht nennen.
Ich weiß - viel zu schlecht vorbereitet. Aber es war ein spontaner Trip ans Wasser, und wer hätte gedacht, dass ich diesmal einen großen erwische - ich nicht!
Ich kann nur sagen, dass dieser Hecht zu all den 70ern und auch dem ü80er von vor 3 Wochen einfach ne ganz andre Hausnummer war.
Bei letzterem dachte ich nur "Wow, cool, größter Hecht bisher, schönes Ding", aber bei diesem...war das ein richtiger "Augenöffner".

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn, hier das Bild. Ich weiß, es geht schöner, aber ich wollte es so schonend wie möglcih machen, der Untergrund war schön weiches Moos/Gras und ich wollte einfach kurz das Bild schiessen.
Leider ist das Nachmessen mit der Flasche (knapp über 30 cm) nicht so gut möglich, da der Winkel einfach nicht passt und die Flasche näher an der Linse ist. Aber ich bin mir recht sicher, dass ich endlich die magische Marke geknackt habe. Ihr könnt gern schätzen wenn ihr wollt 

Petri!


----------



## RonsWorld (18. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Genialer Bericht!

Petri zum Erlebnis und Fang deines Lebens [emoji4]


Grüße Ronny [emoji83]


----------



## bobbl (18. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Tolles Erlebnis, toller Bericht!


----------



## Aurikus (18. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wirklich ein toller Bericht und ein klasse Erlebnis!

Glückwunsch und Petri Heil!! 


Ein Tipp für das nächste mal, falls das Maßband wieder fehlen sollte. ;-)

Halt den Fisch an die Rute, oder wie in deinem Fall, die Rute neben den Fisch legen und ein Foto machen. Daheim kannste dann recht genau nachmessen.


----------



## Clasher (18. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil!
Der hat ein ordentliches Maul.
Ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem, habe dann meinen Kescherstiel daneben gehalten und an der entsprechenden Stelle einen Kratzer in den Lack gemacht, so konnte ich später genau nachmessen. 
Gruß oLLi


----------



## Limpegg (18. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Vielen Dank für die lieben Worte!
War echt was ganz besonderes.

Aber jetzt kommt der clou:
Habe grade festgestellt, *dass ich am kescher ein verdammtes maßband habe!!*

Ich bin so doof... das war die aufregung


----------



## TooShort (18. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mach dir nichts draus. Du hast nen tollen Fisch gefangen und ihn gut versorgt. Nächstes mal denkst du eher an alles. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Michael_05er (18. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger! Wie lang ist der Hecht denn jetzt ungefähr? Hab kein Maßband am Smartphone [emoji6]


----------



## lurchi19 (18. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Limpegg schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde!



Petri und tolle Geschichte! 

Kannst ja mal sagen wie groß die Flasche ist. Angenommen sie ist 30 cm lang, dann komme ich auf eine Länge des Hechtes von knapp 93 cm.


----------



## Limpegg (18. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

schwer zu errechnen. das foto is auch echt ungluecklich. ich bin mir zu 95% sicher, dass er den meter hat, aber vom bild her zu urteilen sieht er kleiner aus.
ich haette direkt von oben fotografieren sollen, aber dadurch dass ich naeher an der flasche war und dann auch noch schraeg, konnt ichs auch nich ausrechnen. die flasche is etwas ueber 30cm. Der boden ist auch abfallend, der hecht liegt liefer.
Es war einfach garkein vergleich zu den 70-80ern, die ich bisher live gesehn hab. mich aergert das selber n bisschen, aber ich weiss, dass es in diesem see noch groessere brocken hat... vielleicht krieg ich ja noch einen


----------



## Santy (18. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

'N schöner Fisch is'n schöner Fisch und erfrischend zu lesen, dass hier jemand ausnahmsweise was freilässt.


----------



## hanzz (18. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Santy schrieb:


> 'N schöner Fisch is'n schöner Fisch und erfrischend zu lesen, dass hier jemand ausnahmsweise was freilässt.


Man sollte darüber einfach schweigen.
Petri allen.


----------



## Limpegg (18. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



hanzz schrieb:


> Man sollte darüber einfach schweigen.
> Petri allen.



Er ist mir ja auch aus der Hand gerutscht, der war so schleimig und ich nach dem Drill so geschwächt.


----------



## geomujo (18. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern und heute:

Aktuell läuft der Rapala Clackin' Crank 74 am besten


----------



## Sappalot (18. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da staunte ich gestern nicht schlecht |bigeyes


----------



## Flymen (19. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöne 43-er Kanalkirsche vom Samstag


----------



## Welskescherer (20. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich wollte am Sonntag in der Frühe meine neue Barschrute einweihen. An einem Spot, an dem ich in letzter Zeit mehrfach zweistellig kleine Barsche fangen konnte, blieben die Bisse aus. Letztendlich gab es dann doch einen Biss auf einen Mini-Turbotail, aber statt Barsch war es ein 61er Hecht. Hat mächtig Radau gemacht an der leichten Spitfire.


----------



## Maehae (20. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Letzte Woche gabs nen schönen Zander mit 58cm und knapp 2kg.


----------



## bebexx (21. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gab es vor zwei Tagen drei Zander und endlich wurde dieses Jahr die 80er Marke geknackt!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein schöner Kerl (der Fisch ;-)))))

Glückwunsch an die Fänger!!


----------



## Brachsenfan (21. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sind ja alles richtig schöne Fänge, die ihr da macht! Petri!
Ich hab gestern auch mal wieder Glück gehabt und einen 77er Esox beim Spinnfischen auf Barsch als Beifang auf nen kleinen Spinner landen können.
Der Drill an der leichten Spinnrute hat mal wieder richtig Fun bereitet!:vik:


----------



## captn-ahab (21. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Vor ein paar Tagen einen Schwertfisch Barsch am Kanal gefangen, hatte einfach eine witzige Heckflosse hatte deutlich mehr Power als man ihm zugetraut hätte.


----------



## Kami One (21. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den Fischen! 

Bei krummen Schwanz und getunten Rückenflossen könnte man denken, dass Schönheits-OPs bei Fischen in Mode kommen.


----------



## Hänger06 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Bebexx...Petri zu der schönen Kirsche schön hoch-rückig

Petri auch an den anderen Fängern.

Gruß


----------



## spike999 (22. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hatte heute nen Rapfen und ein paar Barsche zu Besuch...


----------



## Aurikus (22. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Juten und Petri in die Runde! 

Ich war Gestern ein Stündchen am Wasser, das schöne Wetter muss ja genutzt werden.

Zuerst kamen die beiden...











Danach Spotwechsel und weiter ging's...
















Der kam mir bekannt vor und Daheim hatte ich dann auch die Bestätigung:m





Die kamen auch noch kurz zu Besuch...















Beim letzten ist auch alles gut gegangen. Der Haken saß nicht in den Kiemen 

Dann war auch Schluss und die Zeit war zu knapp, um noch einen Spot abzuklappern. 

War aber natürlich cool |rolleyes


----------



## 50er-Jäger (22. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Aurikus schrieb:


> Juten und Petri in die Runde!
> 
> Ich war Gestern ein Stündchen am Wasser, das schöne Wetter muss ja genutzt werden.
> 
> ...



Schöne Barschstrecke...
 Da du schreibst sie kamen kurz zu Besuch, wäre es doch schön wenn du sie anders halten könntest, denn mit heilem Kiefer kommen sie dann auch noch mal zu Besuch.#6


----------



## Aurikus (22. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ab einer gewissen Größe halte ich die Barsche mit zwei Händen. Wenn ich es persönlich für nicht nötig halte, belasse ich es auch mal Bein Griff ins Maul. 
So schlimm kann es zumindest für einen nicht gewesen sein, da er ja gleich zweimal zu Besuch gekommen ist.

Das ist mein Stand dazu und muss nicht diskutiert werden. 
Aber danke vielmals für den Hinweis.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (22. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Aurikus schrieb:


> Ab einer gewissen Größe halte ich die Barsche mit zwei Händen. Wenn ich es persönlich für nicht nötig halte, belasse ich es auch mal Bein Griff ins Maul.
> So schlimm kann es zumindest für einen nicht gewesen sein, da er ja gleich zweimal zu Besuch gekommen ist.
> 
> Das ist mein Stand dazu und muss nicht diskutiert werden.
> Aber danke vielmals für den Hinweis.



Na wenn es nicht diskussionswürdig ist lese dir wenigstens entsprechende Studien von Schwarzbarschen dazu durch, kannst du quasi 1zu1 übertragen auf unsere Barsche, mit dem Unterschied, unsere barsche haben weniger Kräftige Kiefer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das könnt ihr diskutieren - wenn ihr dazu nen eigenen Thread aufmacht.
Hier im Fangmeldungsthread nicht.
Keine Bitte, Ansage.
Danke


----------



## Aurikus (22. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sehe ich auch so. Danke


----------



## Aurikus (22. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Juten Abend!

Von Gestern angespornt, bin ich heut gleich nochmal los.

Stückmäßig konnte ich an Gestern zwar nicht anknüpfen, aber wer will sich da beschweren...






Ich jedenfalls nicht #6


----------



## Angelmann67 (22. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hey Aurikus,
 fette Kirche, sehr schöner Fisch.
 Möge mein Neid:m mit dir sein.
 Petri auch an alle anderen Jünger, die erfolgreich waren.


----------



## Aurikus (22. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Merse vielmals #h
Mein Neid sei dir auch hold :m


----------



## Angelmann67 (22. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Auch auf Wobbler im Barsch-Dekor, wie die anderen 25
 Bärsche.:q ?


----------



## hanzz (22. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen.
Jo Aurikus.
Heut war wirklich fast wie tot.

Einen konnt ich aber auch rauskitzeln


----------



## Aurikus (22. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Angelmann67:
Es war exakt der gleiche Wobbler gewesen #6

@hanzz:
Auch dir ein Peterle. Sehr schön, dass es auch noch geklappt hat. Schöner Barsch :m


----------



## spike999 (24. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri @ all

I love Topwater


----------



## Aurikus (24. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sehr schön!
Petri #6


----------



## Rhöde (24. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Man merkt dass der Barschherbst kommt.
Petri den Fängern der letzten Tage.


----------



## Aurikus (24. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jou, läuft langsam!

Petri #6


----------



## Kiesbank (24. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Kurz vor dem Platz Wechsel stieg mir der kleine dann doch noch ein.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem ZP999 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aurikus (25. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Morjen zusammen!

Jou, läuft auf jeden Fall! #6

Gestern Mittag bin ich auch nochmal schnell ein Ründchen, bevor es am Nachmittag zur Geburtstagsfeier von meiner Mutter gehen sollte.

Viel hab ich mir am Mittag nicht versprochen, aber da hab ich mich vertan. 
Es ging wieder recht zügig los. Nach ein paar Würfen hing der erste Barsch schon wieder am Haken......







Die zwei größten folgten sofort....














Dann flutschte mir einer noch nach der Landung aus den Händen, gut kein Foto, einer stieg mir vor den Füßen ein, stieg aber nach einen Fluchten und Sprüngen wieder aus. 
Dann war es leider soweit, mein Wobbler des Monats hing unlösbar fest. #q
Auf was anderes wollte echt nichts mehr gehen, außer zum Schluss noch ein Minibarsch, auf nen Pointer.

Naja, direkt noch Wobbler bestellt |rolleyes

Abschließend, damit der Übervater aller Barsche nicht wieder anfängt zu flemmen, hab ich immer brav unterstützt!


----------



## hanzz (25. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri. Schöne Färbung haben die Punks.
Hast die Muddi im Hintergrund auch gefragt, ob sie in Bikini ins Anglerboard will ? [emoji6]


----------



## Aurikus (25. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jou, hat nix dagegen gehabt


----------



## Koyote (25. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle. Ja da merkt man den Barsch Herbst  












Von den 9 Barschen gestern 

Lg

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## geomujo (25. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Was sind'n das für kleine schwarze Punkte auf der Haut?


----------



## Koyote (25. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Pigmentierung? sah auf jedenfall richtig cool aus, haben ab und zu welche die diese Art der Pigmentierung haben.

So wie der da auch.






Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hanzz (25. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



geomujo schrieb:


> Was sind'n das für kleine schwarze Punkte auf der Haut?


Das sind Löcher von Parasiten.


----------



## Koyote (25. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Echt? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Novembermann (25. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das dürfte die Schwarzfleckenkrankheit sein. 
Larven von Saugwürmern dringen in die Haut ein und als Abwehrreaktion bildet der Fisch schwarze Pigmentflecken um die Parasiten. (Endwirte sind fischfressende Vögel)
Das Fischfleisch ist ohne bedenken verzehrbar.


----------



## Koyote (25. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke für die info 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aurikus (25. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gibt's Recht häufig. Petri!

Bei mir kurioserweise immer nur bei Barschen bis 30cm. Darüber bisher nie. Ob die daran irgendwann zu Grunde gehen? 
Kann das irgendwer bestätigen, oder hat gar eine konkrete Erklärung?


----------



## Franz_16 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Barsch, Barsch, Barsch  

Scheinen derzeit tatsächlich gute Barsch-Tage zu sein. Ich war am Donnerstag mit Boardie freibadwirt zum Barschangeln unterwegs. 

War ein guter Tag, wir hatten sehr viele Barsche - die Meisten in der Größe um die 30cm, richtig Dicke haben wir aber nicht erwischt :/

Auffällig war, dass es mit Gummi recht schwierig war sie ans Band zu kriegen. Tauwurm oder Köderfisch am Drop-Shot liefen besser.


----------



## hanzz (25. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hab das bisher auch nur bei kleinen gesehen. Egal ob Rhein oder Kanal.
Ob die Fische eingehen weiß ich aber auch nicht.


----------



## Aurikus (25. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Franz!
Bei mir nur auf Wobbler. Allerdings in allen Wasserschichten. Zumeist aber recht flachlaufend.


@hanzz:

Den hat es mal schlimm erwischt.
Mal schauen, ob andere ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht haben.....


----------



## Novembermann (25. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Diese "Krankheit" ist weder für Mensch noch für den Fisch gefährlich. (Könnt ihr nicht selber mal googeln? :q )
Hat mich aber auch interessiert, irgendwann hatte ich mal so einen Barsch.

Und Petri den ganzen Fängern.


----------



## Aurikus (25. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das sie zum Verzehr geeignet sind hat doch niemand bestreitet. Googeln kann wahrscheinlich auch jeder. Hab ich schon lange vorher gemacht.
Das es für den Barsch unbedenklich ist, letzten Endes bezogen auf die Größe, das steht für mich im Raum. Was bei Google irgendwie geschrieben steht, erklärt diese Frage nicht. Vielleicht ist es letzten Endes doch der Tot, der vor der Tür steht.
 Nochmal, ich habe ab einer gewissen Größze keine Barsche mit schwarzen Punkten gefangen. Aber etliche unter 30, die damit befallen waren. Kann das einer bestätigen?

Ich hätte besser geschrieben: “Ob die daran irgendwann doch zu Grunde gehen?“

Einfach Erfahrungswerte. Deshalb meine Frage.


----------



## Novembermann (25. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War kein Angriff, ganz im Gegenteil, sollte darstellen das ich das auch nicht wußte.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute gabs nur kleine Barsche. Dieser hier war mit geschätzt 25-27cm der größte Fisch.


----------



## Koyote (25. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nachdem ich gestern so gut gefangen habe, bin ich heute nochmal raus der Ü40 Barsch ist momentan mein Ziel . Aber auch wieder nur ü20er bis 28cm gehabt. Und das erste mal 10 an einem Tag .
















Um ein paar zu zeigen  die meisten hatten diese "Krankheit" 

Lg

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## geomujo (25. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



D1985 schrieb:


> Heute gabs nur kleine Barsche. Dieser hier war mit geschätzt 25-27cm der größte Fisch.



Wenn ich das Bild anschauen will kommt ein Layer mit Werbung drueber. So gabs nur ein halbes Bild zu betrachten.

Wählt bitte vernünftige Speicherorte für Bilder aus.


----------



## Trollwut (25. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

da könnteste ruhig mal richtig lächeln, geiler Fisch  - welcome back ;-))


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Pehei an den Läuseschüttler, amtliche Koksplötze!:m

Haste dem eine vor'n Nischel gegeben, oder wo kommt die Delle her?|kopfkrat


----------



## schlotterschätt (26. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



			
				Sten Hagelvoll;4575983
Haste dem eine vor'n Nischel gegeben schrieb:
			
		

> Die Delle hat er nich von Trollwut. Die hat er sich in der Jugend von Myxobulus cerebralis eingefangen. Die Bezeichnung nach dem Besuch des Tierchens ist die Drehkrankheit und die Folge davon ist ein Mopskopf.
> http://raubfischer.com/Uber_Fische/Fischkrankheiten/Drehkrankheit/drehkrankheit.html


----------



## Aurikus (26. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Juten Morjen!

Nochmal Petri in die Runde.
Schöner Rapfen #6







Novembermann schrieb:


> War kein Angriff, ganz im Gegenteil, sollte darstellen das ich das auch nicht wußte.



Schon ok. Alles jut


----------



## motocross11 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger. Bei uns kommen die Hechte auch langsam wieder in Schwung. Am Wochenende gab es 2 von Mitte 70 und einen 90er. Als Beifang etliche Barsche bis ca. 28cm. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (26. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Die Delle hat er nich von Trollwut. Die hat er sich in der Jugend von Myxobulus cerebralis eingefangen. Die Bezeichnung nach dem Besuch des Tierchens ist die Drehkrankheit und die Folge davon ist ein Mopskopf.
> http://raubfischer.com/Uber_Fische/Fischkrankheiten/Drehkrankheit/drehkrankheit.html



Ich weiß nicht, wie ein Mopskopf sieht das nicht aus, zumal dieser Erreger anscheinend auch nur Salmoniden befällt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute nochmal abends auf Barsch los gewesen. 3 Stück gabs, davon einer verwertbar. Morgen werde ich es noch mal versuchen...irgendwann muss mal was besseres beissen.


----------



## jvonzun (27. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Forellensaisonabschluss


----------



## brauni (28. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle! Schöne Fische die ihr da gefangen habt! Bei mir gab es auch paar schöne! Hier mal eine kleine Auswahl davon!


----------



## brauni (28. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier noch ein paar!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Reschpekt - da haste ja wirklich zugeschlagen!!!


----------



## Aurikus (28. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Aber hallo!! 

Petri zu den tollen Fängen!


----------



## Koyote (28. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wow das sind ja richtige brocken dickes Petri . Was ist denn das für ein Schlauchboot? Zu empfehlen? Lg

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Angler9999 (28. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Fänger, recht schöne Fische dabei#6

Gestern meine neue kleine 20gr Rute eingeweiht. Hat sich tapfer geschlagen.





@D1985 
Ich habe bei deinen Pic´s auch immer Werbung dabei. Die verdeckt ein Teil des (schönen)  Bildes.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (28. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Alter Schwede,
du haust auch ein paar Kanten da aus dem Wasser. Petri.

Und auch Petri allen anderen Fänger.


----------



## exil-dithschi (28. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Koyote schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Schlauchboot? Zu empfehlen?


vermutlich, hat ja augenscheinlich dickfischgarantie an bord.
hammer! #6


----------



## Franz_16 (28. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> vermutlich, hat ja augenscheinlich dickfischgarantie an bord.
> hammer! #6



Das sieht mir aus wie ein jilong z-ray 400 

Ich hatte die etwas kleinere Variante davon jahrelang im Einsatz. 

Vorteile: Relativ leicht, und relativ günstig.


----------



## zanderzone (28. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Alter Schwede, Bräuni!! Das nenne ich mal ne Strecke.. Dickes fettes Oberpetri!!!


----------



## brauni (28. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Koyote schrieb:


> Wow das sind ja richtige brocken dickes Petri . Was ist denn das für ein Schlauchboot? Zu empfehlen? Lg
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk



Das ist das z- Ray 400! Ich hab das jetzt seit 4 Jahren u. hab keine Probleme damit! Aber gibt auch bessere Boote! Aber reicht völlig aus!


----------



## schlotterschätt (28. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wie ein Mopskopf sieht das nicht aus, zumal dieser Erreger anscheinend auch nur Salmoniden befällt.



Du weeßt doch: "Keine Regel ohne Ausnahme".  :m

http://www.raubfisch.de/cgi-bin/r30msvccms_seiten_ansicht.pl?&var_hauptpfad=../r30/vc_content/&var_fa1_select=var_fa1_select||454|&var_seiten_nummer_uebergabe=1615&var_suchbegriff=jan%20eggers


----------



## pike van dijk (28. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

fettes petri bräuni.
respekt.


----------



## beefnoodle (29. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

wahnsinnsfische!! Petri...
bei mir gab´s nur ein kleiner Barsch aufm Spinner...


----------



## Clasher (30. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil!






Der ist von nem Kumpel, ich bin leider leer aus gegangen.
Ca 70cm und einen dicken Bauch hatte er.

Gruß oLLi


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri. Wenn ich mal was vernünftiges fangen würde... 

Bin heute nach langer Zeit zu einer Stelle an der Weser gefahren. Vor einigen Jahren konnte man da zu der Jahreszeit sehr gut Barsch fangen (2-stellige Stückzahlen waren nie ein Problem)

Heute gabs aber nur einen kleinen Barsch, 2 Kaulbarsche (schon etwas länger nicht mehr gefangen) und eine dicke Grundel. Nach 2 Stunden hatte ich keine Lust mehr.


----------



## Eisenkneter (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

wenns mit dem angeln nicht klappt, dann doch mit dem fotografieren.
tolles bild.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



D1985 schrieb:


> Petri. Wenn ich mal was vernünftiges fangen würde...
> 
> Bin heute nach langer Zeit zu einer Stelle an der Weser gefahren. Vor einigen Jahren konnte man da zu der Jahreszeit sehr gut Barsch fangen (2-stellige Stückzahlen waren nie ein Problem)
> 
> Heute gabs aber nur einen kleinen Barsch, 2 Kaulbarsche (schon etwas länger nicht mehr gefangen) und eine dicke Grundel. Nach 2 Stunden hatte ich keine Lust mehr.



Hel,

auch wenn du schwächelst bei der Ausdauer schönes Foto!!

Grussen Michael


----------



## spike999 (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> wenns mit dem angeln nicht klappt, dann doch mit dem fotografieren.
> tolles bild.



zum glück gib es da verschiedene meinungen...hab mit fotografie zwar nichts am hut,aber schön find ich das bild nicht...hab da schon viel viel bessere bilder von ihm hier gesehen
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=308547&page=45

was gilt hier eigentlich als raubfisch???ernst gemeinte frage???
grundel,brassen,plötze,aland,döbel,rotfeder hab ich alle schon als räuber ausgemacht...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke  Ja schöner würd ichs mit aufgestellter Flosse finden, aber ist auf der anderen Seite so auch mal was anderes.

Hab hier noch ein paar Bilder drin rund ums Angeln. Ist noch nicht viel (und noch nicht ganz fertig), da ich das erst seit ca. November / Dez 15 mehr oder weniger richtig fotografiere.

http://daniels-angelfotos.jimdo.com/

Jetzt gehts nochmal los auf Barsch, mal gucken...


----------



## spike999 (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

sorry,völlig unnötig nen kleinen kaulbarsch so in szene zu setzen...aber ok...wenn`s gefällt


----------



## spike999 (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

bevor was kommt neid spielt absolut keine rolle...auf was auch???


----------



## Clasher (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei den ganzen Flussbarschen hier finde ich ein Bild von nem Kaulbarsch mal ne gelungene Abwechslung. Außerdem ist es ein schöner Fisch, es geht ja nicht immer nur um die dicksten Brummer.
Gruß oLLi


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moralinsäüre muss irgendwie wehtun


----------



## aufe_und_obe (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich mache ja selten Photos meiner Fänge.
Aber da hatte grade zeit und Lust dazu.
An Petra, Da der Esox bei uns ein Schonmaß von 60cm hat, konnte ich ihn natürlich nicht mitnehmen da dieses Exemplar ca.59cm hatte....


----------



## aufe_und_obe (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@spike999
Hab auch noch eine "Raub" Brachse.
Hatte tatsächlich einen 40gr Effzett Blinker verschlingen wollen, der drillIng war komplett im Maul verschwunden.


----------



## spike999 (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

viel glück für das köderpaket...falls es zählt


----------



## schwerhoeriger (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



spike999 schrieb:


> sorry,völlig unnötig nen kleinen kaulbarsch so in szene zu setzen...aber ok...wenn`s gefällt



Na,
dann schau doch mal dein Avatar an und über andere meckern! Soll verstehen wer will?
Und Tschüss...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Clasher schrieb:


> Bei den ganzen Flussbarschen hier finde ich ein Bild von nem Kaulbarsch mal ne gelungene Abwechslung. Außerdem ist es ein schöner Fisch, es geht ja nicht immer nur um die dicksten Brummer.
> Gruß oLLi



Jop. Mir gehts auch nicht um die Größe (Dicke fange ich eh eher seltener) Hatte nur noch kein richtiges Bild von einem Kaulbarsch, deswegen...

Vorhin gabs beim Barschangeln mit Wurm einen kleinen Zander. Bild hab ich mir gespart, hatte vielleicht so 40-45cm


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

werbung​*Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist​*




*JEDEN MONAT für 3 ANGLER JE 3 KÖDERSETS ZU GEWINNEN!!​*

*WIE könnt ihr gewinnen?​*
*Ganz einfach:*
*Wer im Thread "Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist " eine Fangmeldung postet, nimmt automatisch an der Verlosung für den Monat teil.*

Die Gewinner werden von uns benachrichtigt und bekommen die Ködersets zu geschickt.

Wie immer:
Unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges



*Was gibt es zu gewinnen?​



*








Weitere Infos zu Quantum und Quantum-Produkten findet ihr auf der Seite von Zebco Europe (http://www.zebco-europe.biz/de/startseite/) und hier im Online-Katalog von Quantum:






*Wir freuen uns auf eure Fangmeldungen und wünschen euch viel Glück bei der monatlichen Verlosung!*​
Die Gewinner September 2016:

Mork 

cradezz 

Ndber 



Wie immer unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges


----------



## cradezz (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hey cool bin auch dabei :m
Werde heute Nachmittag erstmal am MLK agieren. Mal schauen was die Stachelritter so sagen |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch - da siehste mal ;-))

PNs wegen Adressen kommen noch, bin noch etwas im Stress..


----------



## spike999 (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Na,
> dann schau doch mal dein Avatar an und über andere meckern! Soll verstehen wer will?
> Und Tschüss...



ja,und?der fisch wurde entnommen,ich denk (weiss es natürlich nicht) mal der kauli ging bestimmt zurück,nachdem er für n paar schöne fotos trapiert wurde...obwohl kauli ist lecker
ist auch egal...OT


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



spike999 schrieb:


> l...OT


so ist das - und damit hier Ende damit


----------



## _Pipo_ (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wir warten heute über Nacht an der Neetze, das Ganze war leider eine einzige Krabbenfütterung.
Egal welcher Köder, Wurm, Fischfetzen, Made, selbst Mais und Kartoffel haben sich die Mistviecher geschnappt.

Als es dann langsam hell wurde und wir komplett durchgefroren waren ging es etwas ans Spinnfischen, nach ein paar Würfen stieg dann auch direkt ein 73er Zander ein.


----------



## Hoffi (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute gabs nochmal ne kleine Bafo und ein Barsch


----------



## zokker (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern.

Hier das Ergebnis der letzten Nacht.
75er Grünaal und 86er Blankaal. Zusammen 2200 Gramm.





Gruß #h


----------



## fishingoutlaw (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Letzte Woche erwischte ich bei einer Schlepptour auf dem Bodensee meinen Jahresbesten ... 115cm und ca. 11kg.

Gruss


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Toller Fisch!! Glückwunsch!


----------



## jkc (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi, sehe ich auch so Petri!

Bei mir gab es auch zweimal Hecht und einen Boiliedieb.






















Grüße JK


----------



## kati48268 (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Den Preis für die blödeste Kuriosität des langen Wochenendes bekomm ich wohl:

War Karpfenangeln, hatte 2 20er Murmeln an 120gr. Blei in über 150m Entfernung mit'nem Köderboot abgelegt, 
knapp 3m tief, der Grund steigt dort von 7m auf 1m an.
2x piepste es in der Nacht, jeweils immer nur ein einziger kurzer Piep, dazwischen lange Stunden, also nix worüber man sich 'nen Kopf macht.
Als ich morgens gegen 5.30Uhr einholte hatte ich Gewicht dran, aber keine Gegenwehr, vermutete einen Ast oder so.

Zum Vorschein kam aber ein mausetoter und stocksteifer 53er Rapfen! |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes











Der hatte sich die Pillen reingepfiffen, sauber im Maulwinkel gehakt und sich ansonsten nicht bemerkbar gemacht.
Und ist dann verreckt!
Köder war keine 5m auf mich zu bewegt worden, wegen des fehlendem Swinger hab ich nix davon bemerkt & wegen Dauerregen auch nicht nachgeschaut.
#q


----------



## kernell32 (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Muaahaha wenn du mich fragst hat dich da jemand hoch genommen:
"ey guckmal das ist doch der langhaarige der in diesem internetzforum immer unter nem Mädchennamen schreibt! Dem hängen wir jetzt nen toten Rapfen ans Tau, das wird Forengespräch für ne ganze Woche!" 
[emoji28]


----------



## Hänger06 (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Eindeutig"Ertrunken" das arme Vieh....,


----------



## Jens76 (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






113cm - 10,1kg

Mehr hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320591


----------



## Aurikus (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an Alle! Geile Teile dabei!


Hatte heute nur einen, knapp über 30.....'.


----------



## Makai9988 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Kurz zu mir: 2015 den Schein gemacht und hatte es eigentlich aufgegeben. Ich habe fast ein Jahr keinen Fisch gefangen (abgesehen von Feedern).
Jetzt habe ich mich gestern zum Altrhein aufgemacht und dachte ich versuch es nochmal und siehe da...einfach mal in kurzer Zeit zwei schöne Barsche. Einen etwas kleineren und diesen Burschen :vik: (knapp über 25 müsste er sein). Erste Fische nach fast einem Jahr |bigeyes


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern gab es drei Hechte. Von 70 -90 cm


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute gab es nur einen. Der hatte aber 122 cm


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

es nu wieder, dieses Tommi - Glückwünsche!

Auch an die anderen Fänger!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Du weeßt doch: "Keine Regel ohne Ausnahme".  :m
> 
> http://www.raubfisch.de/cgi-bin/r30msvccms_seiten_ansicht.pl?&var_hauptpfad=../r30/vc_content/&var_fa1_select=var_fa1_select||454|&var_seiten_nummer_uebergabe=1615&var_suchbegriff=jan%20eggers



Da schau her, wieder was gelernt!#6


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gabs auch mal wieder einen Hecht als Beifang beim Zanderangeln. 

Hat mich ganz schön erschreckt. Ich habe eine Kante auf Zander abgefischt, sobald ich über der Kante war, hab ich den Gummi immer schnell durchs Flachwasser gezogen, um möglichst rasch wieder auswerfen zu können. 

Irgendwann tats dann plötzlich einen großen Schlag kurz vor meinen Füßen im 50cm tiefen Wasser. Der Hecht konnte den ständig vorbeirauschenden kleinen Slottershad scheinbar einfach nicht mehr ertragen :q


----------



## captn-ahab (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri, super Hechte Franz und Tommi!

Komme momentan nur spät Abends los, wenigstens spielen die Barsche noch mit


----------



## loete1970 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöne Klopperhechte, Petri!


----------



## pike-81 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moinsen!
Neben 3 Untermaßigen gab es heute den ersten vorzeigbaren Urlaubsfisch:





Petri


"Nur Der Köder Im Wasser Fängt"


----------



## Drillsucht69 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

#6 *Schöne Räuber !!!  Fettes Petri !!!* #6

Bei mir hat es gestern auch gerappelt, ein kampfstarker 48er Kanalknaller aus dem Dortmunder-Ems-Kanal, Raum Dortmund...
Fängt man auch nicht jeden Tag und für den DEK ein sehr guter Barsch und schwer zu schlagen...

Handybild leider nicht so toll aber der Barsch sollte für das Köderset doch reichen :q:q:q !!!

#h Thomas


----------



## davidhecht (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Endlich hats dieses Jahr mit meinem ersten Meterhecht geklappt : 104cm:m, gebissen auf ne 30er thru line Trout!

Gruß


----------



## Dennis Knoll (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ganz ordentliche Räuber, Petri und weiter so


----------



## jkc (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Richtig geile Räuber, Petri!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Einen Nachzügler habe ich noch.





Das wars dann erst mal für mich dieses Jahr.


----------



## Koyote (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri! Barsche sind momentan richtig süchtig 

Hatte gestern 7 an der BC. 





Zwar alle nicht sehr groß aber immerhin. 

Und sogar ein Zander inmitten der Barschen der auch diese Punkte hatte... 






Lg

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Casso (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Makai9988 schrieb:


> Kurz zu mir: 2015 den Schein gemacht und hatte es eigentlich aufgegeben. [...]



Auch wenn der Fang einige Tage zurückliegt und von den anderen Mitlesern übersehen/missachtet wurde: Petri #6

Schön dass du mit dem Barsch deine Motivation zurück gewonnen hast! Wie du selbst sagst ist es kein Riese aber das zählt in Augenblicken wie jenen nicht. 

Wünsche dir noch viele weitere Fische. Kann nur noch besser werden!


----------



## schwerhoeriger (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Konichi wa,

habe Heute zum ersten mal aus der Not heraus mit dem Drachkovitch - System gefischt! Erst ging nix weil ich das Fischli wohl nicht richtig führte. Also ca 1 m vor dem Ufer geübt und dem Fisch hüpfen beigebraht und siehe da es machte dann sieben mal rums und nur am Ufer zwischen den Seerosen. Die Hecht waren zwischen 50 und 68 cm. 
Dieser ging mit.

Grussen Michael


----------



## motocross11 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin, erstmal Petri in die Runde. War heut das erste mal diesen Herbst mit Schlauchboot los. Hab mir Heut mal vorgenommen nicht mit Blech sondern ausschließlich mit Gummi zu angeln. In der ersten halben Stunde hätte ich fast die Rute ins Wasser gefeuert, 5 Aussteiger. Zum Glück konnte ich dann noch 3 Fische zum kurzen Foto überreden. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aurikus (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Juten Morjen!

Erstmal ein großes Petri in die Gemeinde!
Da schaut man ein paar Tage nicht in den Thread und ihr legt hier fette Fänge hin.
Erster Barsch überhaupt, knaller Hechte, dicke Kanalgranate....wirklich klasse! #6

Gestern ging's bei mir wieder mal auf Barsch.
Anfangs musste ich mich regelrecht durch die Kinderstube angeln, bis mir dann kurz vor Schluss doch noch ein Guter eingestiegen ist......








Herbst, endlich bist du da! |rolleyes


Schönen Sonntag wünsche ich! |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War der so blass oder ist das der Bearbeitung des Hintergrundes geschuldet??

Davon ab:
Glückwunsch an alle Fänger und danke fürs einstellen!


----------



## Kaka (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Aurikus schrieb:


> Herbst, endlich bist du da! |rolleyes



Und das schönste daran. Kaum mehr Leute am Wasser bzw. den See abspannende Ansitzangler. Ansitzen ist natürlich völlig legitim, jeder wie er angeln möchte. Aber als reiner Spinnfischer ist es schon schöner, wenn kaum mehr einer rumsitzt :vik:


----------



## Aurikus (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nee Thomas, der war in der Tat so blass. Kommt recht häufig vor, dass die Barsche Recht blass daher kommen 

@Kaka:
Da kann ich dir nur beipflichten  :m


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri. Bei uns, vor allem am Kanal sind die Barsche (aber auch Rotaugen) auch oft blass. Besonders stark, wenns kälter ist...kommt mir zumindest so vor.


----------



## Aurikus (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dank!

Joah, das ist eine Möglichkeit. Aber ich fange blassere Barsche eigentlich das ganze Jahr über. Ich habe mal gehört, dass es daran liegt, wo der Fisch seinen bevorzugten Standort/Ruheplatz hat. Dunkler Standort= dunkle Färbung. Auch wenn Barsche ja Vagabunden sind, ruhen müssen sie ja mal. Auch Hecht, Zander, Aal etc. Alles in blass, bis sehr dunkel gefangen. Sicher bin ich mir da aber nicht. Da können die Spezis hier bestimmt genaueres zu schreiben.


----------



## aufe_und_obe (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nach einer langen Durststrecke mit vielen gierigen Hechtchen, endlich wieder ein ordentliches Exemplar |supergri
An dieser Stelle auch danke ans Forum für die Tips die mir heute weiter geholfen hatten.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der sieht ja schon mal gut aus (der Hecht) .....
;-))))
Glückwunsch!


----------



## blumax (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

heute für ne stunde ans wasser und ein 65er


----------



## Kiesbank (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



blumax schrieb:


> heute für ne stunde ans wasser und ein 65er


Millimeter 

Gesendet von meinem ZP999 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fr33 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich hab heute auch mal seit langem einen Tag fürs Gedächtnis geschenkt bekommen  

Waren am Main und haben so ziemlich alles erfolglos durchs Wasser gezogen was wir hatten. Irgendwo in der Box dann nen Spinner gefunden und den halt volle Kanone raus geballert. Nach dem 3 Wurf dann kurzer Ruck.... hängt aber nix.... dann nach 3-4 Kurbelumdrehungen wieder ein Ruck und schon fängt der Tanz an. 

Als der Fisch hoch kam nochmal Panik - ein fetter Barsch. Bestimmt neuer PB! Und so war es auch..... die magischen 50cm um nur 0,5cm verfehlt! Was ein Barsch! Und das ohne High-End Japan Köder usw.....







(Bitte habt Verständnis dass ich den Hintergrund geändert habe - schlechte Erfahrungen in der Vergangenheit gemacht)


----------



## RayZero (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ich hab heute auch mal seit langem einen Tag fürs Gedächtnis geschenkt bekommen
> 
> Waren am Main und haben so ziemlich alles erfolglos durchs Wasser gezogen was wir hatten. Irgendwo in der Box dann nen Spinner gefunden und den halt volle Kanone raus geballert. Nach dem 3 Wurf dann kurzer Ruck.... hängt aber nix.... dann nach 3-4 Kurbelumdrehungen wieder ein Ruck und schon fängt der Tanz an.
> 
> ...





Petri zum Barsch - Traumfisch [emoji1303] !!!
Den Satz mit den Japan ködern hättest dir sparen können [emoji12] - natürlich fangen andere Köder auch, aber Wobbler sammeln macht tierisch Laune [emoji23] ...


----------



## captn-ahab (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bäääm!!
Geile Kirsche. 
Aber doch hoffentlich auf Japan Rute?


----------



## Aurikus (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Fr33 schrieb:


> (Bitte habt Verständnis dass ich den Hintergrund geändert habe - schlechte Erfahrungen in der Vergangenheit gemacht)



Das Problem kenne ich leider auch. Hab dafür Verständnis.


Petri zum Traumbarsch#6

Allen Anderen natürlich auch!


----------



## Koyote (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geil Dickes Petri . 

Ich warte noch auf meinen ü40 .

Hatte gestern ein paar kleine Barsche und folgende Fische auf der BC als Beifang 











Ich würde sagen das zweite Bild ist ein Rapfen. Mein erster .

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fattony (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

15 Mal Schneidern. Genau 15 mal hat es gedauert, bis ich endlich meinen ersten Donauzander zum Landgang überreden konnte.

Ich freu mich gerade sowas von!! Endlich hab ich es geschafft. 

Für diesen Fisch wurden extra neue Ruten, Rollen, Schnur angeschafft. Die erste Saison auf einem Fluss ist einfach etwas besonderes. Endlich geschafft.


----------



## Fr33 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



captn-ahab schrieb:


> Bäääm!!
> Geile Kirsche.
> Aber doch hoffentlich auf Japan Rute?



Merci,

ne keine Japan Rute (JDM) - quasi HDM (Hessen Domestic Market) - war nämlich ne Eigenbau SS3 (265cm - WG 10-60Gr).


----------



## Angler9999 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Fänger

@FR33  kein Bild sichtbar, gut bearbeitet


----------



## Dennis Knoll (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern.
Vor allem Fr33 zur Granate und auch Fattony zum ersten Zander, immer was besonderes.

----

Zielfisch Hecht war bei mir gestern wohl für'n *B*arsch.
7 Barsche, die gestern den Tag über echt abgedreht sind und nur zum Schluss zwei kleine Hechte und 1 Zander.

Könnte schlimmer sein


----------



## Makai9988 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Casso schrieb:


> Auch wenn der Fang einige Tage zurückliegt und von den anderen Mitlesern übersehen/missachtet wurde: Petri #6
> 
> Schön dass du mit dem Barsch deine Motivation zurück gewonnen hast! Wie du selbst sagst ist es kein Riese aber das zählt in Augenblicken wie jenen nicht.
> 
> Wünsche dir noch viele weitere Fische. Kann nur noch besser werden!



Danke #h
 Es wurde die Tage darauf immer besser. Noch mehr Barsche und mein erster Hecht!...auch wenn er nur sehr klein war . Zwei weitere Hechte leider verloren.


----------



## Fr33 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Petri an die Fänger
> 
> @FR33  kein Bild sichtbar, gut bearbeitet
> Anhang anzeigen 250221



Hmmm, scheint aber irgendwie am Browser zu liegen. Die anderen sehen es ja auch #c


----------



## captn-ahab (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hmmm, scheint aber irgendwie am Browser zu liegen. Die anderen sehen es ja auch #c



Einstellung des Browsers, du hast einen Add Blocker an, der das nicht zulässt.
Alsi nicht du fr33


----------



## Maehae (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Makai9988 schrieb:


> Danke #h
> Es wurde die Tage darauf immer besser. Noch mehr Barsche und mein erster Hecht!...auch wenn er nur sehr klein war . Zwei weitere Hechte leider verloren.



Dann mal dickes Petri! Warst du wieder am Rhein?


----------



## 50er-Jäger (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ich hab heute auch mal seit langem einen Tag fürs Gedächtnis geschenkt bekommen
> 
> Waren am Main und haben so ziemlich alles erfolglos durchs Wasser gezogen was wir hatten. Irgendwo in der Box dann nen Spinner gefunden und den halt volle Kanone raus geballert. Nach dem 3 Wurf dann kurzer Ruck.... hängt aber nix.... dann nach 3-4 Kurbelumdrehungen wieder ein Ruck und schon fängt der Tanz an.
> 
> ...



Petrikowski und das Bild zeigt mal wie riesig ein nicht ganz 50cm Barsch aussieht, lässt ein denn beruhigt schlafen, wenn man angeblich mal wieder ein kameraverschandeltes Bild eines "60er" Barsches aufgestischt bekommt|supergri|rolleyes


----------



## Fr33 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ 50er

So isses . Warum solte ich hier was vorlügen. 49,5 cm ist ne Hausnummer für mich  Muss man nicht übertreiben. 

Wobei der Drill am Zandergerät jetzt nicht soooo spektakulär war.


----------



## Angler9999 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hmmm, scheint aber irgendwie am Browser zu liegen. Die anderen sehen es ja auch #c



Nö liegt nicht am Browser. 
Dein Bilderhoster sendet irgendetwas mit, was unser Contentfilter (PaloALto) unter Malware klassifiziert. 

Ich glaube das Thema war neulich schon mal.

Mobil kann ich es sehen. 
Nochmals Petri


----------



## Rhöde (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri, schöne Fänge die letzten Tage. #6

Auf jeden Fall sind wir im Barschherbst angekommen 
und 'ne Mahlzeit darf auch mal sein............


----------



## Kiesbank (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






Nach der Dämmerung hat sich der genau 50er hecht einen ganz langsamen Wobbler gegönnt 

Gesendet von meinem ZP999 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Makai9988 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Maehae schrieb:


> Dann mal dickes Petri! Warst du wieder am Rhein?



Ich war am Altrhein bei Ketsch. Da läufts wie Hölle. Hatte fast durchgehend Bisse. Auf den Hinweis hin haben sich Freunde auch auf den Weg gemacht und haben einen 50er Hecht, 70er Hecht und einen 40er Barsch abgeräumt.


----------



## daci7 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nach kurzem aber intensivem Drill haben wir dieses Prachexemplar eingesackt. Mit 50cm und 3.5kg bisher mein größter Fang #6


----------



## Fr33 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Von den Dimensonen ein PrachtBarsch  Gratulation zum "Jungangler"


----------



## Welpi (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

na da mal herzlichen Glückwunsch!!#6 
Dieser Milchner wird Euer Leben ordentlich auf Trab bringen... |engel:


----------



## spike999 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch!!!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das nenne ich Mal einen Fang, Glückwunsch.

Und Release bitte nicht vor dem 18ten Lebensjahr


----------



## capri2 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gratuliere und ab jetzt ist nichts mehr wie es war ;O)


----------



## Ben-CHI (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwünsche. 

Ist definitiv ein "Gamechanger"!...


----------



## daci7 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke Leute!
Natürlich ist das ein Keeper und ich stell mich schon drauf ein erstmal weniger Zeit am Wasser zu haben, aber dafür gehts dann bald zu zweit los =)


----------



## Rhöde (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Stolzer Papa #6  Petri wünsch ich jetzt aber nicht :q. .

*GLÜCKWUNSCH !!!*



Die Barsche haben sich momentan mindestens genauso schick gemacht ..........


----------



## Forellenberti (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Wonneproben#6


----------



## jhd81 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern konnte ich auch endlich meinen ersten schönen Zander zum Landgang überreden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöner Brocken, Glückwunsch (auch den andern Fängern!!)


----------



## jhd81 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke schön

 und Glückwunsch an den Papa. Hab ich vor Zanderaufregung gar nicht gelesen. 

 Petri auch den anderen Fängern


----------



## Aurikus (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Alles Gute an den Papa. Neue Angler braucht das Land #6

Und natürlich ein Petri an die Erfolgreichen!


----------



## Steffe (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein erster Zander! Nachdem ich öfter mal Hecht und Barsch fangen konnte, bin ich in den Angelladen und habe mir eine kleine LED-Kopflampe geholt und bin abends an die Steinpackung. Mehrere Stellen getestet, Hänger gehabt, Köder verloren, weiter gemacht. Am Ende einen naturfarbenen, sehr schmalen und weichen 12 cm GuFI direkt rangeknotet da ich keinen Karabiner mehr hatte. Ca. 5-10 Meter vor dem Ufer langsam am Boden entlang eingeholt und das hat dann zum Erfolg gefuehrt. Im Gummikescher hat er sich dann selbst enthakt und er schwimmt wieder. Nicht sehr gross, aber wie gesagt mein erster :q:q:q


----------



## Der_rheinangler (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dieser Hecht hatte 76cm und wurde ausnahmsweise entnommen. Gefangen auf einen 60 Gramm Effzett Blinke


----------



## Promachos (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Daci!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ooooh - auch verpennt!
Glückwunsch und Zigarre!
Kleine Kinder, kleine Sorgen - Große Kinder, große Sorgen..

Du hast 30 Jahre "Spass" abonniert ;.-)))


----------



## kati48268 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



daci7 schrieb:


> Nach kurzem aber intensivem Drill haben wir dieses Prachexemplar eingesackt. Mit 50cm und 3.5kg bisher mein größter Fang


Aha, mit Hard Bait gefischt und net mit Gummi,
so was kommt dann dabei raus. :m
Glückwunsch, olle Labormaus.


----------



## Kami One (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs, viel Spaß in der neuen spannenden Zeit und wenig schlaflose Nächte. 

Natürlich auch ein Petri an die Fänger der letzten schönen Fische.


----------



## Eisenkneter (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dieser harte Schlag in der Rute, der einem sofort einen tiefen Herzschlag entlockt und einen instinktiv wissen lässt, das ist ein Guter. Noch vor der ersten Flucht. Endlich wieder dieses Gefühl.
Recht weit draussen gebissen und doch zwei mal anständig Schnur gezogen. Haarspalter würden sagen 1 cm fehlt zum Meter. Für mich isses mein erster Meterhecht seit 3 Jahren.
Gefangen auf 14cm Gummifisch bei 5°C und böigem Nord-Ostwind.


----------



## captn-ahab (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Super Hecht!! ein Traumfisch.

Ich versuche es gerade auf Zander...aber egal was ich mache, ich fang Barsche. Dieser schnappte sich den 10cm X-Rap.


----------



## MarkusD_08 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt kann ich doch tatsächlich auch mal ein Foto posten. 

Vor gut anderthalb Wochen ist mir mein bisher größter Fang gelungen.
Wir waren für ein verlängertes Wochenende am Leißnitzsee(Schwielochsee). 
Sehr schöne Gegend, super Wetter und viel Wasser mit echt tollem Fischbestand.

Am dritten Tag hatte ich dann auch mal Zeit, um mit dem Boot auf den See zu fahren.
Ich hab so ziemlich alles ausprobiert, was ich an Ködern dabei hatte.

Blinker ... nichts, Wobbler ... nichts, Gummifisch ... auch nichts. :-(
Spinnerbait ... Biss! Mist, nicht gehakt. Dann war wieder Ruhe.

Na gut, ich versuch es nochmal mit nem Wobbler. Wieder nichts. 
Egal, schönes Wetter, tolle Gegend und zwei Stunden mit ner Angel in der Hand am Wasser.
Einmal versuch ich es noch. Etwas aggressivere Führung.

Auf einmal gab es einen ordentlichen Hieb und einen großen Schwall an der Wasseroberfläche. 
Das ist was Größeres. Hecht ist es nicht ... irgendwie silbern.
Am Anfang dachte ich: "Geil, geil, geil das ist bestimmt ein Zander." 
Das wäre mein Erster gewesen und noch in der Größe?! 

Dann hab ich die Schuppen gesehen. ... also doch was anderes. 
Egal, toller Drill! Jetzt heißt es nur noch sauber landen.
Das war gar nicht so einfach, trotz großem Kescher. 
Und das Gewicht war auch nicht von schlechten Eltern.

Als ich den Fisch sicher im Boot hatte, sah ich, dass es ein fetter Rapfen war. ~ 73 cm 
Mein bisher größter Fisch war ein 53er Hecht. Also schon ne andere Nummer.

Leider ging an den folgenden Tagen nichts mehr. 
Aber das  macht nichts.

Jetzt hoffe ich, dass ich auch zuhause noch den ein oder anderen Herbsträuber überlisten kann.

Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## phirania (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri an Alle Fänger.
Sind dicke Kirschen dabei.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern war ich auch mal wider erfolgreich.
Meine erste Vermutung nach dem Biss war entweder ein Zander oder ein Hecht aber da er dann zu stoßen angefangen hat wusste ich es istn Waller (1,01m 12,5 Pfd)
In dieser Woche schon der zweite...alle auf Gummifisch.
Beim ausnehmen kam dann noch eine Barbe von ca.30cm zum Vorschein und ein undef. Skelett......die hauen sich also noch vor den Winter gut die Bäuche voll.


----------



## daci7 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke Danke nochmal! Zigarre musste warten weil voll erkältet mit Hals und allem - Bier und Whisky mussten reichen, desinfiziert ja auch


----------



## phirania (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



daci7 schrieb:


> Danke Danke nochmal! Zigarre musste warten weil voll erkältet mit Hals und allem - Bier und Whisky mussten reichen, desinfiziert ja auch



Von mir auch noch mal...
Petri zum perfekten Fang.


----------



## Clasher (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*





Mehr wurden es leider nicht.
Gruß oLLi


----------



## xbsxrvxr (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Clasher schrieb:


> Mehr wurden es leider nicht.
> Gruß oLLi



oh maaaan
(passt aber gut in's ab...)


----------



## captn-ahab (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Liebevoll präsentiert, das ist ein Bild für den Desktop Hintergrund


----------



## Clasher (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sorry, mir ist erst in der Küche aufgefallen dass ich noch kein Bild gemacht habe.
Nächstes mal mach ich eines wenn er auf dem Teller liegt, dort hat er sich gut gemacht.
Gruß oLLi


----------



## Fr33 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich hab heute auch mal wieder zugeschlagen....51er Zander auf Gummi


----------



## ulli1958m (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

_*@Sascha....Petri #6

*_....auch an die anderen zahlreichen Fänger |rolleyes

#h


----------



## RayZero (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Unerwarteter Beifang beim Barsch-Zuppeln [emoji85]


----------



## shafty262 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schickes ding. Petri zu dem geilen Beifang.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## hanzz (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum Regenbogenkarpfen und allen anderen


----------



## motocross11 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger. Bei mir war heute 4 Stunden Hechtangeln angesagt. Lief ganz gut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	























Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## jvonzun (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


----------



## u-see fischer (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri, toller Fisch.

 Besonders gefällt mir das Fisch und Fänger Partnerlook tragen. #6 :q


----------



## fish4fun (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schicke Hose, passt zum Fisch! #6#6#6


----------



## Aurikus (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jou......megageil!!! 
Petri #6

An alle anderen natürlich auch!




Bei herrlichem Wetter bin ich heut auch los..........










Schönen Sonntag an Alle! |wavey:


----------



## Kiesbank (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






Der kleine 40er hat sich innerhalb einer Stunde 2mal blicken lassen.  

Gesendet von meinem X16 S mit Tapatalk


----------



## phirania (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gabs auch mal wieder Fisch.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Leider hatte der 47er Nasenbluten...

#hThomas


----------



## beefnoodle (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

nur ein kleines Hechtle...


----------



## Dennis Knoll (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den Fängern. Ein paar echt spitze Bilder dabei.
---
Das letzte Wochenende war nur so von Pannen übersät.
Auto vom Besuch in Holland kaputt gegangen, mir eine Rute gebrochen, Boote die in die ausgelegten Köfi Ruten fahren und so weiter.
Aber wir hatten eine Menge Spaß.

Wir haben es auf Meter Hecht versucht. Hat aber nur bis 90+ geklappt, worüber ich mich aber sehr gefreut habe. Bei mir einer auf Makrele und zwei auf Kukö.
Und fett waren die Hechte, geil. Der Herbst geht langsam los.


----------



## Aurikus (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Morjen und Petri an Alle!
Bieberpelz, schöne Dinger!

Ich war gestern Abend ein Stündchen...












An der Größe muss zandermäßig noch etwas justiert werden, aber das kriegen wir schon hin. Hoffe ich jedenfalls. |rolleyes

Barsche dürfen aber ruhig auch noch größer werden 



Schönen Start in den Tag |wavey:


----------



## Franz_16 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Kürzlich bin ich abends nochmal für eine Stunde raus, ich wollte versuchen in der Dämmerung den ein oder anderen Zander zu fangen. 

Bereits beim 5. Wurf gabs ein "Tock". Zunächst dachte ich an einen kleinen Zander. Da der Fisch aber nicht vom Grund wegzubekommen war verwarf ich den Gedanken vom "halbstarken" dann doch wieder  

Nach fünf oder sechs ansehnlichen Fluchten kam dann ca. 15 Meter vor mir das erste Mal der Fisch hoch. Zwei weitere Fluchten folgten und dann konnte ich einen stattlichen Hecht keschern. 

Gebissen hat er, auf einen 8 cm langen Gummifisch. War ein klasse Drill!


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Franz läuft natürlich ausser Konkurrenz beim verlosen der Gewinne im Thread hier - nur so als Anmerkung!
:g:g:g


Glückwunsch zum geilen Hecht...
#6#6#6


Und auch allen anderen Fängern sowohl Glückwunsch wie danke fürs einstellen.
#6#6#6


----------



## Seele (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Franz läuft natürlich ausser Konkurrenz beim verlosen der Gewinne im Thread hier - nur so als Anmerkung!
> :g:g:g
> 
> 
> ...



Sooo oft kommts ja auch nicht vor dass er nen Fisch fängt :q:q

 Nein Schmarrn, echt ein wunderbar gefärbter Fisch, Petri. 

 In ein paar Wochen starte ich auch wieder in die Huchen Saison, mal schauen ob sich einer erbarmt.


----------



## Koyote (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Echt geile Fänge dabei dickes Petri .

Bei uns werden die Barsche immer kleiner  und die Grundeln größer...






Und total über belichtet...

Lg

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis Knoll (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geiler Fisch Franz.
Es gibt auch nichts geileres als wenn man bemerkt, dass der Hecht an der Rute sich kaum bewegt


----------



## Rannebert (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jaja, der güldene Raubfischherbst!


----------



## phirania (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






Gab heute auch wieder Fisch.


----------



## jvonzun (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ferien vorbei und langsam wieder erholt 













 hier noch das Video dazu:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYQAV2j5fCE


----------



## captn-ahab (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri!
Sehr beeindruckend


----------



## Seele (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ihr seit total irre Jvozun, aber mega geil. Richtig super Video und hammer Fische.


----------



## PirschHirsch (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ jvonzun:

Wieder hervorragendst, ich gratuliere herzlich #6


----------



## Rhöde (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die dicken Herbstbarsche machen auch weiterhin Spass ........


----------



## jkc (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mega-Petri!

Bei mir gab es immerhin eine Fritte:





Grüße JK


----------



## Angler2097 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jvonzun schrieb:


> hier noch das Video dazu:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYQAV2j5fCE



Geiles Video! Die Musik ist auch super. Würdest du mir den Interpreten verraten?


----------



## jvonzun (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

steht ganz am Schluss des Videos #6


----------



## Mork (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nachdem ich völlig überraschend beim Gewinnspiel im September gewonnen habe, habe ich die neuen Spielzeuge letzte Woche am Neckar getestet. Vor allem die Hechgummis mit Rassel fand ich spannend und habe den ein paar Mal geworfen und prompt habe ich meinen ersten Zander (56cm) gefangen. Es war kurz vor dem Ufer und ich wollte den neuen Gummi nur vor den Steinen am Rand schützen als er dann doch angebissen hat. Mann war der Lecker!!!

Die gewonnen Köder sind auch sehr interessant. 
Ich finde nur das Vorfach der Stinger bei der Hechtbox etwas kurz. Oder habe ich da was falsch gemacht?

Auf jeden Fall hat mich jetzt das Zanderfieber 

Petri!

PS: Thomas: Das Paket ist gut angekommen


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Topp!
 Danke für die Rückmeldung und Glückwunsch zum Erfolg!


----------



## PAFischer (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Mork schrieb:


> Die gewonnen Köder sind auch sehr interessant.
> Ich finde nur das Vorfach der Stinger bei der Hechtbox etwas kurz. Oder habe ich da was falsch gemacht?
> 
> Auf jeden Fall hat mich jetzt das Zanderfieber



Dickes Petri für den ersten Zander. #6

Das einzige was bei der Montage auffällig ist, ist der rel. lange Jighaken. Deswegen kommen die etwa auf die gleiche Länge.
Wenn der Stinger mit dran kommt, kann der Jighaken ruhig etwas kürzer ausfallen. Wirkt sich auch positiv auf das Köderspiel aus.


----------



## Mork (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Dickes Petri für den ersten Zander. #6
> 
> Das einzige was bei der Montage auffällig ist, ist der rel. lange Jighaken. Deswegen kommen die etwa auf die gleiche Länge.
> Wenn der Stinger mit dran kommt, kann der Jighaken ruhig etwas kürzer ausfallen. Wirkt sich auch positiv auf das Köderspiel aus.


Danke für die Rückmeldung. Das war alles so in der Box von Quantum. Habe einfach alles zusammen gesteckt. Werde den Haken dann austauschen.


----------



## Angelmann67 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Oder man fischt diesen Jig aber ohne Stinger.
Ist fisch schonender. 

Fettes Petri zum Zander:vik:


----------



## Angler2097 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jvonzun schrieb:


> steht ganz am Schluss des Videos #6



Dankeschön und weiter so :m


----------



## Aurikus (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an Alle!
Da wird man echt neidisch.
Mork, Petri zum ersten Zander #6


War eben ein Ründchen.
Wie so oft, stieg recht schnell dieser kleine Futzemann ein.......







Kurz darauf nen Guten versemmelt. Hab mich von der nervigen Geräuschkulisse zu sehr ablenken lassen. Was mich danach auch auf den Heimweg geführt hat. War mir dann doch zu blöd |uhoh:

Egal, Morgen ist auch  noch ein Tag #h


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

#6#6#6 *Schöne Fische und ein Petri @ all !!!* 

Nasse Socken gab es heute gratis dazu...
Füße aber wieder trocken :q:q:q...

#hThomas


----------



## Dennis Knoll (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Was für ein unbeschreiblicher geiler Angeltag!


  Da probiert man es ewig zu Metern und dann klappt es gleich zwei Mal an  einem Tag. Und dazu den bisher spannendsten Drill meines Lebens... Ich bin noch total geflasht.


----------



## RayZero (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Erster Stillwasser-Zander beim Spinnfischen. Zwar ein Schniepel, aber endlich konnte ich das Gewässer soweit lesen und weiß jetzt an welchem Hang sie tagsüber stehen. Es hab noch ein paar Bisse, diese konnte ich aber am Texas-Rig nicht verwerten. 










Ansonsten gab es noch kleine Barsche und ein paar Satzforellen.


----------



## Angler9999 (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri, klasse Fische


----------



## Koyote (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geil dickes Petri. Vor allem gefällt mir deine zusatz des Gewässer Lesens . Bin süchtig nach dieser art des angelns 

Aber auch allen anderen Petri!

Lg

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jvonzun (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

auch bei mir werden sie langsam hungrig


----------



## motocross11 (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde, bei uns sind die Hechte weiterhin bissig. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Koyote (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri ,

bei uns beißen sie auch aber nur kleine bis jetzt.











Lg

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Denn22 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein erster "erschleppter" Hecht. Zwar nicht der größte, aber die Freude war trotzdem groß! :m


----------



## jvonzun (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

heute erster Quappen-Jigging-Versuch gab 11 Stück


----------



## Kiesbank (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wasn das für eine Montage? 

Gesendet von meinem X16 S mit Tapatalk


----------



## RayZero (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Krass noch nie gesehen so ein Rig [emoji16] - Petri


----------



## jvonzun (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

grundsätzlich braucht es nur ein Blei und in 3-4cm Entfernung einen Haken, der Rest ist Spielerei von mir und hat mehrfach eindeutig bewiesen, dass es nicht nötig ist, mir gefällts trotzdem:g
 Das ganze lässt man dann knapp über Grund "tanzen".

 Hier ein uraltes Video von mir, wie es ungefähr gemacht wird:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wMbgIGUdxY


----------



## Franz_16 (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wunderschöne Quappen hast du da "gepilkt" jon! Petri Heil!


----------



## brauni (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri in die Runde! Bei mir lief es eher zäh die letzten Wochen aber paar Fische konnte ich trotzdem erwischen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Topp-Fische!!
Glückwunsch!


----------



## jvonzun (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde, läuft bei uns auch ganz gut!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Bräuni schrieb:


> Bei mir lief es eher zäh die letzten Wochen...


Sieht auch sehr zäh aus 

Richtig tolle Strecke und Bilder, Petri #6


----------



## brauni (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Naja bis auf die 2 Zander waren es immer nur einzelne Fische! Es gab auch noch den ein oder anderen schneidertag!


----------



## Kiesbank (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bin heute nur eine Stunde nach der Arbeit unterwegs gewesen.  Einen kleinen schniepel konnte ich zum Landgang "erarbeiten"...  Der haubentaucher hat mich geleitet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem X16 S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

#6#6#6Geile Räuber !!!#6#6#6

Immer wieder sehenswert hier rein zu schauen !!!

Weiterhin viel Erfolg an Alle... #6

#hThomas


----------



## Koyote (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri! So einen in 40cm konnte ich heute auch über reden  der hat kurz vorn rausholen des gumfis reingehauen.






Lg

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## grubenreiner (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

gestern dank strahlendem Spätherbstwetter nur die halbstarken ein bißchen geärgert...


----------



## blumax (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

heute morgen den 1,05m


----------



## T.Müller (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Tolle Fische fangt ihr da, Petri! 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jkc (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Leute!

Bei mir so naja, Zielfische zwar getroffen, aber an der Größe will ich noch etwas arbeiten...











Grüße JK


----------



## dawurzelsepp (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> gestern dank strahlendem Spätherbstwetter nur die halbstarken ein bißchen geärgert...



Petri Axel und den restlichen Fängern.


----------



## RayZero (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






Zäh [emoji58]


----------



## Kiesbank (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






 in der Mittagssonne ein schöner Hecht direkt in der Kante zwischen Strömung und kraut 

Gesendet von meinem X16 S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Angler9999 (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Fänger

Ich habe seit sehr lange Zeit einen für mich fast schon verschwundenen Fisch gefangen. Da ich den Fisch in meiner Region schon über 15 Jahre nicht mehr gesehen habe, war ich über die Größe erstaunt, etwa 20 cm. Gebissen auf einem 4" Köder


----------



## Kiesbank (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hat nochmal geklappt [emoji4] bisl über 50 und schwimmt wieder
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem X16 S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aurikus (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Guten Abend in die Runde!

Sind ja wieder schöne Fänge dabei.
Petri an Alle! #6


Meine kleine Ausbeute von Gestern und heute.........













Schönen Sonntag noch |wavey:


----------



## Hoffi (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war samstag morgen auch mal wieder los und konnte jede menge zander fangen, allerdings blieb mir der große fang aus#d


----------



## geomujo (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



sirkay schrieb:


> Hat nochmal geklappt [emoji4] bisl über 50 und schwimmt wieder
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wirklich ein schönes Tier. Die Maserung sieht klasse aus. Trotz jeder Menge Zander (>50 Stück) in der letzten Woche ist ein Hechtdrill immer noch was ganz Anderes.


----------



## Kiesbank (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



geomujo schrieb:


> Wirklich ein schönes Tier. Die Maserung sieht klasse aus. Trotz jeder Menge Zander (>50 Stück) in der letzten Woche ist ein Hechtdrill immer noch was ganz Anderes.



Für mich was das heute der erfolgreichste Tag mit der Spinnrute überhaupt. 3 Hechte und ein hammer biss, den ich leider nicth verwerten konnte, TOP  :vik:

und ich hab im ganzen Jahr heuer erst einen Zander gefangen und der war bischen über 30cm ...


----------



## schwerhoeriger (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heda,

war Heute los auf dem Altrhein und war recht zufrieden


----------



## phirania (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Kanalmonster:


----------



## phirania (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


----------



## RayZero (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Monstergrundel!


----------



## brauni (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde!
War auch wieder am Wasser!


----------



## spike999 (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Respekt!!!
Tolle Fische die du hier immer wieder präsentierst...:m

Petri Heil


----------



## Koyote (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle, einfach nur geil Bräuni  

Ich hatte nur nen mini Zander 






Und mini Rapfen






Tight lines 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## west1 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern!

Hier mal drei von den letzten Tagen.


----------



## blumax (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

heute gab es nur ein klein ca 40cm


----------



## Welpi (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Quappe mit 52 cm auf Tauwurm, heute Abend am Lech


----------



## Aurikus (1. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Juten und Petri in die Runde! 

War heut auch nochmal ein paar Stündchen. Neben vier Fehlbissen, konnte ich den hier erwischen........









Fehlbisse häufen sich zurzeit bei mir und auch etwaigen Kollegen. Jedenfalls bei Jig/Finesse. 
Mal sehen, was die nächsten Tage so mit sich bringen.

Schönen zu noch |wavey:


----------



## TooShort (1. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute mal mit nem Arbeitskollegen auf dem Boot gewesen. Ausgerechnet an der UL Rute, mit der ich Barsche fangen wollte, rennt mir ein 75er Hecht drauf. Hatte die Hosen gestrichen voll, bis er im Kescher war. Kaum im Netz war das Vorfach rasiert. Zum Glück ging alles gut. 






Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## motocross11 (1. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde, bei mir gab es am Wochenende auch mal wieder ein paar Hechte. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

werbung​*Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist​*




*JEDEN MONAT für 3 ANGLER JE 3 KÖDERSETS ZU GEWINNEN!!​*

*WIE könnt ihr gewinnen?​*
*Ganz einfach:*
*Wer im Thread "Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist " eine Fangmeldung postet, nimmt automatisch an der Verlosung für den Monat teil.*

Die Gewinner werden von uns benachrichtigt und bekommen die Ködersets zu geschickt.

Wie immer:
Unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges



*Was gibt es zu gewinnen?​



*








Weitere Infos zu Quantum und Quantum-Produkten findet ihr auf der Seite von Zebco Europe (http://www.zebco-europe.biz/de/startseite/) und hier im Online-Katalog von Quantum:






*Wir freuen uns auf eure Fangmeldungen und wünschen euch viel Glück bei der monatlichen Verlosung!*​
Die Gewinner Oktober 2016:

Höffi 

aufe_und_obe 

Denn22 

Wie immer unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges


----------



## Hoffi (2. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich habe gewonnen? Dankeschööön:m

@motocross, geile Bilder, vorallem das 2. ist mega, hast du die irgendwie bearbeitet oder einen filter drüber gelegt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

PN an die Gewinner wg. Adresse geht heute noch raus (wie dazu komme...)...
Glückwunsch an die Gewinner !!


----------



## Denn22 (2. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dankeschön!


----------



## Aurikus (2. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch an die Gewinner und Petri den Erfolgreichen!#6


----------



## aufe_und_obe (2. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gewonnen, echt jetzt? Juhuuu!
Vielen dank an Thomas und an Quantum, bin echt voll überrascht :vik:


----------



## jkc (3. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo und Petri, bei mir mangelt es weiterhin etwas an der Größe.









Grüße JK


----------



## s3nad (4. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Bräuni schrieb:


> Petri in die Runde!
> War auch wieder am Wasser!



Petri in die Runde.
Sind die Pelagisch eingestiegen? Sieht nach ner netten Ø Größe aus!


----------



## brauni (4. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nein alles beim werfen! Die Zander waren zwischen 70-92cm!


----------



## phirania (5. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nach längerer Rücken Pause ging heute mal wieder was.


----------



## Promachos (6. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@jkc

Tröste dich, denn da geht es dir wie vielen Männern:q:m.

Gruß Promachos

P.S.: Dein Satz ist schwer boardferkelverdächtig.


----------



## esox1000 (6. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde, schöne Fänge.
Habe heute lange nach den Barschen gesucht, gegen
Mittag hat es dann doch noch geklappt und ich konnte einige
Exemplare aus der Strömungskante kitzeln.:m

Gruß esox


----------



## Franz_16 (6. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei einer ekelhaften Saukälte und Nieselregen hab ich mir heute Mittag mal 2 Stunden Hechtangeln gegönnt. Insgesamt konnte ich 3 Hechte fangen, einen auf Gummi - 2 auf den guten alten Profiblinker.  

Alle 3 keine Riesen, aber dennoch ein schöner Ausflug - abgsehen vom Wetter


----------



## jvonzun (6. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


----------



## Aurikus (6. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Juten Abend und Petri in die Runde!

War heut dann auch noch ein Ründchen.......












Schönen Sonntag noch |wavey:


----------



## aufe_und_obe (6. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Beim Huchenangeln komm ich auch an hechtverdächtigen stellen vorbei


----------



## RayZero (7. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So war am Samstag auch los. Verrückter Angeltag. Ich habe es tatsächlich geschafft beim Zanderangeln eine Regenbogenforellen an der MH Baitcaster auf nen 3,5er Walleye Assassin zu fangen [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] ... absolut verrückt.


----------



## Koyote (7. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wie geil  dickes Petri! Bei mir waren gestern nur kleine Barsche am Start. 






Tight lines 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## spin73 (7. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



RayZero schrieb:


> So war am Samstag auch los. Verrückter Angeltag. Ich habe es tatsächlich geschafft beim Zanderangeln eine Regenbogenforellen an der MH Baitcaster auf nen 3,5er Walleye Assassin zu fangen [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] ... absolut verrückt.
> 
> Den Walleye Assassin gibt es nur in 4inch.  Aber Petri zur Forelle! Super Fang.


----------



## anglermeister17 (7. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern! Gestern gabs bei mir am Ebni auf Hecht nur einen Nachläufer van ca 50cm, der dem gelben Gufi bis vor meine Füße folgte, aber nicht beissen wollte! Also abgeschneidert. Evtl finde ich nächstes WE nochmal Zeit, loszuziehen.


----------



## capri2 (7. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

was kostet denn momentan ne Karte am Ebni?


----------



## anglermeister17 (7. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

15,- € am Tag!


----------



## capri2 (7. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Alles klar Danke!


----------



## RayZero (7. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



spin73 schrieb:


> Den Walleye Assassin gibt es nur in 4inch.  Aber Petri zur Forelle! Super Fang.



My Bad |wavey:


----------



## Der_rheinangler (7. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute beim Fliegenfischen in Seltz/Fr gab es 4 Stk


----------



## Dennis Knoll (7. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den Fängern, wieder tolle Fische dabei.
---
Freitag und Samstag gab es jeweils einen Hecht bei mir


----------



## Kami One (7. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri euch allen. Läuft ja richtig gut bei euch. 

War von Donnerstag bis Sonntag mit nem Hausboot auf der Havel unterwegs. Außer einem Hecht ließ sich sonst keiner der Zielfische zum Frischluft schnappen überreden lassen. 






Andere ortsansässige Angler haben aber wohl in letzter Zeit auch keine Raubfische fangen können.


----------



## Pinocio (8. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Am Ebnis fange ich derzeit nur Minihecht unter 50cm, dafür aber viele davon. Selbst auf große Köder.
Hängt das mit dem Ablassen um 2m letzten Herbst zusammen? Sind überhaupt noch große Fische drin?


----------



## Matthias_R (8. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Kami One schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Andere ortsansässige Angler haben aber wohl in letzter Zeit auch keine Raubfische fangen können.



Das möchte ich für Brandenburg so nicht sagen. War schwierig, aber es lief was.


----------



## Michael_05er (9. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War gestern auch mal wieder los, Zanderwobbeln im dunklen. Und es hat endlich mal wieder geklappt, mit 74 cm mein neuer PB-Zander. Vom Körperbau her ein ganz anders Kaliber als der 62er, der danach noch kam. Ich war im Nachhinein überrascht, dass er "nur"  12 cm länger ist als der andere. Auf mich wirkte er viel wuchtiger als der kleinere.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ja guck an,. die Raubfischangler nach wie vor erfolgreich - Glückwunsch an die Fänger!


----------



## jvonzun (9. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

in 45m erjiggt


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

GEILES BILD!!!
Petri Heil!


----------



## fischbär (9. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ne erjigte Quappe, ich fall vom Stuhl. Ist das Ausnahme oder versucht das auch jemand aktiv?


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das macht der aktiv!!!
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4587788#post4587788


----------



## brauni (9. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle!  
Bei mir gab es einen schönen Zander u. Hecht!


----------



## jkc (9. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi, wieder richtig geile Fische - Petri!#6


----------



## jkc (11. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hui, bei mir hat´s auch mal gesessen und es gab nen neuen PB mit 94cm. 















Grüße JK


----------



## Koyote (11. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geil  dickes Petri zum neuen PB. Werde am WE schauen und auch mal auf Zander gehen .

Tight Lines

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Michael_05er (11. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri!


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der hat ne Grundelwampe - Glückwunsch zum tollen Fisch!!


----------



## Chris1711 (11. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri jkc,
Kannst du evtl ein bisschen was zu Köder und Führung was sagen?
Wäre interessant zu hören.

Gruß Chris #6


----------



## Franz_16 (11. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@jkc 
richtig geiler Fisch! #6 

Erzähl mal ein bisschen was zu den Fangumständen


----------



## jvonzun (11. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jkc schrieb:


>



Hammer Bild!!! Petri


----------



## Dennis Knoll (11. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jkc schrieb:


> Hui, bei mir hat´s auch mal gesessen und es gab nen neuen PB mit 94cm.


Jesses, was für ein geiler Fisch und schöne Bilder.
Petri #6


----------



## Siever (11. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> @jkc
> richtig geiler Fisch! #6
> 
> Erzähl mal ein bisschen was zu den Fangumständen


Es war dunkel und der dicke Siever war nicht mit dabei 
Toller Fisch, Jkc! Das ist die dicke Belohnung für die etlichen Schneiderabende der letzten Wochen! Ich hoffe der Uhu hat euch dieses Mal in Ruhe gelassen


----------



## jkc (11. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin Leute und danke für die ganzen Petris und Rückmeldungen.
Ich selber finde die Bilder so "naja" aber mehr hat mein Adrenalinspiegel in Kombi mir dem Selbstauslöser und dem hohem Zeitdruck nicht zugelassen.
Eigentlich hatte ich geplant den Tag mit dem 30er Real Eel zu fischen, als der jedoch nach nicht mal drei Metern unlösbar am Gewässergrund geparkt war habe ich mich auf die üblichen Zanderköder im Low-Budget-Bereich beschränkt.
Wie von Siever schon angedeutet, war der Fang vor dem Hintergrund der letzten Touren in keiner Weise erwartet oder ab zu sehen, denn es lief insgesamt schlecht; der Befischungsdruck erscheint mir momentan auch unglaublich hoch.  Demnach kann man´s sehen wie man will: Glück oder hart erarbeitet.:q
Der Biss kam auf einer Strecke die ich zuvor schon abgefischt hatte und rückwärts nochmal bearbeitete. Als es granatenmäßig einschlug blieb die Rute nach dem Anhieb wie bei einem Hänger stehen und mir war sofort klar, das geht in Richtung neuem PB, wobei ganz, ganz leise im Hinterkopf noch ein "bitte kein Wels, bitte kein Wels!" vorhanden war; aber dazu waren die Stöße in der Rute eigentlich auch nicht intensiv genug. Wie dann der Schädel und danach die Silhuette im Schein der Kopflampe auftauchte war die Sache klar, defenitiv 90+ und damit auf jeden Fall PB, ab da an machte sich Panik breit und die folgenden Sekunden war es echt vorbei mit mir.
(Uhu war keiner unterwegs.)

Grüße JK


----------



## hanzz (11. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sauber. JKC Petri.
Ich find das erste Bild auch Hammer.


----------



## jkc (12. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Richtig zäh war´s aber einer hat sich erbarmt.#6


----------



## blumax (12. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

heute gab es nur ein kleinen von ca 40cm


----------



## Aurikus (12. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Juten Abend und Petri!!


War heute auch mal wieder auf Barsch unterwegs und das mit Erfolg!

Erstmal tat sich am ersten Spot überhaupt nichts. Also Spotwechsel war angesagt.
Naja, was heißt Spotwechsel, wenn man ca. 10m weitergeht........

Jedenfalls war es die richtige Wahl, denn schon beim ersten Wurf stiegt mein neuer PB mit 48cm ein......







Mega geil!!!! 


Nachdem sich die Freude etwas gelegt hat, einige Würfe gemacht wurden, hatte ich nochmal einen knaller Biss und dieser Ü40er kam zum Vorschein......







Danach rief leider die Pflicht.
Davon werde ich erstmal dennoch zehren! 


Vielleicht schaffe ich es Morgen nochmal ans Wasser.


----------



## Pinocio (12. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den Bombenfischen.
Nach vielen kleinen Hechten in der letzten Zeit endlich ein maßiger. Zwar immernoch klein (59cm)aber fett und sehr schön gefärbt. Er war fast weiß. 
Danach ging an der selben Stelle noch ein 48er drauf. 
Ich warte noch auf die Mama von den kleinen.


----------



## ado (13. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Super schöne 68er! 
Hat sich einen halben Köderfisch schmecken lassen. 
Hat sogar einen recht coolen Dill geliefert.


----------



## jkc (13. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geil #6


----------



## kati48268 (13. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

94er Zander... |uhoh:
Und das Foto war alles andere als "naja", sondern sehr geil, dank der Perspektive. #6



Nach 3 Wochen Angelpause wegen Meniskus-Op (und mind. 2 Schneiderwochen zuvor)  hab ich gestern einen Kurzansitz auf Krapfen gemacht, aber nur Dreckskälte eingefangen.

Dann heut eine einstündige Spinntour und 3 Stellen am See abgeworfen, ...






...auf den Rapfenköder stieg einer aus dem Kindergarten ein.






Egal wie groß oder klein,
endlich mal wieder einen Fisch am Band! :z:k:z


----------



## bebexx (14. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei den letzten Angeltagen gab es immer Mal wieder Fisch, hier paar Bilder davon.... Die Flunder schnappte sich einen Gummifisch [emoji3]


----------



## laxvän (15. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nachdem ich in den letzten Wochen immer mal wieder los gekommen bin und auch den ein oder anderen Zander zum Landgang überreden konnte, bin ich auch am vergangenen Mittwoch trotz des eher schlechten Wetters (1.Schneefall) mal wieder für 2 Stündchen los gezogen.
Nachdem ich nach 45 min den Kollegen zu einem kurzen Landgang überreden konnte, habe ich gut gelaunt weiter geangelt.




Nach einer halben Stunde gab es dann wieder das ersehnte Tock und ich schlug an. Es tat sich erst einmal gar nichts und ich war schon am Überlegen, ob ich vielleicht doch nur einen Hänger fabriziert hatte als mit einem Mal doch ein kurzes Lebenszeichen vom anderen Ende der Schnur gab. Da ich aber im ersten Moment gefühlt nahezu nichts über die Kurbel bewegen konnte, dachte ich mir schon, dass es endlich mal wieder einen Kapitalen geben könnte. Ich habe es also mit vorsichtigem Pumpen verucht und konnte den Fisch endlich vom Grund wegbekommen. Er verhielt sich aber irgendwie doch zanderuntypisch und ich war schon am Überlegen, ob es vielleicht sogar ein Waller sein könnte. Nachdem ich ihn nahe ans Ufer heranbringen konnte, habe ich ihn dann auch gesehen und wußte wieder, warum ich doch lieber auf ein Stahlvorfach beim Gufieren setze:q.
Nach ein paar kurzen Fluchten konnte ich dann jedenfalls stolz diese dicke Mutti vermessen.:k



Auch wenn es nicht der Zielfisch war, bin ich den Rest des Tages mit einem Grinsen durch die Gegend gelaufen....


----------



## aufe_und_obe (16. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der erste Meter(1.01)! 
Leider wegen starken Regen in verbindung mit einem gefühlten blut Verlust von einem Liter meinerseits (Abhak-Unfall), hab ich kein besseres Bild mit meinem smartphone hinbekommen  
Aber egal der Meter ist endlich geknackt!!! Gewicht wäre noch interessant gewesen....wavey:

@laxvän, wo gibt's dieses Maßband? Ist echt ein geniales Ding....


----------



## anglermeister17 (16. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri euch! Schön Fett haben die Damen jetzt angesetzt, sind definitiv toll im Futter! Die sollten gut über den Winter kommen!


----------



## jkc (16. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Leute, geile Hechte!


----------



## Pinocio (16. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Richtig schöne Fische.
Petri Heil.


----------



## Michael_05er (16. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den fetten Hechten! Der Meter wurde da ja nicht nur in der Länge, sofern auch im Umfang geknackt!


----------



## Ruti Island (16. November 2016)

Petri zu den fetten Hechten!



aufe_und_obe schrieb:


> Gewicht wäre noch interessant gewesen....wavey:



Bei dem Wanst würde ich um die 25 Pfund schätzen. Der für die Größe kleine Kopf lässt auf reichlich Nahrung und ein schnelles Wachstum schließen.



aufe_und_obe schrieb:


> @laxvän, wo gibt's dieses Maßband? Ist echt ein geniales Ding....




Das ist die Scale von Raw Finesse, aber man müsste auch damit umgehen können. Das Fischmaul gehört vorne angelegt und nicht die Schwanzflosse...


----------



## Justsu (16. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



aufe_und_obe schrieb:


> @laxvän, wo gibt's dieses Maßband? Ist echt ein geniales Ding....



Dickes Petri, eine echt fette Mutti!

Das Maßband heißt "The Scale" von rawfinesse und das gibt's in verschiedenen Ausführungen in zahlreichen onlineshops... nicht ganz billig, aber ein sehr nützliches Teil, habe ich auch im Einsatz...

Man muss es nur zu bedienen wissen|rolleyes

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Michael_05er (16. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Naja, der ist vermutlich von hinten nach vorne genauso lang wie von vorne nach hinten...


----------



## jkc (16. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Bei dem Wanst würde ich um die 25 Pfund schätzen...



 Hm, meinst Du so viel? Normaler Meter hat so 7,5kg, ich denke da werden selbst 10kg schon eng.


----------



## aufe_und_obe (16. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke für die infos und glückwünsche,
Gewicht wird immer ihr Geheimnis bleiben, der wirklich fette Hängebauch hat mich beeindruckt.
Ja es ist immer noch verdammt viel "Futterfisch" unterwegs. Hab ich in dieser Dichte schon lange nicht mehr gesehen.


----------



## phirania (16. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri an Alle Fänger.
Sind ja richtig geile Fische.


----------



## Angelmann67 (16. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern.
 Hier https://www.fishermansworld.de/eshop.php?seourl=_2/zubehoer/roll-up-massband-150cm.html
 mal ne Alternative, zur Scale.
 Es gibt aber auch noch the crazyscale, ist aber nur 1,20m lang.
 Reicht zwar für die meisten Fische, nicht aber für die ganz Dicken Dinger.

 fettes Petri:vik:


----------



## kati48268 (16. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



aufe_und_obe schrieb:


> @laxvän, wo gibt's dieses Maßband? Ist echt ein geniales Ding....


Die gibt es mittlerweile von vielen Anbietern.
Am Besten bastelt man sich sein Maßband jedoch selbst, wie unser Siever es vormacht:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpouUJKirO0


----------



## Ruti Island (16. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jkc schrieb:


> Hm, meinst Du so viel? Normaler Meter hat so 7,5kg, ich denke da werden selbst 10kg schon eng.




Ja, normaler Meter hat 7,5kg - 8kg. Hab vielleicht tatsächlich etwas hoch gegriffen, aber 20Pfund+ hat er. Wie viel genau werden wir leider nie erfahren...


----------



## laxvän (16. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke für die Petris und den Hinweis auf die "richtige" Verwendung des Maßbandes.....


----------



## kati48268 (18. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da sollte eigentlich ein Barsch dran hängen... #t







Ok, der kleine Wobbler war echt alt, lief aber immer noch tadellos. Letzer Fisch damit... weiß ich nicht mehr, wann das war.
Dass der sich bei so einem leichten Hänger zerlegt is net schön.
Aber immer noch besser, als wenn ein dicker Barsch dran gewesen wäre und dann... |uhoh:


----------



## jkc (19. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi, die 94cm scheinen mir momentan zu liegen.#6





Grüße JK


----------



## motocross11 (19. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde, hab heute mein neu erworbenes Kajak getestet und gleich ne Runde geangelt. 1 Hecht konnte ich landen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franz_16 (19. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@motocross:
Geiles Kayak - sieht stark aus! - und gleich mit Fisch eingeweiht #6 

@jkc 
Petri Heil, blitzsauberer Hecht - ich sehe auf dem Foto ne Pose? Auf Köderfisch gefangen?


----------



## jkc (20. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke und ja sicher Franz, ich hab da ja gerade so ein Projekt


----------



## Koyote (20. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri 

@motorcross cool was ist das denn für ein Kajak? Schau auch schon seit ner Zeit nach einem und spare nebenbei 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hanzz (20. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jkc schrieb:


> Danke und ja sicher Franz, ich hab da ja gerade so ein Projekt


Wird es dazu n Bericht geben ?
Hört sich geheimnisvoll an.


Petri allen


----------



## ulfisch (20. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

kleiner Test|wavey:
erster Fang des Jahres 2016 und Bilder vom Ammersee bei München, Hegenefischen.


----------



## ulfisch (20. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Frühjahr 2016 Hegenefischen vom Boot
Meine 1. Seeforelle mit geschleppter Hegene(untermaßig)


----------



## geomujo (20. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wasn'das? Ne Amur-Forelle?


----------



## ulfisch (20. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

2 Premieren
Mein 1. beiden Wolfsbarsche mit Kunstköder:vik:
ich fing noch einen ca. so groß wie der 2. aber davon gibt es kein Bild
und meine 1. Oblade mit Kunstköder + Hornhecht


----------



## ulfisch (20. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schleppfischen(Griechenland Mai/Juni) mit Erfolg


----------



## ulfisch (20. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Unechter Bonito ca. 1-1 1/2 Kg


----------



## Aurikus (20. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde!
Die Forelle auf Bild Nr. 1 sieht geil aus! #6


Ich war heute auch nochmal los.........









Schönen Sonntag wünsche ich!! |wavey:


----------



## ulfisch (20. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wenig später wieder ein Biss
Bastardmakrele bzw. eine Verwandte


----------



## ulfisch (20. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hegenetest am Mittelmeer ohne Erfolg werde ich aber noch mal probieren

Noch eine Bastardmakrele vom Ufer auf mini Castingjig


----------



## ulfisch (20. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

2 schöne Doraden
eine auf Sardelle eine auf diese dicken, fetten Würmer, besch und Pen**artig|kopfkrat


----------



## ulfisch (20. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

meine größte Bastardmakrele, vom Ufer auf kleinen Stickbait
um die Mittagszeit, da drüct der Wind das Wasser um die Felsen|supergri


----------



## ulfisch (20. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Letzter tag Angeln in Griechenland und 4 verschiedene Spezies
Gabelmakrele, Meeräsche(eine von vielen) Dorade aus dem Beitrag drüber) und Oktapus:m
Alles mit Poliangistro und Sardelle am Grund....ich nenne es cheaten:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

geile Fische .- danke fürs einstellen!!!


----------



## ulfisch (20. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wieder deutschland, Besuch bei der Schwiegermutter im Harz, natürlich mit Angeln

Barsch und Krebs, habe ich auch nicht alle Tage


----------



## ulfisch (20. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wieder Ammersee, sieht aus wie März/April ist aber August#c

Sogar mit etwas Erfolg ein kleiner Hecht und später 2 Barsche


----------



## ulfisch (20. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Noch mal Ammersee noch mal Hecht und die übliche Brachse beim Hegenefischen


----------



## ulfisch (20. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die anderen Fänger...geiles Kajak:m und schöner Barsch

@Geo Seefoo
später kommt Griechenland September 2016


----------



## Laichzeit (20. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die Seeforellen mit großen, unregelmäßigen Punkten gehören übrigens zu autochthonen Stämmen der Donau im Deutschen und Österreicher Alpenraum und sind damit echte Natives.
Petri!


----------



## jkc (20. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



hanzz schrieb:


> Wird es dazu n Bericht geben ?
> ...



Hi, nein, kein Bericht, war eher indirekter Teil der Rezension zum Matze-Koch-Buch.#6

Petri! Besonders der fette Barsch und die Seeforellen gefallen mir.:k


----------



## Aurikus (20. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, nein, kein Bericht, war eher indirekter Teil der Rezension zum Matze-Koch-Buch.#6
> 
> Petri! Besonders der fette Barsch und die Seeforellen gefallen mir.:k



Bericht fände ich aber auch cool! #6
Da muss jetzt was kommen.......


----------



## ulfisch (20. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Griechenland September 2016
wieder zurück:l
Ein paar Impressionen


----------



## ulfisch (20. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Oktapuszeit
und die 1. kleine Bersteinmakrele


----------



## ulfisch (20. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Einer der zahlreichen Hornhechte


----------



## ulfisch (20. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schleppfischen
mit 2 kleinen Bernsteinmakrelen und einem unechten Bonito


----------



## ulfisch (20. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

LB auf MahiMahi,
leider nur ein Biss lieb aber nicht hängen.

So viele Mahis wie dieses Jahr hatte ich noch nie gesehen|bigeyes

3 oder 4 hatte ich am Köder hängen blieb keiner.

Einer hat ein paar Tage später, direkt vor meinen Füßen, einen 40cm Hornhecht in 2-3sek. verspeißt um mich wohl zu verhöhnen:q


----------



## ulfisch (20. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Noch ein schöner Hornhecht und eine kleine Bastardmakrele


----------



## ulfisch (20. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier kann man etwas erkennen, wie am frühen Nachmittag der Wind das Wasser um die Felsen drückt.
Bastardmakrele und Bersteinmakrele


----------



## ulfisch (20. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Tja was soll ich sagen, nach dem Fisch habe ich wohl meine Freude eeetwas laut ins Dorf gebrüllt:q
50cm Wolfsbarsch auf Sardelle am Grund.

Er schmeckte fantastisch


----------



## ulfisch (20. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Meine letzte Bernsteinmakrele, eine Minute  später gefangen nachdem jemand zu mir sagte"Ule sie beissen nicht, direkt nach dem regen"


Einer von 5 Seehechten, die ich innerhalb von 20 min fing, bis jetzt bissen die bei mir nur direkt in der Dämmerung


----------



## ulfisch (20. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Impressionen beim Schleppfischen in der früh, bis auf einen Hornhecht leider sonst nichts.


Ein dickes Petermännchen beim Grundfischen.

Das wars bis nächstes Jahr, Petri euch allen:vik:


----------



## Leiwandizer (20. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu deinen Fängen! Dein Urlaub scheint sehr erfolgreich gewesen zu sein 

Greetz, Leiwandizer


----------



## W-Lahn (20. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Ulfisch, schöne Fänge! #6


----------



## Drillsucht69 (20. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu Urlaubsfischen #6#6#6...

Urlaub und angeln ist schon geil !!!
Cool, besser als nur am Strand in der Sonne ab zu hängen ...


----------



## ulfisch (20. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke euch Jungs, waren 2 geile(Angel)Urlaube:vik:


----------



## dawurzelsepp (21. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Am Samstag hats bei mir endlich mal auf Zander geklappt:

Zander 82cm 9pfd auf 8cm Slotter


----------



## Franz_16 (21. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sauber Wurzelsepp! Der kann sich mehr als sehen lassen! Petri Heil!


----------



## dawurzelsepp (21. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Sauber Wurzelsepp! Der kann sich mehr als sehen lassen! Petri Heil!



Petri dank Franz.


----------



## jkc (21. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi, da hast Du aber gut vor gelegt, 82er Zander ist schon ne Nummer - Petri.#6


----------



## einsamergrinser (22. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*





Mein erster Meter hecht 1.05m 10kg nach 3 abgebissenen Montagen trotz Stahl die 4te Montage Hing 





gesendet von meiner Schreibmaschine


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (22. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri #6 Meine Herren, hast du den mit einer Luftpumpe aufgepumpt? So eine Wampe habe ich nur, wenn meine Oma Rouladen macht und ich vollgefressen und halbkomatös auf der Couch liege.... |bigeyes


----------



## phirania (22. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri.
Die Hechtdamen sind jetzt voll im Futter.


----------



## Többe (22. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri!

 Aber 3 abgerissen Montagen? 

 Sorry - geht gar nicht!
 Sei froh dass der nochmal gebissen hat, sonst wäre der übelst krepiert!


----------



## einsamergrinser (22. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Többe schrieb:


> Petri!
> 
> Aber 3 abgerissen Montagen?
> 
> ...


Eigentlich wollte ich barscheln und bekam einen Tipp dort Stände ein großer Zander. Bei uns am Neckar ist eigentlich die Forellen/Barbenregion. Fischte zuerst DS ohne Stahl da Hechtfänge hier äußerst selten sind. Erster Wurf Hänger abriss. Neu montiert 2ter Wurf Blei abgerissen. Dann den unbebleiten gummifisch hergezockt und kurz vor dem Ufer inhalierte die "Dame" ihn-abriss...Stahl montiert 4-5 würfe später anfasser. ..Montage weg. Nochmal Stahl montiert das gleiche wieder. Hab es dann mit 0.70mm Hartmono verlängert und der Tanz ging ab. Bis sie endlich im Kescher landete und ich meine vorherigen Montagen in ihrem Maul sah

gesendet von meiner Schreibmaschine


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Klasse Geschichte, dazu toller Fisch - und erstklassiger Nickname ;-)))
danke dafür


----------



## Aurikus (22. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Juten und Petri in die Runde!
Was ein propper Hecht und gleich gemetert. Klasse!! #6

War heute wieder los. 
Gestaltete sich recht zäh, aber ein paar Spotwechsel und der nächste Ü40er hat ein Lächeln in mein Gesicht gezaubert...... 










Ich liebe diese Fischart und vorallem, diese Jahreszeit :l

Eine schöne Woche euch Allen! |wavey:


----------



## Michel_0815 (22. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin moin!
Petri zu den tollen Fischen!

Ich hatte diesen Monat auch Glück und konnte mit 46 cm meinen bisher größten Barsch fangen. |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Tolle Barsche wieder - Glückwunsch


----------



## Michael_05er (22. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den Barschen! Hast du deinen angesprayt, Aurikus? Die Streifen sind ja krass! 

Ich war heute mal wieder auf Zanderjagd, es gab einen schönen 60er. Die Winterzeit hat schon ihre gutes, wehe die wird abgeschafft!


----------



## Aurikus (22. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Hast du deinen angesprayt, Aurikus? Die Streifen sind ja krass!



Wir haben das selbe gedacht. |supergri
Bin unschuldig!-

Petri auch von mir! #6


----------



## Pinocio (23. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den Fängen. Der Barsch sieht toll aus.

Bei mir hat es endlich auch geklappt. Und wie. Ich dachte in dem See gibt es nur Kleinhechte. Es hat sich gelohnt nochmal einen allerletzten Wurf zu machen, strahlender Sonnenschein und viele Spaziergänger, ich war leicht angenervt. Ca. 2m vom Ufer krachte es dann. 73cm und knapp 3kg. Ist sogar, wie lächerlich es für manche scheinen mag, mein neuer PB. 
Ich war sehr glücklich und grinste auf dem Heimweg vor mich hin, 73cm ist nicht viel aber so ein Gewicht ist eher selten.


----------



## TooShort (23. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Vielleicht für ein hochglanz YouTube Video nicht viel. Ich sehe das als schönen Hecht an. Freue dich. Petri heil. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## capri2 (23. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hey Pinocio..
Sagte ja schon da hätte ich noch ne Stunde bleiben sollen :O)

Deinen Barsch und die (zurückgesetze) Forelle darfste auch nicht unterschlagen!
War ein schöner Tag mit tollem Wetter!


----------



## Aurikus (23. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ist doch ein geiler Hecht!!
Cool, Petri wünsche ich!


----------



## anglermeister17 (23. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Pinocio: fettes Petri dir! Auch der Kamerad schön fett für seine Größe! Bis bald hoffentl am Wasser, ich fiebere schon meinem Angel- WE an der Saar entgegen!


----------



## PAFischer (23. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern, wieder ein paar schöne Moppel dabei.

Bei mir scheint dieses Jahr der Wurm drin. Keine Hechte, Barsche, Zander. Das ganze Jahr, nicht einen. Halt, paar kleine 10cm Barschlein, aber die zählen nicht.


----------



## Pinocio (23. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



capri2 schrieb:


> Hey Pinocio..
> Sagte ja schon da hätte ich noch ne Stunde bleiben sollen :O)
> 
> Deinen Barsch und die (zurückgesetze) Forelle darfste auch nicht unterschlagen!
> War ein schöner Tag mit tollem Wetter!



Das stimmt, villeicht hätten auch 30min gereicht, sehr viel länger war ich nicht.
Beim nächsten Mal klappt's bestimmt.

Danke für die Petri's,


----------



## dawurzelsepp (24. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern.

@PAFischer
So gings mir letztes Jahr........das zeigt das nicht jedes Jahr gleich läuft.
Mit den Barschen bin ich heuer auch auf Kriegsfuß, die wollen bei mir so gar nicht.


----------



## Angler9999 (25. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mal ein anderer Fisch und mein erster Dergleichen.

Edit Bild verbessert...


----------



## phirania (25. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Federfisch....????


----------



## capri2 (25. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Pokemon? |kopfkrat


----------



## Kami One (25. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hätte gesagt ein Rochen?

Petri allen zu den schönen Fischen.


----------



## Koyote (26. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri 

Hab gestern  mit meiner neuen UL Rute einbissien gedropshotet  mein erst Flusskrebs der hatte sich das dropshot Blei geschnappt. Zählt der auch? 






Ansonsten gabs nur ein paar kleine Barsche 

tight lines

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## grubenreiner (26. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

auch schon wieder ne Woche und einige Kilometer her....


----------



## Angelmann67 (26. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Jüngern,
 war gestern auch mal wieder am Rhein unterwegs
 und konnte ein paar Zander, zum Shooting überreden.

 fettes Petri:vik:

 weitere Bilder folgen.


----------



## Angelmann67 (27. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier Teil 2

Fettes Petri :m


----------



## Kevin1994 (27. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hallo,
Gestern Morgen aus dem Rhein gefischt schöner drill 

98cm 6,7 kg 

Petri an alle :m


----------



## Angler9999 (27. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Federfisch....????



capri2 schrieb:


> Pokemon? |kopfkrat





Nö Marshmellow Fisch |supergri

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=310925&page=172


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (27. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri

Das ist ein Mantax...oder so ähnlich^^

http://www.pokemon.com/de/pokedex/mantax


----------



## u-see fischer (27. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den wieder schönen Fische.

 @ Angler9999 und Grubenreiner, darf man fragen, wo den der Rochen und der Schwarzbarsch gefangen wurde?


----------



## Angler9999 (27. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



D1985 schrieb:


> Petri
> 
> Das ist ein Mantax...oder so ähnlich^^
> 
> http://www.pokemon.com/de/pokedex/mantax



Danke... Größe und Gewicht stehen auch da angegeben >)



@U-See Fischer Gran Canaria, Köder Sardine


----------



## phirania (27. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Federfisch....????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jetzt kann man was erkennen auf dem Bild....#6
Petri.#6
Vorher....#c


----------



## Franz_16 (27. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nichts ist we es scheint, oder so  

In der Woche zeigte das Echolot, dass sich die Fische bereits in die tiefsten Bereich zurückgezogen haben:






.... und sich leider von unseren Ködern überhaupt kein bisschen beeindrucken ließen. 











Beim Sonntagsspaziergang mit der Spinnrute kam der Hechtbiss dann im Flachwasser das noch nicht mal knietief war. Der Bursche war zuerst ein "Nachläufer" - kaum schlenzte ich den Gummifisch wieder 2m vor meinen Füßen ins Wasser war er auch schon wieder drauf. Den wollte er wohl nicht nochmal entwischen lassen und hat den 15cm Gummifisch mal richtig weggeknallt


----------



## blumax (27. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

bei uns geht zur zeit nicht viel wenn nur kleine wie dieser 60cm


----------



## Aurikus (27. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Juten und Petri in die Runde!
Sind ja wieder ein paar schöne Exemplare am Start #6

Bei mir sollte es auch mal wieder auf meinen Zielfisch Nr. 1 gehen.
Jedoch spielte am Morgen das Wetter mal gar nicht mit. 
Gegen Mittag wurde es aber besser, also schnell ein Stündchen ans Wasser.
Herrlich ruhig und leer war's, also direkt losgelegt.

Es dauerte auch gar nicht lang, da gab's einen fetten Einschlag und ein schöner Drill begann......







Mega |rolleyes

Leider spielte der Wettergott dann doch wieder sein böses Spiel und ich hab die Biege gemacht.
Aber zufrieden :m

Schönen Sonntag noch an Alle! #h


----------



## esox1000 (27. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri @all

konnte heut früh nach zähem Beginn dann doch noch diese 
Kirsche zum kurzen Landgang überzeugen :l

cu esox


----------



## TooShort (28. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Endlich konnte ich meinen Zander PB wieder etwas anheben. Erfolgsköder war ein Grubby Shad in 6cm am 5g Jigkopf.






Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franz_16 (28. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@TooShort

Petri Heil zum neuen PB - schönes Tier #6


----------



## Koyote (28. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri .

Hab nun auch mein Hecht PB auf nen 70er angehoben .






tight-lines 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## anglermeister17 (28. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Magere Ausbeute für ein WE, diese zwei Barsche, aber immerhin am Wasser gewesen!


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (30. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

erstmal dickes Petri zu den hier gezeigten Kirschen, sauber Jungs... #6 deswegen schaut man gerne hier rein... 

dieses Jahr ist es wirklich schwierig und läuft sehr zäh... 
da hab ich mich über diesen 67 iger schon mega gefreut... 

das Jahr ist ja noch nicht vorbei, wer weiß was noch kommt - also ran ans Wasser und Tight Lines... #:


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ja, immer wieder klasse!!!

Glückwunsch an die Fänger!!


----------



## jkc (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moinmoin, Petri Leute, besonders für PBs und die fetten Barsche, die verstecken sich derzeit zu gut vor mir.|rolleyes

Insgesamt war es die letzte Zeit wieder richtig zäh für mich, mehrere Touren endeten ohne Fisch. 
Heute hat mich dann aber ein ordentlicher Doppelschlag erlöst - richtig geile, fette, kräftige, kampfstarke Fische; im Drill des zweiten dachte ich echt für einen Moment ich habe 2x den gleichen gefangen. Beim Messen fehlten dann aber 2cm zu den 80cm des ersten und die Rückenflosse ist wohl ganz eindeutig.#6











Grüße JK


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Oller Abräumer  #6


----------



## Aurikus (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sehr schöne Exemplare dabei! 
PB's geknackt, fette Zander, Petri! #6

@jkc:
Zwei fast identische Fische hintereinander ist supergeil! Und dann auch noch solche Brummer, Hut ab!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

werbung​*Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist​*





*JEDEN MONAT für 3 ANGLER JE 3 KÖDERSETS ZU GEWINNEN!!​*

*WIE könnt ihr gewinnen?​*
*Ganz einfach:*
*Wer im Thread "Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist " eine Fangmeldung postet, nimmt automatisch an der Verlosung für den Monat teil.*

Die Gewinner werden von uns benachrichtigt und bekommen die Ködersets zu geschickt.

Wie immer:
Unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges



*Was gibt es zu gewinnen?​



*








Weitere Infos zu Quantum und Quantum-Produkten findet ihr auf der Seite von Zebco Europe (http://www.zebco-europe.biz/de/startseite/) und hier im Online-Katalog von Quantum:






*Wir freuen uns auf eure Fangmeldungen und wünschen euch viel Glück bei der monatlichen Verlosung!*​
Die Gewinner November 2016:

esox1000 

DerBuhMan 

Michel_0815 

Wie immer unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges


----------



## hecht99 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier ein 53er vom Wochenende. Die Fische sind bei uns so inaktiv das der kleine sogar schon 3 oder 4 Egel hatte.


----------



## Siggi2607 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein erster Hecht in 2016.

66cm  hat sich den Köder von der Oberfläche geholt 6-7m von mir weg.


----------



## jvonzun (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

mal ausser der Reihe einfach ein Riesenlob:
@jvonzun:
Deine Fotos sind (fast) IMMER allererste Klasse!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jvonzun (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

danke Thomas! Wurde bei diesem Foto von dem tollen Nacht-Zander-Foto von hier inspiriert, das vor einiger Zeit gepostet wurde #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Erinnere mich, das war auch klasse, stimmt!

Da kann ich nur immer neidisch werden - mir fehlt dafür das "Foto"Auge...


----------



## Michael_05er (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mir fehlt nicht nur das Auge, sondern meistens auch der großartige Fisch für solche Fotos [emoji6] 
Petri an alle Fänger!


----------



## jkc (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Richtig geiles Foto!#6

Petri Leute!


----------



## jvonzun (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

das Auge bekommt man schnell. 
 Finde es schade, wenn man einen schönen Fisch schlecht fotografiert, dann lasse ich es lieber. Denn Jahre später, wenn ich das Foto wieder einmal anschaue, kommt mir der Fang in den Sinn und der ist bei mir schöner in Erinnerungen bei einem solchen Foto, als bei einem mit Sand panierten und blutverschmierten Fisch am Boden. Dies nur schon aus Respekt zum Tier! Leider gibt es doch auch nicht so schöne Bilder von mir, weil ich mir einfach zu wenig Mühe gegeben habe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jvonzun schrieb:


> das Auge bekommt man schnell.


Vergiss es - ich versuch das schon seit Jahrzehnten und kriegs nicht vernünftig hin..
Mit bewegten Bildern komm ich besser klar...


----------



## nigolo (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier konnte ich meine ersten Hecht auf einen 5er Spinner verführen.
Leider kein Riese, aber mit 60 cm ein guter Anfang für die erste "Spinner Tour". Bin sonst eher der Friedfischangler und habe mich jetzt mehr dem Thema Raubfisch gewidmet.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri alle  Schöne Fänge dabei.

Zum Bild: Fand die mit den Exoten beispielsweise viel besser  Das Zanderbild ist etwas rauschig, unscharf (allgemein etwas, vor allem aber ab RF durch fehlenden Schärfebereich) und hat nen kleinen Farbstich. Hätte sowas eher bei Tageslicht gemacht, klappt besser. Trotzdem nettes Motiv, was man so nicht oft sieht.

Ansonsten wenn man mit den eigenen Bildern nicht ganz zufrieden ist, einfach mal paar Grundlagen der Fotografie ansehen, vor allem sowas wie Perspektive, Bildaufteilung (Drittel / Goldener Schnitt etc), Weissabgleich, Blende etc. Das allein macht manchmal schon viel aus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



D1985 schrieb:


> Ansonsten wenn man mit den eigenen Bildern nicht ganz zufrieden ist, einfach mal paar Grundlagen der Fotografie ansehen, vor allem sowas wie Perspektive, Bildaufteilung (Drittel / Goldener Schnitt etc), Weissabgleich, Blende etc. Das allein macht manchmal schon viel aus.


DAS kann ich - nicht das Problem.
Aber das ist nur "Technik" - nicht das Auge, was wirklich gute Fotos am Ende ausmacht..

Davon ab:
Mich freut wirklich jede Fangmeldung und jedes Fangfoto..

Gerade die verwackelten "Amateur"Fotos aus Freude über einen tollen Fang!!

Die haben nämlich etwas, was das tollste technisch gute Foto nicht haben muss:
Realität und Atmorsphäre ;-)))..


----------



## jkc (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi, da bin ich auf ganzer Linie bei Thomas.#6


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jap, allein die Technik bringt auch nichts, aber auch nicht allein das Auge. Einfach beides  Manchmal braucht man auch einfach etwas Glück. Ist nicht immer so einfach. Amatheurfotos seh ich mir persönlich auch lieber an als Fotos, die man aus Zeitschriften kennt.


----------



## soadillusion (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier mal ein paar Fänge aus dem Oktober Urlaub, im schönsten Bundesland...der Größte hatte 37 cm.


----------



## hegenefischer (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war heute am Main unterwegs...nach ein paar Stündchen fiel mir am Ufer zwischen den Steinen ein Gummifisch samt Jigkopf auf. Kurz den Haken nachgeschärft und natürlich gleich montiert.
Dieser schöne Barsch von 48cm hat kurze Zeit später zugeschnappt


----------



## phirania (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri schöne Barschkirsche.#6


----------



## Angelmann67 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@hegenefischer Petri zum Streifenkarpfen und coole Wollmütze

 Anbei Zander vom Rhein, bei Düsseldorf.

 fettes Petri#6


----------



## Angelmann67 (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin Moin,
hier  noch ein Nachtrag vom Rhein.

Fettes Petri:m


----------



## Franz_16 (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war heute mal direkt vor der Haustüre unterwegs und bin mal Bereiche abgelaufen in die man im Sommer aufgrund der Vegetation nicht hinkommt.











War richtig erholsam mal so ein bisschen durch die Wildnis zu streifen - und fängig wars auch noch, ein Barsch hat in einem Gumpen nicht nein sagen können und sich den Gummi geholt!


----------



## Koyote (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri .

Hab auf meiner neuen UL Rute den ersten Döbel gehabt  45cm ist auf jeden Fall eine Größe die bei UL ganz schön abgeht.






Barsche wollten an dem Tag nicht so 

Weiterhin tight-lines


Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Promachos (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



hegenefischer schrieb:


> Ich war heute am Main unterwegs...nach ein paar Stündchen fiel mir am Ufer zwischen den Steinen ein Gummifisch samt Jigkopf auf. Kurz den Haken nachgeschärft und natürlich gleich montiert.
> Dieser schöne Barsch von 48cm hat kurze Zeit später zugeschnappt



Recycling at it's best#6

Gruß & Petri
Promachos


----------



## ado (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöner knapp 80er.
Die Beißzeit war sehr kurz dafür gab es innerhalb von 20 Minuten immerhin drei Hechte.


----------



## Viktor1994 (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri wunderschöner Hecht.

Muss auch unbedingt wieder raus, bevor am 1,1 die Schonzeit wieder startet.


----------



## phirania (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Muss auch unbedingt wieder raus, bevor am 1,1 die Schonzeit wieder startet.[/QUOTE]

Hast du ein Problem damit....?#q

Petri an den Fänger.#6


----------



## dawurzelsepp (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ich war heute mal direkt vor der Haustüre unterwegs und bin mal Bereiche abgelaufen in die man im Sommer aufgrund der Vegetation nicht hinkommt.



Wo treibstn dich in der tiefstn Opf. rum.


----------



## Viktor1994 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hast du ein Problem damit....?#q

Petri an den Fänger.#6[/QUOTE]

Nein, warum?
Geh ich halt meiner zweit liebsten Tätigkeit nach


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Wo treibstn dich in der tiefstn Opf. rum.



Die Bilder sind an der Vils entstanden. Meine Strecke liegt bei Hahnbach. Schönes kleines Flüsschen, das ich seit Kindertagen schon befische. Rekordfische sind dort eher selten, aber ich bin halt in 3 Minuten am Wasser  

Habe dort auch schon einige Videos gedreht:

Quappenangeln an kleinen Flüssen:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K28gnoD7gPo&t=9s 

Drop-Shot Angeln auf Karpfen:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRQvvWcShyc

Karpfenangeln am Bach:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMvlAersv7A&t=3s

Schleienangeln am Altarm:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AK6aA-cVYMM&t=2s


----------



## jvonzun (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


----------



## Silvio.i (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöner Moppel!


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der Barsch?
Ja!!!
Glückwunsch ;-)


----------



## Siever (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin Leute, Petri zu den schönen Fischen!
Ich hab mich ja in letzter Zeit recht rar gemacht hier... Leider habe ich nur wenig Zeit zum Angeln und wenn, dann läuft es in der letzten Zeit anglerisch eher gegen mich. Nach 3 Wochen mit etlichen Aussteigern, Fehlbissen und Schneidertagen habe ich meine Taktik einfach mal umgestellt und mit dem C-Rig gefischt. Beim zweiten Wurf hat es direkt gerappelt und dank JKC ging irgendwann auch mein Spundwandkescher auf... .
Nicht der größte Barsch, aber dennoch mein bisher größter und ein ziemlich dicker auf`s C-Rig. Supergeil!!


----------



## dawurzelsepp (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Die Bilder sind an der Vils entstanden. Meine Strecke liegt bei Hahnbach. Schönes kleines Flüsschen, das ich seit Kindertagen schon befische. Rekordfische sind dort eher selten, aber ich bin halt in 3 Minuten am Wasser



Sehr schönes kleines Gewässer Franz gefällt mir #6
....es müssen in solchen Gewässern nicht unbedingt die größten Fische drin sein, die Umgebung und die Natur ist hier doch ausschlaggebend.


----------



## davidhecht (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wollte heute eigentlich nur das schöne Wetter ausnutzen und meine neue Combo testen, dass ich dabei meinen neuen PB mit 119cm fange, konnte ja keiner ahnen :vik: Ist wohl das schönste vorzeitige Weihnachtsgeschenk was ich mir hätte wünschen können!

Grüße#h


----------



## jkc (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Richtig geiler Fisch! Super Zeichnung! Petri.#6


----------



## davidhecht (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke!


----------



## Stumbe (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war heute auf Rapfen unterwegs. Dieser Bursche ist es dann geworden.


----------



## Angelmann67 (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo David,
 der passt doch super zu deinem Boardnamen, Glückwunsch.

 Anbei ein Zetti vom Rhein, bei Düsseldorf.

 fettes Petri:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Toll Fische wieder!!

Gezielt auf den Rapfen jetzt?


----------



## davidhecht (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Angelmann67 : ja das stimmt wohl  super Erlebnis!  und schöner Zander! 

Petri an alle!


----------



## fishhawk (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@davidhecht

Toller Fisch, sehr schönes Bild, das gibt ne bleibende Erinnerung.


----------



## Stumbe (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Toll Fische wieder!!
> 
> Gezielt auf den Rapfen jetzt?


So blöd wie es klingt, aber ich fange meine meisten Rapfen zwischen November und April. Mein Größter bislang (77cm) hat im Februar gebissen.
Bis auf einen auch alle oberflächennah.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

echt, oben?
Meine Winterrapfen waren alle tief und langsam.........
klasse..

Auch "klassisch" schnell geführt?


----------



## Angelmann67 (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi David,
Ich kann auch Hecht, aber deiner spielt in einer anderen 
Liga.

Fettes Petri :vik:


----------



## Stumbe (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nicht übertrieben schnell... eher normales Einholen. Aber an der Einholgeschwindigkeit ändere ich das Jahr über nichts.
Köder war übrigens ein kleiner gelber Gufi am 10gr Kopf.


----------



## davidhecht (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

das kann ja noch werden |supergri


----------



## bazawe (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hatte am Samstag auch einen Schied (Rapfen) ca. 75 cm. Ich fange die meisten auch im Winter, aber nicht besonders tief sondern mit flachlaufenden Wobblern (sogar mit Stahlvorfach), diesmal wars ein Rapala BX Minnow einfach eingeleiert.


----------



## zanderzone (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Fange meine besten Rapfen alle im März! Mein größter hatte 88!! bis 15 Rapfen am Tag sind manchmal drin..


----------



## Nick94 (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi, Raubfische die nicht immer welche waren wie Rapfen und Döbel scheinen im Moment gut zu laufen. War letzte Tage unterwegs und bis auf ein paar kleine Hechte und mittlere Barsche zimmerten dauernd kapitale Döbel auf meine Gummifische. Anbei mal der größte Fisch des Tages auf einen 10 cm Gufi. Leider nicht so ein tolles Foto, da ich alleine am Gewässer war.


----------



## Hänger06 (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Diesen Zander gab es bei erschwerten Bedingungen auf ein 12cm Guffi in Hamburg,Wind bis 45Km.

Petri euch Fängern.


----------



## ZanderBub (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da war der Hunger größer als der Fisch.


----------



## Siever (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei JKC und mir hat`s gestern endlich mal wieder ordentlich gescheppert. Was für ein geiler Abend...


----------



## Koyote (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geil  dickes Petri!

Mal sehen was am WE so geht 

Weiterhin tight lines

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gambinho (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wow was für Brocken. Petri


----------



## Promachos (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo Siever und jkc!

Petri - tolle Fische. Sagt ihr noch ein paar Worte zu Größe, Köder, Umständen...? Das würde für mich eure tolle Photostrecke abrunden.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## jkc (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin und danke für die Petris. 
Führungsmuster hat sich keines eindeutig herauskristallisiert, Bisse kamen sowohl langsam geführt wie auch zackig gejiggt.
Die Größen lagen bei den Barschen bei 41, 45 und 46cm. Von den Zandern haben wir nur den größeren auf 82cm gemessen.  Bemerkenswert ist, dass es ein eindeutiger Wiederfang ist - siehe meinen Beitrag vom 1.12.; Neben der markanten Rückenflosse fehlt dem Fisch eine Schuppe auf Höhe des Kiemendeckeldorns, was die Identifikation zusammen für mich 1000%ig macht.
Längendiffernz wird meinem damaligen, schnellen Messen geschuldet sein und ich denke die gestrige Messung ist genauer gewesen, könnte z.B. gut sein, dass ich damals die Schwanzflosse nicht geschlossen habe.

Grüße JK


----------



## Koyote (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Echt? Cool das der gleiche wieder gebissen hat . Sowas erlebt man denk ich nicht oft. 

Tight lines

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## brauni (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri schöne Fische! 
Mich hat es auch wieder bissl ans Wasser verschlagen!


----------



## phirania (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri an Alle Fänger..#6#6#6
Mein Neid sei mit euch..:q
Da ich aus Gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht mehr zum angeln komme erfreut mich hier um so mehr jeder Fang.


----------



## jkc (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

alter diese Zander sind einfach pornoes - Petri!


----------



## Surf (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Tolle Strecke habt ihr euch da zusammen gefangen m Glückwunsch !!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ihr haut da aber Viecher raus - Glückwunsch!!!


----------



## motocross11 (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde. Bin heut auch mal wieder los gekommen. Lange passierte gar nichts und dann hat sich beim letzten Wurf doch noch ein Hecht den 18er Pro Shad von Fox geschnappt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Neusser (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin,
echt schöne Fische Jungs!
Eig. sollte es bei mir auf Zander gehen am Freitag, aber die Barsche wollten wohl eher beissen. Dabei hat 5m neben mir nen Kollege auch 2 Zander gefangen. Einer hatte eine leicht abgebissene Schwanzflosse, die ihn aber null  beim schwimmen gestört hat.
Beide Zander haben auf Wobbler gebissen und beide Barsche bei mir haben  auf Gufi im LK,Stint,Playboy design gebissen und waren 46 und 47cm gross.


----------



## Promachos (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern, vor allem Bräuni und dem Neusser#6

Hast du die Barsche in der Dunkelheit gefangen, Neusser?

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Chris1711 (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen....

Ich konnte leider nicht so Granaten an Land ziehen. Heute gab es nur einen Zetti....


----------



## MIG 29 (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri!!!!! :m


----------



## jkc (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Boooooomschaggalagga...:q





Petri Leute.#6


----------



## captn-ahab (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri!!..super Fänge hier.


----------



## Ian 1 (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin ,Petri !!!!!

 Irre !

 #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

und ich muss im Büro sitzen :-(


----------



## Neusser (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri zum Zander. Der ist echt schön!


----------



## jkc (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jo, danke.#6


----------



## pendejo (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ist der dicke Zander ausm Rhein, oder anderes Gewässer?


----------



## Leine-Leroy (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin zusammen!

War zwei Tage auf Pirsch nach Brackwassser-Hechten. 

Ein paar schöne Exemplare konnte ich überlisten. 

Frohes Fest an alle!


----------



## phirania (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri.#6
Schöne Hechte.:m


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Fettes Petri #6#6#6...

Allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest 
und viele dicke Fische im neuen Jahr #::a:a:a...

#h Thomas


----------



## schwerhoeriger (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Letzter Hecht 2016


----------



## phirania (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri #6
Schöner Fisch.


----------



## Angelmann67 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Tach,
hier noch ein Nachtrag vom Wochenende. 
55er Hecht zum Landgang überredet,
ist mir leider wieder ins Wasser gefallen. 

Fettes Petri


----------



## Angelmann67 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bilder vom Handy  funzen grad nicht.
Werden nachgereicht.


----------



## jkc (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin, Handybilder gehen mir aktuell auch etwas auf den Sack, paar Schöne Fische gefangen die letzten Touren aber leider etwas zu faul für die Kamera gewesen und viel brauchbares ist nicht übergeblieben...#d







Grüße JK


----------



## W-Lahn (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil! Was ein Moppel!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Fettes Petri !!!
Das ist ne echte Kirsche...Richtig schön Kugelrund #6#6#6...
Hast Du nicht schon letzten Winter so Dicke Winterbarsche gefangen ???

#hThomas


----------



## jkc (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:q

Monstertag



Eigentlich war der Plan Sylvester-Morgen mit nem Kumpel zum Forellenpuff zu fahren. Aufgrund der Eisgefahr haben wir uns abends dann aber vertagt, hatte ich vor einigen Wochen schonmal, dass ich am frühen Morgen vor einer zugefrorenen Pfütze stand.

Ihr glaubt gar nicht wie froh ich darüber bin. 

Aber gar nicht angeln war auch keine Alternative. 
Also rein in die Sachen und ab ans Wasser. Doch von Fischen war da nix zu sehen und es angelte sich richtig, richtig zäh. 

Ich weiß nicht wann ich zuletzt soviel Strecke gemacht habe, was nicht gerade angenehm war, bei teils eisbedeckter Steinpackung.

Ich war gedanklich schon fast im Feierabend als dann der Tag doch noch richtig gekrönt werden sollte und zwar mit einem richtigen Monsterbarsch der unter der Rutenspitze auftauchte. 

Ich war für meine Verhältnisse etwas langsam mit dem Kescher, aber der Bursche hielt in der kritischen Phase an der Oberfläche schön still und gerade abgeschöpft purzelte auch schon der Köder aus dem Maul.
Mit 48cm Saisonbestmarke und ein richtig geiler, moppeliger Fisch.
Kamera war diesmal am Start und ist schon schöner.






Richtig happy - Glück mit dem Hakensitz / Keschern gehabt und den sauschweren Tag gerettet.

Bin dann noch etwas weiter gegangen um mich Stellen-technisch noch etwas um zu sehen, machte mich dann aber auf den Rückweg.

Hier und da an interessanten Stellen noch etwas gefischt und Rupp, Rupp, Rupp kündigte sich noch ein weitere Barsch an. 
Diesmal hatte ich leider nicht soviel Glück und der Fisch so anfang 40cm, verabschiedete sich gleich als er an die Oberfläche kam. Nunja, das war unnötig aber konnte meine Laune nicht trüben. 

Natürlich gab das aber nochmal einen Konzentrationsschub und tatsächlich, gabs kurz darauf einen Fehlbiss und kurze Zeit später hat´s dann gesessen.

|bigeyes 

Wieder ein richtig guter Fisch - und zwar erneut 48cm, dabei etwas schlanker als Nr1.|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Dummerweise war es zwischenzeitig wohl dem Kamera-Akku und seinem Ersatz  sowie dessen Ersatz auch, zu kalt geworden. Also schön ein Kack-Handyfoto geschossen.|rolleyes






Inzwischen war der geplante Feierabend schon lange vorbei, und selbst die dazu genommene Bonuszeit verstrichen, aber der Rückweg war lang und führte mich an einer kleinen, verheißungsvollen Stelle vorbei - nicht viel Platz, umgeben von Hindernissen.

Der Köder kam auf dem Grund an, machte zwei dezente Sprünge und wurde kaum spürbar festgehalten. Wie dann die Rute krumm ging, wusste ich aber insgeheim sofort was folgen sollte und ich brauchte um das zu erkennen nicht die Kopflampe einschalten als der Fisch sich an der Oberfläche schüttelte.
Zum Keschern machte ich sie natürlich trotzdem an und japp, richtig vermutet, ein richtiger Bulle.|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes 
Wie der Fisch über den Kescherbügel glitt, wähnte ich den Fisch schon gefangen, aber beim Anheben des Keschers stellte ich fest, dass die kurze Zeit im Wasser nicht ausgereicht hatte um das gefrorene Netz zu tauen und der Fisch rutschte, anstatt nach unten in den Keschersack zu tauchen, ernsthaft wieder aus dem Kescher.#q
Normaler Weise sind das dann die Momente wo man solche Fische nicht fängt; Aber nicht heute.:q
Zweiter Anlauf hat gepasst und ein weiterer monströser Barsch mit genau 50cm lag vor mir.

Glücklicherweise hatte ich zuvor meine Kamera in die Innentasche meiner Jacke gesteckt und einen Akku damit reanimiert, so dass ich noch ein "richtiges" Foto machen konnte.





Völlig abgefahren - so ein Barschtripple!!!
Der Bulle dürfte wohl mein erster Barsch über 5Pfd. sein, zwar schon längere aber noch nie eine solche Kugel gesehen.

Unfassbar geil.

Grüße JK


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Respekt..Hammerfische und nen 50er im Kofferformat[emoji106]


----------



## Aurikus (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wahnsinn, da ziehe ich meinen Hut!!

Dann mal ein richtig dickes Petri Heil!!!! #6

Da träumt man von |rolleyes|rolleyes

Guten Rutsch an Alle!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geiler Jahresabschluss #6#6#6 !!!
Voll Fett, Glückwunsch !!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da kommen Brocken raus!!!
Glückwunsch  - und allen einen guten Rutsch:
Auch 2017 wirds wieder weiter gehen mit einem Fangthread und Quantum und den monatlichen Preisen!


----------



## PirschHirsch (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ JKC:

Herzlichsten Glückwunsch, krasse Viecher #6


----------



## phirania (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri.#6#6#6
Einfach nur Geil.


----------



## Kami One (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Fettes Petri für die schönen Fische! 

Juten Rutsch ins neue Jahr an alle!!!


----------



## Zmann (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri an alle die noch was raus kitzeln konnten!
Angeljahr 2016 geht zu Ende und es gab noch einen schönen Esox.
Auf ein hoffentlich genau so Erfolgreiches Angeljahr 2017,guten Rutsch!#h


----------



## JottU (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schönen Guten Morgen!
Heute Nacht mein erster (und letzter) Zander dieses Jahr.|supergri
58cm :vik:, Köfi auf Grund.
Bild kommt, sobald ich das kapiere. Muss ich wohl erst die Kinder fragen.#c:q


----------



## JottU (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bildqualität meiner Angelkamera ist sehr bescheiden.
DANKE!!! an Franz!


----------



## geomujo (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Aber auf den wirklich letzten Drücker!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Willkommen in 2017 - Daher machen wir hier dicht. 

Gewinner Dezember werden morgen ausgelost.

Und es geht natürlich auch 2017 weiter:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323363


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2016 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nu aber, hier als Nachtrag die 3 Gewinner vom Dezember 2016, werden per PN wie immer benachrichtig
nigolo

Nick94

Bräuni


Weiter für 2017 gehts ja hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323363


----------

